# Fire Strike Extreme Top 30



## Jpmboy

*Firestrike Extreme is the latest high-end gaming PC benchmark from Futuremark*
You can download it here

"_3DMark Fire Strike Extreme is an enhanced version of Fire Strike designed for high-end multi-GPU systems (SLI / Crossfire) and future hardware generations.
In addition to raising the rendering resolution, additional visual quality improvements increase the rendering load to ensure accurate performance measurements for truly extreme hardware setups_."

*To unlock the Extreme preset, the Advanced version is required. ($) Please read about the additional benefits of purchasing the unlocked version at http://www.futuremark.com/*

Once you have your unlock key - select the Extreme option in the tests window - and let 'er rip.


*FireStrike Extreme Hall of Fame*

*Requirements for entries in this thread:*
*[*] OCN user name --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score
[*] FULL Screenshot including the 3DMark window with the result (prtscrn, open paint, cntrl-V, cntrl-S, post with the picture or paperclip tool)
[*] CPUZ (cpu, memory, mainboard) and GPUZ required for any Top 10.
[*] Validation URL (copy the link from the browser window that will pop up)
[*] The most recent version of System Information or most recent "-1". Most recent version of the benchmark at the time of entry.
[*] Beta drivers allowed
[*] AMD Tess off allowed but will be indicated as such, LOD tweaks, BUT: NO mipmap, photoshop... or "cheating" Follow HWBot Rules Here
[*] NOTE: Disabling SLI or CFX is insufficient when claiming a lower GPU count for a score. Eg, for a single card run, all other graphics cards must be switched off (not detected by FM sysinfo or gpuZ)
*

The tables will be updated on a regular and frequent basis! [Note: * indicates benchmark reports "Benchmark tessellation load modified"]

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0ArgpMyj43ZFjdFVYNUUzZ04xRHBLSGZPdzc1a01ERXc&output=html&widget=true


----------



## Jpmboy

reserved


----------



## Alatar

I guess I'll go first









Alatar ---- i7 [email protected] --- GTX Titan --- 6729



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1608672

The GPU score is nice but I'd need to change to my X79 setup to get a really great overall score.


----------



## Jpmboy

I'll go second

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- R290x -- 5445



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1119832

(r290x before it died on me







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> I guess I'll go first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alatar ---- i7 [email protected] --- GTX Titan --- 6729
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1608672
> 
> The GPU score is nice but I'd need to change to my X79 setup to get a really great overall score.


Updated









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'll go second
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- R290x -- 5445
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1119832
> 
> (r290x before it died on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Updated


----------



## marc0053

I posted this a while back:
marc0053 - I7 3930k at 4.9GHz - GTX Titan 1306MHz +800mem - score 6179 - October 11, 2013
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1382732?


----------



## Akula

*Akula --- 2600k @ 5.2GHZ --- GTX Titan --- 6255*

_+335Mhz Core / +835Mhz Memory / 1.300v + LLC Disabled / Sky V2 BIOS_



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1639808


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I posted this a while back:
> marc0053 - I7 3930k at 4.9GHz - GTX Titan 1306MHz +800mem - score 6179 - October 11, 2013
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1382732?


Updated









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> *Akula --- 2600k @ 5.2GHZ --- GTX Titan --- 6255*
> 
> _+335Mhz Core / +835Mhz Memory / 1.300v + LLC Disabled / Sky V2 BIOS_
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1639808


Updated


----------



## managerman

Here's my best so far...with highly overclocked 780's under water.

8th overall with 3x cards or less









Cores: 1360, Mem 7200 - 1.35v using LLC mod and Zawarudo's voltage hack













managerman---- i7 [email protected] --- TRI-SLI GTX 780 --- 13818

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1088261

-M


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Here's my best so far...with highly overclocked 780's under water.
> 8th overall with 3x cards or less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cores: 1360, Mem 7200 - 1.35v using LLC mod and Zawarudo's voltage hack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> managerman---- i7 [email protected] --- TRI-SLI GTX 780 --- 13818
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1088261
> -M


Updated










With "Bucket List"?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1437392/october-mod-of-the-month-voting-now-live/0_20#


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - - 3570k @5Ghz - - GTX 780 .ref - - 5235
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1481179


this was an old run of mine, forget what my gpu clocks were at. but i figured id post it anyway.
wish florida would get some cold weather









...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - - 3570k @5Ghz - - GTX 780 .ref - - 5235
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1481179
> 
> this was an old run of mine, forget what my gpu clocks were at. but i figured id post it anyway.
> wish florida would get some cold weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Updated


----------



## ssgwright

here's mine: ssgwright - [email protected] 4.7 --780ti 1330/3800---6081



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1160846


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt ---- i7 [email protected] --- Tri GTX 580 --- 6254

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1101108



alancsalt ---- i7 [email protected] --- Quad GTX 580 --- 6660

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/828002



And a little comic relief....

alancsalt ---- i7 [email protected] --- SLI GTX 460 --- 345

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/722517


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt ---- i7 [email protected] --- Tri GTX 580 --- 6254
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1101108
> 
> 
> 
> alancsalt ---- i7 [email protected] --- Quad GTX 580 --- 6660
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/828002
> 
> 
> 
> And a little comic relief....
> 
> alancsalt ---- i7 [email protected] --- SLI GTX 460 --- 345
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/722517


Updated










[Thought I'd keep up with the humor...







)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1160846


Please see the instructions in post#1 for a valid entry./


----------



## ssgwright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Please see the instructions in post#1 for a valid entry./


fixed


----------



## eduncan911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *managerman*
> 
> Here's my best so far...with highly overclocked 780's under water.
> 
> 8th overall with 3x cards or less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cores: 1360, Mem 7200 - 1.35v using LLC mod and Zawarudo's voltage hack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> managerman---- i7 [email protected] --- TRI-SLI GTX 780 --- 13818
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1088261
> 
> -M


And congrats on winning the Oct 2013 mod contest!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1437392/october-mod-of-the-month-voting-now-live/0_20

I never knew they made bendable tubing like that. I am in the middle of planning my next "removable" system with embedded waterchiller.


----------



## USFORCES

USFORCES---- i7 [email protected] SLI GTX 780 --- 10654

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1105895


----------



## managerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduncan911*
> 
> And congrats on winning the Oct 2013 mod contest!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1437392/october-mod-of-the-month-voting-now-live/0_20
> 
> I never knew they made bendable tubing like that. I am in the middle of planning my next "removable" system with embedded waterchiller.


Thanks!! The Acrylic tubing takes more time to work with, but the end results are (In my opinion) far better looking than flex tubing.

-M


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz GTX TITAN @1371MHz/ 1902MHz -- 6506:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1149684*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> here's mine: ssgwright - [email protected] 4.7 --780ti 1330/3800---6081
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1160846



Updated









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> USFORCES---- i7 [email protected] SLI GTX 780 --- 10654
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1105895
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Updated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz GTX TITAN @1371MHz/ 1902MHz -- 6506:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1149684*



Updated


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX Titan SLI --- 10549



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1648997

(reinstalled titans... ahhh )


----------



## yawa

Know I won't even come close to cracking this but here's my Extreme Bench.

GTX 670 at 1306 core boost disabled, and +160 on Memory.

FX8350 is at 4.7Ghz.

yawa --- [email protected] -- GTX 670 --- 3461





http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1651573 ?


----------



## pm1109

Here is my score:

pm1109 --- [email protected] -- GTX 670 SLI --- 6183



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1162746


----------



## Arizonian

Might as well get mine in so I can see my name on the list for at least a little bit.










*Arizonian -- i7 3770K 4.5 Ghz -- 290X 1150 Core / 1350 Memory* -- _on air no voltage Driver 13.11 beta 7 No official driver yet. I tried 1175 Core but it crashed._

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1488266


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Might as well get mine in so I can see my name on the list for at least a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arizonian -- i7 3770K 4.5 Ghz -- 1150 Core / 1350 Memory* -- _on air no voltage Driver 13.11 beta 7 No official driver yet. I tried 1175 Core but it crashed._
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1488266











Updated

_I think that if you don't defeat vdroop (LLC) the Asus bios and GPU Tweak would do better and not be risky at all._
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pm1109*
> 
> Here is my score:
> 
> pm1109 --- [email protected] -- GTX 670 SLI --- 6183
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1162746











Updated
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Know I won't even come close to cracking this but here's my Extreme Bench.
> 
> GTX 670 at 1306 core boost disabled, and +160 on Memory.
> 
> FX8350 is at 4.7Ghz.
> 
> yawa --- [email protected] -- GTX 670 --- 3461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1651573 ?











Updated


----------



## smokedawg

290x @ 1170 / 1580. Didn't try any higher core clocks since 1200+ gives me artifacts in valley, skyrim, bf4 etc.

smokedawg --- i5 2500k @ 4.6 --- 290x --- 5354
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1654518


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokedawg*
> 
> 290x @ 1170 / 1580. Didn't try any higher core clocks since 1200+ gives me artifacts in valley, skyrim, bf4 etc.
> 
> smokedawg --- i5 2500k @ 4.6 --- 290x --- 5354
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1654518











Updated

(I hope to get my rma 290x back in a week or so)


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> *Akula --- 2600k @ 5.2GHZ --- GTX Titan --- 6255*
> 
> _+335Mhz Core / +835Mhz Memory / 1.300v + LLC Disabled / Sky V2 BIOS_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1639808


Just out of curiosity: +335 Core and +835 memory doesn't relate to every 780Ti the same way or reflect actual Core and Memory, I was curious what was your actual Core / Memory clocks? Good score btw.


----------



## Akula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Just out of curiosity: +335 Core and +835 memory doesn't relate to every 780Ti the same way or reflect actual Core and Memory, I was curious what was your actual Core / Memory clocks? Good score btw.


Ah no worries my actual clocks for the Titan are 1341Mhz / 1920Mhz @ 1.325v
Yeah i can't get any higher, on air


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akula*
> 
> Ah no worries my actual clocks for the Titan are 1341Mhz / 1920Mhz @ 1.325v
> Yeah i can't get any higher, on air


Thank you. Nice score on air.









I also meant your Titan but typed 780Ti.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX Titan --- 6221



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1162061


----------



## nemm

[email protected] R9290--9930



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1170440

R9290--5775



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1170395


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX Titan --- 6221
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1162061











Updated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> [email protected] R9290--9930
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1170440
> 
> R9290--5775
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1170395











Updated
Very good showing for those 290s !!


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - - I5 3570k @ 5.2Ghz - - EVGA GTX 780 .ref @ 1450Mhz / 1852Mhz - - 5988








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1664383


Edit: dam i just noticed that timer measurement thing, what the heck does that mean?? i just reinstalled windows


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - - I5 3570k @ 5.2Ghz - - EVGA GTX 780 .ref @ 1450Mhz / 1852Mhz - - 5988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1664383
> 
> 
> Edit: dam i just noticed that timer measurement thing, what the heck does that mean?? i just reinstalled windows


Nice score!









If you had a 3930k, your total score would be around where mine is.

What voltage are you running through your 780?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nice score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had a 3930k, your total score would be around where mine is.
> 
> What voltage are you running through your 780?










1.45v

.... *if* i had a 3930k


----------



## levontraut

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1668045?

from my sig rig


----------



## yawa

Overclock that FX-8350 man. At 5.0GHz you will be within spitting distance of 10k physics. Otherwise nice score. Good to see my 670 comes close to a shiny new 770.


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Overclock that FX-8350 man. At 5.0GHz you will be within spitting distance of 10k physics. Otherwise nice score. Good to see my 670 comes close to a shiny new 770.


cheers dude

with us going into winter i will be pushing the CPU a bit more.

just need to do a lot of reaserch into it all.

the biggest issue i have is the RAM.. as they are 8 gig stickets the Vdroop on them under load is so high. and thus making the overclocking a bit tricky as will it be ram or cpu or nb voltage??

so troubleshooting is going to be a pain.

but i must say, i was very shocked with the results.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - - I5 3570k @ 5.2Ghz - - EVGA GTX 780 .ref @ 1450Mhz / 1852Mhz - - 5988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1664383
> 
> Edit: dam i just noticed that timer measurement thing, what the heck does that mean?? i just reinstalled windows



Updated








Great score! BTW


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1668045?
> 
> from my sig rig


*please see page 1 for the proper posting format.*


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Updated*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will hold your position pending timestamp resolution - are you on Win8.1? Try to resolve the timestamp violation.
> Great score! BTW


no im on windows 7 ?

i ran it again and it was valid but i was only @ 5ghz and gpu was stock

.. i think i can still get a higher score anyway just waiting till it get's cold out


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Updated*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will hold your position pending timestamp resolution - are you on Win8.1? Great score! Try to resolve the timestamp violation.


That one is OK, ran in Win7 so the time measurement stuff doesn't apply. I tested a bit in win8 & it is the ones that read 'time measurement information is invalid' that get disqualified.
'Time measurement not available' just seems to be a futuremark error.

Here's one I ran a couple weeks ago with the 4770k, will have to try on the 3930k next, going to shoot for a Valley high score on the 780L first.

FtW 420 --- [email protected] -- 780 Lightning --- 6224 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1079797


----------



## ReHWolution

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1667269

ReHWolution - i7 4770k @ 4.8GHz - R9-290X @ 1230/1500 - 6357 Marks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no im on windows 7 ?
> 
> i ran it again and it was valid but i was only @ 5ghz and gpu was stock
> 
> .. i think i can still get a higher score anyway just waiting till it get's cold out


OKay W7, lilchronic you're good! Ah - cold air!
FtW has noted this issue here and in earlier posts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That one is OK, ran in Win7 so the time measurement stuff doesn't apply. I tested a bit in win8 & it is the ones that read 'time measurement information is invalid' that get disqualified.
> 'Time measurement not available' just seems to be a futuremark error.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one I ran a couple weeks ago with the 4770k, will have to try on the 3930k next, going to shoot for a Valley high score on the 780L first.
> 
> FtW 420 --- [email protected] -- 780 Lightning --- 6224 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1079797



Updated


----------



## smokedawg

Update:

Decided to give ASUS bios & GPU Tweak a shot. I was able to raise the core a little before artifacts. My 2500k still hanging in there









smokedawg --- [email protected] -- 290x @ 1210 / 1500 --- 5617
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1668814


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokedawg*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Decided to give ASUS bios & GPU Tweak a shot. I was able to raise the core a little before artifacts. My 2500k still hanging in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smokedawg --- [email protected] -- 290x @ 1210 / 1500 --- 5617
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1668814











Updated


----------



## FtW 420

The result is set to hidden, he has to go in & set it to public for everyone to be able to see it.


----------



## smokedawg

Sorry, will change it when I get home from work.

edit: nm, remembered password. It's public now.


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *please see page 1 for the proper posting format.*


well getting my OCN name in there is not going to happen.

i have the app under my steam account.

search the name then search the user name and you will see.

i also do not really care.. if you think i am talking lies, then i have no hope for this community. i say things how i think.. i even get infractions almost when ever i post.. yes i agree some people lie

HaHaHa

now this thing is very flawed as if i open up one of your posts / accounts i can actual add the posts to my account as i did it... maybe a big bug in the app... yes i think so.

again that was on my sig 1080 monitor x 2


----------



## pharma57

Is time measurement problem a FutureMark issue or Asus motherboard issue? I think Szeged indicated it was Asus motherboard issue and he resolved it below.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30/420_20#post_21226342


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> well getting my OCN name in there is not going to happen.
> 
> i have the app under my steam account.
> 
> search the name then search the user name and you will see.
> 
> i also do not really care.. if you think i am talking lies, then i have no hope for this community. i say things how i think.. i even get infractions almost when ever i post.. yes i agree some people lie
> 
> HaHaHa
> 
> now this thing is very flawed as if i open up one of your posts / accounts i can actual add the posts to my account as i did it... maybe a big bug in the app... yes i think so.
> 
> again that was on my sig 1080 monitor x 2


So you are asking me to hunt around for the information requested in order for a user's results to be included in this benchmark thread? Just want to be sure i understand your issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Is time measurement problem a FutureMark issue or Asus motherboard issue? I think Szeged indicated it was Asus motherboard issue and he resolved it below.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30/420_20#post_21226342


Thanks, Yeah, i saw his post... Right now, the two timestamp errors report differently and can be distinguished: " invalid vs cant be determined"


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> well getting my OCN name in there is not going to happen.
> 
> i have the app under my steam account.
> 
> search the name then search the user name and you will see.
> 
> i also do not really care.. if you think i am talking lies, then i have no hope for this community. i say things how i think.. i even get infractions almost when ever i post.. yes i agree some people lie
> 
> HaHaHa
> 
> now this thing is very flawed as if i open up one of your posts / accounts i can actual add the posts to my account as i did it... maybe a big bug in the app... yes i think so.
> 
> again that was on my sig 1080 monitor x 2


When you have the result open in a browser you should be able to edit your name to it on the result page

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Is time measurement problem a FutureMark issue or Asus motherboard issue? I think Szeged indicated it was Asus motherboard issue and he resolved it below.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30/420_20#post_21226342


It's a futuremark issue, although I'm not sure of the causes. For windows 7 results it can be ignored, the time measurement check was added to verify windows 8 results & the problem doesn't affect any older operating systems.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *please see page 1 for the proper posting format.*
> 
> 
> 
> well getting my OCN name in there is not going to happen.
> 
> i have the app under my steam account.
> 
> search the name then search the user name and you will see.
> 
> i also do not really care.. if you think i am talking lies, then i have no hope for this community. i say things how i think.. i even get infractions almost when ever i post.. yes i agree some people lie
> 
> HaHaHa
> 
> now this thing is very flawed as if i open up one of your posts / accounts i can actual add the posts to my account as i did it... maybe a big bug in the app... yes i think so.
> 
> again that was on my sig 1080 monitor x 2
Click to expand...

It's not that the validation has to be in your user name, it's that you have to include the "data line" and a screenshot.....not just the URL.
It needs to be like this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX Titan --- 6221
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1162061


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It's not that the validation has to be in your user name, it's that you have to include the "data line" and a screenshot.....not just the URL.
> It needs to be like this:


Thank you.


----------



## error-id10t

I did this while back now, don't have screenshots or the CPU anymore but the link has all the details (HW, SLI enabled, clocks, name, no errors etc).

error-id10t --- [email protected] --- 670 SLI --- 6321

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/536587

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pharma57*
> 
> Is time measurement problem a FutureMark issue or Asus motherboard issue? I think Szeged indicated it was Asus motherboard issue and he resolved it below.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30/420_20#post_21226342


I've had ASUS boards since Z68 up until my current Z87-Pro and haven't seen this problem.. must be specific board(s).


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I did this while back now, don't have screenshots or the CPU anymore but the link has all the details (HW, SLI enabled, clocks, name, no errors etc).
> 
> error-id10t --- [email protected] --- 670 SLI --- 6321
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/536587
> *I've had ASUS boards since Z68 up until my current Z87-Pro and haven't seen this problem.. must be specific board(s*).


pretty sure it's just an error with futuremark as i have an Asrock board.....


----------



## error-id10t

I haven't kept up to what the issue appears to be but I see lot of people whining about it.

I just ran it on my current system - this is not to record anything (my 1st entry applies for that) as this is simply using my 24/7 settings (4770K @ x44 and 670 SLI @ 1202 / 3500). Only error is the use of the new Nvidia driver that isn't "approved" yet.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1181480


----------



## alancsalt

This was my decision for Top 30 3DMark11, after asking FtW 420 for his advice:

"Time measurement unavailable" in Win8 gets a pass, but not "Time measuring inaccurate"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I did this while back now, don't have screenshots or the CPU anymore but the link has all the details (HW, SLI enabled, clocks, name, no errors etc).
> 
> error-id10t --- [email protected] --- 670 SLI --- 6321
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/536587
> I've had ASUS boards since Z68 up until my current Z87-Pro and haven't seen this problem.. must be specific board(s).



Updated


----------



## levontraut

^8[C.I.A] ^6H^5alf ^6E^5vil AKA levontraut --- [email protected] --- 770 single --- 3681

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1668045

i will do a re-run later tonight.


----------



## levontraut

^8[C.I.A] ^6H^5alf ^6E^5vil AKA levontraut --- [email protected] --- 770 single

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1683268?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1683356?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1683429?

for some reason i can not get it back to the 3682??!!?? very odd.

but then again my cpu and nb was not so hot as it is now.

EDIT:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1684097?

getting there . starting to keep the cpu at 4.4 but pushing the FSB speed up.

EDIT:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1684135? --- 3688

*EDIT:*

do you guys think it is best to change the install location of the app. As i said earlier it is on my steam account, now my steam installs are on a second hard drive wd black 1terabye hdd or do you think i need to delete is and move it over to my SSD?

all help and advice is gladly taken

cheers
Half Evil aka Levon aka levontraut

HaHa


----------



## tsm106

Alright Jpmboy, yea I'm a big of a lagger...

Single:

tsm106 ---- [email protected] --- 290X --- 6541

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1176847



Dual:

tsm106 ---- [email protected] --- CFX 290X --- 11125

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1176308

Forgot to get take screen

Triple:

tsm106 ---- [email protected] --- TRI 290X --- 15547

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1179138



*fixed dual score link


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> ^8[C.I.A] ^6H^5alf ^6E^5vil AKA levontraut --- [email protected] --- 770 single
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1683268?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1683356?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1683429?
> for some reason i can not get it back to the 3682??!!?? very odd.
> but then again my cpu and nb was not so hot as it is now.
> EDIT:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1684097?
> getting there . starting to keep the cpu at 4.4 but pushing the FSB speed up.
> EDIT:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1684135? --- 3688
> *EDIT:*
> do you guys think it is best to change the install location of the app. As i said earlier it is on my steam account, now my steam installs are on a second hard drive wd black 1terabye hdd or do you think i need to delete is and move it over to my SSD?
> all help and advice is gladly taken
> cheers
> Half Evil aka Levon aka levontraut
> HaHa











Updated
re: move program to SSD... every little bit helps.







Please try to follow the posting format on pg 1.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Alright Jpmboy, yea I'm a big of a lagger...
> Single:
> tsm106 ---- [email protected] --- 290X --- 6541
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1176847
> 
> Dual:
> tsm106 ---- [email protected] --- CFX 290X --- 11125
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1176847
> Forgot to get take screen
> Triple:
> tsm106 ---- [email protected] --- TRI 290X --- 15547
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1179138











Updated
*! New 1st Place for 2x and 3x !*
(Switch off Tess for the Open Class Category







)

Corect CFX validation link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1176308


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2x7970 --- 7632 (tess off, "tweaks allowed" !! first entry !! )



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1187002

Tess on:



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1187031


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Know I won't even come close to cracking this but here's my Extreme Bench.
> 
> GTX 670 at 1306 core boost disabled, and +160 on Memory.
> 
> FX8350 is at 4.7Ghz.
> 
> yawa --- [email protected] -- GTX 670 --- 3461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1651573 ?


dude

instead of trying to get the cpu to a high OC lower that and get the FSB higher... i started to do that last night and it made such a huge change in the score.

then slowly bump up the cards oc... but what i noticed yesterday the core and mem overclock needs to be hand in hand or the score just goes down.


----------



## tsm106

By request, runs done at 4.3 cpu 1200/1500 gpu.

*Tessellation On*

tsm106 ---- [email protected] --- TRI 290X --- 14802

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1191210



*Tessellation Off*

tsm106 ---- [email protected] --- TRI 290X --- 15944

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1191150


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2x7970 --- 7632 (tess off, "tweaks allowed" !! first entry !! )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1187002
> Tess on:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1187031











Updated
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> By request, runs done at 4.3 cpu 1200/1500 gpu.
> *Tessellation On*
> tsm106 ---- [email protected] --- TRI 290X --- 14802
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1191210
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tessellation Off*
> tsm106 ---- [email protected] --- TRI 290X --- 15944
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1191150


















Updated


----------



## abirli

abirli --- i7 3930k 5.0ghz --- sli titans 1356/7308 --- 10789
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1196788


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1450MHz/ 1902MHz -- 6768:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1699867*


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1450MHz/ 1902MHz -- 6768:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1699867*


New #1, nice!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1450MHz/ 1902MHz -- 6768:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1699867*


193% = 558w getting close to the edge. Now #1


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> abirli --- i7 3930k 5.0ghz --- sli titans 1356/7308 --- 10789
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1196788











Updated
2nd place !!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1450MHz/ 1902MHz -- 6768:*
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1699867*











Updated
*!! New 1st PLace !!*








How are you getting 1.381V in to your titan?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks guys!

I'm using the voltage hack from this guy's thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1425102/updated-for-ab-beta-16-fully-unlocked-ncp4206-voltage-llc-mod-tool

Working on a better Valley score right now as we speak!


----------



## skyn3t

@Alatar you going to need to work hard on your scores









sky going to have some fun here hope my PSU can give enough juice for my 1.3v above


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> @Alatar you going to need to work hard on your scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sky going to have some fun here hope my PSU can give enough juice for my 1.3v above


Everyone can work on scores, I haven't posted yet since I think I can improve it, but I'm over 6800 with the 780 & 3930k already.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Everyone can work on scores, I haven't posted yet since I think I can improve it, but I'm over 6800 with the 780 & 3930k already.


It's getting cold here, I will be using the cold nature to bench some 780's hope to get a new PSU for xmas.


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> It's getting cold here, I will be using the cold nature to bench some 780's hope to get a new PSU for xmas.


You can't even imagine how many times I used the "cold nature" in order to pull out everything I could from my cards


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> You can't even imagine how many times I used the "cold nature" in order to pull out everything I could from my cards


right one


----------



## USFORCES

Yeah it's going to get down to 4°F here this morning, right now CPU is at 20c and both cards idling at 18c and falling


----------



## lilchronic

wow thats cold. wish it would get like that down here in Florida, supposed to hit the upper 30's tonight. might get some benching in


----------



## skyn3t

soon soon my back door will be like this


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> It's getting cold here, I will be using the cold nature to bench some 780's hope to get a new PSU for xmas.


it IS freakin COLD here !!! -8C


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it IS freakin COLD here !!! -8C


im waiting until it gets super cold to bring my rig out side haha. it sucks that its like 100+lbs though


----------



## groos

groos ---- [email protected] --- 660ti SLI --- 4864
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1704970?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groos*
> 
> groos ---- [email protected] --- 660ti SLI --- 4864
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1704970?











Updated


----------



## ReHWolution

I haven't been inserted yet in the 1xGPU ranking :O


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1667269
> 
> ReHWolution - i7 4770k @ 4.8GHz - R9-290X @ 1230/1500 - 6357 Marks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Updated
Sorry - I missed your entry while setting up the "All Tweaks" Competition









_[*] Screenshot including the 3DMark window with the result (prtscrn, open paint, cntrl-V, cntrl-S [name it], post with the paperclip tool)
[*] Validation URL (copy the link from the browser window that will pop up)
[*] Beta drivers allowed
[*] *For AMD users, please use "Optimal Performance" settings without disabling tessellation*._


----------



## szeged

Szeged --- i7 4770k @ 4.8ghz --- gtx 780ti @ 1300/2000 --- 6171



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1203718

gonna push it as far as i can on air while the weather is nice


----------



## ReHWolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ReHWolution*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1667269
> 
> ReHWolution - i7 4770k @ 4.8GHz - R9-290X @ 1230/1500 - 6357 Marks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated
> Sorry - I missed your entry while setting up the "All Tweaks" Competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _[*] Screenshot including the 3DMark window with the result (prtscrn, open paint, cntrl-V, cntrl-S [name it], post with the paperclip tool)
> [*] Validation URL (copy the link from the browser window that will pop up)
> [*] Beta drivers allowed
> [*] *For AMD users, please use "Optimal Performance" settings without disabling tessellation*._
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot!


----------



## whyscotty

Whyscotty --- 3930k @ 5.0ghz --- Sli Titan @ 1306/1877 --- Score - 10886

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1206262

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/fmz9.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> Whyscotty --- 3930k @ 5.0ghz --- Sli Titan @ 1306/1877 --- Score - 10886
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1206262
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/fmz9.png/
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us











Updated
*Top Titan SLI*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Szeged --- i7 4770k @ 4.8ghz --- gtx 780ti @ 1300/2000 --- 6171
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1203718
> gonna push it as far as i can on air while the weather is nice











Updated


----------



## Gav777

Gav777 -- [email protected] -- 2xR290X --- 11245 "tweaks allowed"

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1671589


----------



## abirli

abirli --- 3930k @ 5.145 --- sli titan 1381/1765 --- 10906

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1208849



loving this cold weather -1c outside


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gav777*
> 
> Gav777 -- [email protected] -- 2xR290X --- 11245 "tweaks allowed"
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1671589











Updated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> abirli --- 3930k @ 5.145 --- sli titan 1381/1765 --- 10906
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1208849
> 
> loving this cold weather -1c outside











Updated








*What a Great Picture!!!
Top SLI Titans*
"... so wrong, but soo right.."


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- R290x -- 5828
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1715631


----------



## abirli

abirli --- i7 3930k 5.145 --- sli titans --- 11074

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1228764


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> abirli --- i7 3930k 5.145 --- sli titans --- 11074
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1228764
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Updated


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- R290x -- 5828
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1715631
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Updated


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokedawg*
> 
> Update:
> Decided to give ASUS bios & GPU Tweak a shot. I was able to raise the core a little before artifacts. My 2500k still hanging in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smokedawg --- [email protected] -- 290x @ 1210 / 1500 --- 5617
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1668814


Smokedawg - the url link no longer works - "Result not found" ... did you delete the score from Futuremark?


----------



## jomama22

Jomama22 --- i7 3960x 5.1 --- 3x 290x 1333/1625--- 15962

fse

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1239528



And valid to boot


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana --- [email protected] -- SLI GTX TITAN x2 -- 10094



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1084658

Old score, but haven't ran anything new since.


----------



## Arizonian

Arizonian - *i7 3770K 4.5 Mhz* - Firestrike EXTREME *5526* Score - ACX 780Ti 1106 Mhz Core / *1237 Mhz Boost / 1820 Mhz Memory*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1760139


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Jomama22 --- i7 3960x 5.1 --- 3x 290x 1333/1625--- 15962
> fse
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1239528
> 
> And valid to boot











Updated
*New First Place Triple!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana --- [email protected] -- SLI GTX TITAN x2 -- 10094
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1084658
> Old score, but haven't ran anything new since.











Updated
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Arizonian - *i7 3770K 4.5 Mhz* - Firestrike EXTREME *5526* Score - ACX 780Ti 1106 Mhz Core / *1237 Mhz Boost / 1820 Mhz Memory*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1760139











Updated


----------



## smokedawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Smokedawg - the url link no longer works - "Result not found" ... did you delete the score from Futuremark?


Yes, sorrry. Was cleaning the results list and accidentally deleted the one submitted here. Got a new (actually from Nov 25th) one though:

smokedawg --- [email protected] -- 290x @ 1210 / 1500 --- 5682
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1712549


----------



## nemm

*Updated scores*

Nemm -- [email protected] -- 2xR9290 @1250/1500 --10060



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1776086


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokedawg*
> 
> Yes, sorrry. Was cleaning the results list and accidentally deleted the one submitted here. Got a new (actually from Nov 25th) one though:
> smokedawg --- [email protected] -- 290x @ 1210 / 1500 --- 5682
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1712549



Updated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemm*
> 
> *Updated scores*
> Nemm -- [email protected] -- 2xR9290 @1250/1500 --10060
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1776086



Updated


----------



## Ricdeau

Ricdeau --- i7 4770K @ 4.6Ghz -- R9 290X Crossfire @ 1190 / 1400 --- 9877
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1783743


Edit -- Didn't attach my screenshot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> Ricdeau --- i7 4770K @ 4.6Ghz -- R9 290X Crossfire @ 1190 / 1400 --- 9877
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1783743
> 
> Edit -- Didn't attach my screenshot.



Updated


----------



## Ricdeau

Here's a single card submission:

Ricdeau --- i7 4770K @ 4.6Ghz -- R9 290X @ 1190 / 1400 --- 5575
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1784134


----------



## Scorpion49

Scorpion49 --- 3930K @ 4.8Ghz -- Gigabyte R9-290 CF @ 1150 / 1300 --- 9669

I gave it everything its got and I can't break 10k, my GPU's are very poor overclockers for being under water.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1785570


----------



## mxthunder

not really for submission, just thought I would post up.
should be able to break 6k with a little more tweaking


----------



## Arizonian

Please update my 780Ti Score









*Arizonian* - 3770K 4.5 Ghz - GTX 780Ti ACX 1116 Core *1247 Boost* / *1925 Memory* - Firestrike Extreme *5613*

*CPU-Z Validation*
*GPU-Z Validation*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1788392


----------



## Jpmboy

Here's a back-to-back comparison of normal settings (optimal perf preset) and tess-off: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1257003/fs/1257039
~ 9% higher with tess off


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> not really for submission, just thought I would post up.
> should be able to break 6k with a little more tweaking


you sure? pretty good numbers!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> Here's a single card submission:
> Ricdeau --- i7 4770K @ 4.6Ghz -- R9 290X @ 1190 / 1400 --- 5575
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1784134



Updated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Scorpion49 --- 3930K @ 4.8Ghz -- Gigabyte R9-290 CF @ 1150 / 1300 --- 9669
> I gave it everything its got and I can't break 10k, my GPU's are very poor overclockers for being under water.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1785570



Updated








If you push the mV a bit higher does it crash?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Please update my 780Ti Score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arizonian* - 3770K 4.5 Ghz - GTX 780Ti ACX 1116 Core *1247 Boost* / *1925 Memory* - Firestrike Extreme *5613*
> *CPU-Z Validation*
> *GPU-Z Validation*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1788392



Updated


----------



## the9quad

the9quad ---- [email protected] --- 3 x R9 [email protected] 1135/1375 --- 13,759

13759.jpg 690k .jpg file


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1258271

Stock cooling for all 3 cards.

Firestrike Extreme: 13,759
Graphics Score 16700
Physics Score 17206
Combined Score 5249


----------



## brazilianloser

brazilianloser --- 3770k @ 4.5 --- Asus R9 290 CF (1100/1250) --- 9475 (Tess Off)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1793292


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> the9quad ---- [email protected] --- 3 x R9 [email protected] 1135/1375 --- 13,759
> 
> 13759.jpg 690k .jpg file
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1258271
> Stock cooling for all 3 cards.
> Firestrike Extreme: 13,759
> Graphics Score 16700
> Physics Score 17206
> Combined Score 5249



Updated









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> brazilianloser --- 3770k @ 4.5 --- Asus R9 290 CF (1100/1250) --- 9475 (Tess Off)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1793292



Updated








*Actually you have Tess ON*


----------



## brazilianloser

Hmm weird I turned it off on CCC but I guess 3Dmark11 is not picking that setting up at the moment...

Here is an update: brazilianloser --- 3770k @ 4.5 --- Asus R9 290 CF (1150/1250) --- 9709

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1796863



Note: Sadly anything above 1150 for me starts fragmenting and crashes some of the time. I guess its time to see my limit on the memory now.


----------



## Jpmboy

ccc needs to look like this: *! except set texture quality to performance (







)*


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ccc needs to look like this:


Yeap someone was saying AMD Optimized but that is the way I have been doing just override and off.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> 1. Right-click on a blank area of your Windows desktop screen and then select "ATI Catalyst Control Center" from the list.
> 
> 2. Click on the "Gaming" tab on the left-hand pane, then click "3D Application Settings."
> 
> 3. Uncheck the box next to "AMD Optimized."
> 
> 4. Check the box next to "Use Application Settings" then move the "Level" settings below all the way to the left to "0."


Tess Off according to Google....


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Tess Off according to Google....


Don't know what to say then...



Override, and off... the same settings I have been using and the same you just posted since I found out you could even do that for joining these clubs.


----------



## alancsalt

Not all clubs. Always check the first post of a club to see what their rules are.....


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not all clubs. Always check the first post of a club to see what their rules are.....


Now I am just plain confused, either that or I am just so tired that I am thinking both these and the other one 3Dmark11 club follow the same rules.
Quote:


> !! NEW: All Tweaks Allowed Tab !! Open Class Competition: *AMD Tess off*, LOD, BUT: NO mipmap, photoshop... or "cheating"


All I have done is turn off Tess like many others as it is allowed according to the first page. Even your picture there shows override and off and you said it should look like that so I do not understand your point?

I have submited scores with and without it off here and in the other forum for 3dmark11. Sorry if i forgot to put it when posting at some points.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Now I am just plain confused, either that or I am just so tired that I am thinking both these and the other one 3Dmark11 club follow the same rules.
> All I have done is turn off Tess like many others as it is allowed according to the first page. Even your picture there shows override and off and you said it should look like that so I do not understand your point?
> 
> I have submited scores with and without it off here and in the other forum for 3dmark11. Sorry if i forgot to put it when posting at some points.


I see the difference... set texture filtering quality to "Performance". Should boost you score.

*Rules:

For this thread, AMD entries with Tess OFF are recorded in the "All Tweaks Allowed" Score List. Without this tweak, the entry is recorded in the appropriate SCore List according to number of GPUs.*

No worries bro, we check the entries (URL).


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

My new board should be arriving next week, I'm excited to beat my own scores


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I see the difference... set texture filtering quality to "Performance".
> 
> *Rules:
> 
> For this thread, AMD entries with Tess OFF are recorded in the "All Tweaks Allowed" Score List. Without this tweak, the entry is recorded in the appropriate SCore List according to number of GPUs.*
> 
> No worries bro, we check the entries (URL).


is framepacing off considered a tweak? I ran with mine on, and i think i could have had a considerably higher score with it off, but I want a valid score.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I see the difference... set texture filtering quality to "Performance".
> 
> *Rules:
> 
> For this thread, AMD entries with Tess OFF are recorded in the "All Tweaks Allowed" Score List. Without this tweak, the entry is recorded in the appropriate SCore List according to number of GPUs.*
> 
> No worries bro, we check the entries (URL).


Yeah not worried in which entry list I am just posting scores to post. Not like I win something by being on the top of the list...

Questions: wouldn't changing the texture filtering quality to performance then constitute as tweaking the settings? It was in standard to start off. See i am new to the AMD scene so so far really the only thing I had changed was that tess after seeing some other folks talk about it and such.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> is framepacing off considered a tweak? I ran with mine on, and i think i could have had a considerably higher score with it off, but I want a valid score.


The rules are on pg 1 of this thread. Follow HWBot rules -> "All Tweaks Allowed" Score List.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Yeah not worried in which entry list I am just posting scores to post. Not like I win something by being on the top of the list...
> 
> Questions: wouldn't changing the texture filtering quality to performance then constitute as tweaking the settings? It was in standard to start off. See i am new to the AMD scene so so far really the only thing I had changed was that tess after seeing some other folks talk about it and such.


The tweak you describe is allowed -> All Tweaks Allowed. Make any changes using ccc you can (within HWBot Rules for FS-E)


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The tweak you describe is allowed -> All Tweaks Allowed. Make any changes using ccc you can (within HWBot Rules for FS-E)


Sorry but either my English really is terrible or you guys keep answering my questions with open ended answers... nvm though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Sorry but either my English really is terrible or you guys keep answering my questions with open ended answers... nvm though.


You English is as good as mine (and I live in Philly!







). Here's how it works: If you submit a score that validates at FM with "Valid Score", or Driver not acceptable, I will still check the individual tests for any anomalies, whether AMD or NV, and that result will be posted to one of the 4 scorecards (single, 2, 3, or 4 GPUs, eg. 2x 7990s = 4 GPUs). "_Benchmark tessellation load modified by AMD Catalyst driver, result invalid. Check your video driver settings_" - these results will be posted to the "All Tweaks Allowed" Scorecard.

Hope that helps...








http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/ticker

Sometimes, FM needs to be shown borked results:

Capture13.JPG 196k .JPG file


Bottom line - submit your best scores anyway you can.


----------



## FtW 420

FtW 420 --- i7 3930kK @ 5.5Ghz -- gtx780 Lightning @ 1606 / 1912 --- 6813

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1187903


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> FtW 420 --- i7 3930kK @ 5.5Ghz -- gtx780 Lightning @ 1606 / 1912 --- 6813
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1187903


That's a killer score! Congrats


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> FtW 420 --- i7 3930kK @ 5.5Ghz -- gtx780 Lightning @ 1606 / 1912 --- 6813
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1187903











Updated
*!! New First Place !!*









[triple channel memory?]


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1476MHz/ 1902MHz -- 6837:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1813156*


----------



## alancsalt

On a roll today MRTOOSHORT. Must be cold there.....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Was cold for a while now, but I figured some things out with my set up recently.









And special thanks to the 1300w G2!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1476MHz/ 1902MHz -- 6837:*
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1813156*











Updated
*!! New First Place !!*















*By now FtW is hooking up to the "Higgs GPU Accelerator"*
1.5V thu a Titan !!!


----------



## Ricdeau

Update:

Ricdeau --- i7 4770K @ 4.6Ghz -- R9 290X Crossfire @ 1190 / 1400 --- 9940
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1813292


Just can't seem to break that 10k score. With stock BIOS and the limited voltage offset in AB I've just maxed out. Hoping Sapphire gets Trixx updated soon since I'd prefer not to flash.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Ricdeau --- i7 4770K @ 4.6Ghz -- R9 290X Crossfire @ 1190 / 1400 --- 9940
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1813292
> 
> 
> Just can't seem to break that 10k score. With stock BIOS and the limited voltage offset in AB I've just maxed out. Hoping Sapphire gets Trixx updated soon since I'd prefer not to flash.













Try flashing to the Asus bios and use GPU Tweak... seems very safe.


----------



## mxthunder

not really for submission, just posting again, improved my score a little bit, still on air cooling on a reference card, should be able to go much higher once I get on water.


----------



## Jpmboy

That's a dmn good card... Post the score!


----------



## mxthunder

I dont have the validation URL because i was out in my garage where there was no internet


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I dont have the validation URL because i was out in my garage where there was no internet


You can save the file and upload it later when you are online.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I dont have the validation URL because i was out in my garage where there was no internet


If you saved it locally (mk11 should save automatically like 3DMk !) log into your account and use the upload form.


----------



## marc0053

I don't want to replace my existing score but this is with my new PNY GTX 780

marc0053- i7 3930k @ 5.0GHz- GTX 780 - 6010 - 9/12/2013
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1817380?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I don't want to replace my existing score but this is with my new PNY GTX 780
> 
> marc0053- i7 3930k @ 5.0GHz- GTX 780 - 6010 - 9/12/2013
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1817380?



Updated


----------



## Yungbenny911

On air







. hmmm... I wonder what i would get if i had titans. Probably fight *Alatar* for the top position since i always win silicon lottery with MSI GPU's









*
Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770k @ 4.9Ghz --- 770 1424Mhz/2004Mhz--- 4237

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1283472

Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770k @ 4.9Ghz --- x2 770 1372Mhz/2004Mhz--- 7280

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1283344*


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> On a roll today MRTOOSHORT. Must be cold there.....


Probably is and it's defiantly cold here to I just haven't had the time to bench but I'll be posting some new scores soon


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> On air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . hmmm... I wonder what i would get if i had titans. Probably fight *Alatar* for the top position since i always win silicon lottery with MSI GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770k @ 4.9Ghz --- 770 1424Mhz/2004Mhz--- 4237
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1283472
> 
> Yungbenny911 --- i7 3770k @ 4.9Ghz --- x2 770 1372Mhz/2004Mhz--- 7280
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1283344*












Two Entries!
Great VRam OC !!!


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Can I post a score please guys? This was my first attempt at Fire Strike Extreme after finding a stable OC on the regular Fire Strike:

AdrianIscariot --- Intel 4670K @ 4.4GHz --- x2 780 @ 1280MHz / 1704MHz --- 9119



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1286953

I can see this benching stuff getting quite addictive!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Can I post a score please guys? This was my first attempt at Fire Strike Extreme after finding a stable OC on the regular Fire Strike:
> AdrianIscariot --- Intel 4670K @ 4.4GHz --- x2 780 @ 1280MHz / 1704MHz --- 9119
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1286953
> I can see this benching stuff getting quite addictive!




















!And Expensive!


----------



## USFORCES

It's -21.1°C outside









USFORCES---- i7 [email protected] SLI GTX 780 --- 10893

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1288664


----------



## sdmf74

SDMF74

i5 3570K @4.8GHZ

GTX 780 1345MHz/1827MHz

5456


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1288670


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Dreamxtreme --- [email protected] -- 2x GTX Titan SLI -- 9618

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1288646



I need to get the 4930k in here


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Dreamxtreme --- [email protected] -- 2x GTX Titan SLI -- 9618
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1288646
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get the 4930k in here


I'm still ahead of you my friend lol

Didn't you order a 4930K and rive last week?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I'm still ahead of you my friend lol
> 
> Didn't you order a 4930K and rive last week?


Your Titans are under water. Look at the gfx score it aint bad for air.

I got the rive but had to cancel the cpu when a sudden bill arrived.

I'll get it soon.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Managed to get my score up to 9172 but I think I'm pretty much at the limit of what my system is capable of in its current state.

I'm thinking about tweaking the CPU to 4.6GHz and using a custom bios & voltage controller on the Classys for a one-off bench session. On the one hand I feel that's exactly what these cards are meant to be doing, on the other I'm a little scared about wrecking something as this is my first PC and for gaming it's working so nicely as it is!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 CF R9 290's [email protected] *10454*



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1289261


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Okay here is my best effort. Really enjoyed it, and although it's not enough to advance up the leaderboard I'm really happy with my result. A great introduction to PC tweaking and I'm really pleased with my system.

AdrianIscariot --- 4670K @ 4.4GHz --- x2 780 @ 1320MHz / 1719MHz --- 9267



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291439

Guessing my CPU is holding me back, and I probably need to get these cards underwater as well. Maybe one day...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> It's -21.1°C outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USFORCES---- i7 [email protected] SLI GTX 780 --- 10893
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1288664



Updated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> SDMF74
> 
> i5 3570K @4.8GHZ
> 
> GTX 780 1345MHz/1827MHz
> 
> 5456
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1288670



Updated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Dreamxtreme --- [email protected] -- 2x GTX Titan SLI -- 9618
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1288646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get the 4930k in here



Updated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 CF R9 290's [email protected] *10454*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1289261



Updated








NICE!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Okay here is my best effort. Really enjoyed it, and although it's not enough to advance up the leaderboard I'm really happy with my result. A great introduction to PC tweaking and I'm really pleased with my system.
> AdrianIscariot --- 4670K @ 4.4GHz --- x2 780 @ 1320MHz / 1719MHz --- 9267
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1291439
> Guessing my CPU is holding me back, and I probably need to get these cards underwater as well. Maybe one day...



Updated









pulling the Titans and plugging in Ti Classys tonight...


----------



## jomama22

cant wait to see what the 780 ti can do beyond 1.3v. so nice the old 780 classy blocks fit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> cant wait to see what the 780 ti can do beyond 1.3v. so nice the old 780 classy blocks fit.


yeah - I'm currently testing sli Ti Cs (air) and so far @ stock volts its 19419 in FS... and still climbing. Gotta try FSE next.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1841322
stock volts...


----------



## criminal

criminal ---- [email protected] --- 780GTX Classy --- 5647

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1292848


----------



## Ricdeau

Update:
Ricdeau --- i7 4770K @ 4.6Ghz -- R9 290X Crossfire @ 1250 / 1400 --- 10280
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1841684


This is with the latest test build of Trixx that's supposed to come out soon. Allows for 200mv offset on the GPU. Can't keep it stable long enough to do a run without artifacting higher than 1250MHz. I was able to do a few runs of Valley at 1275MHz. I'll probably update the single card score shortly.


----------



## Jpmboy

will update the thread(s) later tonight.. gotta do some tests on these Ti Cs and mount the water blocks. so far this is still improving. still just air and stock "Ln2" bios 1.187V:
jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 780 Ti C --- 6264
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1847945


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice Jpmboy. Look's like you have some wiggle room to improve once under water!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Your Titans are under water. Look at the gfx score it aint bad for air.
> 
> I got the rive but had to cancel the cpu when a sudden bill arrived.
> I'll get it soon.


I know, I was just messing with you


----------



## the9quad

the9quad ---- [email protected] --- 3 x R9 [email protected] 1135/1375 --- 14060

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1299035

14k-extreme.jpg 1077k .jpg file




All cards on stock cooling.


----------



## Joeking78

joeking78 ---- [email protected] --- 3 x R9 [email protected] 1215/1400 --- 14674

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1851186

Firestrike Extreme didn't like my max 3DMark core clock of 1230









One for the "All tweaks allowed"

joeking78 ---- [email protected] --- 3 x R9 [email protected] 1215/1400 --- 15744

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1851136

TESS OFF


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> joeking78 ---- [email protected] --- 3 x R9 [email protected] 1215/1400 --- 14674
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1851186
> 
> Firestrike Extreme didn't like my max 3DMark core clock of 1230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for the "All tweaks allowed"
> 
> joeking78 ---- [email protected] --- 3 x R9 [email protected] 1215/1400 --- 15744
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1851136
> 
> TESS OFF


darnit joe you couldnt wait one day for me to get 3rd place? one stinking day!!!!1


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> darnit joe you couldnt wait one day for me to get 3rd place? one stinking day!!!!1












I've had enough benchmarking these last two days to last a life time...time to play some actual games


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> criminal ---- [email protected] --- 780GTX Classy --- 5647
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1292848












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ricdeau*
> 
> Update:
> Ricdeau --- i7 4770K @ 4.6Ghz -- R9 290X Crossfire @ 1250 / 1400 --- 10280
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1841684
> 
> This is with the latest test build of Trixx that's supposed to come out soon. Allows for 200mv offset on the GPU. Can't keep it stable long enough to do a run without artifacting higher than 1250MHz. I was able to do a few runs of Valley at 1275MHz. I'll probably update the single card score shortly.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> will update the thread(s) later tonight.. gotta do some tests on these Ti Cs and mount the water blocks. so far this is still improving. still just air and stock "Ln2" bios 1.187V:
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 780 Ti C --- 6264
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1847945












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> the9quad ---- [email protected] --- 3 x R9 [email protected] 1135/1375 --- 14060
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1299035
> 
> 14k-extreme.jpg 1077k .jpg file
> 
> 
> All cards on stock cooling.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> joeking78 ---- [email protected] --- 3 x R9 [email protected] 1215/1400 --- 14674
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1851186
> *Firestrike Extreme didn't like my max 3DMark core clock of 1230*












*Yeah - FSE stresses the system very differently
New Bronze Medal*
Quote:


> One for the "All tweaks allowed"
> joeking78 ---- [email protected] --- 3 x R9 [email protected] 1215/1400 --- 15744
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1851136
> TESS OFF












*!!New Second Place!!*
You're catching TSM !!

*sorry for the "bulk" update... been trying to sort out these 780Ti Cs.*


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy - [email protected] --- GTX 780Ti C SLI --- 10684
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1849372

Haven't figured out these new cards yet..

Save Space


----------



## Dreamxtreme

So I figured i would create a dual boot with a fresh copy of windows with nothing installed to do some benches to get the best score. Hope this weeks


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 770 Phantom 4Gb SLI 1254 / 3933 *6942*



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/698388

Ive got more u want ?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 CF 290's [email protected] *10544*



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1304379









and single 290 as well









HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 290 [email protected] *5924* Tess off Beta 9.4



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1294704

and

[email protected]@2400 TRI 760 [email protected] *8039*



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1051389

and

[email protected]@2400 TRI 660ti [email protected] *7100*



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/440772

PHEW


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 CF 290's [email protected] *10544*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1304379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and single 290 as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 290 [email protected] *5924* Tess off Beta 9.4
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1294704


How are you finding Beta9.4? Any improvement of the previous versions?

I triied 9.4 in games and it sucked but not yet tried them for benchmarking...might try tonight along with 9.5...waiting for a copy of Win7 which I'm going to install on a seperate SSD for benching


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

9.5 made my CF bsod and red and black screen a bit ...went back to 9.4

These are the only 2 ive used


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 9.5 made my CF bsod and red and black screen a bit ...went back to 9.4
> 
> These are the only 2 ive used


I'll try 9.4 tonight then.

Question...I have a spare SSD which I'm going to install Win7 on tonight...will I see a difference in score from running 3DMark one a single SSD compared to Raid 0?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> I'll try 9.4 tonight then.
> 
> Question...I have a spare SSD which I'm going to install Win7 on tonight...will I see a difference in score from running 3DMark one a single SSD compared to Raid 0?


It SHOULD but i havent run one drive for a o/s in about 3 years but if your going from win 8 to win7 you SHOULD get anywhere upto 300 - 500pts .

Good luck


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 CF 290's [email protected] *10544*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1304379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and single 290 as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 290 [email protected] *5924* Tess off Beta 9.4
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1294704
> 
> and
> 
> [email protected]@2400 TRI 760 [email protected] *8039*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1051389
> 
> and
> 
> [email protected]@2400 TRI 660ti [email protected] *7100*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/440772
> 
> PHEW


what if you unlocked those? mine i know won't but it does 1250 on the core. congrats.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> what if you unlocked those? mine i know won't but it does 1250 on the core. congrats.


Cant cause this said



Im kicking better goals with stock bios ...... next my first go at w/blocks . Should easy get 1220 / 1500+


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Cant cause this said
> 
> 
> 
> Im kicking better goals with stock bios ...... next my first go at w/blocks . Should easy get 1220 / 1500+


oh, yah, mine has a block on it. you are really mad oc'ing using stock cooling. i used that tool that's why i found out mine won't unlock. not into flashing anyway and you are right - stock bios are stable. not sure if you've tried the Trixx beta but i read it is still buggy for crossfire.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> oh, yah, mine has a block on it. you are really mad oc'ing using stock cooling. i used that tool that's why i found out mine won't unlock. not into flashing anyway and you are right - stock bios are stable. not sure if you've tried the Trixx beta but i read it is still buggy for crossfire.


I utilise sub ambient cooling or 'Airbending' i like to call it .......




First airbending setup


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I utilise sub ambient cooling or 'Airbending' i like to call it .......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First airbending setup


i thought alancsalt was kidding. ha!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

It works very well . It can drop case ambient temps to 13c - 15c


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> It works very well . It can drop case ambient temps to 13c - 15c


i bet. summer? does not matter.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

As long as im not sweating while benching it does work well in summer it has gotten to 36c in my mancave but no more .
In winter time with it running full blast 1ve seen 8c -14c idle temps on 3820 and 17c -22c with 3930k . So with cards o/clocked 58c - 64c max temps in summer


----------



## H3LLsREAPER911

H3LLsREAPER911 - [email protected] --- MSI GTX 780 Lightning SLI --- 10189

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1854209


----------



## cowie

single card open class fsx

290x 1315/1630 on dry ice 3770k cpu just air



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1308134


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

UPDATE....

*MrTOOSHORT -- [email protected] -- GTX TITAN @1515MHz/ 1902MHz -- 6949:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1866070*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> UPDATE....
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- [email protected] -- GTX TITAN @1515MHz/ 1902MHz -- 6949:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1866070*


Thats pretty good there bro









My 290 single score is only 1k less


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Update for me.

*Dreamxtreme -- [email protected] -- 2x GTX TITAN SLI @1270MHz/ 1650MHz -- 10013:*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1867193


----------



## USFORCES

USFORCES 980X @ 4850MHz *Single* 780 C 1437/1863 Score 6030 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1312647


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3LLsREAPER911*
> 
> H3LLsREAPER911 - [email protected] --- MSI GTX 780 Lightning SLI --- 10189
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1854209












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> single card open class fsx
> 290x 1315/1630 on dry ice 3770k cpu just air
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1308134












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> UPDATE....
> *MrTOOSHORT -- [email protected] -- GTX TITAN @1515MHz/ 1902MHz -- 6949:*
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1866070*












! Crazy !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Update for me.
> *Dreamxtreme -- [email protected] -- 2x GTX TITAN SLI @1270MHz/ 1650MHz -- 10013:*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1867193












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> USFORCES 980X @ 4850MHz *Single* 780 C 1437/1863 Score 6030 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1312647


*See pg 1 of this thread for the Entry format*


----------



## strong island 1

strong island 1 / 780 ti classified / 1424core, 8.6ghz memory / 4930k 4.8ghz / Score - 6912




http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1314899


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> strong island 1 / 780 ti classified / 1424core, 8.6ghz memory / 4930k 4.8ghz / Score - 6912
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1314899



Updated








*! New Second Place !*


----------



## sdmf74

new score please update

SDMF74

780 CLASSY @1358MHz/1815MHz 1.300V on air

I5 3570K @ 4.8 GHz

SCORE 5495
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1319655


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> new score please update
> 
> SDMF74
> 
> 780 CLASSY @1358MHz/1815MHz 1.300V on air
> 
> I5 3570K @ 4.8 GHz
> 
> SCORE 5495


NIce score - please provide a futuremark link. (url)


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX780 Ti C SLI --- 11178
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1885114


whoa... these TI Classies are good (prolly better than I am







)

________________________________

Updated


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> NIce score - please provide a futuremark link. (url)


Thank you, This card cant seem to score any higher on air. I really should expand my H220 and get this classy wet.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1319655


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Thank you, This card cant seem to score any higher on air. I really should expand my H220 and get this classy wet.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1319655


keeps 'em much cooler! thanks for the url!


----------



## abirli

wow these classy's are beasts...1424/8600 on h2o is outrageous


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Single 290 card .....

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 R9 290 @[email protected] *5924* Tess off and beta 9.4



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1294704

Waiting on w/block should be able to squeeze some more outta it !









*UDATE CF*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400----CF R9 290 @[email protected] *10544* Beta 9.4



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1304379


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Single 290 card .....
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 R9 290 @[email protected] *5924* Tess off and beta 9.4
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1294704
> Waiting on w/block should be able to squeeze some more outta it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UDATE CF*
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400----CF R9 290 @[email protected] *10544* Beta 9.4
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1304379


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 3570k @ 5Ghz -780TI classy 1385Mhz /2001Mhz - P6382 12/21/2013

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1902688


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 3570k @ 5Ghz -780TI classy 1385Mhz /2001Mhz - P6382 12/21/2013
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1902688












*!GREAT SCORE!*


----------



## devilhead

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1903551
need to crank cpu to 5.2ghz and ram to 2400mhz







) then i can go to competition


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 3960x @ 5.2 SLI 780 ti SC @ 1371/1863 --- 11258

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1338306


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules --- 3960x @ 5.2 SLI 780 ti SC @ 1371/1863 --- 11258
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1338306












*! NEW FIRST PLACE !*


----------



## Dreamxtreme

3DMark Advanced edition is £1.89 $3 in the steam flash sale right now


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> 3DMark Advanced edition is £1.89 $3 in the steam flash sale right now


Yea great price, 2.49 US to be exact. I made a deals thread on it cuz there are still slackers out there that haven't bought it yet. Now's your chance to get it for half the cost of a pack of smokes!


----------



## AdamK47

AdamK47 --- 4960X @ 4.5GHz --- 4-Way GTX Titans @ 1000 / 1500 --- 14660

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1345887


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> AdamK47 --- 4960X @ 4.5GHz --- 4-Way GTX Titans @ 1000 / 1500 --- 14660
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1345887












First Place Quad
*!Put some OC to those Cards !*


----------



## Joeking78

Joeking78 --- 4930k @ 4.8GHz --- 780TI SLI @ 1295 / 7400 --- 10944

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1977985


----------



## DooRules

DooRules--- 3960x @ 5.2 sli 780 ti SC @ 1381/1895 11407

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1385858


----------



## devilhead

devilhead--- 3930k @ 5.2Ghz ----> 290(flashed to 290X) @ 1270/1495 ----> 6587 SCORE
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1985395


----------



## strong island 1

strong island 1 ---- EVGA 780 TI Classified SLI --- 1411mhz core / 8200mhz memory --- 4930k 4.8ghz. --- Score 11668




http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1388306


----------



## USFORCES

Almost in the 11000's









USFORCES ---- [email protected] --- 780 sli --- 10946

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1390264


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 3570k @ 5.2Ghz - 780TI classy - 1450Mhz - 2001Mhz - score: 6613

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2001776


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Joeking78 --- 4930k @ 4.8GHz --- 780TI SLI @ 1295 / 7400 --- 10944
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1977985



Updated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules--- 3960x @ 5.2 sli 780 ti SC @ 1381/1895 11407
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1385858



Updated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> devilhead--- 3930k @ 5.2Ghz ----> 290(flashed to 290X) @ 1270/1495 ----> 6587 SCORE
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1985395



Updated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> strong island 1 ---- EVGA 780 TI Classified SLI --- 1411mhz core / 8200mhz memory --- 4930k 4.8ghz. --- Score 11668
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1388306



Updated








*! New First Place !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Almost in the 11000's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USFORCES ---- [email protected] --- 780 sli --- 10946
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1390264



Updated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 3570k @ 5.2Ghz - 780TI classy - 1476Mhz - 2001Mhz - score: 6613
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2001776



Updated








*! 3570 !*


----------



## Jpmboy

saw you guys were having too much fun with these new cards...

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- GTX 780 Ti C SLI --- 11686
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1409361


______________________________________________________________________
*Updated*


----------



## USFORCES

Nice score JP


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Nice score JP


thanks.







2 points short: http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.1/2+gpu

will try again next time the wife is out da house... so i can open the window


----------



## USFORCES

cool and I just noticed I'm the only 980x out of top 100 cpu's and it's 14th place


----------



## Jpmboy

you know that's amazing. Speaks to the strength of that chip! A good buy.


----------



## sndstream

sndstream - 3770k @5.0 / Devil 13 7990(2)



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1425982


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sndstream*
> 
> sndstream - 3770k @5.0 / Devil 13 7990(2)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1425982












! Nice !


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> cool and I just noticed I'm the only 980x out of top 100 cpu's and it's 14th place


That is a milestone for ol 1366









*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 Giga 290 on H2O [email protected] *6395* Tess off PT1T bios WHQL 13.12











http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1413455


----------



## GhostDog99

Mmm I need to get up in here

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 TI 1397/2075 -- 6750*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1431625



*and some old 780 Scores*

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8Ghz -- GTX 780 1407/1852 -- 5945*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1109931



*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2GHz -- GTX 780 SLI 1407/1852 -- 11227*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1072092


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That is a milestone for ol 1366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 Giga 290 on H2O [email protected] *6395* Tess off PT1T bios WHQL 13.12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1413455


i need to crank cpu to 5.3ghz, just need colder ambient







nice score! beating me on physics 500 score, but my 290 able to flash to 290x







so on graphics i;m getting more


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 Giga 290 on H2O [email protected] *6395* Tess off PT1T bios WHQL 13.12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1413455


Just curious about how things work on the other side. Does the 290 tend to work better with a 4670k rather than a 3930k?

A guy posted in the green vs red thread earlier.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/official-ocns-team-green-vs-team-red-gk110-vs-hawaii/1540#post_21477173

He's running the 4670k @ 5.0 and his 290 @ 1310 mhz.

His score doesn't say tess off like yours but his score in FSE for gpu is 6718 to your 6765


----------



## hotrod717

hotrod717 4930k @ 4.5 - Sapphire 290X 1220/1500 - P5833 - Tess On
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2050767


P6357 - Tess Off
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1432164


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That is a milestone for ol 1366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 Giga 290 on H2O [email protected] *6395* Tess off PT1T bios WHQL 13.12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1413455












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Mmm I need to get up in here
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 TI 1397/2075 -- 6750*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1431625
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and some old 780 Scores*
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8Ghz -- GTX 780 1407/1852 -- 5945*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1109931
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2GHz -- GTX 780 SLI 1407/1852 -- 11227*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1072092
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












*3x*








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> hotrod717 4930k @ 4.5 - Sapphire 290X 1220/1500 - P5833 - Tess On
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2050767
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P6357 - Tess Off
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1432164
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












*!! Nice runs !!*


----------



## Clockster

*Clockster -- 4770K 4.4Ghz -- GTX 780Ti @ 1135/1900-- 5883 -- December 29 2013*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2052600

Time to flash a Skynet bios and start some serious clocking


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Just curious about how things work on the other side. Does the 290 tend to work better with a 4670k rather than a 3930k?
> 
> A guy posted in the green vs red thread earlier.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436635/official-ocns-team-green-vs-team-red-gk110-vs-hawaii/1540#post_21477173
> 
> He's running the 4670k @ 5.0 and his 290 @ 1310 mhz.
> 
> His score doesn't say tess off like yours but his score in FSE for gpu is 6718 to your 6765


4770k to 3930k = 10127 PhysX to 19011 PhysX


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 4770k to 3930k = 10127 PhysX to 19011 PhysX


I think 19k for for 3930k is a little on the top side mate most 3930ks cant get 19k

for a 3930k to get 19k it needs to run @ 5.3GHz / 5.4 GHz and you need a really good chip to get that

my 3930k @ 5.2GHz gets 18.5k +-

so most 3930k will do 4.8GHz so I would say a more real PhysX Score for a 3930k that most people will get would be 17.5k +-


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 4770k to 3930k = 10127 PhysX to 19011 PhysX


I'm not curious about the cpu score but the gpu score.

Specifically how does a 1315 mhz 290 with a 4670k @ 5 ghz with tesselation on score almost the same GPU score as a 290 @ 1285 mhz with a 3930k at 5.2 ghz with tesselation off?

If the memory OC of the 290 has that much effect on scores then the 290 is a better bencher than we thought.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> I think 19k for for 3930k is a little on the top side mate most 3930ks cant get 19k
> 
> for a 3930k to get 19k it needs to run @ 5.3GHz / 5.4 GHz and you need a really good chip to get that
> 
> my 3930k @ 5.2GHz gets 18.5k +-
> 
> so most 3930k will do 4.8GHz so I would say a more real PhysX Score for a 3930k that most people will get would be 17.5k +-


if you can get 2600Mhz ram to run with tight timing's on a 3930k @ 5.2 ghz you could probably break 19k easily
...or even 2400Mhz with good timings


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> if you can get 2600Mhz ram to run with tight timing's on a 3930k @ 5.2 ghz you could probably break 19k


Ya but I'm talking a bout the average user and the average user
Will not have a 2600mhz ram / and the average 3930k will not do 5.2GHz

The average use will get 4.6GHz - 5GHz
And 1600mhz - 2133mhz ram

So the average 3930k user will not get 19k
I'm not saying it can't be don I'm just saying
90%+ of the user will not get that score


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Ya but I'm talking a bout the average user and the average user
> Will not have a 2600mhz ram / *and the average 3930k will not do 5.2GHz*
> 
> The average use will get 4.6GHz - 5GHz
> And 1600mhz - 2133mhz ram
> 
> So the average 3930k user will not get 19k
> I'm not saying it can't be don I'm just saying
> 90%+ of the user will not get that score


mine is well below average. Stable 5.0 takes 1.57V


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> *Clockster -- 4770K 4.4Ghz -- GTX 780Ti @ 1135/1900-- 5883 -- December 29 2013*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2052600
> Time to flash a Skynet bios and start some serious clocking



Updated


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I'm not curious about the cpu score but the gpu score.
> Specifically how does a 1315 mhz 290 with a 4670k @ 5 ghz with tesselation on score almost the same GPU score as a 290 @ 1285 mhz with a 3930k at 5.2 ghz with tesselation off?
> If the memory OC of the 290 has that much effect on scores then the 290 is a better bencher than we thought.


Are the results you refer to with FS-E?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> mine is well below average. Stable 5.0 takes 1.57V


no that is the average better than that will be above average

like I have 2 3930ks one is a good chip above average 27/4 stable @ 5GHz 1.45v and can do 5.2Ghz with 1.53v

the other one is a average 3930k that can do 4.8GHz @ 1.47v but to get 5GHz I need like 1.6v


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Are the results you refer to with FS-E?


Yes, they are both with FS-E.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1413455

and

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2047049

Here is the comparison screen.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1429577/fs/1413455

I'm curious about this because I'm seeing some similar setups to mine get 600 more points using the same clocks speeds and I'm trying to figure out why. I didn't think FS has that much effect on memory speed.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Yes, they are both with FS-E.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1413455
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2047049
> 
> Here is the comparison screen.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1429577/fs/1413455
> 
> I'm curious about this because I'm seeing some similar setups to mine get 600 more points using the same clocks speeds and I'm trying to figure out why. I didn't think FS has that much effect on memory speed.


now I see what you are saying yes the 6215 score is off there is now way that the big of a difference in PhysX Score can only add 180 pints

something is off


----------



## Baasha

Back with a bang!









*Baasha -- 3970X @ 4.8Ghz -- GTX-Titan SC (4-Way SLI) @ 1150/6700-- 16524 -- 12/29/2013*

*Validation:* *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2053936*

Pics:


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Yes, they are both with FS-E.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1413455
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2047049
> 
> Here is the comparison screen.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1429577/fs/1413455
> 
> I'm curious about this because I'm seeing some similar setups to mine get 600 more points using the same clocks speeds and I'm trying to figure out why. I didn't think FS has that much effect on memory speed.


Memory does indeed have a big role. I see upwards of 200-300 pts in fse going from 1625 to 1750 elpida vs hynix on a 290x.

Going from ~1475 to 1800 would net even more.

I also want to say that the 290/290x is very sensitive to memory clock. 1610 could perform 50pt better then 1650, then 1660 nets 50 pts more then 1610. You really need to find with sweet spot with this stuff.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> now I see what you are saying yes the 6215 score is off there is now way that the big of a difference in PhysX Score can only add 180 pints
> 
> something is off


could be a difference in os. my graphics score is closer to Home's and we are using the same os - win7.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2029276


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Memory does indeed have a big role. I see upwards of 200-300 pts in fse going from 1625 to 1750 elpida vs hynix on a 290x.
> 
> Going from ~1475 to 1800 would net even more.
> 
> I also want to say that the 290/290x is very sensitive to memory clock. 1610 could perform 50pt better then 1650, then 1660 nets 50 pts more then 1610. You really need to find with sweet spot with this stuff.


all that does not matte mate look @ the GPU Score and the CPU Score there is now way all that only gives him 180 points more
there should be more like 500 points more between the 2 Scores

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/sdr.jpg.html


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> all that does not matte mate look @ the GPU Score and the CPU Score there is now way all that only gives him 180 points more
> there should be more like 500 points more between the 2 Scores
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/sdr.jpg.html


i see what you are saying.


----------



## USFORCES

If it get's down to -10 this morning I'm going to try a few runs on the 980x over 5Ghz, Highest I've benched so far and made it was 4950Mhz on 1.57v. Hopefully 1.70v= 5.2


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> all that does not matte mate look @ the GPU Score and the CPU Score there is now way all that only gives him 180 points more
> there should be more like 500 points more between the 2 Scores
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/sdr.jpg.html


No Ghostdog, that's not what I was pointing out actually. I think Jomama is right with the memory theory.

Firestrike is a GPU test which is why the physics score has little effect on the overall score hence the 180 point overall difference.

I was curious about the gpu score only and how two of the same cards with close core clockspeeds could be getting almost the same gpu score when one of them has tesselation turned off.

I came across that when I was researching why my 780 Ti GPU score is lagging behind others by 500-600 points when we have the same GPU and CPU setup.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> If it get's down to -10 this morning I'm going to try a few runs on the 980x over 5Ghz, Highest I've benched so far and made it was 4950Mhz on 1.57v. Hopefully 1.70v= 5.2


lol mate hope it works and you don't kill your CPU


----------



## USFORCES

It still runs the same as day one 3yrs ago, what I got to loose anyhow she won't let me down, lol Worse scenario I upgrade to a Asus black and a $400 3930k.


----------



## rdr09

rdr09 --- i7 [email protected] 4.5 Ghz ---- 290 ; 1300 / 1500 ---- 6231 ---- 29/12/2013

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2054490


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> No Ghostdog, that's not what I was pointing out actually. I think Jomama is right with the memory theory.
> 
> Firestrike is a GPU test which is why the physics score has little effect on the overall score hence the 180 point overall difference.
> 
> I was curious about the gpu score only and how two of the same cards with close core clockspeeds could be getting almost the same gpu score when one of them has tesselation turned off.
> 
> I came across that when I was researching why my 780 Ti GPU score is lagging behind others by 500-600 points when we have the same GPU and CPU setup.


yes that is true that the CPU has lass too do than the GPU but from my testing for me and other people with the same set up

a 1000 points deference in CPU score = to a bout 50 - 150 poins
so he have a 8000 points gain in the CPU so that so be a the minimum 450 point more
than he has a 45 point more in the GPU score too so that adds even more to his point
so there is now way there should be only a 180 point deference in overall score
but it dos not really matter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> It still runs the same as day one 3yrs ago, what I got to loose anyhow she won't let me down, lol Worse scenario I upgrade to a Asus black and a $400 3930k.


lol same as my 980X but I don't bench on it any more but it is running strong 4.8GHz for 24/7


----------



## GhostDog99

_GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classified 1425/2100 -- 6831_

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1434878

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMarkExtreme-48Ghz-6831780TIcard1.jpg.html


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> _GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classified 1425/2100 -- 6831_
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1434878
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMarkExtreme-48Ghz-6831780TIcard1.jpg.html


Use your better 3930k with this set up and you'll get a better score!


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Use your better 3930k with this set up and you'll get a better score!


I will mate but im in the US right now so I only have this rig

next week when I go back to Israel I will have my other rig with the better 3930k









and this rig only has a AX860 PSU so I cant even bench my Classy in SLI lol


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> lol same as my 980X but I don't bench on it any more but it is running strong 4.8GHz for 24/7


Didn't get cold enough, had it up to 5130Mhz but would crash at the end of the test...


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Didn't get cold enough, had it up to 5130Mhz but would crash at the end of the test...


nice try we need it to get colder


----------



## USFORCES

Think I'm going to Ebay this chip before I blow it up, they are going for good money right now.

This sold last night.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Think I'm going to Ebay this chip before I blow it up, they are going for good money right now.
> 
> This sold last night.


That would be good if you can sell your mono too
And with the $$ get a 4930k and a 2100 mono


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Yes, they are both with FS-E.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1413455
> and
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2047049
> Here is the comparison screen.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1429577/fs/1413455
> I'm curious about this because I'm seeing some similar setups to mine get 600 more points using the same clocks speeds and I'm trying to figure out why. I didn't think FS has that much effect on memory speed.


I haven't "read ahead" for the other responses, but several major differences stand out: first, different drivers will not only affect the score, but with my 290x several amd drivers could not send correct clocks to futuremark; second, i haven't tested this recently (but think i will) increasing CPU OC will impact the graphics score at the same gpu clock (it certainly does in Valley). the 6395 score has tess off. AND win 7 vs Win 8.1. I FTW420 and others have pointed to a significant difference favoring 8 in FSE (I think it was 8>7). lastly, you know you can run "high" clocks that score worse because of instability. Both NV and AMD drivers/bios implement (very basic) error correction, so a higher clock may not be faster/more efficient. (a real issue with the ivy series cpus where the MCE routine will cycle a call until checksums match, whereas a sandy bridge would just crash on the mismatch)
My









oh - lastly - FSE is a GPU test indeed... but the last two tests incorporate CPU physics. I'll find the FSE documentation and post it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Back with a bang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Baasha -- 3970X @ 4.8Ghz -- GTX-Titan SC (4-Way SLI) @ 1150/6700-- 16524 -- 12/29/2013*
> *Validation:* *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2053936*
> Pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Updated








*!! Overall High Score !!*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> rdr09 --- i7 [email protected] 4.5 Ghz ---- 290 ; 1300 / 1500 ---- 6231 ---- 29/12/2013
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2054490



Updated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> _GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classified 1425/2100 -- 6831_
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1434878
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMarkExtreme-48Ghz-6831780TIcard1.jpg.html



Updated








*!! New Single Card Bronze Medal !!*


----------



## cam51037

I think I found an out of place result in the OP, in the single card spreadsheet result 28 is using dual 660 Ti's, not a single 660 Ti. Just thought I'd point that out to you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I think I found an out of place result in the OP, in the single card spreadsheet result 28 is using dual 660 Ti's, not a single 660 Ti. Just thought I'd point that out to you.


Thank you!
*
Corrected*

{can't +rep you?}


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> *Corrected*
> 
> {can't +rep you?}


You can't rep staff, I appreciate the thought though!


----------



## cam51037

cam51037 -- 2600k @ 4.6GHz -- GTX 670 1293/3251 -- 3501

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2059664

Picture proof: http://i.imgur.com/i7H1IEU.jpg

Now time to flash the BIOS on the GTX 670 to 1.212V and OC a little more, then come back again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> cam51037 -- 2600k @ 4.6GHz -- GTX 670 1293/3251 -- 3501
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2059664
> Picture proof: http://i.imgur.com/i7H1IEU.jpg
> *Now time to flash the BIOS on the GTX 670 to 1.212V and OC a little more, then come back again*.



Updated








*!! On the Bubble !!*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> You can't rep staff, I appreciate the thought though!


ahh... undercover staff.


----------



## rdr09

thanks for the update Jp but i don't see it on the list.


----------



## Jpmboy

Futuremark documentation

3DMark_Technical_Guide.pdf 1700k .pdf file
 ... see pg 35 forward.

sorry rdr09 - I will correct it. (sometimes I update Google docs and close too quickly?)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> thanks for the update Jp but i don't see it on the list.


Sorry bud. You're in the "All Tweaks Allowed" table (Tess off). I didn't miss your entry.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Sorry bud. You're in the "All Tweaks Allowed" table (Tess off).


did not even know that list exists.









thanks.


----------



## ssiperko

OCN Name - ssiperko CPU i7 4770k @ 4.5 - GPU R9 290 Speed @ 1275/1694 - Score 5772 30/12/2013

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2063210



SS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> OCN Name - ssiperko CPU i7 4770k @ 4.5 - GPU R9 290 Speed @ 1275/1694 - Score 5772 30/12/2013
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2063210
> 
> SS












Here's the correct URL for that result.








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2063333


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the correct URL for that result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2063333


Thanks man ...... didn't update the url when I updated the result. Sorry for the goof and appreciate the help on yer part!









SS


----------



## Sgt Bilko

I don't have the card anymore but i'll throw my hat in for the AMD users









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1151775



Shame i don't have the 290x anymore, i'm just under 10k Physics now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> I don't have the card anymore but i'll throw my hat in for the AMD users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1151775
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame i don't have the 290x anymore, i'm just under 10k Physics now



Updated


----------



## szeged

my first run of extreme with this classy

Szeged --- i7 4930k @ 4.9ghz --- gtx 780 ti classy @ 1435/2125 --- score 6910 --- 12/31/2013



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1443489


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my first run of extreme with this classy
> 
> Szeged --- i7 4930k @ 4.9ghz --- gtx 780 ti classy @ 1435/2125 --- score 6910 --- 12/31/2013
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1443489


Very NIce


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my first run of extreme with this classy
> 
> Szeged --- i7 4930k @ 4.9ghz --- gtx 780 ti classy @ 1435/2125 --- score 6910 --- 12/31/2013
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1443489


Very nice


----------



## szeged

keep getting shut downs if i go any higher on the skyn3t bios, so gonna work on getting the 4930k to 5.2 or so now for a higher score until i can work out the shutdown problem lol.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> keep getting shut downs if i go any higher on the skyn3t bios, so gonna work on getting the 4930k to 5.2 or so now for a higher score until i can work out the shutdown problem lol.


It's not only you we are all having the same shot down @ around the same clocks and Volts

You got 10mhz more than me before the shot down


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my first run of extreme with this classy
> Szeged --- i7 4930k @ 4.9ghz --- gtx 780 ti classy @ 1435/2125 --- score 6910 --- 12/31/2013
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1443489











*
!! New Bronze Medalist !!*


----------



## ssiperko

***UPDATE***
OCN Name - ssiperko CPU i7 4770k @ 4.9 - GPU R9 290 Speed @ 1275/1694 - Score 5846 28/12/2013

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2045271



I knew I had a better one.









That physics score really helps punch up the #'s!

SS


----------



## rdr09

update: rdr09 --- i7 [email protected] 4.9 Ghz ---- 290 ; 1320 / 1620 ---- 6334 Tess off ---- 31/12/2013

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2071170



7K graphics.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Congrats for all the great scores!









Very nice szeged!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Congrats for all the great scores!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice szeged!


my goal is to catch up to you without exploding something this time







i really need to sort out these shut downs though. Above 1450 core and the system will shut itself down any time it goes under load


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> my goal is to catch up to you without exploding something this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really need to sort out these shut downs though. Above 1450 core and the system will shut itself down any time it goes under load


it is not only you all the 780 ti Classifieds so far have a max clock that the PC just restarts mine is 1425 lilchronic is like 1467 and yours is 1450

and the max volts looks like 1.425v before the pc will restart

I think it is a bios problem that EVGA needs too fix fast for us


----------



## szeged

whatever it is, it needs to be fixed and fast


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> whatever it is, it needs to be fixed and fast


yup I think EVGA is slacking because they think ok they will just use l moded bios

but to get a good moded bios firs you need a good regular bios to star with

I really hope they bring us a new bios


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic---- 3770k @ 5GHz --- 780TI classy (1450Mhz / 2001Mhz) --- 6613
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2073618


same exact score as with my 3570k lol just didnt push my 780TI classy hard enough yet


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic---- 3770k @ 5GHz --- 780TI classy (1450Mhz / 2001Mhz) --- 6613
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2073618
> 
> 
> same exact score as with my 3570k lol just didnt push my 780TI classy hard enough yet


CPU doesnt seem to matter as much with FSE as it does with regular Firestrike.

Thats about 400 points higher than my 8350/290x combo.

Nice run though







those Ti's seem to be beastly cards

EDIT: With that run, i'm pretty sure you just pushed me out of the top 30


----------



## Zine

i7920 4.2 HT on evga e760 gtx 780 classified 5323
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2077258

fortop30firestrikeextreme.png 1429k .png file


----------



## The Storm

i7-4770k, R9-290X (2)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2077598


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> ***UPDATE***
> OCN Name - ssiperko CPU i7 4770k @ 4.9 - GPU R9 290 Speed @ 1275/1694 - Score 5846 28/12/2013
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2045271
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I had a better one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That physics score really helps punch up the #'s!
> SS





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> update: rdr09 --- i7 [email protected] 4.9 Ghz ---- 290 ; 1320 / 1620 ---- 6334 Tess off ---- 31/12/2013
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2071170
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7K graphics.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic---- 3770k @ 5GHz --- 780TI classy (1450Mhz / 2001Mhz) --- 6613
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2073618
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same exact score as with my 3570k lol just didnt push my 780TI classy hard enough yet





*Couldn't do that on purpose!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zine*
> 
> i7920 4.2 HT on evga e760 gtx 780 classified 5323
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2077258
> 
> fortop30firestrikeextreme.png 1429k .png file
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> i7-4770k, R9-290X (2)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2077598
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## skyn3t

Happy new year for everyone









skyn3t wishes the best for you and family.


----------



## mcg75

I just did a clean re-install of windows 8 to try to figure out why my GPU scores were lower than they should. It appears to have worked as I gained 500 gpu points.

mcg75
4770k @ 4.4 ghz
780 Ti @ 1256 mhz / 1950 mhz
5937 score



I was running win 8.1 and these runs were done on 8.

Off to install 8.1 update and see if it borks my scores again.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Happy new year for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyn3t wishes the best for you and family.


A very Happy New Year to you too!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I just did a clean re-install of windows 8 to try to figure out why my GPU scores were lower than they should. It appears to have worked as I gained 500 gpu points.
> mcg75
> 4770k @ 4.4 ghz
> 780 Ti @ 1256 mhz / 1950 mhz
> 5937 score
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was running win 8.1 and these runs were done on 8.
> Off to install 8.1 update and see if it borks my scores again.


That's good to know. Please include the URL for your score (next time







)


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's good to know. Please include the URL for your score (next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Sorry about the url.

Looks like 8.1 does indeed bork scores. Installed 8.1 and poof.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1451879/fs/1452335

Lost 400 gpu points with the same settings 8 vs 8.1

Wow.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Sorry about the url.
> Looks like 8.1 does indeed bork scores. Installed 8.1 and poof.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1451879/fs/1452335
> Lost 400 gpu points with the same settings 8 vs 8.1
> Wow.


whoa - eh, i think i'll stick with W7 for awhile.


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic---- 3770k @ 5GHz --- 780TI classy (1450Mhz / 2001Mhz) --- 6741

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2082376


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic---- 3770k @ 5GHz --- 780TI classy (1450Mhz / 2001Mhz) --- 6741


nice run mate


----------



## GhostDog99

_GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 TI 1425/2115 -- 6866_

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1442495

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/500x1000px-LL-3508b968_r0v9Ec7.png.html


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> nice run mate thumb.gif


Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> _GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 TI 1425/2115 -- 6866_
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1442495
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/500x1000px-LL-3508b968_r0v9Ec7.png.html


nice run









..........here is my 3570k vs 3770k results

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1398061/fs/1454470


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1515MHz /1907MHz -- 6977:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2082435*

Breaking 7,000 is proving to be difficult.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Thanks
> nice run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........here is my 3570k vs 3770k results
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1398061/fs/1454470


Thanks mate

So the 4770k is working out for you 
Go back to 83 bios so you get a valed
And go in to hall of fame


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> So the 4770k is working out for you
> Go back to 83 bios so you get a valed
> And go in to hall of fame


yeah i just got the 3770k its ok i need 1.5v for it to be stable at 5Ghz

... and i yeah im on the .93 driver now, my 3570k i was on the .83 driver may be why my GPU score is slightly lower ?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah i just got the 3770k its ok i need 1.5v for it to be stable at 5Ghz
> 
> ... and i yeah im on the .93 driver now, my 3570k i was on the .83 driver may be why my GPU score is slightly lower ?


It could be drivers impact the performance


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic---- 3770k @ 5GHz --- 780TI classy (1450Mhz / 2001Mhz) --- 6741
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2082376
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2082376
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> _GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 TI 1425/2115 -- 6866_
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1442495
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/500x1000px-LL-3508b968_r0v9Ec7.png.html





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1515MHz /1907MHz -- 6977:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2082435*
> Breaking 7,000 is proving to be difficult.


----------



## lilchronic

*lilchronic---- 3770k @ 5GHz --- 780TI classy @ 1450Mhz / 2001Mhz --- 6787*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2082712


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> *lilchronic---- 3770k @ 5GHz --- 780TI classy @ 1450Mhz / 2001Mhz --- 6787*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2082712


Hehe, connecting to 3dmark failed....

outside are we? LoL

So close to 6,800, I think you'll get it tonight!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Hehe, connecting to 3dmark failed....
> 
> outside are we? LoL
> 
> So close to 6,800, I think you'll get it tonight!


lol nah im not outside tonight

internet went out for a minute.

this is the last night ima be running the trident x 2400 sold em with my 3570k , gune be stuck with 2x2gb 1600 sticks till monday when i get sum 2666Mhz sticks


----------



## Zine

This is with skynet bios 1320mhz on GPU 1.3v i9204.2ghz 5542

Zine

920 4.2ghz

780 classy 1320/7000

5542


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2086108


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> *lilchronic---- 3770k @ 5GHz --- 780TI classy @ 1450Mhz / 2001Mhz --- 6787*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2082712





*!! Only 7 pts short of... Mr. Tooshort's incredible graphics score !!*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zine*
> 
> This is with skynet bios 1320mhz on GPU 1.3v i9204.2ghz 5542
> Zine
> 
> 920 4.2ghz
> 
> 780 classy 1320/7000
> 
> 5542
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2086108





Back in the Top 30


----------



## mcg75

Update.
mcg75
4770k - 4.7 ghz
780 Ti - 1261 mhz - 1925 mhz
6031 score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2091287


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Update.
> mcg75
> 4770k - 4.7 ghz
> 780 Ti - 1261 mhz - 1925 mhz
> 6031 score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2091287
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

Joa3d43 -- 3970x @ 5.125Ghz -- 3x 780 Ti @ 1300 / 2001 - FSE score 15587

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2093265


...(for now) still air-cooled cards held below 1.25v - but I like that EVBot !


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 3970x @ 5.125Ghz -- 3x 780 Ti @ 1300 / 2001 - FSE score 15587
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2093265
> 
> 
> ...(for now) still air-cooled cards held below 1.25v - but I like that EVBot !


nice!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 3970x @ 5.125Ghz -- 3x 780 Ti @ 1300 / 2001 - FSE score 15587
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2093265
> 
> ...(for now) still air-cooled cards held below 1.25v - but I like that EVBot !




*!! New Silver Medalist !!*


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nice!


Quote:


> ...


Thanks, I take it...truth be told though, Skyn3t (Bios) deserves a lot of the credit for this, along w/EVBot...software utilities like the Classified Volt mod only worked on 2 cards, not 3 > the EVBot on the other hand...


----------



## rdr09

rdr09 --- i7 [email protected] 4.9 Ghz ---- 290 ; 1330 / 1615 ---- 5865 ---- 3/1/2014

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2098310


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> rdr09 --- i7 [email protected] 4.9 Ghz ---- 290 ; 1330 / 1615 ---- 5865 ---- 3/1/2014
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2098310
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

...an update... Joa3d43 -- 3970X @ 5125 -- 3x 780 Ti EVGA Classies 1311 / 2006 -- FSE Score 15697

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2104537

...still air-cooled, but its below freezing outside


----------



## sdmf74

I have been pushed out of the top 30.







Might be time to upgrade to a TI


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...an update... Joa3d43 -- 3970X @ 5125 -- 3x 780 Ti EVGA Classies 1311 / 2006 -- FSE Score 15697
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2104537
> ...still air-cooled, but its below freezing outside











Updated


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *!! Only 7 pts short of... Mr. Tooshort's incredible graphics score !!*


was looking back at some runs with my 3570k and i just notice i got Mr tooshort's graphics score beat by 8 point's









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2001776


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> was looking back at some runs with my 3570k and i just notice i got Mr tooshort's graphics score beat by 8 point's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2001776


yup- you're very close!

hey - check HW Monitor... the gpu volts read correctly with what you set in tool2.0 (as "GPU1 VRM")


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup- you're very close!
> 
> hey - check HW Monitor... the gpu volts read correctly with what you set in tool2.0 (as "GPU1 VRM")


yeah but my DMM reads .055v higher


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Another inch....

*MrTOOSHORT - 3970x @5.3GHz - GTX TITAN @1528MHz /1902MHz 6992:*


*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2113333*

So close, yet so far.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Another inch....
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT - 3970x @5.3GHz - GTX TITAN @1528MHz /1902MHz 6992:*
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2113333*
> 
> So close, yet so far.


almost there!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah but my DMM reads .055v higher


under load?

anyway - only software that's reading it at all.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Another inch....
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT - 3970x @5.3GHz - GTX TITAN @1528MHz /1902MHz 6992:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2113333*
> So close, yet so far.




It's just 8 pts... right?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Another inch....
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT - 3970x @5.3GHz - GTX TITAN @1528MHz /1902MHz 6992:*
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2113333*
> 
> So close, yet so far.


...NICE







...and what's the term > tantalizingly < close to 7K







, may be a tiny bit of BCLK for the next one ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> under load?
> 
> anyway - only software that's reading it at all.


yeah under load


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah under load


so it reads the idle correct/close, but not the loaded vddc. These 780Ti C's have one hellofa load vddc increase! No vdroop.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so it reads the idle correct/close, but not the loaded vddc. These 780Ti C's have one hellofa load vddc increase! No vdroop.


yeah they do

and i get mad when i see my brother's .ref 780ti doing 1430mhz with 1.212v and 1.221v with DMM , i barley get 1400 with 1.4v








binned 780 ti classy's yeah right


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah they do
> 
> and i get mad when i see my brother's .ref 780ti doing 1430mhz with 1.212v and 1.221v with DMM , i barley get 1400 with 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> binned 780 ti classy's yeah right


Looks l;like you're gonna need a K|ngp|n !


----------



## szeged

gonna wait a couple weeks after the kingpin comes out, if its still got the same problems as the regular ti classy, i might be seeing lightning strikes in my future.


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic ---- [email protected] --- 780TI classy--- 6806
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2129541


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic ---- [email protected] --- 780TI classy--- 6806
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2129541
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JulioCesarSF

JulioCesarSF ---- [email protected] --- EVGA GTX 780 Ti --- 5724
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2135429

http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/8899/emjk.png

332.21


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> JulioCesarSF ---- [email protected] --- EVGA GTX 780 Ti --- 5724


Leaving power target at 100% creates a ton of throttle.

If you look at your Firestrike results, you can see the graph on the right. You can look at your clock speeds there for the gpu.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Leaving power target at 100% creates a ton of throttle.
> 
> If you look at your Firestrike results, you can see the graph on the right. You can look at your clock speeds there for the gpu.












JulioCesarSF ---- [email protected] --- EVGA GTX 780 Ti --- 5847
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2136998


http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/4719/adgy.png


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JulioCesarSF ---- [email protected] --- EVGA GTX 780 Ti --- 5847
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2136998
> 
> http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/4719/adgy.png



Updated


----------



## Dreamxtreme

This combined is killing me but alrighty. here you go

Dreamxtreme ---- [email protected] --- 2x GTX Titan's --- 10389

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1518206


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> This combined is killing me but alrighty. here you go
> Dreamxtreme ---- [email protected] --- 2x GTX Titan's --- 10389
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1518206




+ 360 pts going from 3820 to 4930K!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> + 360 pts going from 3820 to 4930K!


Is that good ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Is that good ?


>> than -360pts.


----------



## mxthunder

my first submission. hope im doing this right

mxthunder ---- [email protected] --- 780Ti--- 6104

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2180094


----------



## mcg75

mcg75 - 6334 score
4770k @ 4.7 ghz
780 Ti @ 1320 / 1900 mhz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2179378


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> my first submission. hope im doing this right
> mxthunder ---- [email protected] --- 780Ti--- 6104
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2180094




Perfect!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> mcg75 - 6334 score
> 4770k @ 4.7 ghz
> 780 Ti @ 1320 / 1900 mhz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2179378
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Just curious, about the R9 290 scores. I see the scores with IB cores are so high with such low physx scores and similar graphics scores. Is that a bug of some sort because the overall scores aren't even that high either.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> Just curious, about the R9 290 scores. I see the scores with IB cores are so high with such low physx scores and similar graphics scores. Is that a bug of some sort because the overall scores aren't even that high either.


Not 100% sure I understand the question.


----------



## Hillguy

Hello to all









Hillguy ---- 3960X @ 5.145 Ghz --- 3 x 780Ti --- 14036

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1540420


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillguy*
> 
> Hello to all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillguy ---- 3960X @ 5.145 Ghz --- 3 x 780Ti --- 14036
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1540420




Welcome!


----------



## Ized

Hopefully I am doing this right


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2253558


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Hopefully I am doing this right
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2253558


close - please see page 1 of this thread for the "OCN username--- [email protected] --- gpu ---..." stuff


----------



## Ized

Ized ---- [email protected] --- R9 290 (unlocked) --- 5776
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2257877










Sorry the strange formatting threw me last time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ized*
> 
> Ized ---- [email protected] --- R9 290 (unlocked) --- 5776
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2257877
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the strange formatting threw me last time.





NIce! Turn off Tessellation -> "All Tweaks"
{your original picture size is fine since it will click to full size}


----------



## kdawgmaster

Heres mine. it placed me 44th in the hall of fame xD http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1588921 My cpu is a bottleneck for synthetic stuff like this. If i had a 4930K i would be up in the 15K-16K for sure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdawgmaster*
> 
> Heres mine. it placed me 44th in the hall of fame xD http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1588921 My cpu is a bottleneck for synthetic stuff like this. If i had a 4930K i would be up in the 15K-16K for sure.


please see page 1 of this thread for proper score entry format.


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> please see page 1 of this thread for proper score entry format.


Darn, my problem is that this was done a while ago :/


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATED / NEW SCORES*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 760 TRI SLI 1333/1346/[email protected] *8048*



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1567770

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 660ti TRI SLI 1124/1124/[email protected] *7100*



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/440772

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 CF 290 [email protected] *9656*



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1279129

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 HAWK 760 SLI 1372/[email protected] *6170*



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1601516

Phew thats enough for now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATED / NEW SCORES*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 760 TRI SLI 1333/1346/[email protected] *8048*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1567770
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 660ti TRI SLI 1124/1124/[email protected] *7100*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/440772
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 CF 290 [email protected] *9656*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1279129
> *Do you want to replace your higher R290 score with this lower one?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 HAWK 760 SLI 1372/[email protected] *6170*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1601516
> 
> 
> 
> Phew thats enough for now


*Phew is right!*


----------



## WebTourist

*WebTourist ---- i7 3770k @5.0GHz --- Nvidia GTX 780ti @1475/2025 --- 6899*

LINK










*WebTourist ---- i7 3770k @5.0GHz --- SLI 2x Nvidia GTX 780ti @1395/2050 --- 11713*

LINK


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Phew is right!*


No mate . Keep the highest one of cause









ive been re-benching all sorts of cards lately and i didnt realise that i had a 290 sub that scored higher .... my bad









Also discovered a bios for my reference 660ti that gave me .050mv (1.175 to 1.212v) and took maxx clock from 1100 to 1265mhz . P/Level at 193% Gonna workit sum more in SLI









But its 570 CU 2 day today see what i can get . A modeded bios would be good for sum added PTWANG


----------



## Jpmboy

Great Scores!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> *WebTourist ---- i7 3770k @5.0GHz --- Nvidia GTX 780ti @1475/2025 --- 6899*
> LINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WebTourist ---- i7 3770k @5.0GHz --- SLI 2x Nvidia GTX 780ti @1395/2050 --- 11713*
> LINK




Really need to submit a proper entry for a top 3 score... see any of the 4 above this post
*provisionally Accepted*.
(After the run, just hit "PrtSc" then open paint: cntrl-V, cntrl-S, name it, and post the FULL Screen shot as described in the OP)


----------



## Sgt Bilko

New Entry:

Sgt Bilko, FX-8350 @ 5054Mhz, 2 x XFX DD R9 290's 1120/1350, Score: 8361

Screencap:









Link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1613611

Was nice that i finally got my physics score fixed, but going back to regular Firestrike it drops again.......weird

EDIT: Oops, wrong GPU clocks shown


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*NEW SCORE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 Leadtek 660ti SLI 1215/[email protected] *5068*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7886842


----------



## GhostDog99

New entry

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI -- 11360*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1614863

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMarkE-3930k-GTX780TISLI11360.jpg.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> New Entry:
> Sgt Bilko, FX-8350 @ 5054Mhz, 2 x XFX DD R9 290's 1120/1350, Score: 8361
> Screencap:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1613611
> Was nice that i finally got my physics score fixed, but going back to regular Firestrike it drops again.......weird
> EDIT: Oops, wrong GPU clocks shown





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *NEW SCORE*
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 Leadtek 660ti SLI 1215/[email protected] *5068*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7886842




*WRONG URL*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> New entry
> *GhostDOg99 -- 3930k @ 4.8GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI -- 11360*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1614863
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMarkE-3930k-GTX780TISLI11360.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## GhostDog99

Jpmboy mate you deleted my 780 SLI score

And with my 780 TI classified SLI score you add it as a 780 SLI score

GTX 780 SLI / 3930k 5.2GHz score 11227

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1072092

GTX 780 TI Classified SLI /3930k 4.8GHz score 11360

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1614863


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Jpmboy mate you deleted my 780 SLI score
> And with my 780 TI classified SLI score you add it as a 780 SLI score
> GTX 780 SLI / 3930k 5.2GHz score 11227
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1072092
> GTX 780 TI Classified SLI /3930k 4.8GHz score 11360
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1614863


Fixed (I think







)

thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Great Scores!!
> 
> 
> Really need to submit a proper entry for a top 3 score... see any of the 4 above this post
> *provisionally Accepted*.
> (After the run, just hit "PrtSc" then open paint: cntrl-V, cntrl-S, name it, and post the FULL Screen shot as described in the OP)


*Screen shot please.*
tic-tic-tic-toc (1 week grace period







)


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Fixed (I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> thanks!


thanks mate


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana - 4930K - GTX TITAN - 6361

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1622979

Here's my single card run. New board allows me to turn a pci slot off, that way 3dmark only reads one card and not 2.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

LaBestiaHumana - 4930k - SLI TITANS - 10671
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1623085

PSU won't handle 1.425v and 1400mhz clocks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana - 4930K - GTX TITAN - 6361
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1622979
> Here's my single card run. New board allows me to turn a pci slot off, that way 3dmark only reads one card and not 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana - 4930k - SLI TITANS - 10671
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1623085
> PSU won't handle 1.425v and 1400mhz clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




yeah - Titans pull a lot of watts with LLC off.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- GTX 780Ti KPE -- 6496
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1622363

(air cooled)


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> LaBestiaHumana - 4930k - SLI TITANS - 10671
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1623085
> 
> PSU won't handle 1.425v and 1400mhz clocks.


am I the only one that noticed his graphics score was 12000 on the spot


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdawgmaster*
> 
> am I the only one that noticed his graphics score was 12000 on the spot


I noticed that too lol. My cards sometimes run at 666mhz, which gave me the 3dMark achievement. And just recorded a video that turned out to be exactly 13 minutes long.


----------



## Kimir

I guess this can be added:
Kimir - 3930k - 680 SLI - 8124

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/856277
http://hwbot.org/submission/2424742_kimir_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_2x_geforce_gtx_680_8124_marks


----------



## Kimir

Shy, little try with EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti K|NGP|N

Kimir - 3930k - GTX 780 Ti K|NGP|N - 6239
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1627604


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I guess this can be added:
> Kimir - 3930k - 680 SLI - 8124
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/856277
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2424742_kimir_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_2x_geforce_gtx_680_8124_marks




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Shy, little try with EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti K|NGP|N
> Kimir - 3930k - GTX 780 Ti K|NGP|N - 6239
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1627604


----------



## Kimir

Small update on the KPE score.
Kimir - 3930k - GTX 780 Ti K|NGP|N - 6389

I have 2 of them almost in a row with same score lol
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/1633445/fs/1633386

pick the one with highest graphic and physics score?








Can't get 6400 yet

Edit: nevermind, got 6400+ now, bleh will stop now, it's just mad to keep going on air.









Kimir - 3930k - GTX 780 Ti K|NGP|N - 6441
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1633564


----------



## GhostDog99

*new number 2 going for first place







*

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5GHz -- GTX 780 TI KPE 1476 / 1975 -- 6945*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1635940

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMarkE-3930k-GTX780TI6945.jpg.html


----------



## Kimir

Good job ghost! Go get them with 7k.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Good job ghost! Go get them with 7k.


thanks mate I think I can get 7k if I run my CPU @ 5.2GHZ and up the GPU core buy 10mhz to 1486


----------



## GhostDog99

*o ya 7k Score we have a new number 1







*

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2 GHz -- GTX 780 TI KPE 1476 / 1975 -- 7017*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1636376

http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMarkE-3930k-GTX780TI7017.jpg.html


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *o ya 7k Score we have a new number 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2 GHz -- GTX 780 TI KPE 1476 / 1975 -- 7017*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1636376
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMarkE-3930k-GTX780TI7017.jpg.html


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *o ya 7k Score we have a new number 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2 GHz -- GTX 780 TI KPE 1476 / 1975 -- 7017*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1636376
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMarkE-3930k-GTX780TI7017.jpg.html


Congrats, hell of an effort


----------



## GhostDog99

Thanks guys to bad it is 30c here if it was colder
I think I could get more out of the card


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

GhostDog99

Looks like a winner!









Ordered my block a couple days ago, EK still hasn't shipped it yet. Probably just put the Kingpin away until I can get the block on. Air sucks!


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> GhostDog99
> 
> Looks like a winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered my block a couple days ago, EK still hasn't shipped it yet. Probably just put the Kingpin away until I can get the block on. Air sucks!


Lol mate every card sucks on air 
I think once you get your KPE on water and OV it
It will be a killer
The last time I ran a GPU on is was like 5-6 years ago And it was a 8800 GTX


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *o ya 7k Score we have a new number 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.2 GHz -- GTX 780 TI KPE 1476 / 1975 -- 7017*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1636376
> [UR
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> L=http://s213.photobucket.com/user/mhkushi/media/3DMarkE-3930k-GTX780TI7017.jpg.html][/URL]




*!!New Gold Medalist!!*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Well big score there @GhostDog99









*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 SLI 660ti @ 1254/[email protected]@1.212v *5149*



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1639511









Still in da top 30 SLI with 3 subs


----------



## Joa3d43

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4833MHz -- 4x 780 Ti Classified ([email protected] -8140 VRAM eff) -- *18197*









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2349961


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4833MHz -- 4x 780 Ti Classified ([email protected] -8140 VRAM eff) -- *18197*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2349961





*! New Gold Medalist !*
RUNAWAY FIRST PLACE

Thinking of adding an "Overall" Spreadsheet...


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Update:

Sgt Bilko, FX-8350 @ 5.1Ghz, Crossfire XFX DD R9 290's 1150/1350

Tess On (Finally broke 10k Physics!!







)


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2351984

Tess Off


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2352205


----------



## devilhead

Tryed some run of 4x290's just for fun







was lazy to flash 290x bios to get much better score, and did't tryed to overclock more than 1200mhz on core, because of power supply , don't want to blow. And the drivers is not the best i think















http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1642479


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4833MHz -- 4x 780 Ti Classified ([email protected] -8140 VRAM eff) -- *18197*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2349961


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*


...thanks much - this was the 1st setup run for that section of 'Frankenputer'...there is still a bit more in the tank once I up the voltage, but need to get my hands on a probelt & DMM ...besides, w/ 4x GPU, feeding enough PSU power becomes an issue and the test run confirmed that I have a viable solution...now back to finishing the 'cosmetics' of Frankenputer > probably more of a challenge


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Tryed some run of 4x290's just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was lazy to flash 290x bios to get much better score, and did't tryed to overclock more than 1200mhz on core, because of power supply , don't want to blow. And the drivers is not the best i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1642479


Wow these 290 compete easily with 780ti even with lower clocks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...thanks much - this was the 1st setup run for that section of 'Frankenputer'...there is still a bit more in the tank once I up the voltage, but need to get my hands on a probelt & DMM ...besides, w/ 4x GPU, feeding enough PSU power becomes an issue and the test run confirmed that I have a viable solution...now back to finishing the 'cosmetics' of Frankenputer > probably more of a challenge


Keep posting the benchies buddy, we will be here waiting!


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Wow these 290 compete easily with 780ti even with lower clocks


i think if i flash 290X bios, because 3 of them is 290's which is able to unlock 290X, so its able to match 780ti, but still my cards can go up to 1300 on core, but then i need to connect other psu







and 2x290x can do 1700 on memory, because its hynix, but other cards with elpidia holding back to 1500








maybe some day i will try to overclock 1300/1500







and need to find decent drivers for those 290's.
here is my 2x290X run http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1559910 with stock bios


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well big score there @GhostDog99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE*
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 SLI 660ti @ 1254/[email protected]@1.212v *5149*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1639511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still in da top 30 SLI with 3 subs




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Update:
> Sgt Bilko, FX-8350 @ 5.1Ghz, Crossfire XFX DD R9 290's 1150/1350
> Tess On (Finally broke 10k Physics!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2351984
> 
> Tess Off
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2352205




x2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Tryed some run of 4x290's just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was lazy to flash 290x bios to get much better score, and did't tryed to overclock more than 1200mhz on core, because of power supply , don't want to blow. And the drivers is not the best i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1642479



*Please see page 1 of this thread for entry post requirements.
Good score - let's get it in*.


----------



## TheBaron

TheBaron -- 3960x @ 5.3 -- GTX 780 TI KPE 1476 / 2000 -- 6965

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1645700



[email protected] (DMM)


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4.833 GHz/strap167 -- 4x 780 TI Classies @ 1353 / 2007 -- Score *19754*









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2359535



...another 10 MHz on the GPUs

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4833 / strap167 -- 4x 780 Ti Classies @ 1363 / 2007 -- Score *19868*









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2364322


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> TheBaron -- 3960x @ 5.3 -- GTX 780 TI KPE 1476 / 2000 -- 6965
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1645700
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]*1.59v* (DMM)




Boldly go where no GPU has gone before!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4.833 GHz/strap167 -- 4x 780 TI Classies @ 1353 / 2007 -- Score *19754*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2359535
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...another 10 MHz on the GPUs
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4833 / strap167 -- 4x 780 Ti Classies @ 1363 / 2007 -- Score *19868*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2364322
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kx11

kx11 -- 3960x @ 3.9GHz -- GTX 780 SC ACX SLI -- extreme bench score 8559

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2365272


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.0 GHz - GTX 780 ti KPE - score =6546
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2373550


----------



## knersie69

Knersie69 -- 3770k @ 4.4 -- GTX 780 TI KPE 1476 / 7650 -- 6430

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2373555


----------



## Kimir

No update on my air score?







(post #399)


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 780Ti KPE --- 6898
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1637720


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 780Ti KPE --- 6898
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1637720


nice score mate









but didn't you submit this score ???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 -- 3960x @ 3.9GHz -- GTX 780 SC ACX SLI -- extreme bench score 8559
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2365272




*Improper SCREENSHOT*
1st entry, additional entries will be rejected w/o proper screenshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.0 GHz - GTX 780 ti KPE - score =6546
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2373550




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *knersie69*
> 
> Knersie69 -- 3770k @ 4.4 -- GTX 780 TI KPE 1476 / 7650 -- 6430
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2373555




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> No update on my air score?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (post #399)


Sorry - missed the post edit?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 780Ti KPE --- 6898
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1637720


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> nice score mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but didn't you submit this score ???


Never got around to it? Or did I miss my own update?







Wasted too much time trying to tri-sli a KPE with 2 Ti classy's. Futile at anything about 1286MHz.
It may be able to do better.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Never got around to it? Or did I miss my own update?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasted too much time trying to tri-sli a KPE with 2 Ti classy's. Futile at anything about 1286MHz.
> It may be able to do better.


ya same thing for me because my Classy and KPE will only SLI with Stock bios

and my classy can only do a round 1254 - 1280 with stock bios so my KPE will only match
want my Classy can do if I try running the KPE not at the same speed as the classy it will fall too

so till I get another KPE and one Classy back from a RMA im running single card


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> ya same thing for me because my Classy and KPE will only SLI with Stock bios
> 
> and my classy can only do a round 1254 - 1280 with stock bios so my KPE will only match
> want my Classy can do if I try running the KPE not at the same speed as the classy it will fall too
> 
> so till I get another KPE and one Classy back from a RMA im running single card


Yeah - when there's stock again, I'll pick up another KPE, sell my two TiCs.


----------



## Kimir

Can't wait to finish my build and run those in SLI.
Watercooling stuff arrived, new mobo and processor should come this week.








The waiting time for power supply and case will kill me.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah - when there's stock again, I'll pick up another KPE, sell my two TiCs.


im going to keep my 2 Classy for the US rig and sell the 2 780 that I have there

and the 2 KPE will be in the IS rig

BTW maybe you should start a 3Dmark 11 Extreme Top 30 as there is non right now
and your good at this things


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Great Scores!!
> 
> 
> Really need to submit a proper entry for a top 3 score... see any of the 4 above this post
> *provisionally Accepted*.
> (After the run, just hit "PrtSc" then open paint: cntrl-V, cntrl-S, name it, and post the FULL Screen shot as described in the OP)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *Screen shot please.*
> tic-tic-tic-toc (1 week grace period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I really hate to do this, especially since it puts me in the spot.









*GRACE PERIOD FOR PROPER SCREENY EXPIRED. ENTRY DELETED FROM TOP 30*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> im going to keep my 2 Classy for the US rig and sell the 2 780 that I have there
> 
> and the 2 KPE will be in the IS rig
> 
> BTW maybe you should start a 3Dmark 11 Extreme Top 30 as there is non right now
> and your good at this things


I talked to csalt about 3DMK11-E. Probably wouldn't get much action. (although I agree, it is a much more difficult bench than even FS-E. Pulls the highest wattage I have ever seen!







)
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.5/2+gpu


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I talked to csalt about 3DMK11-E. Probably wouldn't get much action. (although I agree, it is a much more difficult bench than even FS-E. Pulls the highest wattage I have ever seen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.5/2+gpu


nice score I didn't have time to do SLI before I need to take one classy out

but this is for single cared http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.5/1+gpu

I think if we make a top 30 more people will start doing the benchmark

and ya I think it is one of the difficult benchmarks out right now


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> nice score I didn't have time to do SLI before I need to take one classy out
> 
> but this is for single cared http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.5/1+gpu
> 
> I think if we make a top 30 more people will start doing the benchmark
> 
> and ya I think it is one of the difficult benchmarks out right now


Yeah man, I saw that top10!









what vcore you pushing for 5.1 on that 3930?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Can't wait to finish my build and run those in SLI.
> Watercooling stuff arrived, new mobo and processor should come this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The waiting time for power supply and case will kill me.


Using 2 PSUs? Right?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Using 2 PSUs? Right?


Nop, making an entire new rig with the KPE inside, see my sig (the project rig).
1300w should be good, well I hope.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah man, I saw that top10!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what vcore you pushing for 5.1 on that 3930?


my 3930k does

4.8 @ 1.4v

5 @ 1.45v

5.1 @ 1.5v -1.49v

5.2 @ 1.56v - 1.58v ( every time it is deferent lol )


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Nop, making an entire new rig with the KPE inside, see my sig (the project rig).
> 1300w should be good, well I hope.


I hope so when I was really pushing the cards in SLI on the EVGA 1300w I would get reboots

so I add a AX860


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> I hope so when I was really pushing the cards in SLI on the EVGA 1300w I would get reboots
> 
> so I add a AX680


Good to know, well I still have my Platimax 850w spare that I can add while benching. 1300w should do for daily use.








It will depend on the new 4930k OC capability too, my 3930k is meh... 4.6Ghz @1.41v


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Good to know, well I still have my Platimax 850w spare that I can add while benching. 1300w should do for daily use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will depend on the new 4930k OC capability too, my 3930k is meh... 4.6Ghz @1.41v


ya for daily use I even ran them of just the AX860


----------



## kx11

kx11 -- 3960x @ 4.7GHz -- GTX 780 SC ACX SLI -- score 9136

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2377350


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Good to know, well I still have my Platimax 850w spare that I can add while benching. 1300w should do for daily use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will depend on the new 4930k OC capability too, my 3930k is meh... 4.6Ghz @1.41v


...if you have the option for extra PSUs, that might be great idea...4930K should be better re 'fuel consumption' than a 3930K, but then if you really get a good one which clocks high...

For a 3930k at least, at 5 to 5.1GHz, you're looking at 'roughly' 400w (!), depending on your particular chip...and for a KPE at full song w/custom BIOS, 400-500w each from what I have read...so without counting peripherals, nor accounting for 'spikes' , 1300w is properly ok for 'daily', but for SLI-benching, it might be tight...you'll know when you see the odd BSOD '117' or even 116.

Now, Ivy-Es are a bit better on 'fuel consumption', but by the time they're cranked up to past 4.8, they too get into some serious wattage territory...I was telling FtW that the '19868 FS-Ex' quad-sli Classiy 780 Ti run above from a few days ago could potentially have been a 20k one...it's running on two PSUs w/the lead one drawing from the kitchen outlet via an industrial extension cord...works fine but during the tail end of the run, my fridge kicked in > right at that moment a huge 'stutter' at FS-Ex....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Nop, making an entire new rig with the KPE inside, see my sig (the project rig).
> 1300w should be good, well I hope.


A G2 will manage it IF you don't push too much OC on the cards and cpu. Sounds like a cool build - enjoy!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 -- 3960x @ 4.7GHz -- GTX 780 SC ACX SLI -- score 9136
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2377350
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Joa certainly pushes his builds!!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Joa certainly pushes his builds!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...^^ that was during early construction, with artistic input from 'Salvador Dali', I'm now making Frankenputer look more 'pretty'







(...more or less, in relative terms)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...^^ that was during early construction, with artistic input from 'Salvador Dali', I'm now making Frankenputer look more 'pretty'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...more or less, in relative terms)


I love the first pic!!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> my 3930k does
> 
> 4.8 @ 1.4v
> 
> 5 @ 1.45v
> 
> 5.1 @ 1.5v -1.49v
> 
> 5.2 @ 1.56v - 1.58v ( every time it is deferent lol )


Sounds familiar









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Joa certainly pushes his builds!!


Well im really PUMPED after seeing that pic


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Sounds familiar


lol


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...if you have the option for extra PSUs, that might be great idea...4930K should be better re 'fuel consumption' than a 3930K, but then if you really get a good one which clocks high...
> 
> For a 3930k at least, at 5 to 5.1GHz, you're looking at 'roughly' 400w (!), depending on your particular chip...and for a KPE at full song w/custom BIOS, 400-500w each from what I have read...so without counting peripherals, nor accounting for 'spikes' , 1300w is properly ok for 'daily', but for SLI-benching, it might be tight...you'll know when you see the odd BSOD '117' or even 116.
> 
> Now, Ivy-Es are a bit better on 'fuel consumption', but by the time they're cranked up to past 4.8, they too get into some serious wattage territory...I was telling FtW that the '19868 FS-Ex' quad-sli Classiy 780 Ti run above from a few days ago could potentially have been a 20k one...it's running on two PSUs w/the lead one drawing from the kitchen outlet via an industrial extension cord...works fine but during the tail end of the run, my fridge kicked in > right at that moment a huge 'stutter' at FS-Ex....


Yeah, I hope I get a good 4930k, 5Ghz at 1.45v would be good, I just hope not worse than my 3930k 4.6Ghz @1.41v lol ([email protected] benchable, [email protected] cpu-z validation only).
I'll see if the power supply is enough before bsod, I've one of those lil watt meter on the wall (for the case only). I've already pulled more than 1Kw with my 680L in SLI, so I couldn't chose less for the KingPin SLI. And since I wanted a single rail psu, there was either the Corsair AX1200i or the EVGA 1300 G2. But for 100€ less and 100w more, I'll take the EVGA when back in stock in EU shop. The better warranty please me too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A G2 will manage it IF you don't push too much OC on the cards and cpu. Sounds like a cool build - enjoy!


Thanks. Oh I will push that all as much as the cooling will allow me.









When I saw what a single KPE was eating (watt) on air with the little OC I did - my score here, didn't even tried 3D11 - I just couldn't put them on the loop, seriously 240+280 rad is already short for my actual setup, couldn't be enough for the KPE. I wanted to go for a R4BE, but they are out of stock since their release here, and 100€ more, what for lol. I was also suggested to get a caselabs, the SMA8 was pleasing me, but then I saw the price (excluding all the needed part in option) and the weight... I was like shipping+custom will kill me, the Phanteks look good and will do just fine.
I put back my 680L in the rig and will now take a bunch of macro picture of everything, in case I make a build log (already took almost a hundred of pic of the KingPin alone ahah).


----------



## Mydog

Mydog -- 3960x @ 5.1 GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI -- score 11553

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1541614


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog -- 3960x @ 5.1 GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI -- score 11553


nice, like always















my 290's is not that good






















maybe i need to change bios and crank up voltage, but i don't think it will help








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1559910


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> nice, like always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 290's is not that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe i need to change bios and crank up voltage, but i don't think it will help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1559910


Thanks pal









Not that far behind so you'll need a bit more GPU speed catch up


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog -- 3960x @ 5.1 GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI -- score 11553
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1541614


----------



## Mydog

Not to shabby








Upped the CPU by 100 MHz and a bit on the GPU's to claim the top spot in dual GPU









Mydog -- 3960x @ 5.1 GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1461 MHz/ 1999 MHz -- score 11919

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1662273


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Not to shabby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upped the CPU by 100 MHz and a bit on the GPU's to claim the top spot in dual GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog -- 3960x @ 5.1 GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1461 MHz/ 1999 MHz -- score 11919
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1662273


...very nice


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...very nice


Thanks









And to put things in perspective the rig was pulling 1720W from the socket in GPU-test 1








I'm running two 1200W PSU's and I'm on a 16A 230V circuit.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Not to shabby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upped the CPU by 100 MHz and a bit on the GPU's to claim the top spot in dual GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog -- 3960x @ 5.1 GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classified SLI 1461 MHz/ 1999 MHz -- score 11919
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1662273


Accepted Updated


*!! New Gold Medalist !!*


----------



## Mydog

Mydog -- 3960x @ 5.1 GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classified 1474 MHz/ 1999 MHz -- score 6981



Funny thing, I upped the CPU clock from 5.1 GHz to 5.2 GHz with the same GPU clocks and got 4 points less than the run above


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog -- 3960x @ 5.1 GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classified 1474 MHz/ 1999 MHz -- score 6981
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing, I upped the CPU clock from 5.1 GHz to 5.2 GHz with the same GPU clocks and got 4 points less than the run above


Need to compare Physics + graphics scores...could be the dark swamp of error correction


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Need to compare Physics + graphics scores...could be the dark swamp of error correction


I know but it's easier just to up the GPU clocks ATM









Mydog -- 3960x @ 5.1 GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classified 1513 MHz/ 2007 MHz -- score 7103

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1668012


----------



## Joa3d43

@Mydog








...new single-card record ?!


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I know but it's easier just to up the GPU clocks ATM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog -- 3960x @ 5.1 GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classified 1513 MHz/ 2007 MHz -- score 7103
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1668012


nice score mate









golden classy you have there 1515mhz on water


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I know but it's easier just to up the GPU clocks ATM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog -- 3960x @ 5.1 GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classified 1513 MHz/ 2007 MHz -- score 7103
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1668012


----------



## Mydog

@GhostDog99
@Joa3d43
@criminal

Thanks guys









Going to do some more testing tonight, maybe my second GPU is even better?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> @GhostDog99
> @Joa3d43
> @criminal
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to do some more testing tonight, maybe my second GPU is even better?


lol sell me that golden Classy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> I know but it's easier just to up the GPU clocks ATM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog -- 3960x @ 5.1 GHz -- GTX 780 TI Classified 1513 MHz/ 2007 MHz -- score 7103
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1668012


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> lol sell me that golden Classy


Sure I'll sell it for $1500

Now remember I'm running 16-18C water in the GPU loop


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Sure I'll sell it for $1500
> 
> Now remember I'm running 16-18C water in the GPU loop


lol im not that crazy









my KPE is pretty close to your Classy and im running 25c water
I wonder what this card could do in 10c water


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> lol im not that crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my KPE is pretty close to your Classy and im running 25c water
> I wonder what this card could do in 10c water


To bad









What voltages are you using?


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> To bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What voltages are you using?


1.35v - 1.4v with the classy tool don't have a DMM right now
So can't say real what the volts are


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Having changed the motherboard from my Sabertooth to the RIVE BE. Changed the ram from Corsair 1600 CL9 to G.Skill 2400 CL10 and the 4930k is now 4.8 instead of 4.6

I was expecting a little more of an increase in points.

Edit. Can i add that i keep hitting the power limit of 160 even with 1200w of power.

Dreamxtreme -- 4930K @ 4.8 GHz -- GTX Titan SLI -- score 10477

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1674543


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Having changed the motherboard from my Sabertooth to the RIVE BE. Changed the ram from Corsair 1600 CL9 to G.Skill 2400 CL10 and the 4930k is now 4.8 instead of 4.6
> I was expecting a little more of an increase in points.
> Edit. Can i add that i keep hitting the power limit of 160 even with 1200w of power.
> Dreamxtreme -- 4930K @ 4.8 GHz -- GTX Titan SLI -- score 10477


Need a URL to your result... (here: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1674543)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> 1.35v - 1.4v with the classy tool don't have a DMM right now
> So can't say real what the volts are


if you have both switches on (for the KPE) you're well over 1.5V @ 1.4 set with the tool.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Need a URL to your result... (here: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1674543)


Lol the last good run before a AX1200i went bang in a flash . Fixed the post


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2436 CF R9 290 on water [email protected] *10759*











http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1674523

Things can only get better....


----------



## Jpmboy

FSE in window mode on a 4K display


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2436 CF R9 290 on water [email protected] *10759*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1674523
> Things can only get better....


----------



## Joa3d43

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4833 /strp167 --2x 780 Ti Classies -- 1402 / 2014 -- score 11819









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2405429

...this was with an Ev-bot-indicated 1.3v...just a teeny little headroom left now per http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/10340#post_21741635


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4833 /strp167 --2x 780 Ti Classies -- 1402 / 2014 -- score 11819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2405429
> 
> ...this was with an Ev-bot-indicated 1.3v...just a teeny little headroom left now per http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/10340#post_21741635


Nice run









Very close to my best score. Are your 780 Ti Classy on water cooling?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nice run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very close to my best score. Are your 780 Ti Classy on water cooling?


Thanks







- ...yes, on UNI-blocks ...would love to do more dual, tri- and quad runs but in Win 7, fighting w/Intel MEI and RIVE BE vs RIVE data







just inches 'of frustration' from just blowing away that Win 7 install and do a fresh one


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4833 /strp167 --2x 780 Ti Classies -- 1402 / 2014 -- score 11819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2405429
> ...this was with an Ev-bot-indicated 1.3v...just a teeny little headroom left now per http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/10340#post_21741635




*!! Silver Medal !!*


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.27GHz - gtx 780 ti kingpin - 1515MHz / 4001 MHz - score = 6936
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2414734


----------



## Joa3d43

*Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 4875 -- 3x 780 Ti Classies @ 1409 / 2007 -- SCORE *16517*

...actually ran the three a bit faster on GPU than the 2x sub above







EVBot @ 1.356v

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2414682


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.27GHz - gtx 780 ti kingpin - 1515MHz / 4001 MHz - score = 6936
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2414734




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 4875 -- 3x 780 Ti Classies @ 1409 / 2007 -- SCORE *16517*
> ...actually ran the three a bit faster on GPU than the 2x sub above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVBot @ 1.356v
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2414682


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX780Ti KPE --- 6919

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1686343
(switched back to Ti C's... can't decide whether to get a second KPE or a third TiC...?)


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX780Ti KPE --- 6919
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1686343
> (switched back to Ti C's... can't decide whether to get a second KPE or a third TiC...?)


You have a 4k monitor so I would go with 3 way classy


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX780Ti KPE --- 6919
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1686343
> (switched back to Ti C's... can't decide whether to get a second KPE or a third TiC...?)


...nice run *!* ...also, KPE should work w/ your Classies in tri-SLI ...for performance, comes down to how far the cores and separately how far VRAM are apart (might need to mod BIOS for same clocks / boost states)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> You have a 4k monitor so I would go with 3 way classy


Yeah - that's what I'm thinking. will test these TiCs separately to see if one will be dragging anchor. Seeems like one is atm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...nice run *!* ...also, KPE should work w/ your Classies in tri-SLI ...for performance, comes down to how far the cores and separately how far VRAM are apart (might need to mod BIOS for same clocks / boost states)


I tried 2 TiCs + one KPE for a few days. IUn-synch the OC on each... AND I did mod a bios to down clock/boost the KPE to match the TiCs. Still, and anything above like +91 got severe stutter. With the n=mod bios, stock boost was fine. Applying an OC beyond 91-104 was a real btch.
So EVGA is correct, you can 3-way with 2 classsies and one KPE, but no significant OC.


----------



## skyn3t

I know that I need a screenshot. This is was my bench last night.

6728








I will post a screenshot tonight. Also I'm kicking to 7000 if I can with my 4770k one of my core won't like much anything above 4.5 but all others go a bit further.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1691948


----------



## mxthunder

beat my best score by a little bit, but i know i can do better

mxthunder ---- [email protected] --- 780Ti--- 6284

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2427791


----------



## vlps5122

anyone have any idea why i cant see the first page benchmark scores on almost any of the benchmarking threads?


----------



## mxthunder

are you signed in to gmail?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> are you signed in to gmail?


wow that fixed it, so wierd...thanks man


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> beat my best score by a little bit, but i know i can do better
> mxthunder ---- [email protected] --- 780Ti--- 6284
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2427791


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX780Ti KPE --- 6919
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1686343
> (switched back to Ti C's... can't decide whether to get a second KPE or a third TiC...?)


----------



## Mydog

You 780 Ti KPE guys a putting up some nice numbers but I'm still waiting on those killer scores, are you not pushing the GPU's hard enough??
















So far I've been up to 1.5250 vcore(measured) on my 780 Ti Classies, set voltage was 1.4250V with 400 PWM freq.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> You 780 Ti KPE guys a putting up some nice numbers but I'm still waiting on those killer scores, are you not pushing the GPU's hard enough??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I've been up to 1.5250 vcore(measured) on my 780 Ti Classies, set voltage was 1.4250V with 400 PWM freq.


i think my KPE could pass your score if it was colder here


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> i think my KPE could pass your score if it was colder here


Where are you? New York?
We're getting real cold weather here this weekend so I hope to up my scores a bit


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> You 780 Ti KPE guys a putting up some nice numbers but I'm still waiting on those killer scores, are you not pushing the GPU's hard enough??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I've been up to 1.5250 vcore(measured) on my 780 Ti Classies, set voltage was 1.4250V with 400 PWM freq.


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Where are you? New York?
> We're getting real cold weather here this weekend so I hope to up my scores a bit


ya im in NY right know but my KPE is in Israel and it is hot there all the time the colds it gets is 18c and that is when i use the air conditioner lol


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> ya im in NY right know but my KPE is in Israel and it is hot there all the time the colds it gets is 18c and that is when i use the air conditioner lol


Well you should come here to Oslo with your KPE's next week, expected temps of -10 to -15 C








I just put my rig under a open window while benching, water temps in my loops are adjusted by how big opening I have on the window


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Well you should come here to Oslo with your KPE's next week, expected temps of -10 to -15 C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just put my rig under a open window while benching, water temps in my loops are adjusted by how big opening I have on the window


i just orderd a nother KPE so if it is as good as my other one i will bench it here in NY where it is a round 5c - 6c and hope for the best

and on Sunday im going to do some LN2 so i hope i get some really good scores


----------



## Joa3d43

...no LN2 here, just some good old Canadian water-cooling in my gamer







...run below at 18 C ambient

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4833 -- 2x 780 Ti Classies 1435 / 2014 / 1.36v EVB -- SCORE: 12011

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2436253


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...no LN2 here, just some good old Canadian water-cooling in my gamer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...run below at 18 C ambient
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4833 -- 2x 780 Ti Classies 1435 / 2014 / 1.36v EVB -- SCORE: 12011
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2436253
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great score







And top spot in SLI/CFX









Looks like I need to try WIN 8.1

What mem speed where you using?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Looks like I need to try WIN 8.1


No, win 8.1 drops scores slightly compared to win 7 and win 8.

Don't know why it does but I've tested it multiple times thinking I was doing something wrong but it wasn't me.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Great score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And top spot in SLI/CFX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I need to try WIN 8.1
> 
> What mem speed where you using?


...Thanks Mydog - appreciated !







...and I'm actually not doing any runs just to post / get top spot here, but these are runs I did for HWBot (same for 3d11) ...next, I take the new speed settings for the 2x and 3x above and apply them to 4x cards - which actually takes a lot of planning re GF's hair drying, the fridge in the kitchen starting up etc...all about enough power for the two PSUs.

...mem settings are in the screenie above - DDR3 2666, but with much tighter-than-stock timings....this same kit can actually do DDR3 3000 in MaxVE, but I haven't had enough time yet to properly explore the Ivy-E / RIVE BE for those speeds, doing 3d GPU stuff first.

...Win 7 is usually faster than Win 8 in most benches, though with Firestrike, Win 8 is very competitive (for FS / FSE subs at the Bot, you need at least SystemInfo 4.20, re that Win 8 RTC bug). Win 8.1 is a bit slower than Win 8 in FSE, but not by much...besides rolling back from Win 8.1 ro Win 8 is actually not that easy, otherwise I would







. That said, in 'daily stuff', Win 8.1 is much better and (relatively) more user friendly...though I still miss my Win XP 64


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...Win 7 is usually faster than Win 8 in most benches, though with Firestrike, Win 8 is very competitive (for FS / FSE subs at the Bot, you need at least SystemInfo 4.20, re that Win 8 RTC bug). Win 8.1 is a bit slower than Win 8 in FSE, but not by much...besides rolling back from Win 8.1 ro Win 8 is actually not that easy, otherwise I would
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That said, in 'daily stuff', Win 8.1 is much better and (relatively) more user friendly...though I still miss my Win XP 64


I was losing 300 gpu points in FSE between Windows 8 and 8.1

To me, it was enough to wonder why I was getting the lower score when my clocks were the same as others who were posting.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...no LN2 here, just some good old Canadian water-cooling in my gamer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...run below at 18 C ambient
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 4833 -- 2x 780 Ti Classies 1435 / 2014 / 1.36v EVB -- SCORE: 12011
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2436253


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.25GHz - GTX 780 ti - 1515MHz / 4010 MHz - score =7118
February 15, 2014
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2459778


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.25GHz - GTX 780 ti - 1515MHz / 4010 MHz - score =7118
> February 15, 2014
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2459778


Very nice. Looks like you got first again.


----------



## alancsalt

Sweeping through the benchmark threads marc0053.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Sweeping through the benchmark threads marc0053.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Very nice. Looks like you got first again.


Thanks guys









Gotta take advantage of those nice and cold winter nights...hehe


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.25GHz - GTX 780 ti - 1515MHz / 4010 MHz - score =7118
> February 15, 2014
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2459778




*! New Gold Medalist !*


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.25GHz - GTX 780 ti - 1515MHz / 4010 MHz - score =7118
> February 15, 2014
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2459778


...







congrats again per what I already wrote over at Valley, well done. This is going to be an interesting competition w/ Norway...Mydog was also talking about colder weather arriving in his neck of the woods.. I think I'm gonna get some popcorn


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats again per what I already wrote over at Valley, well done. This is going to be an interesting competition w/ Norway...Mydog was also talking about colder weather arriving in his neck of the woods.. I think I'm gonna get some popcorn


Cold weather has been delayed until Wednesday here so I'm debating if I should move to RIVBE and 4960X or stay on RIVE and 3960X here









@marc0053 Great score and nice KPE


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Cold weather has been delayed until Wednesday here so I'm debating if I should move to RIVBE and 4960X or stay on RIVE and 3960X here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @marc0053 Great score and nice KPE


...tough call, as you know I run both SB-E / RIVE and 4960X / RIVE-BE...in the end, in spite of different clocks for each it seems to come out to be a wash (a bit of variance per benchmark, but not much)...I wish it would be more decisive between the two...got to wait for 8c / 16t X99 Haswell-Es I guess for some new territory, depending on its clocks...not that I'm dissatisfied w/ the current setups


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Cold weather has been delayed until Wednesday here so I'm debating if I should move to RIVBE and 4960X or stay on RIVE and 3960X here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @marc0053 Great score and nice KPE


Thanks Mydog








I was also debating on moving from a 3970x/RIVE to 4960x/RIVBE and decided to stay with my current config as I'm not convince many 4960x reaches the 3970x potential at very high clocks.
most 4960x I've seen max at around 4.6 to 4.9GHz while many 3960x and 3970x goes past 5.1 GHz


----------



## skyn3t

This is my bench monitor so 1440x900.

6728 with EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti K|NGP|N Classified(1x) and Intel Core i7-4770K


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This is my bench monitor so 1440x900.
> 6728 with EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti K|NGP|N Classified(1x) and Intel Core i7-4770K




Please use the entry format shown in the op (just need a data line)
But, for Skyn3t... we;re good!


----------



## marc0053

Updated my score - CPU-z acting funny at these high level voltages?
marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.315GHz - GTX 780 ti Kingpin - 1529MHz - 4016MHz - score - 7164
February 16, 2014
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1725384


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Updated my score - CPU-z acting funny at these high level voltages?
> marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.315GHz - GTX 780 ti Kingpin - 1529MHz - 4016MHz - score - 7164
> February 16, 2014
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1725384
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mxthunder

mxthunder ---- [email protected] --- 780Ti--- 6401

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2573444


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Updated my score - CPU-z acting funny at these high level voltages?
> marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.315GHz - GTX 780 ti Kingpin - 1529MHz - 4016MHz - score - 7164
> February 16, 2014
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1725384
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


DAMN!!
How can I compete with those CPU and MEMORY speeds









Great score Marc


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> mxthunder ---- [email protected] --- 780Ti--- 6363
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2481025
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> DAMN!!
> *How can I compete with those CPU and MEMORY speeds*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> Great score Marc


...more volts, more snow may be









@Marc >


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...more volts, more snow may be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Marc >


Weather isn't cooperating ATM, only 0 C /32 F here


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Weather isn't cooperating ATM, only 0 C /32 F here


...weather is cooperating here, literally looking at mountains w/ 20 cm new snow, BUT doesn't do me any good: http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/1810#post_21807493


----------



## taem

Well I'm at #21 for my cpu + gpu on 3dmark's site forwhatever tthat's worth. Only a 290 tho and my 4670k @ 4.6 kills my score.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...more volts, more snow may be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Marc >


More volts on GPU seem to do the trick









@marc0053
Well I got you by a whole 7 points









Mydog - i7 3960x @ 5.105GHz - GTX 780 Ti Classified - 1526MHz - 4014MHz - score - 7171

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1738593



I'm using the new 334.89 WHQL Driver that came today, not FM approved yet.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> More volts on GPU seem to do the trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @marc0053
> Well I got you by a whole 7 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog - i7 3960x @ 5.105GHz - GTX 780 Ti Classified - 1526MHz - 4014MHz - score - 7171
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1738593
> 
> I'm using the new 334.89 WHQL Driver that came today, not FM approved yet.




*! New Gold Medalist !*


----------



## Mydog

Why not do an SLI run while the temps here are ok (-1 C)









Mydog - i7 3960x @ 5.105GHz - GTX 780 Ti Classified - 1474 MHz - 3998 MHz - score - 12036

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1744691



@Joa3d43 Your turn


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Why not do an SLI run while the temps here are ok (-1 C)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog - i7 3960x @ 5.105GHz - GTX 780 Ti Classified - 1474 MHz - 3998 MHz - score - 12036
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1744691
> 
> 
> 
> @Joa3d43 Your turn


...it'll be a few days, ambient in my place now is 21c ...plus *yours* is a *great score :*







I may not beat w/ my self-imposed GPU voltage limits - but I'll *sure give it good a try*


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...it'll be a few days, ambient in my place now is 21c ...plus *yours* is a *great score :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may not beat w/ my self-imposed GPU voltage limits - but I'll *sure give it good a try*


Thanks









What voltage limits have you imposed on yourself?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What voltage limits have you imposed on yourself?


...1.36v 'nominal' range in EVBot


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...1.36v 'nominal' range in EVBot


with stock PWM freq?
That'll give you close to or over 1.4V+ under load I would believe.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> with stock PWM freq?
> That'll give you close to or over 1.4V+ under load I would believe.


...slightly higher frequency, so I believe 1.43 to 1.46 v 'real' ...enough to run Valley at 1515 MHz or FirestrikeEX beyond 1435 (haven't tried higher yet) ...not sure what the net gain is with extra EVB nominal voltage as internal heat goes up exponentially ...even w/ 'observed temps' never exceeding 35 C w/ 21 C ambient


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Why not do an SLI run while the temps here are ok (-1 C)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog - i7 3960x @ 5.105GHz - GTX 780 Ti Classified - 1474 MHz - 3998 MHz - score - 12036
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1744691
> 
> @Joa3d43 Your turn




! Nice Battle !


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 WB CF R9 [email protected]@1475 Tess Off *10861*



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1790394

My gpu's want more juice Im certain that's what holding me back


----------



## King4x4

King4x4--- [email protected] -- 4x290x @ 1180 / 1500 --- 17224

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1799345


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> King4x4--- [email protected] -- 4x290x @ 1180 / 1500 --- 17224
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1799345


V nice quad score


----------



## King4x4

Thanks. Shame that my normal firestrike is medicore... DAT CPU BOTTLENECK!


----------



## mxthunder

mxthunder ---- [email protected] --- 780Ti--- 6401

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2573444


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 WB CF R9 [email protected]@1475 Tess Off *10861*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1790394
> My gpu's want more juice Im certain that's what holding me back



Updated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> King4x4--- [email protected] -- 4x290x @ 1180 / 1500 --- 17224
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1799345



Updated








No Screenshot???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> mxthunder ---- [email protected] --- 780Ti--- 6401
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2573444
> 
> 
> Updated


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Got bored today so i decided to see if i could improve my Firestrike scores, was stoked to crack 10k physics though











http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805770


----------



## marc0053

marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.32GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin - 1515 / 4016 - score 7217 - Feb 28, 2014
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2559485


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.32GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin - 1515 / 4016 - score 7217 - Feb 28, 2014
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2559485


WOW









Great score, time to break out the LN2 gear and get the Dewar's filled.









One 4960X in route and prepping the RIVBE for LN2, might need to slam these babies on the GPU's


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> Got bored today so i decided to see if i could improve my Firestrike scores, was stoked to crack 10k physics though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805770



no data line

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc0053 - i7 3970x @ 5.32GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin - 1515 / 4016 - score 7217 - Feb 28, 2014
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2559485



!! New First Place !!
Bummer - that won't get on the HOF
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great score, time to break out the LN2 gear and get the Dewar's filled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One 4960X in route and prepping the RIVBE for LN2, might need to slam these babies on the GPU's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like you'll have to go to LN2 to top that score


----------



## Mikecdm

Managed to get a run in yesterday. Needs some more work.

Mikecdm- i7 4930K @ 5.5GHz - GTX 780 TI - 1645/2000 - score 7435
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1825193


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Managed to get a run in yesterday. Needs some more work.
> Mikecdm- i7 4930K @ 5.5GHz - GTX 780 TI - 1645/2000 - score 7435
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1825193
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*! New First Place !*


----------



## GhostDog99

GhostDog99 -- 4930K @ 5.6GHz -- GTX 780 TI KPE 1802 / 7150 -- Score 7930

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1835165


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> GhostDog99 -- 4930K @ 5.6GHz -- GTX 780 TI KPE 1802 / 7150 -- Score 7930
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1835165
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice,


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Very nice,


thanks mate traying to get a better score right now


----------



## Mikecdm

what about windows 8?


----------



## Jpmboy

Win 8? WTH... what about Liq He?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> GhostDog99 -- 4930K @ 5.6GHz -- GTX 780 TI KPE 1802 / 7150 -- Score 7930
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1835165











*! New First Place !*

Nice job bud. Probably should remove your lower score with that card using the 3930K...


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> GhostDog99 -- 4930K @ 5.6GHz -- GTX 780 TI KPE 1802 / 7150 -- Score 7930
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1835165


kpe X0C bios reports wrong core clock. seems happen to everyone.

in PX shows *1802 Mhz* and firestrike site the core clock *1706 MHz*. dunno if any of you has benched with my bios but it does report the right core clock on both software and FS site.

By the way . nice clock's


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Win 8? WTH... what about Liq He?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *! Ne
> 
> Nice job bud. Probably should remove your lower score with that card using the 3930K...*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> kpe X0C bios reports wrong core clock. seems happen to everyone.
> 
> in PX shows *1802 Mhz* and firestrike site the core clock *1706 MHz*. dunno if any of you has benched with my bios but it does report the right core clock on both software and FS site.
> 
> By the way . nice clock's


thanks mate


----------



## GhostDog99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Win 8? WTH... what about Liq He?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *! New First Place !*
> 
> Nice job bud. Probably should remove your lower score with that card using the 3930K...


thanks it was my first time doing LN2 it was so fun I going to do this a lot more


----------



## Joa3d43

update please









Joa3d43 -- 4930K @ 4833 / DDR3 2666 -- 2x 780 Ti Classies 1389 / 2014 -- score = 12124

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2662189


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4930K @ 4833 / DDR3 2666 -- 2x 780 Ti Classies 1389 / 2014 -- score = 12124
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2662189











! New First Place 2-Card !


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## King4x4

Just hit 19k!

King4x4 -- 4930K @ 4,689 MHz / DDR3 2666 [email protected]/1,500 MHz - 19034

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1831296

Sorry for not providing a desktop picture... System crashed soon after posting









P.S. My CPU is medicore... Only gives 4.7ghz


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Tx...I figure it's MyDog's and Marc0053's turn now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Just hit 19k!
> 
> King4x4 -- 4930K @ 4,689 MHz / DDR3 2666 [email protected]/1,500 MHz - 19034
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1831296
> 
> Sorry for not providing a desktop picture... System crashed soon after posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. My CPU is medicore... Only gives 4.7ghz


...19K is not easy, no matter what CPU...just keeping the power delivery together for four hungry GPU cards is a challenge > congrats !


----------



## phynce

Phynce 4930k @ 4.8ghz 2x 780tiC @1300Mhz ram at 1866 cas 8 --- 10720



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2666691

best score so far can't wait to get under water


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

POST DELETED due to my stupidity.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Well my Titans keep passing this bench every time I go up a notch on the GPU's! Not sure what to make of it but I just managed a 1280MHz pass in SLI which I've never done before. I'm on he latest 335.xx drivers so maybe that's helping. Anyway, I'll take this score for now:
> 
> *Majin SSJ Eric -- 4930K @ 4.7GHz -- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan @ 1280MHz / 7484MHz -- Score 20429*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2667530?


Thats Firestrike, thought the score looked a little high for 2 Cards









Nice score nonetheless


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

This is the Extreme thread, I'm sorry you guys!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Extreme thread, I'm sorry you guys!


...hey, don't be...reminded me of that old Frank Zappa song w/ lyrics that included "...I do not think I'm too extreme" ...we used to quote that a lot back in university --- drove one of our profs positively nutty


----------



## GhostDog99

*GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.1GHz -- GTX 780 TI KPE SLI 1463 / 1875 -- Score 11824*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1865609


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phynce*
> 
> Phynce 4930k @ 4.8ghz 2x 780tiC @1300Mhz ram at 1866 cas 8 --- 10720
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2666691
> best score so far can't wait to get under water











! Great Score on Air !


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 780Ti KPE --- 7019
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1865717


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Just hit 19k!
> King4x4 -- 4930K @ 4,689 MHz / DDR3 2666 [email protected]/1,500 MHz - 19034
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1831296
> *Sorry for not providing a desktop picture*... System crashed soon after posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. My CPU is medicore... Only gives 4.7ghz



One time exception. *Need a screenshot*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GhostDog99*
> 
> *GhostDog99 -- 3930k @ 5.1GHz -- GTX 780 TI KPE SLI 1463 / 1875 -- Score 11824*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1865609











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 780Ti KPE --- 7019
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1865717


----------



## VETDRMS

Six year old Yorkfield flexing it's 45nm muscles:

'New Entry'

VETDRMS - QX9650 @ 4,438 - GTX 780 Ti KPE @ 1515.5 / 7938 - 6609
- Date (03/21/2014)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2719877



I did manage to trip the OCP on my new Corsair AX760i with a single card in 3DMark11!

For anyone who remembers using these, let alone a Rampage Extreme with a quad, it can be a dance. The above score was at 444fsb, 200 strap, 1776 DDR3 @ 7-6-6-18 1T with a trd of 5 and clock twister set to STRONG! There is nothing left to squeeze on this poor old box. Time to stop torturing it.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Great score there!









cpu is still doing just fine!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VETDRMS*
> 
> Six year old Yorkfield flexing it's 45nm muscles:
> 'New Entry'
> VETDRMS - QX9650 @ 4,438 - GTX 780 Ti KPE @ 1515.5 / 7938 - 6609
> - Date (03/21/2014)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2719877
> 
> I did manage to trip the OCP on my new Corsair AX760i with a single card in 3DMark11!
> For anyone who remembers using these, let alone a Rampage Extreme with a quad, it can be a dance. The above score was at 444fsb, 200 strap, 1776 DDR3 @ 7-6-6-18 1T with a trd of 5 and clock twister set to STRONG! There is nothing left to squeeze on this poor old box. Time to stop torturing it.











I still run a QX9650.. although it's been relegated to service work now. Great chip! Still strong! And a VERY good KPE you got there


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

That's awesome to see that old chip still kicking serious butt with today's latest and greatest video card! I kind of want to do an old school build on socket 775 just for the lulz if I can find the components cheap enough...


----------



## Silent Scone

Best I can do without more volts









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2758188?



[*] Silent_Scone ---- [email protected] --- EVGA 780Ti Reference 1350Mhz/1950Mhz--- 6261


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Best I can do without more volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2758188?
> 
> [*] Silent_Scone ---- [email protected] --- EVGA 780Ti Reference 1350Mhz/1950Mhz--- 6261


----------



## yknot

I've got an SLI score, if it's OK?

yknot..........4930 @ 5.04GHz..........EVGA 780Ti Classified SLI...........1405/2100.........Score 12397

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2788388


----------



## Silent Scone

4930 @ 5.04 on warm water? Nough love


----------



## yknot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 4930 @ 5.04 on warm water? Nough love


Naaahhhh............. warm "Phase Change".........









Trying for 5.3.....


----------



## SDhydro

SDhydro..........2600k @ 5.4GHz......... GTX780 ti KPE...........1659/1850.........Score 7379

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1966864


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> SDhydro..........2600k @ 5.4GHz......... GTX780 ti KPE...........1659/1850.........Score 7379
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1966864











LN2 - yes?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LN2 - yes?


Cpu on dry ice and gpu on ln2. Tried using dielectric grease instead of art eraser with the hopes of keeping the memory warmer and allowing gpu to run cooler. Didnt work out so well and had many problems. First runs were -60 to -70c or so but these runs were more around minus 50c. I was trying to get some scores for the 3d fanboy contest but was able to get a great valley run in at 102fps as well as this run. Wanted to get on the firestrike extreme list


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yknot*
> 
> I've got an SLI score, if it's OK?
> yknot..........4930 @ 5.04GHz..........EVGA 780Ti Classified SLI...........1405/2100.........Score 12397
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2788388


Almost missed this !


----------



## kirk007

kirk007 --- 4770k @ 4.8ghz --- 780Ti Classified HC @ 1461/2110 --- Score 6696 --- Date 04/10/14

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1995225


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirk007*
> 
> kirk007 --- 4770k @ 4.8ghz --- 780Ti Classified HC @ 1461/2110 --- Score 6696 --- Date 04/10/14
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1995225


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 TRI [email protected]@1300 Tess off *13651*









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2038353


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 TRI [email protected]@1300 Tess off *13651*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2038353


----------



## phallacy

Been testing my quad 290x setup after a complete rebuild and reinstall.

*Phallacy-4770k @ 4.4 GHZ Quad 290X @ 1150/1600, 1200/1500, 1200/1600, 1100/1350 (working on this one) No driver tweaks yet*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3001134


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> Been testing my quad 290x setup after a complete rebuild and reinstall.
> *Phallacy-4770k @ 4.4 GHZ Quad 290X @ 1150/1600, 1200/1500, 1200/1600, 1100/1350 (working on this one) No driver tweaks yet*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3001134



Nice!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

*Majin SSJ Eric -- Intel Core i7 4930K @ 4.5GHz -- 4 x 4GB Patriot Viper Xtreme @ 2133MHz CAS10 -- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan SC in SLI @ 1293MHz / 3742MHz -- Score X10858*



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2104201


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> *Majin SSJ Eric -- Intel Core i7 4930K @ 4.5GHz -- 4 x 4GB Patriot Viper Xtreme @ 2133MHz CAS10 -- 2 x EVGA GTX Titan SC in SLI @ 1293MHz / 3742MHz -- Score X10858*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2104201


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, JP, while I appreciate you moving me up to 14th, I believe Whyscotty is a couple positions too low on the list!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, JP, while I appreciate you moving me up to 14th, I believe Whyscotty is a couple positions too low on the list!










corrected.

"I get by with a little help from my friends"


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'd rather have stayed where I was but I'll just have to get back there with a higher score!


----------



## phallacy

So would this score count? Got about 300 points higher but I don't know why the time measurement error popped up. Seems to be one of the top ones with 4x 290x / 4770k combo









*Phallacy - 4770k @ 4.4 Ghz 4x 290x 1200/1600 1200/1600 1200/1500 1100/1350 Score: 15796
*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3019253


----------



## nickolp1974

[email protected]
780Ti

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1626049

http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/classFX1_zps49c5e142.png.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> So would this score count? Got about 300 points higher but I don't know why the time measurement error popped up. Seems to be one of the top ones with 4x 290x / 4770k combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Phallacy - 4770k @ 4.4 Ghz 4x 290x 1200/1600 1200/1600 1200/1500 1100/1350 Score: 15796
> *
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3019253










you're okay with that error.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> [email protected]
> 780Ti
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1626049
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/classFX1_zps49c5e142.png.html












*You guys should update Futuremark SysInfo (current is 4.26)*


----------



## t3h0th3r

t3h0th3r 3570K @ 4,6GHz 1x GTX 780 Ti KPE 6694

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2114560


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2452 290 WB CF [email protected] *13768* Tess off

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2125881


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2452 290 WB CF [email protected] *13768* Tess off
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2125881


I don't understand this score? You got 3k more points overall than mine (dual Titans), yet your GPU score was 500 points less than mine and your combined score is all jacked up. What gives?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> I don't understand this score? You got 3k more points overall than mine (dual Titans), yet your GPU score was 500 points less than mine and your combined score is all jacked up. What gives?


Its combined score is bugged so it doesn't count ..... Shame its a goodun


----------



## Joa3d43

update please

Joa3d43 -- 4960x @ 5090 -- 2x 780 Ti Classies @ 1448 / 2007 -- Score = 12465

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3045892


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> update please
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960x @ 5090 -- 2x 780 Ti Classies @ 1448 / 2007 -- Score = 12465
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3045892


Very Niiiiiice


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3h0th3r*
> 
> t3h0th3r 3570K @ 4,6GHz 1x GTX 780 Ti KPE 6694
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2114560











Super job with the clocks on that KPE !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2452 290 WB CF [email protected] *13768* Tess off
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2125881


well you know...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> update please
> Joa3d43 -- 4960x @ 5090 -- 2x 780 Ti Classies @ 1448 / 2007 -- Score = 12465
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3045892











*! NEW FIRST PLACE !*
*nice strap*. If you did 5.0GHz at 100bclk or 125 strap (aside from the ram diff) is the physics score significantly different?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> - snip -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *! NEW FIRST PLACE !*
> *nice strap*. If you did 5.0GHz at 100bclk or 125 strap (aside from the ram diff) is the physics score significantly different?[/CENTER]


tx Jpmboy







...physics score not significantly, but marginally better > the RAM I use(2666MHz) / XMP wants to do strap 125 or 166; doesn't like strap 100 much


----------



## t3h0th3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Super job with the clocks on that KPE !


thanks.
3dmark13 extreme is the only benchmark that actually scores highest at these clocks/voltages (DMM shows past 1,5V, temps never exceed 45C on water though).
also i guess i'm severly gimped by cpu/mobo, z77 stinger isn't exactly the uber OC platform (can't get ram stable past 1900, also cpu requires too much voltage past 4,6Ghz).


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please









Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 167 / 5GHz -- 4x 780 Ti CL @ 1389 / 2014 -- SCORE = 20450

4th card is a bit suspect re PCIe link speed, forced me to drop bus from 175 (above post) to 167, but enough to get past 20k









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3076224


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Killer score dude!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 167 / 5GHz -- 4x 780 Ti CL @ 1389 / 2014 -- SCORE = 20450
> 
> 4th card is a bit suspect re PCIe link speed, forced me to drop bus from 175 (above post) to 167, but enough to get past 20k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3076224


Score Slayer


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 *TRI* WB [email protected]@1468 *13771* Tess off

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2152140
Got the mem down to CL 9 and on lower cpu clocks too


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 167 / 5GHz -- 4x 780 Ti CL @ 1389 / 2014 -- SCORE = 20450
> 4th card is a bit suspect re PCIe link speed, forced me to drop bus from 175 (above post) to 167, but enough to get past 20k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3076224
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> *UPDATE*
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 *TRI* WB [email protected]@1468 *13771* Tess off
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2152140
> Got the mem down to CL 9 and on lower cpu clocks too











(entered on the tri gpu sheet with a "Roger Maris")
Wait - you Aussies have no idea what that is...


----------



## alancsalt

the guy who broke the home run record but never got the title?


----------



## hotrod717

hotrod717 - 4930k @ 4.8 -- 290X Lightning 1295/1625 -- P6753



Red is now in the house!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (entered on the tri gpu sheet with a "Roger Maris")
> Wait - you Aussies have no idea what that is...


Are you being smart ??








Please explain yourself


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please









Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5Ghz / 167 --4x 780 Ti Cl - 1389 / 2014 -- SCORE 20547

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3087894


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> the guy who broke the home run record but never got the title?












I stand corrected! (originally in WR books with * since there were more games played in a season)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Are you being smart ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain yourself


Too much of a PIA to keep you AMD guys on a separate sheet.









Or are you referring to the * ?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Too much of a PIA to keep you AMD guys on a separate sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you referring to the * ?


...note to self (and jpm + others ) ...don't make sports jokes with Aussies


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> hotrod717 - 4930k @ 4.8 -- 290X Lightning 1295/1625 -- P6753
> 
> Red is now in the house!


link please...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5Ghz / 167 --4x 780 Ti Cl - 1389 / 2014 -- SCORE 20547
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3087894




Note Rule change on pg 1


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> link please...


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2154741 - sorry and tess off, didn't realize rules where different from 3dMark Perf. Thread.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Too much of a PIA to keep you AMD guys on a separate sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you referring to the * ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...note to self (and jpm + others ) ...don't make *baseball or gridiron* jokes with Aussies.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if I fixed that for you or not, but something like that. Unless we play the particular sport too, we are unlikely to get the reference...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Are you being smart ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain yourself


_Please_ explain yourself
















I combined tess off with the "valid" benchmark tables and removed the "All Tweaks Allowed" spreadsheet.







Tess off has an ASTERISK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...note to self (and jpm + others ) ...don't make sports jokes with Aussies


so noted...







well, at least references to a sport non-gratis.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2154741 - sorry and tess off, didn't realize rules where different from 3dMark Perf. Thread.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'm not sure if I fixed that for you or not, but something like that. Unless we play the particular sport too, we are unlikely to get the reference...


It's all for grins!









... so rules for this are AMD can use tess off and not be relegated to a buried list... now you're (we're?) in the Top 30.

edit: btw - I put in a bug report regarding notifications... nothing. May just change my email address


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Are you being smart ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Please_ explain yourself
Click to expand...

HOMECINEMA-PC still doesn't know if you're saying he'll never get the title, or summat like that .. that's all.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC still doesn't know if you're saying he'll never get the title, or summat like that .. that's all.


No worries, mate. Now that the amd tess off scores are combined with all others... he certainly has a chance! HC-PC needs to watch out for Hotrod717.









The edit was to the "Please..." followed by a mad face.







Don't get a "please" from a mad face in Philly!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So the asterisk indicates "tess off"? Was just wondering how 290's just jumped up ahead of me?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So the asterisk indicates "tess off"? Was just wondering how 290's just jumped up ahead of me?


Yes- I was keeping a separate spreadsheet for "All Tweaks" but it was kinda obscure. what do you think? Bad idea?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No worries, mate. Now that the amd tess off scores are combined with all others... he certainly has a chance! HC-PC needs to watch out for Hotrod717.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The edit was to the "Please..." followed by a mad face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get a "please" from a mad face in Philly!


You yanks








That was too easy


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> No worries, mate. Now that the amd tess off scores are combined with all others... he certainly has a chance! HC-PC needs to watch out for Hotrod717.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You yanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was too easy


Something must of went over my head! Maybe H-C's too!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Something must of went over my head! Maybe H-C's too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


re: "titles with an asterisk"


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please - some 'SLI-a-trois' action









Joa3d43 -- 4960x @ 5GHz / 167 -- 3x 780 Ti Cl @ 1396 / 2014 -- SCORE = 17018

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3094505


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Something must of went over my head! Maybe H-C's too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> re: "titles with an asterisk"
Click to expand...









You two need to keep an eye out for me OK









HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2415 TRI [email protected]@1426 *14420* Tess off

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2165721


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You two need to keep an eye out for me OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2415 TRI [email protected]@1426 *14420* Tess off
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2165721


I know! That crazy 3930K you have is quite disturbing!


----------



## Kimir

He runs it at a quite crazy voltage as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please - some 'SLI-a-trois' action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960x @ 5GHz / 167 -- 3x 780 Ti Cl @ 1396 / 2014 -- SCORE = 17018
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3094505











Sick score!! #2 on HOF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You two need to keep an eye out for me OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2415 TRI [email protected]@1426 *14420* Tess off
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2165721











Lol. Didn't get to spend much time on FS-E before selling the 3rd KPE: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1920770. MK11 was too much fun


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Holy Hell, 1.688V!!! Dayum Home Cinema, I thought I punished MY processors! Maybe I just need to burn this motha up and get some decent physics scores for a change!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick score!! #2 on HOF
> -snip-


Tx...actually, that was accidental...I usually run Beta drivers which keep me out of HOF but one of my SSDs resets Windows Update settings when it sees a slightly different combo of mobo, CPU, GPU etc, no matter how many times I turn that off...it slipped a WHQL driver in there during 'update and reboot'







...also, my quad score in there says 'new' but it's actually old (per your front table).

@ HOMECINEMA-PC ...didn't know Australia still had the 'electric chair'


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I know! That crazy 3930K you have is quite disturbing!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> He runs it at a quite crazy voltage as well.
Click to expand...

Yep resilient silicon that








Scarier thing is under full load it pulls 1.7+ and ive seen it hit 1.8vcore on WATER + a/c @ 5.2 - 5.3Ghz @ 2400 CL9









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick score!! #2 on HOF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Didn't get to spend much time on FS-E before selling the 3rd KPE: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1920770. MK11 was too much fun


Damn that's not too far off from my sub !!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Holy Hell, 1.688V!!! Dayum Home Cinema, I thought I punished MY processors! Maybe I just need to burn this motha up and get some decent physics scores for a change!


Imagine if I scored a 4930k That does 5gigs @ 2666 . Id be kickin me old scores to bits








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Tx...actually, that was accidental...I usually run Beta drivers which keep me out of HOF but one of my SSDs resets Windows Update settings when it sees a slightly different combo of mobo, CPU, GPU etc, no matter how many times I turn that off...it slipped a WHQL driver in there during 'update and reboot'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...also, my quad score in there says 'new' but it's actually old (per your front table).
> 
> @ HOMECINEMA-PC ...didn't know Australia still had the 'electric chair'


I didn't till recently myself ......... gets home I will be strappin myself in for another round


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2415 TRI WB 290 @ [email protected] *14927*









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3102791


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2415 TRI WB 290 @ [email protected] *14927*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3102791










what - run 1.7V for 3Dmk11 and only 1.68V for Firestrike?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what - run 1.7V for 3Dmk11 and only 1.68V for Firestrike?


Its a crazy chip this 3930k


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> Been testing my quad 290x setup after a complete rebuild and reinstall.
> 
> *Phallacy-4770k @ 4.4 GHZ Quad 290X @ 1150/1600, 1200/1500, 1200/1600, 1100/1350 (working on this one) No driver tweaks yet*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3001134


Hmm... I wonder why my results are so low... 1150/1500 Quad R9 290X (unlocked 290s) paired with a i7-4770K @ 4.6 GHz.... My graphics score is 3605 lower than yours...



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2165073

This was run with all three displays active but should it make that much of a difference? Any suggestions on how to improve this score?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Hmm... I wonder why my results are so low... 1150/1500 Quad R9 290X (unlocked 290s) paired with a i7-4770K @ 4.6 GHz.... My graphics score is 3605 lower than yours...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2165073
> 
> This was run with all three displays active but should it make that much of a difference? Any suggestions on how to improve this score?


difference in core clocks? 1280 vs 1150 *AND* - HC-PC is running with Tess OFF


----------



## phallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Hmm... I wonder why my results are so low... 1150/1500 Quad R9 290X (unlocked 290s) paired with a i7-4770K @ 4.6 GHz.... My graphics score is 3605 lower than yours...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2165073
> 
> This was run with all three displays active but should it make that much of a difference? Any suggestions on how to improve this score?


Try removing the other 2 displays and just run one of the displays, maybe even though the displays are not used by the graphics, they are taking away some of the gpu power by having to still power a dead screen. I'm not the expert with multi display configs though, I've usually just stuck to 1.

Let me know if you want more details, I use trixx for OCing and can give you the exact mV offsets I use.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> difference in core clocks? 1280 vs 1150 *AND* - HC-PC is running with Tess OFF


That's my score







no tess tweaks or CCC modifications. HC-PC is getting damn close though, those freaking hexacores. I'm waiting to see what x99 brings, then I can unleash the true performance of my cards.


----------



## Zamoldac

BBA R9 290 @ 1265/6000Mhz
i7 980 @4.64Ghz


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> difference in core clocks? 1280 vs 1150 *AND* - HC-PC is running with Tess OFF


Actually, two of the R9 290X are running at 1150/1600 and the other two are 1200/1500 and 1200/1600

His graphics score was 20.55% higher than mine and only two of the 4 cards were clocked 4.35% higher and memory was 6.67% higher on 3 of the cards...

My CPU was clocked at 4.6GHz and my physics score is 7.69% higher than his...

The graphics scores delta is too large to contribute to the modest core clock difference on two of the 4 cards...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> Let me know if you want more details, I use trixx for OCing and can give you the exact mV offsets I use.


I am also using Trixx.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Actually, two of the R9 290X are running at 1150/1600 and the other two are 1200/1500 and 1200/1600
> 
> His graphics score was 20.55% higher than mine and only two of the 4 cards were clocked 4.35% higher and memory was 6.67% higher on 3 of the cards...
> 
> My CPU was clocked at 4.6GHz and my physics score is 7.69% higher than his...
> 
> The graphics scores delta is too large to contribute to the modest core clock difference on two of the 4 cards...
> I am also using Trixx.


Run it again and turn off tessellation in CCC Worth a bunch of points.

% difference in clock speed does not equal % score difference... it's not linear.


----------



## phallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Actually, two of the R9 290X are running at 1150/1600 and the other two are 1200/1500 and 1200/1600
> 
> His graphics score was 20.55% higher than mine and only two of the 4 cards were clocked 4.35% higher and memory was 6.67% higher on 3 of the cards...
> 
> My CPU was clocked at 4.6GHz and my physics score is 7.69% higher than his...
> 
> The graphics scores delta is too large to contribute to the modest core clock difference on two of the 4 cards...
> I am also using Trixx.


Have you tested to see if the memory overclocking is hurting or helping? After a certain point I can ramp up my memory to 1700 with 189mV offset but I get lower results. Chances are because of more error correction. I tested each card thoroughly and then combined in quad to get my score.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> Have you tested to see if the memory overclocking is hurting or helping? After a certain point I can ramp up my memory to 1700 with 189mV offset but I get lower results. Chances are because of more error correction. I tested each card thoroughly and then combined in quad to get my score.


Ran it again with the other two displays disabled...

1150/1500 for each of the cores and 4.6GHz 4770K:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2176301



Now it is within 4% of your graphics score... Seems that the displays played a critical part in lower the score.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Run it again and turn off tessellation in CCC Worth a bunch of points.


16046 with tessellation off at above settings.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2176288


----------



## Slomo4shO

Final update for the night:

4770K at 4.9GHz, Quad R9 290X at 1150/1500 each: 16086

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3114394


----------



## phallacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Final update for the night:
> 
> 4770K at 4.9GHz, Quad R9 290X at 1150/1500 each: 16084
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3114394


Very nice







What voltage are you running your 4770k for 4.9?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> Final update for the night:
> 4770K at 4.9GHz, Quad R9 290X at 1150/1500 each: 16084
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3114394












tess off would be near 17K.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*
> 
> BBA R9 290 @ 1265/6000Mhz
> i7 980 @4.64Ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*

sorry. can't accept w/o validation url.


----------



## fireedo

well, even this not a stable clock on my 4930K but this is the best score i had
















here is my result

3DMark 2013 Extreme Result


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireedo*
> 
> well, even this not a stable clock on my 4930K but this is the best score i had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my result
> 
> 3DMark 2013 Extreme Result


not an entry I guess. Otherwise please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread.


----------



## Joa3d43

...Update please (2x GPU)









Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5060 -- 2x 780 Ti Cl @ 1467 / 2007 -- SCORE 12662

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3131704


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phallacy*
> 
> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What voltage are you running your 4770k for 4.9?


1.395V

The chip requires a massive voltage jump to hit 4.9GHz from 4.8GHz. I can also hit 5GHz but it takes 1.51V to do so.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...Update please (2x GPU)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5060 -- 2x 780 Ti Cl @ 1467 / 2007 -- SCORE 12662
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3131704
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Question: same cards as your 12465 run? Replace or add...?

(and several valid results in a row... you okay?







)


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Question: same cards as your 12465 run? Replace or add...?
> 
> (and several valid results in a row... you okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


...yup, same cards, 12662 replaces 12465 ...as to my head re. WHQL instead of Beta drivers > "...give it to Mikey, Joa , he'll eat anything"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...Update please (2x GPU)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5060 -- 2x 780 Ti Cl @ 1467 / 2007 -- SCORE 12662
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3131704


----------



## Kimir

Let's try, shall we?









Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.5Ghz --- 2x 780 Ti KPE @ 1370/1900 --- 11109
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3142664


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Let's try, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.5Ghz --- 2x 780 Ti KPE @ 1370/1900 --- 11109
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3142664
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


...nice run







quick Q.: both GPUz and Futuremark link have your GPUs at 1390 ?! I know there often is a small discrepancy (around 4 Mhz or so), are KPEs different in that regard ?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...nice run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quick Q.: both GPUz and Futuremark link have your GPUs at 1390 ?! I know there often is a small discrepancy (around 4 Mhz or so), are KPEs different in that regard ?


I didn't touched the voltages on them just yet. Funny thing is after I took the screenshot the display driver crashed.
I doubt the reading error is related to the KPE, the bios I'm using is a tweaked version, by myself for my own use, of the 3888KPTI with boost disabled and frequency set to 1020Mhz as default. Might be something I did wrong, don't know. One sure thing is, when I push too far and driver crash, it doesn't recover and I've to restart.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I didn't touched the voltages on them just yet. Funny thing is after I took the screenshot the display driver crashed.
> I doubt the reading error is related to the KPE, the bios I'm using is a tweaked version, by myself for my own use, of the 3888KPTI with boost disabled and frequency set to 1020Mhz as default. Might be something I did wrong, don't know. One sure thing is, when I push too far and driver crash, it doesn't recover and I've to restart.


...nope, might s well do a fresh boot; better for scores anyways. . BTW, do you have trouble enabling SLI ? W/ my 780 Classies, it can take multiple tries, even when switching to stock BIOS...I know of a few other 780 Ti Cl. owners w/ the same problem but not sure whether it also affects KPEs


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...nope, might s well do a fresh boot; better for scores anyways. . BTW, do you have trouble enabling SLI ? W/ my 780 Classies, it can take multiple tries, even when switching to stock BIOS...I know of a few other 780 Ti Cl. owners w/ the same problem but not sure whether it also affects KPEs


Hmm no, didn't had issue enabling SLI after I installed the newest driver, nor the previous one in fact. (it just ask me to close Chrome and Logitech gaming software as always)
Didn't tried disabling and enabling it back often, though.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Hmm no, didn't had issue enabling SLI after I installed the newest driver, nor the previous one in fact. (it just ask me to close Chrome and Logitech gaming software as always)
> Didn't tried disabling and enabling it back often, though.


tx


----------



## Kimir

Started to learn how to use the EVbot just now, god it's awful the need to reset the pc each time the driver stopped working!


Spoiler: bla



Also tried my 125 strap 4.6 setting, stable enough for firestrike. 4.7 profile still bsod lol.
It's crazy how a little bump of GPU frequency can require voltage, previous submission was without any voltage tuning (only the 2 switches on the KPE). To get 1397 (can we say 1400?) I have to juice the core to 1.39v (dmm) when with the 2 switches it's about 1.31. I also needed to bump the ram, even for same frequency... odd.



Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.625Ghz --- 2x 780 Ti KPE @ 1400/1900 --- 11270
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2198618

All that for not much of an improvement...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Let's try, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.5Ghz --- 2x 780 Ti KPE @ 1370/1900 --- 11109
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3142664


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Started to learn how to use the EVbot just now, god it's awful the need to reset the pc each time the driver stopped working!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bla
> 
> 
> 
> Also tried my 125 strap 4.6 setting, stable enough for firestrike. 4.7 profile still bsod lol.
> It's crazy how a little bump of GPU frequency can require voltage, previous submission was without any voltage tuning (only the 2 switches on the KPE). To get 1397 (can we say 1400?) I have to juice the core to 1.39v (dmm) when with the 2 switches it's about 1.31. I also needed to bump the ram, even for same frequency... odd.
> 
> 
> 
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.625Ghz --- 2x 780 Ti KPE @ 1400/1900 --- 11270
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2198618
> 
> All that for not much of an improvement...











Top 10


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Top 10


Oh yes, indeed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Q.: both GPUz and Futuremark link have your GPUs at 1390 ?! I know there often is a small discrepancy (around 4 Mhz or so), are KPEs different in that regard ?


Coming back about that. Yup, that was me being a noob at modding the bios. Made a new one, now it should show properly.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Oh yes, indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming back about that. Yup, that was me being a noob at modding the bios. Made a new one, now it should show properly.


...new BIOS, ergo new beautiful avatar lady ?


----------



## callmeyoupus

yes, I am in the middle of planning my next "removable" system with embedded waterchiller. thank you


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...new BIOS, ergo new beautiful avatar lady ?


Wasn't really related and apparently even that "new bios" has the same issue, I guess that's why Skyn3t made his one at 993Mhz, because after that it doesn't report correctly. So back to skyn3t-BD bios.

Improved my score a little, doesn't change my place, tho. (wanted to compare to GhostDog99 score, but his score isn't online no more, oh).

Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.625Ghz --- 2x 780 Ti KPE @ 1400/1975 --- 11358
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2202706


Will be hard to do any better, seeing 1220+ watts on the wall, if only I could use that cpu at 4.7 or 4.8 with the same vcore (or if it accepted the 2600Mhz RAM without trouble).
Gonna have to do some 3DMark11 and Catzilla now.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't really related and apparently even that "new bios" has the same issue, I guess that's why Skyn3t made his one at 993Mhz, because after that it doesn't report correctly. So back to skyn3t-BD bios.
> 
> Improved my score a little, doesn't change my place, tho. (wanted to compare to GhostDog99 score, but his score isn't online no more, oh).
> 
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.625Ghz --- 2x 780 Ti KPE @ 1400/1975 --- 11358
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2202706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be hard to do any better, *seeing 1220+ watts on the wall,* if only I could use that cpu at 4.7 or 4.8 with the same vcore (or if it accepted the 2600Mhz RAM without trouble).
> Gonna have to do some 3DMark11 and Catzilla now.


...you're going t see some wild wattage numbers w/ Catzilla 1440p / Raymarch test ...have a flash light handy


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...you're going t see some wild wattage numbers w/ Catzilla 1440p / Raymarch test ...have a flash light handy


I'm behind my UPS and on 230v so, it will shut down and restart, the flash light is next to me, tho.








And I'm probably not gonna start with the same clock, I always start nice and easy, they goes up.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm behind my UPS and on 230v so, it will shut down and restart, the flash light is next to me, tho.


----------



## Jpmboy

"Rainy Day, Dream Away" - Hendrix....

Decided to do a run last night, set the tool voltage to 1.4V (a rare thing, for me anyway) and finally broke 11800









jpmboy - [email protected] --- 2 GTX 780Ti KPE SLI --- 11826

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3151796


----------



## Kimir

I did a try with my processor at 4.7, got better physics but lower result in the end.
I tried :|
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2204410


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I did a try with my processor at 4.7, got better physics but lower result in the end.
> I tried :|
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2204410


looked like 4.750 GHz in that run./ 17795 is a v good physics score for that clock. Did you ever get strap-offset to work?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looked like 4.750 GHz in that run./ 17795 is a v good physics score for that clock. Did you ever get strap-offset to work?


Yep, 4.75 it is, 125 strap and bclk, 2333 for the Ram but without offset.
When I tried it didn't drop to 0.8-0.9v so there is no point.


----------



## fireedo

Using BCLK 125 and tighten RAM 9-10-10 @ 2000 Mhz

fireedo - [email protected] --- R9 295X2 --- core/mem : 1099/1500



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3156523?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireedo*
> 
> Using BCLK 125 and tighten RAM 9-10-10 @ 2000 Mhz
> fireedo - [email protected] --- R9 295X2 --- core/mem : 1099/1500
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3156523?












try turning tessellation off in CCC (~ +1000)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> "Rainy Day, Dream Away" - Hendrix....
> 
> Decided to do a run last night, set the tool voltage to 1.4V (a rare thing, for me anyway) and finally broke 11800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpmboy - [email protected] --- 2 GTX 780Ti KPE SLI --- 11826
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3151796


----------



## fireedo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> try turning tessellation off in CCC (~ +1000)


I got 10439 score with tessellation off but there is a note about "BENCHMARK TESSELLATION LOAD MODIFIED....." is that ok?

Edited : ok so it is allowed, i will update my result soon


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please...









Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5075 -- 1x 780 Ti Classy @ 1480 / 2044 -- SCORE 7228

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2233076


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5075 -- 1x 780 Ti Classy @ 1480 / 2044 -- SCORE 7228
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2233076


----------



## Joa3d43

...might as well add this entry re 1x 290X Lightning

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5147 -- 1x 290X Lightning @ 1271 / 1657 -- SCORE (tess-off) 6816









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2230525


----------



## Kimir

Kimir --- [email protected] --- 2 GTX 780Ti KPE SLI --- 11583

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2235536


Seen 1350w at the wall, getting at the edge of my 1300G2 here.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Kimir --- [email protected] --- 2 GTX 780Ti KPE SLI --- 11583
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2235536
> 
> 
> Seen 1350w at the wall, getting at the edge of my 1300G2 here.


1350w @ the wall is actually pretty efficient for the results







...still think you should try Cat1440 @ full-tilt everything if you want to scare yourself re watts


----------



## Kimir

Watts doesn't scare me, I have my hair dryer that consume more than 2200w... All I want is get the best result but the amount of voltage I'm feeding those KPE at for this clock seems high to me. I will run them individually this weekend and find them sweet spot.
Did some Catzilla with daily clock just now. Will see to use that bench with actual bench clock later, still have to do some 3Dmark11 run to do as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...might as well add this entry re 1x 290X Lightning
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5147 -- 1x 290X Lightning @ 1271 / 1657 -- SCORE (tess-off) 6816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2230525











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Kimir --- [email protected] --- 2 GTX 780Ti KPE SLI --- 11583
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2235536
> 
> Seen 1350w at the wall, getting at the edge of my 1300G2 here.











Nice run, Kimir !

catzilla is VERY power hungry. Sometimes my rig won't behave right for days after a 'zilla session! (raymarch test







)


----------



## Kimir

Ok, just did test kitty cat 1440p with my proc at 4.5Ghz because I'm lazy to restart at this hour (2h30am) and with 1411/1975 (perfectly stable in Catzilla, weird it sometime crash in Firestrike, might be that CPU OC, maybe). Saw a 1335w, well that isn't big of a deal, I shall see with the CPU at 4.7/4.8Ghz....


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Ok, just did test kitty cat 1440p with my proc at 4.5Ghz because I'm lazy to restart at this hour (2h30am) and with 1411/1975 (perfectly stable in Catzilla, weird it sometime crash in Firestrike, might be that CPU OC, maybe). Saw a 1335w, well that isn't big of a deal, I shall see with the CPU at 4.7/4.8Ghz....


...push PrecX PowerTarget to 200 / AB 220 (...or may be not)...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Ok, just did test kitty cat 1440p with my proc at 4.5Ghz because I'm lazy to restart at this hour (2h30am) and with 1411/1975 (perfectly stable in Catzilla, weird it sometime crash in Firestrike, might be that CPU OC, maybe). Saw a 1335w, well that isn't big of a deal, I shall see with the CPU at 4.7/4.8Ghz....


the power pull will come from the GPUs. THat benchmark is just nasty (and somewhat buggy).


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...push PrecX PowerTarget to 200 / AB 220 (...or may be not)...


Power limit on the KPE doesn't need to be touched, I put it at max but 100% is already unreachable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the power pull will come from the GPUs. THat benchmark is just nasty (and somewhat buggy).


Ok I ran it at 1440p and 1080p with 1411/1975, I saw 1440w at wall on 1080p (my UPS rang at the end). Yup, more in 1080p than I saw at 1440p, just finished 720p but my score is worse than with daily clock... I shall try again before I'm going to sleep.

Edit, see top30 Catzilla thread, I've posted my score there (and on hwbot).


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Power limit on the KPE doesn't need to be touched, I put it at max but 100% is already unreachable.
> Ok I ran it at 1440p and 1080p with 1411/1975, I saw 1440w at wall on 1080p (my UPS rang at the end). Yup, more in 1080p than I saw at 1440p, just finished 720p but my score is worse than with daily clock... I shall try again before I'm going to sleep.
> 
> Edit, see top30 Catzilla thread, I've posted my score there (and on hwbot).


Power limits are theoretical anyways, but Catzilla and Firestrike EX are the two benchies which can hit 4000w+ in an oc'ed and quad SLI config...that of course includes the rest of the system as well. In Catzilla 720P and up to 1440p, Raymarch







is the 'worst power offender' of them all


----------



## Kimir

The XOC and Skyn3t bios fir the KPE have a power limit of 2kW at 100% and 2.2kW at 110%, which is the max you can set, fyi.
I sure will grab one of those 1600 beast EVGA is coming up with, but I won't push my GPUs at more than 1.5v anyway, I'm only on watercooling...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> The XOC and Skyn3t bios fir the KPE have a power limit of 2kW at 100% and 2.2kW at 110%, which is the max you can set, fyi.
> I sure will grab one of those 1600 beast EVGA is coming up with, but I won't push my GPUs at more than 1.5v anyway, I'm only on watercooling...


...2KW, eh







? I figured it had to have some outlandish number as it still needs .sth. for the drivers etc on TDP...seems like that 'turbo' setting in Asus BIOS for SB-E / IVY-E > max is about 4kw > theoretically









...I stay in the 1.3v range for my GPUs (nominal), not least as the LLC + is kind of scary (and Classies don't even have those extra voltage switches on the back like KPE)...I was just lucky w/ my cards (got all well before KPE came out and w/ 'low' serial numbers from 100 to 350). In addition, there is a massive GPU cooling system that helps a lot (single loop built to handle up to 8 GPUs simultaneously w / o heat-soaking).

All that said 780 Ti Classies and especially KPEs are fun cards when cooled well...ditto for 290X Lightning. IMO, those are the best cards out there right now for the purpose at hand.


----------



## Kimir

Didn't looked at the classy bios, but on the KPE, yep 2kW.








You are indeed lucky with your card, 1.3v only







, I'm at like 1.37v-1.38v (goes up to 1.468v at the DMM under load, I stopped there). My cooling is sure not just a bench thing as I have everything fitting in my case (the SMA8 isn't what I will call a small case tho) and I'm staying under 50°c (never seen more than 49°c on bench), which isn't bad. But if I get one of those new EVGA 1600 when they get released I will have to change my 360 monsta into a 240, so I could still use the 360 as external loop for benching (in a bowl with ice cube







).
Sure thing I'm way less afraid to bump volts up compared to my 680 lightning, with which I didn't had sufficient cooling to really push them (still goes to 1463Mhz).
I finally received my Enermax Platimax 1000w that was in RMA for 5 months - brand new one with cable and all, cool - , if I got the time this weekend I could use it to supply one KPE, but I want to test each of my cards individually first (and get some score to post, maybe, hopefully).


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Didn't looked at the classy bios, but on the KPE, yep 2kW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are indeed lucky with your card, 1.3v only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm at like 1.37v-1.38v (goes up to 1.468v at the DMM under load, I stopped there). My cooling is sure not just a bench thing as I have everything fitting in my case (the SMA8 isn't what I will call a small case tho) and I'm staying under 50°c (never seen more than 49°c on bench), which isn't bad. But if I get one of those new EVGA 1600 when they get released I will have to change my 360 monsta into a 240, so I could still use the 360 as external loop for benching (in a bowl with ice cube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Sure thing I'm way less afraid to bump volts up compared to my 680 lightning, with which I didn't had sufficient cooling to really push them (still goes to 1463Mhz).
> I finally received my Enermax Platimax 1000w that was in RMA for 5 months - brand new one with cable and all, cool - , if I got the time this weekend I could use it to supply one KPE, but I want to test each of my cards individually first (and get some score to post, maybe, hopefully).


...1.3v range nominal is still higher of course at the wall, but generally, I was lucky w/ the cards - and more importantly for running quads, all have VRAM that can go at least to 2020 (the highest one is at 2100 though I sometimes slow things a bit re error-correction)

...my GPU loop does have an extension for an 'ice/chilled water' container w/ 75L capacity...I had used it for the CPU before and it would last quite a long time, even w/ a SB-E at 5.25 GHz...but 4 GPUs, no matter whether AMD or NVidia, melt the ice in front of your eyes, so to speak...w/ 2 cards it will obviously last longer, but still, compared to a CPU, current-gen GPUs heavy hitters like the cards in question produce a lot more 'heat energy'







...what I need is a 4-stage phase unit with LN2 as the cooling medium...that, and a barn next to a hydro dam


----------



## Kimir

Well, said like that I'm only feeding my KPE in the 1.2v range then.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Power limit on the KPE doesn't need to be touched, I put it at max but 100% is already unreachable.
> Ok I ran it at 1440p and 1080p with 1411/1975, I saw 1440w at wall on 1080p (my UPS rang at the end). Yup, more in 1080p than I saw at 1440p, just finished 720p but my score is worse than with daily clock... I shall try again before I'm going to sleep.
> 
> Edit, see *top30 Catzilla thread*, I've posted my score there (and on hwbot).


saw your post on the bot! Great run Kimir!!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> saw your post on the bot! Great run Kimir!!


Thanks, was just warm up test, as I wanted to see those furious wattage... CPU wasn't at bench speed. I'll do more of Catzilla, I have to do some 3D11 too but I really like Firestrike, can't tell why.

Deleting non completed run and physics run, so only full bench run stays in there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Thanks, was *just warm up* test, as I wanted to see those furious wattage... CPU wasn't at bench speed. I'll do more of Catzilla, I have to do some 3D11 too but I really like Firestrike, can't tell why.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deleting non completed run and physics run, so only full bench run stays in there.


yeah - "OC...D"
(and I continuously delete (custom) runs/tests.










I'll wait to see better...


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please (2x 780 Ti Cl)









Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5106 -- 2x 780 Ti Cl @ 1469 / 2007 -- SCORE 12861

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3209218


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I know my score isn't that great, but im happy with it since I haven't touched the voltage at all.

[email protected] clocks.................Evga GTX 780 Classified.................5246


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please (2x 780 Ti Cl)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5106 -- 2x 780 Ti Cl @ 1469 / 2007 -- SCORE 12861
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3209218











good to see your hard work on the HOF








(yeah, I know... real bot guys don't give a hoot about the FM HOF







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I know my score isn't that great, but im happy with it since I haven't touched the voltage at all.
> [email protected] clocks.................Evga GTX 780 Classified.................5246


----------



## Kimir

Now that you mention the HOF, we aren't bad either, you are #11 and I'm #16
Gonna be hard for Joa to get a better place, the 3 first are LN2 results, still killing it with watercooling! GJ


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to see your hard work on the HOF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah, I know... real bot guys don't give a hoot about the FM HOF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> -snip-


...tx...I don't 'hate' FM HOF but it can be a bit buggy...more to the point, I run both NVidia and AMD and there is that whole 'tess vs LOD' thing and also, I use whatever driver I think gives the best results...if they're beta drivers, HOF barks but since I sub at HWBot, don't mind that


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Now that you mention the HOF, we aren't bad either, you are #11 and I'm #16
> Gonna be hard for Joa to get a better place, the 3 first are LN2 results, still killing it with watercooling! GJ


I know - I need to get a better number than 11.









is it possible for a hardware set up to "like" 3DMK11? for some reason, parkbench just does very well with that benchmark. Odd.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...tx...I don't 'hate' FM HOF but it can be a bit buggy...more to the point, I run both NVidia and AMD and there is that whole 'tess vs LOD' thing and also, I use whatever driver I think gives the best results...if they're beta drivers, HOF barks but since I sub at HWBot, don't mind that


Just jokin bro.







HOF can be buggy, and policing it is really up to the public. I had a few bugs show in the bot too... like losing 100 global pts for a week or so... then magically reappearing. Had one user complain I didn't have the right tab on cpuZ open (memory two times instead of motherboard). Posted a higher score run... so some level of policing there too by the user community - or nearest competition!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I know - I need to get a better number than 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it possible for a hardware set up to "like" 3DMK11? for some reason, parkbench just does very well with that benchmark. Odd.
> Just jokin bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOF can be buggy, and policing it is really up to the public. I had a few bugs show in the bot too... like losing 100 global pts for a week or so... then magically reappearing. Had one user complain I didn't have the right tab on cpuZ open (memory two times instead of motherboard). Posted a higher score run... so some level of policing there too by the user community - or nearest competition!


...usually, a complaint @ HWBot doesn't automatically cost you points...first you're notified, then a mod makes a decision taking your explanation into account...I had a few issues early on due to that ""damned"" autocomplete form, when I was running both X79 and Z77 > had a 3970X in a Z77 board









.there are innocent mistakes one can make such as your memory tab or my autocomplete example, but there are also a few real cheats going on which -technically speaking- only could have been intentional...those are the folks they'll eventually concentrate on...conversely, there are a few chaps at HWBot who constantly complain about every little thing -especially if they have a fav target - even if the error is so minor and clearly does not affect a score...the higher your score total gets, the more scrutiny you'll experience...

...at the end of the day though, people shouldn't forget that overclocking is supposed to be fun !









---


----------



## Joa3d43

...and speaking of fun, have been fooling around w/ quad-sli today









...so, a minor update pls

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 4x 780 Ti Classy @ 1389 / 2029 SCORE *20904*









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3224662?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...and speaking of fun, have been fooling around w/ quad-sli today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...so, a minor update pls
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 4x 780 Ti Classy @ 1389 / 2029 SCORE *20904*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3224662?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Nice!


----------



## Mikecdm

Joa3d43, how come you don't post screenshots with the 3dmark program open?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Joa3d43, how come you don't post screenshots with the 3dmark program open?


...basically because I'm an optimist who thinks he can improve in the next run...









...unlike a good chunk of competitors at the bot, I don't disable the web connection during a run, but let the run fully validate at Futuremark right then and there, which of course includes all the info in the 3dmark program. I then close the program to take the voltage out of the GPUs (if you leave the 3dMark program open, they are still clocked higher than idle state, mine usually around 1085) to give them a chance to cool down. If I try another combo as follow up (ie higher clocks etc) and if/ when I crash, all the previous stuff is not lost this way. I find that 'autosave' doesn't always work, lost a few record runs relying on it...


----------



## Joa3d43

...a Firestrike Extreme benchie from 'mini-me' Lightning = R7 260X OC

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 1x R7 260X @ 1250 / 1700 -- SCORE *2254*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3354250?


----------



## Kimir

Kimir --- [email protected] --- 780Ti [email protected]/2000Mhz --- 6942
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2326161


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...a Firestrike Extreme benchie from 'mini-me' Lightning = R7 260X OC
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 1x R7 260X @ 1250 / 1700 -- SCORE *2254*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3354250?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Kimir --- [email protected] --- 780Ti [email protected]/2000Mhz --- 6942
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2326161


----------



## ShadowBroker

ShadowBroker --- i7-4930K @4,7GHz --- SLI GTX780Ti --- 11342



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2340810


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowBroker*
> 
> ShadowBroker --- i7-4930K @4,7GHz --- SLI GTX780Ti --- 11342
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2340810


----------



## jakku

pretty happy with these results after comparing to the other two 770;s


















no need to add i know where i stand either way


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> pretty happy with these results after comparing to the other two 770;s




need a validation link and dataline please.


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> need a validation link and dataline please.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Why would you post that as the reason when its against forum rules lol

Ill post up some new Extreme runs here when I get home. Running TriFire at the moment, should be fun.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> not happening


Just like your score on the boeard without it.









Hey JPM, not to knitpick, but shouldn't Joa's 290X L score have an asterisk beside it - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2230525 , like mine?


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Just like your score on the boeard without it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey JPM, not to knitpick, but shouldn't Joa's 290X L score have an asterisk beside it - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2230525 , like mine?


thanks for your in-depth input


----------



## hotrod717

No
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> thanks for your in-depth input


No problem, usually the result when you're new somewhere and choose to show your "best" side to a long active and respected member.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> No problem, usually the result when you're new somewhere and choose to show your "best" side to a long active and respected member.


this has been a problem lately with people just joining, they must be coming over from toms hardware forums or something lol.

hey hotrod, did you ever get to put your lightning sub zero btw? just looking for some results to compare.4


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> this has been a problem lately with people just joining, they must be coming over from toms hardware forums or something lol.
> 
> hey hotrod, did you ever get to put your lightning sub zero btw? just looking for some results to compare.4


No. I have access to plenty of LN2, but need to sell one of my reference 290x and find a GPU pot cheap. Also a copy of ABX would be nice.


----------



## jakku

sad that people care about post count...







either way i have the respect of who i choose and want... no desire to have yours


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> No. I have access to plenty of LN2, but need to sell one of my reference 290x and find a GPU pot cheap. Also a copy of ABX would be nice.


ah, well if you ever need to borrow a pot and im not using it, we can work something out for the cost of shipping









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> sad that people care about post count...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> either way i have the respect of who i choose and want... no desire to have yours


its not about your post count, its about the way you post.


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ah, well if you ever need to borrow a pot and im not using it, we can work something out for the cost of shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its not about your post count, its about the way you post.


thank you for your input


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> sad that people care about post count...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> either way i have the respect of who i choose and want... no desire to have yours


Lol! As Szeged said, it's not about post count. It about contribution over time. If you took a minute to figure things out here instead of acting like a ...... You have a long hard road if this is how you conduct yourself. Everyone isn't a tween here. Your talking to people of all ages. It's called respecting your elders. Would you talk this way to your parents or grandparents.


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Lol! As Szeged said, it's not about post count. It about contribution over time. If you took a minute to figure things out here instead of acting like a ...... You have a long hard road if this is how you conduct yourself. Everyone isn't a tween here. Your talking to people of all ages. It's called respecting your elders. Would you talk this way to your parents or grandparents.


i don't believe in respecting elders just becuase of the age status... elders messed up our planet... either way that's besides the point, i give the respect i receive i don't give respect based on who you are or what you might think you are


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> i don't believe in respecting elders just becuase of the age status... elders messed up our planet... either way that's besides the point, i give the respect i receive i don't give respect based on who you are or what you might think you are


Good luck with life and keeping a job! Lol!


----------



## jakku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Good luck with life and keeping a job! Lol!


no problem i have enough income with what i do currently that doesn't involve arrogant people


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> thank you for your input


As Long as everyone is nice to each other here, we'll all get along just fine


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> no problem i have enough income with what i do currently that doesn't involve arrogant people


x


----------



## Jpmboy

glad I missed the fun.

Anyway, rules are simple - and are on page 1 of this thread. (and for some reason I was polite and decided to forego the "Rejected" thing giving a user opportunity to post correctly...







)

Hotrod - I'll correct the error... joa's had so many valid subs recently I just, well you know, ASSumed thanks!


----------



## Kimir

While you are at fixing error(s), you might want to remove the row 12 in SLI chart, as it is a duplicate of the same rig of mine used in row 8, with an older entry.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ done.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

HoneyBadger84 --- 3930k @ 4.6GHz --- R9 290X (x4, air) --- 15291

Validation URL: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2365742

Screenshot (this entry was used for HWBot for the team in on) 

That's all ya need right?


----------



## Kimir

Seems alright, you've got the CPU-Z tabs and GPU-Z in the screen, a validation link, all good.
You can even disable tessellation for the bot. and get some more points.


----------



## Joa3d43

...a little air-cooled 2x GTX670 action







...sorry for all those 'valid' subs, I shall endeavor to revert to my previous ways (subject to whatever the latest driver does...







)

Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 2x 670s @ 1034 / 1766 (++Kepler boost) -- SCORE = 6938

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3427312


----------



## Kimir

you know with gpu-z you can know at what speed it boost at.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> HoneyBadger84 --- 3930k @ 4.6GHz --- R9 290X (x4, air) --- 15291
> Validation URL: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2365742
> Screenshot (this entry was used for HWBot for the team in on)
> That's all ya need right?











For HWBot, you'll need a notepad or sticky note on the screen with you bot username and date just to conform to the rules, else someone with a lower score will complain.







lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...a little air-cooled 2x GTX670 action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...sorry for all those 'valid' subs, I shall endeavor to revert to my previous ways (subject to whatever the latest driver does...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 2x 670s @ 1034 / 1766 (++Kepler boost) -- SCORE = 6938
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3427312


oh, okay... mister sensitive.







(the new beta driver seems pretty good...)


----------



## Jpmboy

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakku*
> 
> no problem i have enough income with what i do currently that doesn't involve arrogant people


There's a threshold point where the percentage increases dramatically.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> For HWBot, you'll need a notepad or sticky note on the screen with you bot username and date just to conform to the rules, else someone with a lower score will complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.


Huh, never had such issue here, maybe because I always use the same desktop screen.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> For HWBot, you'll need a notepad or sticky note on the screen with you bot username and date just to conform to the rules, else someone with a lower score will complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.


If anyone does I'll simply have them killed.







lol j/k


----------



## alancsalt

I've seen threads on OCN that require a name/date showing onscreen, but can't find that on the bot. Do you have a link for that requirement?


----------



## Kimir

I've checked on the bot, didn't found that. It could help avoid any trouble, maybe.
Yes, here we have requierment of name/date for the Catzilla thread for example.


----------



## Jpmboy

I stand corrected. I cannot find it stated anywhere in specific rules or general guidelines.
Since I was advised to do so early on, I just did it (and actually re-ran benchmarks where I forgot the notepad). Won't be doing that anymore. Sorry for giving out the wrong info.

I did have two complaints from other bot'sters over technicalities in a screenshot - and re-ran the bench.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I stand corrected. I cannot find it stated anywhere in specific rules or general guidelines.
> Since I was advised to do so early on, I just did it (and actually re-ran benchmarks where I forgot the notepad). Won't be doing that anymore. Sorry for giving out the wrong info.
> 
> I did have two complaints from other bot'sters over technicalities in a screenshot - and re-ran the bench.


Whew! Had me worried.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> glad I missed the fun.
> 
> Anyway, rules are simple - and are on page 1 of this thread. (and for some reason I was polite and decided to forego the "Rejected" thing giving a user opportunity to post correctly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Hotrod - I'll correct the error... joa's had so many valid subs recently I just, well you know, ASSumed thanks!


Apologize, sometimes I just have to....Lol!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Apologize, sometimes I just have to....Lol!


I hear ya! Thanks Bro!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

And just like that, the entire top 30 is in the 10k range for Crossfire/2-Way SLi:

HoneyBadger84 -- i7 3930k @ 4.6GHz - 2x R9 290Xs @ 1150/1550 - 10023

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3438528



And that's with zero tweaks... I'll have to look at what tweaks are allowed here to try & get higher up the chart.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> And just like that, the entire top 30 is in the 10k range for Crossfire/2-Way SLi:
> HoneyBadger84 -- i7 3930k @ 4.6GHz - 2x R9 290Xs @ 1150/1550 - 10023
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3438528
> 
> And that's with zero tweaks... I'll have to look at what tweaks are allowed here to try & get higher up the chart.











you can disable Tessellation which will gain some points, but what you really need to do is dial up the clocks on those GPUs


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can disable Tessellation which will gain some points, but what you really need to do is dial up the clocks on those GPUs


Dial up? That's 150MHz core and 300MHz vRAM on air/stock air cooling. I ain't got fancy liquid like most of the folks here have pushing crazy clocks lol already seeing load temps I don't care for much in testing.


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please re 1x GPU / 290X Lightning









Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 1x 290X Lightning 1299 / 1645 -- SCORE (tess-off) *6892*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3443891


----------



## Judist

4790k @ 4.6 turbo
x2 (SLI) Titan Black
2400 Corsair Dominator Platinum

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3444606


----------



## WebTourist

WebTourist -- 3960X @ 5.1 -- 1x 780ti classified @1480 / 8200 -- SCORE: 7216



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2374244


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> WebTourist -- 3960X @ 5.1 -- 1x 780ti classified @1480 / 8200 -- SCORE: 7216
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2374244


Very nice score








2 more points and you will beat me








I'm sure you can easily do that!
It's a fun benchmark


----------



## WebTourist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Very nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more points and you will beat me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you can easily do that!
> It's a fun benchmark


I had to try but I saw your results after remove my water loops.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Dial up? That's 150MHz core and 300MHz vRAM on air/stock air cooling. I ain't got fancy liquid like most of the folks here have pushing crazy clocks lol already seeing load temps I don't care for much in testing.


Great score on air, Bro! (disable tess !)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please re 1x GPU / 290X Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 1x 290X Lightning 1299 / 1645 -- SCORE (tess-off) *6892*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3443891
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judist*
> 
> 4790k @ 4.6 turbo
> x2 (SLI) Titan Black
> 2400 Corsair Dominator Platinum
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3444606
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> WebTourist -- 3960X @ 5.1 -- 1x 780ti classified @1480 / 8200 -- SCORE: 7216
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2374244


----------



## Judist

4790k @ 4.7 turbo
x2 (SLI) Titan Black
2400 Corsair Dominator Platinum

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3456499

Had to shoot for a 10k+ score.









I think this is about as good as my cards are gonna get, man those 11k-12k+ scores are impressive!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Just realized I neglected to post up a TriFire submission and I already resold the cards I used for QuadFire testing. Lol I'll have to remember to run this when my second Tri-X gets here for a TriFire submission, might try to get away with 1150/1550 but doubt it'll fly with 2 cards being sandwiched even if I go shop-blower for side fan again.


----------



## coachrex

coachrex 3930k @ 3.8 EVGA 680superclock X3 7655



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3482596?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judist*
> 
> 4790k @ 4.7 turbo
> x2 (SLI) Titan Black
> 2400 Corsair Dominator Platinum
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3456499
> Had to shoot for a 10k+ score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is about as good as my cards are gonna get, man those 11k-12k+ scores are impressive!










Top 30 !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachrex*
> 
> coachrex 3930k @ 3.8 EVGA 680superclock X3 7655
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3482596?


----------



## gqneon

gqneon
2x SLI KPE
4770k @ 4.6 / 4.2 uncore
3dMark Firestrike Extreme 11297 7/12/14
Water Cooled EK blocks



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3525304?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> gqneon
> 2x SLI KPE
> 4770k @ 4.6 / 4.2 uncore
> 3dMark Firestrike Extreme 11297 7/12/14
> Water Cooled EK blocks
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3525304?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## error-id10t

error-id10t -- 4790K @ 4.9 -- 780 TI Classified @ 1398 / 1925 -- SCORE: 6513

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2432911


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

gqneon, just print screen button your screen shots and paste it in paint and save. Saves you the trouble of using your camera.


----------



## t3h0th3r

t3h0th3r 4790K @ 4,7GHz 1x GTX 780 Ti KPE 6814
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2429080


Higher clock on new CPU, lower clocks on GPU = higher score
mITX (z97 stinger) is still gimptown


----------



## Oggodatank

New Entry

Oggodatank -- i7-4820K @ 5.0 -- 780Ti Classified -- 1398/2000 -- Overall 6616 -- Graphics 7046 -- 7/14/2014

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8519456


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> error-id10t -- 4790K @ 4.9 -- 780 TI Classified @ 1398 / 1925 -- SCORE: 6513
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2432911










Nice physics score out of the quad core!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3h0th3r*
> 
> t3h0th3r 4790K @ 4,7GHz 1x GTX 780 Ti KPE 6814
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2429080
> 
> Higher clock on new CPU, lower clocks on GPU = higher score
> mITX (z97 stinger) is still gimptown



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oggodatank*
> 
> New Entry
> Oggodatank -- i7-4820K @ 5.0 -- 780Ti Classified -- 1398/2000 -- Overall 6616 -- Graphics 7046 -- 7/14/2014
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8519456


----------



## gqneon

gqneon
2x SLI KPE
4770k @ 4.8 / 4.2 uncore
3dMark Firestrike Extreme 11365
Water Cooled EK blocks

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3564778?

gqneon -- 4770K @ 4.8GHz -- 780Ti KPE 2xSLI @ 1463 / 7800 -- SCORE: 11365



A slight improvement and my best run to date!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> gqneon
> 2x SLI KPE
> 4770k @ 4.8 / 4.2 uncore
> 3dMark Firestrike Extreme 11365
> Water Cooled EK blocks
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3564778?
> gqneon -- 4770K @ 4.8GHz -- 780Ti KPE 2xSLI @ 1463 / 7800 -- SCORE: 11365
> 
> A slight improvement and my best run to date!










Niiice !


----------



## yawa

1st of my rebenching series since switching from Trixx to Afterburner. Huge difference to say the least. Oh and uh, Tess is on. I might try it off next time.

Yawa -- 290X 1283/1479 +300mv - 4790k @ 4.7Ghz - 8GB GSkill Ares @ 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31 1T

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3572214?

Score: 6012
Graphics: 6365
Physics: 12876
Combined: 2714


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> 1st of my rebenching series since switching from Trixx to Afterburner. Huge difference to say the least. Oh and uh, Tess is on. I might try it off next time.
> 
> Yawa -- 290X 1283/1479 +300mv - 4790k @ 4.7Ghz - 8GB GSkill Ares @ 2400Mhz 10-12-12-31 1T
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3572214?
> Score: 6012
> Graphics: 6365
> Physics: 12876
> Combined: 2714
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

[email protected] 295x2 1100/1650 --- 10252 (tess off)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3585849

... same w/ tess on


----------



## yawa

Beautiful score. It's nice to see what i may get when I grab a 2nd 290X. The 295 is impressive. What are you getting for temps? Stock water? Custom loop?

Also, you got a man's score?

As in Tess on score?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Beautiful score. It's nice to see what i may get when I grab a 2nd 290X. The 295 is impressive. What are you getting for temps? Stock water? Custom loop?
> Also, you got a man's score?
> As in Tess on score?


LOL thx - yeah - right below the tess off score, 9370 (love that... "manly score"). Updated to 10252* (for the Bot), although still only a silver cup (damn 2700K physics. I beat the Gold cup graphics score by a lot).


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> LOL thx - yeah - right below the tess off score, 9370 (love that... "manly score"). Updated to 10252* (for the Bot), although still only a silver cup (damn 2700K physics. I beat the Gold cup graphics score by a lot).


Well, I've been touting for awhile that real men bench with Tess on. Because we do.

I debated getting a 295X and trifiring as I move towards a legit 4K build, but recently, I've noticed the jaded Bitcoin miners have been selling their cards for pennies on the dollar, so I've put it off. You're experience certainly makes a compelling argument though.

Only thing is, for how cheap some 290X's are going, I could brab two + two water blocks and add them to my loop for well under $850 right now, so I keep coming back to that massive price disparity. I got my CPU/MOBO/water block combo for as cheap as possible recently ($412 total) and I'm trying to keep within a budget.

Anyways, to finish what I started, I still need, a better case (to accommodate a 420mm radiator), 5 more fans, 4K 60Hz monitor (I will likely be wait for Xmas sales), a 2nd (or 3rd, or a 295X) 290X, another set of 2400Mhz ram, and a new Power supply. So cost is sadly prohibitive.


----------



## Judist

4790k @ 4.9 turbo
x2 (SLI) Titan Black
2400 Corsair Dominator Platinum

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3611753

*10317*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judist*
> 
> 4790k @ 4.9 turbo
> x2 (SLI) Titan Black
> 2400 Corsair Dominator Platinum
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3611753
> *10317*


----------



## glnn_23

Finally have both cards on water

11071

2 x EVGA Classified kpe 1345/1900 - 3930k @ 5Ghz - Corsair Vengence 2400 mhz C9-12-11-30-214 1T

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3628258


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Finally have both cards on water
> 11071
> 2 x EVGA Classified kpe 1345/1900 - 3930k @ 5Ghz - Corsair Vengence 2400 mhz C9-12-11-30-214 1T
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3628258


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please









*Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 4x 780 Ti Cl @ 1409 / 2007 -- SCORE *21156*

http://img.hwbot.org/u45468/image_id_1213839.jpeg

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3632784


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 4x 780 Ti Cl @ 1409 / 2007 -- SCORE *21156*
> http://img.hwbot.org/u45468/image_id_1213839.jpeg
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3632784












:thumb:saw your entry on hwbot.. you formed your own team?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:saw your entry on hwbot.. you formed your own team?


...did that back in April when I left enthusiast league for extreme cooling...will probably re-join OCN if / when I go Pro OC


----------



## gqneon

gqneon
1x KPE (SLI disabled)
4770k @ 4.8 / 4.2 uncore
3dMark Firestrike Extreme 6876
Water Cooled EK block



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3651819?

Single card run for the heck of it. 1515 / 7700


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Happy to hopscotch a few people with my recent OCed run:

HoneyBadger84 --- i7 3930k @ 4.6GHz --- 4x R9 290Xs @ 1175/1450 --- 16777

Validation URL: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2513558

Screenshot:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> gqneon
> 1x KPE (SLI disabled)
> 4770k @ 4.8 / 4.2 uncore
> 3dMark Firestrike Extreme 6876
> Water Cooled EK block
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3651819?
> Single card run for the heck of it. 1515 / 7700











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Happy to hopscotch a few people with my recent OCed run:
> HoneyBadger84 --- i7 3930k @ 4.6GHz --- 4x R9 290Xs @ 1175/1450 --- 16777
> Validation URL: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2513558
> Screenshot:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Try disabling Tess in CCC


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try disabling Tess in CCC[/CENTER]


I'll have to rerun it tomorrow with Tess off, cards are busy doin' a few Folding WUs now, giving them a nice warm "welcome to the fiery underworld" welcome. lol


----------



## Joa3d43

...a little update









...30 C ambient, plus long weekend, int'l fireworks comp and various parades mean that stores are running real low on ice...4x 780 Ti Classies melt the stuff via their rads at an alarming rate









*Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 4x 780 Ti Classies @ 1409 / 2014 -- SCORE *21213*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3700568


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...a little update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...30 C ambient, plus long weekend, int'l fireworks comp and various parades mean that stores are running real low on ice...4x 780 Ti Classies melt the stuff via their rads at an alarming rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 4960X @ 5108 -- 4x 780 Ti Classies @ 1409 / 2014 -- SCORE *21213*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3700568











Sounds like a fun weekend!


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3897434

3930K @ 4.985 ghz
G-Skill Trident X @ 2448 mhz 9-12-12-28
Gigabyte R9 290X @ 1230/1500 @ 1.42 volts


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3897434
> 
> 3930K @ 4.985 ghz
> G-Skill Trident X @ 2448 mhz 9-12-12-28
> Gigabyte R9 290X @ 1230/1500 @ 1.42 volts


----------



## kpforce1

Well I barely made it.... but I made it lol

kpforce1 ---- x5650 @ 4.6 Ghz --- Vanilla GTX Titan 1437/3602 --- 6562 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2659843


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Well I barely made it.... but I made it lol
> 
> kpforce1 ---- x5650 @ 4.6 Ghz --- Vanilla GTX Titan 1437/3602 --- 6562
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Validation link please...


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2659843

Do I get a detective licence for finding this?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Validation link please...


oops... fixed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2659843
> 
> Do I get a detective licence for finding this?


lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Well I barely made it.... but I made it lol
> 
> kpforce1 ---- x5650 @ 4.6 Ghz --- Vanilla GTX Titan 1437/3602 --- 6562 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2659843











Nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2659843
> Do I get a detective licence for finding this?


Why... yes you do!


----------



## alancsalt

lol... ocd (futuremarks search function listed it as unknown cpu in search, but had it right in validation.....)


----------



## kirk007

kirk007 --- 4770k @ 4.7ghz --- SLI 780Ti Classified HC @ 1383/2036 --- Score 11472 --- Date 09/07/14

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2712231



-edited my post as I got few more points. Can't fully max out the CPU and the GPUs due to powersupply maxing out (AX1200i). One of my GPUs require a bit too much voltage to get close to 1400Mhz, if only it was as good as the other one


----------



## MunneY

MunneY --- 5960x @ 4.63ghz --- SLI 780Ti Classified @ 1360/2000 --- Score 11220 --- Date 09/08/14

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2711382


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirk007*
> 
> kirk007 --- 4770k @ 4.7ghz --- SLI 780Ti Classified HC @ 1383/2036 --- Score 11472 --- Date 09/07/14
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2712231
> 
> 
> 
> -edited my post as I got few more points. Can't fully max out the CPU and the GPUs due to powersupply maxing out (AX1200i). One of my GPUs require a bit too much voltage to get close to 1400Mhz, if only it was as good as the other one











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> MunneY --- 5960x @ 4.63ghz --- SLI 780Ti Classified @ 1360/2000 --- Score 11220 --- Date 09/08/14
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2711382


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


Sucks... thats not my actual clocks, but what was reported! Hopefully when the EVbot comes, I'll be able to get some REAL scores.


----------



## Silent Scone

Silent Scone--- 5960x @ 4.75ghz --- 980GTX @ 1486/1970 (boost) --- Score 7046



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4107860?

Pretty confident it will do more







This was by no means a cold run either!

EDIT: Sorry JP! lol x


----------



## omarh2o

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4111038?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Silent Scone--- 5960x @ 4.75ghz --- 980GTX @ 1486/1970 (boost) --- Score 7046
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4107860?
> Pretty confident it will do more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was by no means a cold run either!
> EDIT: Sorry JP! lol x











First GTX 980








Lolz - That score has been there for > 6months. 'bout time you caught up








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omarh2o*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4111038?


----------



## Silent Scone

.

Hey, I've not owned a Kepler Classified, strictly reference so getting in the top 10-20 at all is pretty good going thanks







(don't think I entered my Titans score here)


----------



## whyscotty

WHYSCOTTY - [email protected] - [email protected]/2053(BOOST TO 1420) - SCORE 6819

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2780591

https://imageshack.com/i/ippkSKkYj

WHYSCOTTY - [email protected] - SLI [email protected]/2053(BOOST TO 1420) - SCORE 11606

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2780843

https://imageshack.com/i/p8E1nLxjj


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Hey, I've not owned a Kepler Classified, strictly reference so getting in the top 10-20 at all is pretty good going thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (don't think I entered my Titans score here)


I didn't see your titan blk scores. would have liked to see how they did in tri-sli. firestrike has been giving me headaches ever since 8.1 and new drivers. I think I broke it. re-install hasnt helped.
this is the ref boost bios - not very good.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4116999


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whyscotty*
> 
> WHYSCOTTY - [email protected] - [email protected]/2053(BOOST TO 1420) - SCORE 6819
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2780591
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ippkSKkYj
> 
> 
> 
> WHYSCOTTY - [email protected] - SLI [email protected]/2053(BOOST TO 1420) - SCORE 11606
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2780843
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/p8E1nLxjj


----------



## chuuurles

hey another noob question from me.... i ran fire strike extreme with my new rig.. anyways i posted a decent score of 6650



anyways i am not showing up in the fire strike extreme hall of frame. do i have to submit my result or is their a waiting period?

sorry if i am in the wrong thread!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuuurles*
> 
> hey another noob question from me.... i ran fire strike extreme with my new rig.. anyways i posted a decent score of 6650
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways i am not showing up in the fire strike extreme hall of frame. do i have to submit my result or is their a waiting period?
> 
> sorry if i am in the wrong thread!


Just need to sign and have your screen shot say Valid Result:



Might take a bit for newly released cards to get recognized.


----------



## chuuurles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Just need to sign and have your screen shot say Valid Result:
> 
> 
> 
> Might take a bit for newly released cards to get recognized.


hey thanks, i edited my posted and replaced the screen shot with the one that is validated.. others are on their with the 980 so i would assume they were submitted around the same time as me? NBD though just curious more than anything!


----------



## Kimir

Screenshot alone won't give you a spot in the spreadsheet, follow the requirement in the first post in page 1.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Kimir, think chuuurles is referring to 3dmark hall of fame.

I might be wrong.


----------



## chuuurles

ohh one of my lower scores showed up.. this is my last post on this subject ill shut up now


















says i have a 5960x (i wish!) actually running a 5930k.

yes Mr.TOOSHORT i was referring to fire strike extreme hall of fame on 3dmark website


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Kimir, think chuuurles is referring to 3dmark hall of fame.
> 
> I might be wrong.


My bad if that's the case.








The hall of fame is stupid IMO, I have one of my score showing up that is lower than another valid one. wth?!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

And GTX 690s in the single gpu list aswell!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuuurles*
> 
> hey thanks, i edited my posted and replaced the screen shot with the one that is validated.. others are on their with the 980 so i would assume they were submitted around the same time as me? NBD though just curious more than anything!


go to that results page on your profile online... the click "Unhide"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> My bad if that's the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hall of fame is stupid IMO, I have one of my score showing up that is lower than another valid one. wth?!


if that score is in your "My Results" file or saved to your PC, just resubmit with the upload form.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuuurles*
> 
> ohh one of my lower scores showed up.. this is my last post on this subject ill shut up now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> says i have a 5960x (i wish!) actually running a 5930k.
> yes Mr.TOOSHORT i was referring to fire strike extreme hall of fame on 3dmark website


Check that you have the most recent version of SysInfo installed. FM has been reading the new 6 and 8 cores just fine... well except for yours!








If you are submitting an entry, please post as:

[*] OCN user name ---- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score
[*] FULL Screenshot including the 3DMark window with the result (prtscrn, open paint, cntrl-V, cntrl-S [name it], post with the picture or paperclip tool)
[*] Validation URL (copy the link from the browser window that will pop up)
[*] The most recent version of System Information or most recent "-1"

... sometimes with multiple runs back-to-back, it's best to validate manually.


----------



## HighTemplar

This is *NOT* an 'Official' entry, as I can't validate this score online atm, due to the registration key.

However, this is a reference for those wondering what a GTX 980 can do in reference form.

Take this with as little or much salt as you like. This is after 30 minutes of tweaking.

1582mhz core, 8468 memory. Max voltage.

i7 3770k @ 4.5ghz, 32GB DDR3 @ 1600. P8P67 WS Revolution

Windows 8.1 unpatched

GPU Score: *7357*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> This is *NOT* an 'Official' entry, as I can't validate this score online atm, due to the registration key.
> 
> However, this is a reference for those wondering what a GTX 980 can do in reference form.
> 
> Take this with as little or much salt as you like. This is after 30 minutes of tweaking.
> 
> 1582mhz core, 8468 memory. Max voltage.
> 
> i7 3770k @ 4.5ghz, 32GB DDR3 @ 1600. P8P67 WS Revolution
> 
> Windows 8.1 unpatched
> 
> GPU Score: *7357*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very nice... come on classified!


----------



## Silent Scone

Just because









I'm not going to do any more on these till I get my other two and put them on water


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to do any more on these till I get my other two and put them on water


nice... validation link? (etc.)


----------



## Silent Scone

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4136194?

You can put that one on if you feel you can accept, was just the improved graphics score really


----------



## Moparman

Guess I'll give my 4 680s a run brb.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

AHN JONG HYUN ---- i7 5960X @4.7GHz --- GTX 980gs ---7413

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2840864



THANK YOU~


----------



## muhd86

*

muhd86 4960x @ 4.6ghz - gtx 760 tri sli ----7537*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> AHN JONG HYUN ---- i7 5960X @4.7GHz --- GTX 980gs ---7413
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2840864
> 
> THANK YOU~











*No Bronze Medal - My mistake!*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *muhd86 4960x @ 4.6ghz - gtx 760 tri sli ----7537*


you needed to include this: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4143411


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you needed to include this: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4143411


thank you so much..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> thank you so much..


go for sliver or gold!!









... or bronze..


----------



## Silent Scone

Only 4.7?









Nice work! I'll post mine tomorrow or else I'll feel a little bad lol


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Only 4.7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work! I'll post mine tomorrow or else I'll feel a little bad lol


lol


----------



## Silent Scone

Dude you've pointed him by his GFX Score lol!

Just noticed. Here's mine:

Silent Scone 5960x @ 4.75ghz - 980 GTX 1497/2073 ----7278

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4194388


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Dude you've pointed him by his GFX Score lol!
> Just noticed. Here's mine:
> Silent Scone 5960x @ 4.75ghz - 980 GTX 1497/2073 ----7278
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4194388










CORRECTED


----------



## Silent Scone

lmao. I was not aware of that badge!


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lmao. I was not aware of that badge!


dude~wait^^

i will post 4.8ghz soon


----------



## Silent Scone

Only 4.8?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Only 4.8?


?oh you???4.9ghz?^^

maybe not 5.0ghz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> ?oh you???4.9ghz?^^
> 
> maybe not 5.0ghz


whichever, but next time plz post the correct TOTAL score in your dataline, not the graphics score.


----------



## Silent Scone

Silent Scone---- 5960x @ 4.75 --- TRI-SLI 980GTX 1482/2053 --- 17883



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4202464


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Silent Scone---- 5960x @ 4.75 --- TRI-SLI 980GTX 1482/2053 --- 17883
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4202464











Lol - That score is ridiculous!


----------



## Silent Scone

Cheers bro. HWBOT world record


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Cheers bro. HWBOT world record


yo - what's your bot ID? NVM, got it. What not Team OCN?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yo - what's your bot ID? NVM, got it. What not Team OCN?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Also... you better upload a screenshot of your scores... you're gonna get reported.


----------



## Silent Scone

Who me? I have? Lol

Get better internet









I didn't know you guys very well back then


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Who me? I have? Lol
> 
> Get better internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you guys very well back then


http://hwbot.org/submission/2636789_


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2636789_


I see no screen in his screenshot, only GPU's and tubing


----------



## Silent Scone

You don't need a screen' shot in the system shot you doughnuts lol









EDIT: Ah that one!


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You don't need a screen' shot in the system shot you doughnuts lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ah that one!


 I don't call you out unless I know what I'm looking at :-D


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You don't need a screen' shot in the system shot you doughnuts lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ah that one!


----------



## DividebyZERO

Bring back the old x58 for some love. Oldie but goodie.

DividebyZero --- [email protected] --- 4x [email protected] 1200/1600 --- 16802



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4218885?

My lepa G1600 is a beast far as i am concerned


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







13.12whql is dated for sure, ill have to give the new 14.9 a spin soon after i get more tweaking.


----------



## AdamK47

Using my boring, yet stable, 24/7 overclocks.

AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 4 x GTX 980 ~1360/7400 --- 19713



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4221508



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The LEPA G1600 is indeed an awesome power supply. My older system was pulling about 1450W during Fire Strike Extreme when I was running a 4960X @ 4.5GHz with an ASRock Extreme11 and Four GTX Titans. That went down to around 1300W when I went with a 5960X @ 4.0GHz and a Gigabyte X99 board. Now it's down to 1050W by replacing the Titans with four GTX 980s.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Cheers bro. HWBOT world record


ah, come on bro... you can't squeeze another 1000 pts outta that rig?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah, come on bro... you can't squeeze another 1000 pts outta that rig?


*cough* Nvidia Inspector *cough*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Bring back the old x58 for some love. Oldie but goodie.
> DividebyZero --- [email protected] --- 4x [email protected] 1200/1600 --- 16802
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4218885?
> 
> 
> My lepa G1600 is a beast far as i am concerned
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13.12whql is dated for sure, ill have to give the new 14.9 a spin soon after i get more tweaking.












well .... at least for ~6 hours!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> Using my boring, yet stable, 24/7 overclocks.
> AdamK47 --- 5960X @ 4.0GHz --- 4 x GTX 980 ~1360/7400 --- 19713
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4221508
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The LEPA G1600 is indeed an awesome power supply. My older system was pulling about 1450W during Fire Strike Extreme when I was running a 4960X @ 4.5GHz with an ASRock Extreme11 and Four GTX Titans. That went down to around 1300W when I went with a 5960X @ 4.0GHz and a Gigabyte X99 board. Now it's down to 1050W by replacing the Titans with four GTX 980s.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well .... at least for ~6 hours!


yeah I know it made me sad inside :-(
Hehehe o well its all good, only room for more improvement but I dont think ill be topping 19k with this old beast..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah, come on bro... you can't squeeze another 1000 pts outta that rig?


Potentially! lol. Got one out of three of my blocks here. waiting on the other two. It's that bug I was getting with SLI which I believe may have now been rectified. Will try again tonight


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Potentially! lol. Got one out of three of my blocks here. waiting on the other two. It's that bug I was getting with SLI which I believe may have now been rectified. Will try again tonight


what was the bug? speaking of bugs... i noticed that my gpus were idling at 1.25V yesterday... couldn't get them to idle at .9V. tried reflashing, NG, stock bios (flip the switch) NG! Removed nv drivers, cleaned with DDU, and reinstalled the same version... viola! back to normal. had a couple of hard crashes the other day and think it corrupted the drivers!

BTW - the 980 classified is gonna be a rocket. three bios slots, evbot.. etc. better grab those positions while you can!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what was the bug? speaking of bugs... i noticed that my gpus were idling at 1.25V yesterday... couldn't get them to idle at .9V. tried reflashing, NG, stock bios (flip the switch) NG! Removed nv drivers, cleaned with DDU, and reinstalled the same version... viola! back to normal. had a couple of hard crashes the other day and think it corrupted the drivers!
> 
> BTW - the 980 classified is gonna be a rocket. three bios slots, evbot.. etc. better grab those positions while you can!


I know RE Classified lol, those scores will get decimated! Although I'll be able to grab a fair few more points out of em yet on water.

Will probably grab a Classy if they're not too much.

I think the bug was for the same reason, few hard crashes. Since updating to 344.16 it's gone (I think). The physics bug I'm referring to with SLI


----------



## MunneY

Ok, so I kept pushing my CPU last night for a bit... Man does this board get fussy when you apply something it doesnt like.

I started trying to run 35 cache/uncore and auto volts and it wasn't having it

I'm not REAL sure if I'm even gonna overclock it, but I'd like to have a setting for benching.

At 4.8ghz it takes 1.41v to get it stable, which, I'm ok way, but thats a far jump from the 4.7 volts @ 1.37. I god an "Okay" chip, and I know this. I was really going to gun for 5.0, but I've got a feeling its gonna take 1.5v and I'm not comfortable running that volts 24.7


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I know RE Classified lol, those scores will get decimated! Although I'll be able to grab a fair few more points out of em yet on water.
> 
> Will probably grab a Classy if they're not too much.
> 
> I think the bug was for the same reason, few hard crashes. Since updating to 344.16 it's gone (I think). The physics bug I'm referring to with SLI


I think I'll grab 3.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Ok, so I kept pushing my CPU last night for a bit... Man does this board get fussy when you apply something it doesnt like.
> 
> I started trying to run 35 cache/uncore and auto volts and it wasn't having it
> 
> I'm not REAL sure if I'm even gonna overclock it, but I'd like to have a setting for benching.
> 
> At 4.8ghz it takes 1.41v to get it stable, which, I'm ok way, but thats a far jump from the 4.7 volts @ 1.37. I god an "Okay" chip, and I know this. I was really going to gun for 5.0, but I've got a feeling its gonna take 1.5v and I'm not comfortable running that volts 24.7


what... you want me to feel bad for you and your [email protected] chip?









anyway - auto cache voltage is borked. set it manually to 1.3V and see how high cache will go. "Be advised" cache-induced crashes are really ugly! Sometimes requiring switching off the PSU... clrcmos is not enough.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think I'll grab 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what... you want me to feel bad for you and your [email protected] chip?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway - auto cache voltage is borked. set it manually to 1.3V and see how high cache will go. "Be advised" cache-induced crashes are really ugly! Sometimes requiring switching off the PSU... clrcmos is not enough.


trust me dude... I was about to throw this 5000$ hunk of metal out the window last night LOL.


----------



## phynce

Small update before the boards get murdered by new hardware.

4930K @ 4.84ghz
780tiC SLI @ 1424/1977
Score- 11712



validation link- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4258665


----------



## Joa3d43

...a little early Haswell-E / 780 Ti Classy action







...CPU and GPU not on full tilt yet as they're on a temp water-cooled setup, but I'm getting closer on the DDR4 ... looking at 3200 MHz w/slightly tighter timing, or 3333 MHz w/slightly looser timing > almost a dead heat, but..

...once this new setup has proper cooling, I look forward to some multi-gpu stuff...Haswell-E has a lot of power, other than that translates into quick 'shoot-ups' of heat









Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4.6 GHz - 1x 780 TI Classy - *SCORE 7320*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4282277



...and for those folks with 'inquiring minds' & wondering about the identical setup running identical clocks / drivers / everything, here is the 'sister' Firestike (non-extreme) run...


----------



## Yungbenny911

Dayum, nice clocks! My 980's better whoop some a$$







. I'll still probably get a classy when they are for sale just for fun.


----------



## kx11

kx11 --- 5930k @ 4.6Ghz --- GTX 980 SLi --- 11143

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4287908?



reference PNY gpus


----------



## Kimir

Running in dual channel with two 8GB dimm at 2133 doesn't help you here (that's what sysinfo says, but your sig says 3000Mhz? huh).
There is really no advantage to go for anything else but the 5960x for someone who has a 4930k!


----------



## kx11

oh that was just wrong information by me

i'm on unstable Mobo after all , i think in a week i had 25 BSODs but a reset makes things go back to normal again


----------



## jmg2

CPU: intel 5960x @4.4 ghz, everything else stock
Memory: DDR4 2800 @ 2800
GPU: 3x EVGA gtx 980s @ +90 core clock, everything else stock

3dmark validation: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2919242

Score: 16,129 (number 69 on hall of fame!!)


----------



## Kimir

Wow, such power, much impressed!

Not at entry, obviously (unless there is a top 30 starting by lowest score)
Just testing win10 on a tiny machine, didn't knew I could run 3DMark on it, well I can!









did the other tests as well


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










wondering if I can put that on the bot, with cpu-z being borked, I doubt so.
Also, what's up with 3DMark recognizing my Intel HD4000 and not after restarting it... funny to get the time measurement thing every single time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phynce*
> 
> Small update before the boards get murdered by new hardware.
> 4930K @ 4.84ghz
> 780tiC SLI @ 1424/1977
> Score- 11712
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> validation link- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4258665











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...a little early Haswell-E / 780 Ti Classy action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...CPU and GPU not on full tilt yet as they're on a temp water-cooled setup, but I'm getting closer on the DDR4 ... looking at 3200 MHz w/slightly tighter timing, or 3333 MHz w/slightly looser timing > almost a dead heat, but..
> ...once this new setup has proper cooling, I look forward to some multi-gpu stuff...Haswell-E has a lot of power, other than that translates into quick 'shoot-ups' of heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4.6 GHz - 1x 780 TI Classy - *SCORE 7320*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4282277
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and for those folks with 'inquiring minds' & wondering about the identical setup running identical clocks / drivers / everything, here is the 'sister' Firestike (non-extreme) run...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 --- 5930k @ 4.6Ghz --- GTX 980 SLi --- 11143
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4287908?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reference PNY gpus











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmg2*
> 
> CPU: intel 5960x @4.4 ghz, everything else stock
> Memory: DDR4 2800 @ 2800
> GPU: 3x EVGA gtx 980s @ +90 core clock, everything else stock
> 3dmark validation: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2919242
> Score: 16,129 (number 69 on hall of fame!!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Wow, such power, much impressed!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at entry, obviously (unless there is a top 30 starting by lowest score)
> Just testing win10 on a tiny machine, didn't knew I could run 3DMark on it, well I can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did the other tests as well
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wondering if I can put that on the bot, with cpu-z being borked, I doubt so.
> Also, what's up with 3DMark recognizing my Intel HD4000 and not after restarting it... funny to get the time measurement thing every single time.


lol - is that a tablet? Not bad skydiver and ice storm!


----------



## Kimir

Not a tablet, but an industrial computer.
This one:

The sp120 isn't here by default, just put it there while benching. It works better with the passive heat spreader+that fan than the original blower.
Edit: it's this thing, to be exact.


----------



## devilhead

CPU: 5960X 4.9ghz 1.46v (4.7ghz cache 1.42v)
GPU: 290X 1371/1721 at 1.49v (after vdrop)
and crappy crucial 2133Mhz memory at stock 2133mhz
score: 7226
3dmark validation :http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2956950


edit: have and other score, but with those score i need to fight with Joa3d43 for 7 place








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2956766


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> CPU: 5960X 4.9ghz 1.46v (4.7ghz cache 1.42v)
> GPU: 290X 1371/1721 at 1.49v (after vdrop)
> and crappy crucial 2133Mhz memory at stock 2133mhz
> score: 7226
> 3dmark validation :http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2956950
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: have and other score, but with those score i need to fight with Joa3d43 for 7 place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2956766


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX 780Ti KPE Sli -- 12177

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2957692


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> CPU: 5960X 4.9ghz 1.46v (4.7ghz cache 1.42v)
> GPU: 290X 1371/1721 at 1.49v (after vdrop)
> and crappy crucial 2133Mhz memory at stock 2133mhz
> score: 7226
> 3dmark validation :http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2956950
> 
> 
> edit: have and other score, but with those score i need to fight with Joa3d43 for 7 place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2956766


Those GPU clocks...









Water or Ln2..??


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Those GPU clocks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water or Ln2..??


water







ambient was around 16C







and in my 900D i have 2X480x60mm + 360x40mm+ 240x45mm
so i think it is enough cooling for 5960x and 290X


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Those GPU clocks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water or Ln2..??
> 
> 
> 
> water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambient was around 16C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in my 900D i have 2X480x60mm + 360x40mm+ 240x45mm
> so i think it is enough cooling for 5960x and 290X
Click to expand...

Cool.
More than enough cooling for sure.

One last thing, I assume that is the Asus Matrix 290x.?


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Cool.
> More than enough cooling for sure.
> 
> One last thing, I assume that is the Asus Matrix 290x.?


no, it is just reference sapphire 290X


----------



## Joa3d43

Update please









5960X / 4.7GHz -- 1x 780 Ti Classy / 1492 / 2029 -- *SCORE 7401*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4344799


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice score, run it again on Windows 8.1 just out of curiosity please


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice score, run it again on Windows 8.1 just out of curiosity please


Tx Silent Scone ...as to Win 8.1; I got so frustrated and blew the whole Win8>8.1 install away; currently only have Win 8 running on that bench drive...however, I recall that Win 8.1 was a touch (but not much) faster than 8 w/ my 2x 7990s, but 8.1 also 'meddled' far more under the hood (ie BIOS) once it had crashed a few times in a row which led to excruciating mental pain and unprintable swear-word orgies...


----------



## the9quad

FSU 7099

All stock speeds. Nice to break the top 5 for 3 cards and #12 overall, that should last all of five minutes, lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FSU 7099
> 
> All stock speeds. Nice to break the top 5 for 3 cards and #12 overall, that should last all of five minutes, lol.


FSU 8444... http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2969197

















now all you guys w/o 4K can put some real hurt on your cards! (do we need a top 30 thread?)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX 780Ti KPE Sli -- 12177
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2957692











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5960X / 4.7GHz -- 1x 780 Ti Classy / 1492 / 2029 -- *SCORE 7401*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4344799
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> FSU 8444... http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2969197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now all you guys w/o 4K can put some real hurt on your cards! (*do we need a top 30 thread*?)


...probably as it's a separate test...didn't even know FS Ultra existed, my Steam auto update on another machine missed it somehow...


----------



## Joa3d43

...some fun stuff happening @ HWBot > Kingpin is ringing the neck w/ some LN2 of the new GTX 980 Classified









http://hwbot.org/submission/2650079_kingpin_3dmark___fire_strike_geforce_gtx_980_19811_marks
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2870614


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> FSU 8444... http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2969197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now all you guys w/o 4K can put some real hurt on your cards! (do we need a top 30 thread?)


What kinda question is that.......

I expect NOTHING less


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> What kinda question is that.......
> 
> I expect NOTHING less


oh maaan - I'm already doing 3 + 2 halves (skydiver and HW-E)


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> oh maaan - I'm already doing 3 + 2 halves (skydiver and HW-E)


Yeah thats alot... I'd offer to do it, but I tend to get lost.


----------



## Kimir

Jeez, I had to take the evbot and dmm out to get 6k on the FSU!








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2979956

Dat memory usage tho, it crush the graphic test 2 lol

Meanwhile, my very first run (with demo enable, oups) was my best run out of them all with daily clock.. (only 20 tries)


----------



## Jpmboy

*OCN Firestrike Ultra Top 30*










@Kimir - want to share in FSU thread?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> *OCN Firestrike Ultra Top 30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Kimir - want to share in FSU thread?


Yeah, why not. If I can help.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah, why not. If I can help.


Definitely you can help - just PM me with a (your) gmail address, I'll send you a share invite for the FSU Google spreadsheet.








Thanks !!!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Definitely you can help - just PM me with a (your) gmail address, I'll send you a share invite for the FSU Google spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks !!!


Roger that, you got a pm.


----------



## marc0053

Minor update before winter








marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin - 1450MHz - 2025Mhz - Score = 7254
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4391055


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Minor update before winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin - 1450MHz - 2025Mhz - Score = 7254
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4391055


----------



## Kimir

Kimir -- 4930K @4.8 -- GTX 780Ti KPE SLI 1398/1950 -- 11658
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3004566


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Kimir -- 4930K @4.8 -- GTX 780Ti KPE SLI 1398/1950 -- 11658
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3004566


----------



## Joa3d43

...update for 4x GPUs









*Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 4.8 giggles -- 4x 780 TI Classies -- *SCORE 22337*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4424933


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update for 4x GPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 4.8 giggles -- 4x 780 TI Classies -- *SCORE 22337*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4424933


----------



## bbond007

posted in wrong thread, sorry


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> SSD died. rebuilt computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new score -> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4434143?
> 
> bbond007 -- 4670k @4.4GHz -- MSI R9 290X Gamer(x2) @1100MHz -- 5161
> 
> thanks!


that's a good run! I know you meant to post it *here*


----------



## devilhead

devilhead 5960X @ 4.9GHz(2133mhz memory) --- sapphire 290X 1380/1725 --- 7441
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4467129


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> devilhead 5960X @ 4.9GHz(2133mhz memory) --- sapphire 290X 1380/1725 --- 7441
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4467129


----------



## Mydog

Mydog - i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 980 - 1560 MHz - 2006 MHz - Score = 7323

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3055644


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 980 - 1560 MHz - 2006 MHz - Score = 7323
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3055644


----------



## Mydog

Mydog - i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 980 SLI - 1537 MHz - 1980 MHz - Score = 12896

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3062707


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 980 SLI - 1537 MHz - 1980 MHz - Score = 12896
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3062707


----------



## Joa3d43

...those pesky 980s - though I might get a few of them 980 Classies







...for now though...

*Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 4800 -- 2x 780 Ti Classies 1446 / 2007 - SCORE = *12898*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4491419



...made it into the top 5 / HOF for 2x GPU...don't expect this score to last that long, but may be there's a bit left in the tank


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...those pesky 980s - though I might get a few of them 980 Classies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...for now though...
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 4800 -- 2x 780 Ti Classies 1446 / 2007 - SCORE = *12898*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4491419
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...made it into the top 5 / HOF for 2x GPU...don't expect this score to last that long, but may be there's a bit left in the tank
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Damn you, got me by 2-TWO points huh!

Challenge accepted









Great score


----------



## Mydog

And challenge completed and extended to @Joa3d43









You said there was a bit left in the tank









Mydog - i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 980 SLI - 1552 MHz - 1991 MHz - Score = 13199

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3068724


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...those pesky 980s - though I might get a few of them 980 Classies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...for now though...
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 4800 -- 2x 780 Ti Classies 1446 / 2007 - SCORE = *12898*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4491419
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...made it into the top 5 / HOF for 2x GPU...don't expect this score to last that long, but may be there's a bit left in the tank
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> And challenge completed and extended to @Joa3d43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said there was a bit left in the tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog - i7 5960x @ 4.8GHz - GTX 980 SLI - 1552 MHz - 1991 MHz - Score = 13199
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3068724
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2224448/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]













Great battle guys!


----------



## Joa3d43

...my my, someone is taking this all very seriously... 'challenge accepted' ?







I was finishing my SLI runs for a sponsorship thing

.....I'll do some more 2x GPUs right after my tri- and quad run HWBot program, but 'apples-to-apples' will be when my 980s get here (and Sky does a custom BIOS, and EVBot firmware is updated







) ...shouldn't be long now


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...my my, someone is taking this all very seriously... 'challenge accepted' ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was finishing my SLI runs for a sponsorship thing
> 
> .....I'll do some more 2x GPUs right after my tri- and quad run HWBot program, but 'apples-to-apples' will be when my 980s get here (and Sky does a custom BIOS, and EVBot firmware is updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ...shouldn't be long now


All in good fun sir, just pulling your leg a bit









And as you said where still waiting on the Classy with custom bios and Evbot firmware. Then we can have a friendly non serious competition.


----------



## MunneY

coSANDBAGGERSugh

lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - who's taking this too seriously?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> All in good fun sir, just pulling your leg a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as you said where still waiting on the Classy with custom bios and Evbot firmware. Then we can have a friendly non serious competition.


...I know it's all tongue-in-cheek







...my last run (above) was the test run after I had a huge leak (mobo and two cards got hit when a fitting got loose) whilst in the middle of a sponsorship discussion...bad timing









...I had cleaned everything up and 'hair-dried' it, and each card by itself worked fine, but initially, SLI would just give you a mix of black-screen and gobbledegook...turned out some of the spillage hit the SLI connector and underneath...anyway, it's working again, and I can get back to my bench program... 'we will meet again for sure'







, in the mean time, congrats MyDog


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I know it's all tongue-in-cheek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...my last run (above) was the test run after I had a huge leak (mobo and two cards got hit when a fitting got loose) whilst in the middle of a sponsorship discussion...bad timing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I had cleaned everything up and 'hair-dried' it, and each card by itself worked fine, but initially, SLI would just give you a mix of black-screen and gobbledegook...turned out some of the spillage hit the SLI connector and underneath...anyway, it's working again, and I can get back to my bench program... 'we will meet again for sure'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , in the mean time, congrats MyDog


moar sponsorship talk


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> moar sponsorship talk


...I was approached







...but I rather use someone else' $ than mine to buy 4x + 4x cards


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I was approached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but I rather use someone else' $ than mine to buy 4x + 4x cards


congrats man! i have to agree!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> congrats man! i have to agree!


...there's no free lunch though...you have to do stuff for that, and worse, it's very tough to get two different manufacturers (ie mobo and GPU) to work together for a package deal...hardware is a fiercely competitive 'margin' business


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...there's no free lunch though...you have to do stuff for that, and worse, it's very tough to get two different manufacturers (ie mobo and GPU) to work together for a package deal...hardware is a fiercely competitive 'margin' business


When I still had my Youtube channel, I ran into issues a few times. People wanted "exclusivity" that I wasn't willing to give.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> When I still had my Youtube channel, I ran into issues a few times. People wanted "exclusivity" that I wasn't willing to give.


...I hear you...don't want to be too far off topic, but all the 'good stuff' / top-end gear we like / post about are really just low-volume, low-profit 'halo' products for the business managers (engineers can be different)...it's just a question of how many extra $199 mobos can be sold w/ putting up / publicizing records w/ a $500+ mobo, or how many '265 X2' GPUs can be sold when stories come out about '295X2'


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I hear you...don't want to be too far off topic, but all the 'good stuff' / top-end gear we like / post about are really just low-volume, low-profit 'halo' products for the business managers (engineers can be different)...it's just a question of how many extra $199 mobos can be sold w/ putting up / publicizing records w/ a $500+ mobo, or how many '265 X2' GPUs can be sold when stories come out about '295X2'


Its all a numbers game! Make sure you let us know how it is.. I have to say, I enjoy "competing" with you, even though we arent even in the same league


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Add me please..

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4511737


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please









Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4.8 GHz -- 3x 780 TI Classies -- *SCORE = 18130*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4513593?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Add me please..
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4511737


*Requirements for entries in this thread:
[*] OCN user name ---- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score
[*] FULL Screenshot including the 3DMark window with the result (prtscrn, open paint, cntrl-V, cntrl-S [name it], post with the picture or paperclip tool)
[*] Validation URL (copy the link from the browser window that will pop up)*

see post #1 and the one above this post for an example.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X @ 4.8 GHz -- 3x 780 TI Classies -- *SCORE = 18130*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4513593?


----------



## SDhydro

update....cpu dry ice and gpu LN2

sdhydro - 2600k @ 5.4GHz - GTX 980 - 1982/2052 - Score = 7731

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3094351


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> update....cpu dry ice and gpu LN2
> 
> sdhydro - 2600k @ 5.4GHz - GTX 980 - 1982/2052 - Score = 7731
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3094351


...very nice







...re LN2 for GPU, what were your 'load temps' on the Strix - Maxwell (if that's not proprietary info) ?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...re LN2 for GPU, what were your 'load temps' on the Strix - Maxwell (if that's not proprietary info) ?


Load temps were -120c.

Only two attempts at gpu ln2 previously were on a gtx 780 dcii and kingpin 780ti and neither of those two cards would run any colder than -70c. Was starting to think it was my monitor even though I was using dvi to vga adapter. Well this card just proved that theory wrong.

Bad thing was I though my card might had died towards end of benching. As soon as windows would start to load I would get red dots everywhere and windows went to basic few colors and said in device manager that windows found problems with card. Was scary stuff LOL but dried out overnight and with hair dryer and just tested with stock cooler and all is well


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Load temps were -120c.
> 
> Only two attempts at gpu ln2 previously were on a gtx 780 dcii and kingpin 780ti and neither of those two cards would run any colder than -70c. Was starting to think it was my monitor even though I was using dvi to vga adapter. Well this card just proved that theory wrong.
> 
> Bad thing was I though my card might had died towards end of benching. As soon as windows would start to load I would get red dots everywhere and windows went to basic few colors and said in device manager that windows found problems with card. Was scary stuff LOL but dried out overnight and with hair dryer and just tested with stock cooler and all is well


awesome score. really nice gpu score. What bios did you use? was it one of the ones from kingpin forums.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> awesome score. really nice gpu score. What bios did you use? was it one of the ones from kingpin forums.


Thanks strong island. Lookin forward to some subzero results from ya. Yes from kingpin forums ive tried them all from shammy, elmor, and coolice that are in the strix thread. Under water shammy and coolice worked better for me then the elmor bios but under ln2 i tested shammy fixed mem bios and coolice bios and had better luck with the coolice one but my card might have been just getting a little buggy towards the end when i tried the shammy bios.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Load temps were -120c.
> 
> Only two attempts at gpu ln2 previously were on a gtx 780 dcii and kingpin 780ti and neither of those two cards would run any colder than -70c. Was starting to think it was my monitor even though I was using dvi to vga adapter. Well this card just proved that theory wrong.
> 
> Bad thing was I though my card might had died towards end of benching. As soon as windows would start to load I would get red dots everywhere and windows went to basic few colors and said in device manager that windows found problems with card. Was scary stuff LOL but dried out overnight and with hair dryer and just tested with stock cooler and all is well


Tx ! I figured Maxwell would run much colder than 780 Ti > and still run then at all







...no probs w/ VRAM re. freezing I take it (some cards' VRAM doesn't like to get 'too cold')...glad you got the card back after a night's rest / thaw-out and the hairdryer treatment....btw, those red dots on reboot when Windows loads graphics may have meant that the card was stuck at a super-high setting...as long as you got a clean video during BIOS and before Win loads, you're usually fine

...had a scare myself last night...was running Catzilla 1440p on course for a top-3 WR - even made it through 'Raymarch' and then boom, almost everything in the fuse box for the whole place tripped, 'surround darkness'...I think it's one of the PSUs involved...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> update....cpu dry ice and gpu LN2
> 
> sdhydro - 2600k @ 5.4GHz - GTX 980 - 1982/2052 - Score = 7731
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3094351


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] (oops) --- 2 GTX780Ti KPE Sli -- 12483

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3104310

/updated.


----------



## Mydog

UPDATE

Mydog - 5960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 980 - 1585/2023 - Score = 7433

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3119045


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> Mydog - 5960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 980 - 1585/2023 - Score = 7433
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3119045











Great Physics !!


----------



## Kimir

With 5.1Ghz 5960x,you bet.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> With 5.1Ghz 5960x,you bet.


It does help with a 5960X @ 5.1 GHz, high score in Fire Strike Physics score so far is 24741 which gives me 8th place in HOF


----------



## Kimir

That's better than a [email protected] on LN2 if I recall.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's better than a [email protected] on LN2 if I recall.


The two extra cores helps









UPDATE

Mydog - 5960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 980 - 1592/2005 MHz - Score = 7459

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3125734


----------



## Kimir

Yep, that mean 3DMark is well optimized for multiple cores.
I wonder what could be done with Xeon with 10 could cores and more if they were unlocked.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yep, that mean 3DMark is well optimized for multiple cores.
> I wonder what could be done with Xeon with 10 could cores and more if they were unlocked.


Number of cores helps a bit on single gpu but much more on multi GPU


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> The two extra cores helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> Mydog - 5960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 980 - 1592/2005 MHz - Score = 7459
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3125734


----------



## kx11

kx11 - 5930k @ 4.4 GHz - GTX 980 SLi - 1383/1811 MHz - Score = 11794



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4597365?


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> The two extra cores helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> Mydog - 5960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 980 - 1592/2005 MHz - Score = 7459
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3125734












1592 break ^^


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1592 break ^^


Lucky run I guess, not been able to recreate that core speed after that run.


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Lucky run I guess, not been able to recreate that core speed after that run.


g1 customed bios 3?

you will be able to recreate 1592 core on 3d mark 11..


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AHN JONG HYUN*
> 
> g1 customed bios 3?
> 
> you will be able to recreate 1592 core on 3d mark 11..


Yes it's already custom bios 3


----------



## AHN JONG HYUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Yes it's already custom bios 3


ok good~

Try 3D MARK 11









YOU WILL BE ABLE TO BREAK 22K^^


----------



## Joa3d43

...a little update for 1x780 Ti Cl ...perhaps my 980 CLs get here this century ?!









*Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4.9 GHz -- 1x 780 Ti CLs / 1515 / 2031 - *SCORE 7445*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4588175


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...a little update for 1x780 Ti Cl ...perhaps my 980 CLs get here this century ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4.9 GHz -- 1x 780 Ti CLs / 1515 / 2031 - *SCORE 7445*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4588175


Great score and so close to my score, only 14 points difference and 4 points ahead of @devilhead.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Great score and so close to my score, only 14 points difference and 4 points ahead of @devilhead.


...tx MyDog ...I'm still fooling around w/ various memory settings to get ready for new GPUs and 'cold' within this relatively new 5960X build...I find DDR4 is a bit harder to set up because it seems a tad more forgiving, as in it doesn't immediately punish 'going in the wrong direction' with a crash, just ambivalent variance in scores...I have a new setting for memory which I'll try out in the next few days on Firestrike


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...tx MyDog ...I'm still fooling around w/ various memory settings to get ready for new GPUs and 'cold' within this relatively new 5960X build...I find DDR4 is a bit harder to set up because it seems a tad more forgiving, as in it doesn't immediately punish 'going in the wrong direction' with a crash, just ambivalent variance in scores...I have a new setting for memory which I'll try out in the next few days on Firestrike


I find Fire Strike kind of hard to dial in, I can run 10 sessions with at the same clock on CPU/GPU's rebooting in between each run and scores differ with more than 300-500 points. Thats on both Graphic and Physics score + total.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...a little update for 1x780 Ti Cl ...perhaps my 980 CLs get here this century ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4.9 GHz -- 1x 780 Ti CLs / 1515 / 2031 - *SCORE 7445*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4588175


----------



## bond32

Bond32 -- 4790k @ 5.0 ghz 4x290x's @ 1250/1327 Score 17684

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3222466

Tess was modified. Can use my SS from the other thread if needed.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3222466


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Bond32 -- 4790k @ 5.0 ghz 4x290x's @ 1250/1327 Score 17684
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3222466
> Tess was modified. *Can use my SS from the other thread if needed ??*.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3222466


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX908 Classified (stock) -- 7411

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3229812

103 dmi seems pretty quick (pcie and bclk tweaked to high)


----------



## Silent Scone

Where can I get me a 908GTX?


----------



## alancsalt

From Porsche?


----------



## Sgt Bilko

New Entry:

Sgt Bilko, FX-9590 @ 5.3Ghz, XFX R9 295x2 + 2 XFX DD R9 290's (4 GPU's) 1150/1500 on Air



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3232993


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Where can I get me a 908GTX?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> From Porsche?










....908 is a fine, fine choice, but I'm waiting to order the 917k30; should do real well in FS/E/U etc


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> New Entry:
> 
> Sgt Bilko, FX-9590 @ 5.3Ghz, XFX R9 295x2 + 2 XFX DD R9 290's (4 GPU's) 1150/1500 on Air
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3232993


Disable Tess yo, will get you some more digits.


----------



## Sgt Bilko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> New Entry:
> 
> Sgt Bilko, FX-9590 @ 5.3Ghz, XFX R9 295x2 + 2 XFX DD R9 290's (4 GPU's) 1150/1500 on Air
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3232993
> 
> 
> 
> Disable Tess yo, will get you some more digits.
Click to expand...

Well yeah it would but i'm happy with what i got there


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Where can I get me a 908GTX?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> From Porsche?


lol - come in from the garage and post... while dreaming of 4 wheels (tho I don't buy Porsches. new or old







)

good to know it doesn't take much to get a laugh from you guys.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX908 Classified (stock) -- 7411
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3229812
> 
> 103 dmi seems pretty quick (pcie and bclk tweaked to high)











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgt Bilko*
> 
> New Entry:
> 
> Sgt Bilko, FX-9590 @ 5.3Ghz, XFX R9 295x2 + 2 XFX DD R9 290's (4 GPU's) 1150/1500 on Air
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3232993


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - come in from the garage and post... while dreaming of 4 wheels (tho *I don't buy Porsches. new or old*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to know it doesn't take much to get a laugh from you guys.


...so you're no Steve McQueen then...







(...brought to you by the leg-pulling dep't)


from autotrend.com


----------



## Jpmboy

Off topic: since we
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...so you're no Steve McQueen then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...brought to you by the leg-pulling dep't)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from autotrend.com


great pic!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Off topic: since we
> great pic!


...it is, though for moving pics', I prefer him in the 917 in his movie 'Le Mans' on the Mulsanne Straight w/ kink (in the days before the chicane)...

...speaking of Mulsanne...get your fix of speed rush / white line fever here:


----------



## Jpmboy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...so you're no Steve McQueen then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...brought to you by the leg-pulling dep't)
> 
> 
> from autotrend.com


great pic!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...it is, though for moving pics', I prefer him in the 917 in his movie 'Le Mans' on the Mulsanne Straight w/ kink (in the days before the chicane)...
> 
> ...speaking of Mulsanne...get your fix of speed rush / white line fever here:






turn up the sound: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6mEirkQN8o

... not that i'm biased to the car or anything


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic: since we
> great pic!
> 
> 
> 
> turn up the sound: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6mEirkQN8o
> 
> ... not that i'm biased to the car or anything


...I love Nuerburgring in-car shots and had seen that ZR1 vid... ... btw,







Porsche 918 did it in 6.57 beating that ZR1 by about half a minute (note poke) - 6 years later, never mind the price of a 918 ...I still have a few old racing games where you can race yourself in 'the green hell' ....now there would be a nice GPU Benchmark fun thing to run / watch over and over again


----------



## Baasha

*Baasha -- [email protected] -- GTX-980 Classified SLI -- 12159*





Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4769768


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...I love Nuerburgring in-car shots and had seen that ZR1 vid... ... btw,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porsche 918 did it in 6.57 beating that ZR1 by about half a minute (note poke) - 6 years later, never mind the price of a 918 ...I still have a few old racing games where you can race yourself in 'the green hell' ....now there would be a nice GPU Benchmark fun thing to run / watch over and over again


lol - yeah, for $800+K more it better run lower lap times.








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2c5CTvvGyc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *Baasha -- [email protected] -- GTX-980 Classified SLI -- 12159*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4769768


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - yeah, for $800+K more it better run lower lap times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2c5CTvvGyc
> -snip-]


...or for dry spring and summer days, the Arial Atom V8 - or just get the BMW HP4 Superbike (for straight-line stuff...)- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTAUV1Yj4NE


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 Strix --- 7514

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3268471


----------



## SDhydro

sdhydro -- [email protected](dryice) -- GTX 980 Strix 2063/2181(ln2) --- 8514
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3269114


----------



## RKDxpress

Entry RKDxpress, 4700k at 4.7ghz, Refrence gigabyte 980, Score 7279 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4712566? 
Thanks RKD.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> sdhydro -- [email protected](dryice) -- GTX 980 Strix 2063/2181(ln2) --- 8514
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3269114
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RKDxpress*
> 
> Entry RKDxpress, 4700k at 4.7ghz, Refrence gigabyte 980, Score 7279 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4712566?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks RKD.











Please see post#1 for screenshot requirements.
one-time gratuity
(and you actually have a 4770K







)


----------



## Baasha

*Baasha -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 Classified Tri-SLI (Air/Stock BIOS) -- 1531/8200 --- 17001*





Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4795526


----------



## vlps5122

5960x @ 4.4 Ghz -- 780 Ti KPE (3-way SLI) @ 1318/1925 -- 15698 -- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4797147


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *Baasha -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 Classified Tri-SLI (Air/Stock BIOS) -- 1531/8200 --- 17001*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4795526












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> 5960x @ 4.4 Ghz -- 780 Ti KPE (3-way SLI) @ 1318/1925 -- 15698 -- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4797147
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 2 GTX 980 SLI --- 13290

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3294530


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I know I can't compete with the 980's, but here is my best run on air.

wh0kn0ws - - - Intel i5 [email protected] - - - 2 Evga GTX 780 Classifieds sli @ 1301/1720 - - - 9247



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4816701?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I know I can't compete with the 980's, but here is my best run on air.
> wh0kn0ws - - - Intel i5 [email protected] - - - 2 Evga GTX 780 Classifieds sli @ 1301/1720 - - - 9247
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4816701?











Good job with those 780 Classies!


----------



## cssorkinman

cssorkinman FX-8350 @ 5.1ghz MSI 290X lighting 1208/1649 score 6090 * tess modified

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4823983?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> cssorkinman FX-8350 @ 5.1ghz MSI 290X lighting 1208/1649 score 6090 * tess modified
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4823983?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## menthuslayer

I no longer have the original result of my 12083 score to post an actual screenshot, 2x gtx 980's. I can post the link to the firestrike result page, but I have done a windows install since the run. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3167164

4790k @ 4.8ghz
16gb dominator platinum @2400
2x GTX 980's OC'd.
Maximus Formula VII

I can't compete with the Haswell-E guys, but I have the highest 4790k w/ 2x 980's extreme score in the world according to 3dmark's results page. These cards will be going under water in a big custom loop in a few weeks, will hopefully have even higher results then.


----------



## strong island 1

'New Entry'

strong island 1 -- 5960x @ 4.75ghz -- 980 Strix @ 2016mhz core / 8000mhz -- Score 8439



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3296246

not a great score, card can clock much higher but I was confused by the bad bios I was using, cpu also. Hopefully better this weekend.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> I no longer have the original result of my 12083 score to post an actual screenshot, 2x gtx 980's. I can post the link to the firestrike result page, but I have done a windows install since the run. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3167164
> 
> 4790k @ 4.8ghz
> 16gb dominator platinum @2400
> 2x GTX 980's OC'd.
> Maximus Formula VII
> I can't compete with the Haswell-E guys, but I have the highest 4790k w/ 2x 980's extreme score in the world according to 3dmark's results page. These cards will be going under water in a big custom loop in a few weeks, will hopefully have even higher results then.


Sure you can compete with the HW-Es. Just need that screenshot. Try FS Ultra - the CPU is basically a by-stander since it's so GPU dependent.







*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> 'New Entry'
> strong island 1 -- 5960x @ 4.75ghz -- 980 Strix @ 2016mhz core / 8000mhz -- Score 8439
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3296246
> not a great score, card can clock much higher but I was confused by the bad bios I was using, cpu also. Hopefully better this weekend.












Nah - that's not a great score








Nice run!!

.. which bad bios?


----------



## menthuslayer

Question, it seems like people are using modded bios? I thought that 3dmark wouldn't validate results with modden bios.


----------



## menthuslayer

'New Entry'
Menthuslayer ---- [email protected] --- 2x GTX 980 --- 12196



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4846099?
Hope I did this correctly.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Sure you can compete with the HW-Es. Just need that screenshot. Try FS Ultra - the CPU is basically a by-stander since it's so GPU dependent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah - that's not a great score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice run!!
> 
> .. which bad bios?


I was using the one coolice posted for about 3 hours and couldn't break 1800core, I almost quit and then I flashed to the original bios in the strix tools pack and started doing better. And I know it's a good score but what I meant was it wasn't great hardware wise as I didn't get the most out of the card or cpu. Next run will be much better with this bios from beginning.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> 'New Entry'
> Menthuslayer ---- [email protected] --- 2x GTX 980 --- 12196
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4846099?
> Hope I did this correctly.











!! Great Score !!


----------



## dhenzjhen

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3328940


----------



## bond32

New entry for tri-fire:

Bond32 3x290x's @ 1290/1500 4790k @ 5.0 ghz

14326

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4861542?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3328940
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
You can just edit your post.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> New entry for tri-fire:
> Bond32 3x290x's @ 1290/1500 4790k @ 5.0 ghz
> 14326
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4861542?


----------



## menthuslayer

Updated Entry

Menthuslayer -- 2x GTX 980 @1580mhz and 4000mhz memory -- 4790k @ 4.8ghz -- 12414



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3337718

oopps at 12417, was wrong, wrote 19 somewhere else too, brain not working right.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Updated Entry
> Menthuslayer -- 2x GTX 980 @1580mhz and 4000mhz memory -- 4790k @ 4.8ghz -- 12414
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3337718
> oopps at 12417, was wrong, wrote 19 somewhere else too, brain not working right.


----------



## marc0053

marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.9GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin - 1502MHz - 8000 MHz - score = 7439

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4874012


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.9GHz - GTX 780 Ti Kingpin - 1502MHz - 8000 MHz - score = 7439
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4874012


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please...first 24hrs with this tri-SLI 980 Cl setup; going to have more to lean about it, but that's the fun part









Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.8 GHz / 3x 980 Classies -- SCORE 19347

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3358766


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please...first 24hrs with this tri-SLI 980 Cl setup; going to have more to lean about it, but that's the fun part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.8 GHz / 3x 780 Ti Classies -- SCORE 19347
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3358766


Jo... you put TI Classy


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Jo... you put TI Classy


...oops







, tx for pointing that out (fixed); force of habit of running 780 Tis for close to a year, and tri 980s for less than 48 hrs


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...oops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , tx for pointing that out (fixed); force of habit of running 780 Tis for close to a year, and tri 980s for less than 48 hrs


I knew what ya meant.. had to give you some grief though!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please...first 24hrs with this tri-SLI 980 Cl setup; going to have more to lean about it, but that's the fun part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.8 GHz / 3x 980 Classies -- SCORE 19347
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3358766


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please - again (sorry Jpmboy for the extra work)

Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.8 GHz -- 3x 980 EVGA Classies -- *SCORE 19571*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4906965?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please - again (sorry Jpmboy for the extra work)
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.8 GHz -- 3x 980 EVGA Classies -- *SCORE 19571*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4906965?


----------



## marc0053

Just bought a ASUS gtx 980 Strix. Didn't see much additional performance with universal water block vs stock air cooler. Currently using the normal unlocked bios posted by shammy in the kingping cooling thread.

marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.7GHz - ASUS GTX 980 Strix - 1646MHz - 2128.5 MHz - score = 7981
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4924651?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Just bought a ASUS gtx 980 Strix. Didn't see much additional performance with universal water block vs stock air cooler. Currently using the normal unlocked bios posted by shammy in the kingping cooling thread.
> 
> marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.7GHz - ASUS GTX 980 Strix - 1646MHz - 2128.5 MHz - score = 7981
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4924651?


Nice, the card really is a lot of fun. I see there releasing a 980 matrix now. I wonder if the 2 8 pins will make a difference.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Just bought a ASUS gtx 980 Strix. Didn't see much additional performance with universal water block vs stock air cooler. Currently using the normal unlocked bios posted by shammy in the kingping cooling thread.
> 
> marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.7GHz - ASUS GTX 980 Strix - 1646MHz - 2128.5 MHz - score = 7981
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4924651?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Nice, the card really is a lot of fun. I see there releasing a 980 matrix now. I wonder if the 2 8 pins will make a difference.


Hopefully I get mine soon.. Trading my 2 classys for 1 and some $


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Hopefully I get mine soon.. Trading my 2 classys for 1 and some $


a matrix or a strix. I don't think matrix released yet.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> a matrix or a strix. I don't think matrix released yet.


Strix


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Strix


ya you will have a lot of fun. I love mine. Really tempted to try a matrix though with the 2 8 pins.


----------



## SDhydro

matrix looks good
http://rog.asus.com/390412014/gaming-graphics-cards-2/matrix-gtx-980-pictures-and-specs/

Has mem defroster and 14 phase vrm plus the 2x 8pin power connectors like strong was saying. I really love my strix too. Too much fun. Cant wait for big Maxwell if the 980 is any hint of whats to come.


----------



## szeged

that matrix looks juicy









i want one lol but i have 3 980s already







maybe get rid of the classifieds for matrixs? such confuse, many option, wow.


----------



## Joa3d43

...yeah, others and I 'predicted' (duh) a yummy Matrix in earlier posts, in fact Matrix Platinum (which this seems to be w/ VRAM defrosters etc).

While I run EVGA Classies now, I also have more than a few previous-gen Asus DC Tops I really like...AND I for one am happy that there now is more than one serious player out there challenging the NVidia lock-down 'green light' program...even the 2x 8 pin 980 G1 Gigabyte could be a contender w/ its power section, if only they would have a Shamino or KP /TIN providing some OC infrastructure


----------



## szeged

gigabyte has a lot of really talented overclockers, but it seems they mostly focus on their motherboards =\ their gpus (excluding the g power board) seem a little lackluster to me.

anyways...i already set aside money for the matrix when they release, i really want one lol.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> gigabyte has a lot of really talented overclockers, but it seems they mostly focus on their motherboards =\ their gpus (excluding the g power board) seem a little lackluster to me.
> 
> anyways...i already set aside money for the matrix when they release, i really want one lol.


...never, ever had any issue w/ Gigabyte products, over dacades...have been eying the Gigabyte X99 SOC LN2 mobo - just a bit nervous about der8auer's guide here re. the uncore mod http://hwbot.org/news/11337_der8auers_guide_for_haswell_e_4ghz_uncore_for_all_motherboards/


----------



## dhenzjhen

dhenzjhen i7 5960x @ 4824Mhz - ASUS GTX 980 Strix 2055MHz / 2153MHz - score = 9087

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3328940


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> dhenzjhen i7 5960x @ 4824Mhz - ASUS GTX 980 Strix 2055MHz / 2153MHz - score = 9087


...what, only 2055 GHz on the GPU ?








...very nice nonetheless







: ...btw, those funny squares in the GPUz render test go away if you partially submerge it underneath another program's window


----------



## dhenzjhen

LOl joa out of liquid will have to redo soon after legacy 3d runs


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...never, ever had any issue w/ Gigabyte products, over dacades...have been eying the Gigabyte X99 SOC LN2 mobo - just a bit nervous about der8auer's guide here re. the uncore mod http://hwbot.org/news/11337_der8auers_guide_for_haswell_e_4ghz_uncore_for_all_motherboards/


Where have you been eying it? I don't think it'll ever be available unless they plan on releasing it during CES next month. As for that mod, I beleive that the LN2 board has an OC socket similar to the RVE and one wouldn't need to mod the cpu.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Where have you been eying it? I don't think it'll ever be available unless they plan on releasing it during CES next month. As for that mod, I beleive that the LN2 board has an OC socket similar to the RVE and one wouldn't need to mod the cpu.


...the NCIX head techies had me 'eying it', noting that I live 30 min away from their HQ...point being that the 'advanatge' in scoring reported for Asus Rampage V / X99 Deluxe etc and it's OC socket is to a large part related to the higher-speed Uncore


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please - again (sorry Jpmboy for the extra work)
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 4.8 GHz -- 3x 980 EVGA Classies -- *SCORE 19571*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4906965?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


















double thumb for knocking slink








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Just bought a ASUS gtx 980 Strix. Didn't see much additional performance with universal water block vs stock air cooler. Currently using the normal unlocked bios posted by shammy in the kingping cooling thread.
> 
> marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.7GHz - ASUS GTX 980 Strix - 1646MHz - 2128.5 MHz - score = 7981
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4924651?











So this score is with the uni block? just had time to mount one EK block - immediate benefit: VRM temp stays below 50C @ 1.4V.
Gotta stop updating threads so I can do some benching...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> dhenzjhen i7 5960x @ 4824Mhz - ASUS GTX 980 Strix 2055MHz / 2153MHz - score = 9087
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3328940











! Boom ! LN2 leader!


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> So this score is with the uni block? just had time to mount one EK block - immediate benefit: VRM temp stays below 50C @ 1.4V. Gotta stop updating threads so I can do some benching...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Yes I bought the EK thermosphere uni-block just for this card and the clearance is just enough to pass the tubing from one side to the other while a larger pcb card such as the classified you need to put end plugs on the memory side and have both piece of tubing pointing away from the gpu.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX 980 Strix --- 14055 (ek blocks)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3386384

card #2 is acting a bit strange...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX 980 Strix --- 14055
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3386384
> 
> card #2 is acting a bit strange...


Yeah, Looking at your graphs its dropping. That doesn't make sense.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX 980 Strix --- 14055
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3386384
> 
> card #2 is acting a bit strange...


I found that all bios except the ones that shammy provided in the kingpin thread throttle much after 1.3V applied in the soft mod. I'm using the normal unlocked bios from shammy and have zero throttle but the clocks are lower. Even if the clocks are lower all my benches so far had a higher overall score due to no throttling. I've tried the 980_70_2d, elmor's and the stock bios and had the same problem. The normal bios fixed all that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I found that all bios except the ones that shammy provided in the kingpin thread throttle much after 1.3V applied in the soft mod. I'm using the normal unlocked bios from shammy and have zero throttle but the clocks are lower. Even if the clocks are lower all my benches so far had a higher overall score due to no throttling. I've tried the 980_70_2d, elmor's and the stock bios and had the same problem. The normal bios fixed all that.


I've used that one initially, currently running the 980_70_2d bios. The issue i seems to be worse, when I set say.. 1.35V in the ini one card is loading 40mV higher than the other. Doesn't happen (i think) with either alone. (and with 2 cards you have to do the executable with gpu tweak open - you can then close it and use AB). maybe the exe is not friendly to more than one card? I'll reflash (both) and have another look. Anyway, vrm temps stay much more reasonable compared to the stock heatsink. hopefully I can do better than these quick first runs.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Yeah, Looking at your graphs its dropping. That doesn't make sense.


and card 2 is this one http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3268471 (air cooled) does 7700+ on water. ? weird.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Model: 2x GeForce GTX 980 PNY
Speed: 1,518MHz (+24.84%) / 1,875MHz (+6.59%)
CPU: 5960X 4.6ghz
= 11825

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4950268


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Model: 2x GeForce GTX 980 PNY
> Speed: 1,518MHz (+24.84%) / 1,875MHz (+6.59%)
> CPU: 5960X 4.6ghz
> = 11825
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4950268


----------



## ozzy1925

here is mine asus strix 980:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3451073


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please







for 3x GPU

Joa3d43 -- 5960x / 4750 -- 3x 980 Clas(strix)y -- SCORE 20530

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5025829


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for 3x GPU
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960x / 4750 -- 3x 980 Clas(strix)y -- SCORE 20530
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5025829


GGWP on that #1 spot!


----------



## dhenzjhen

U rockin 3x category joa, really nice man! Told u my theory on FS was correct


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> GGWP on that #1 spot!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> U rockin 3x category joa, really nice man! Told u my theory on FS was correct


TX guys - these things are fleeting, but nice to get one and PrintScreen it for posterity

...right DJ, w/ FSE (and Catzilla) CPU speed not as critical as elsewhere...


----------



## kx11

kx11 -- 5930k / 4.48 GHz -- 2x 980 PNY ( ref ) -- SCORE 12188



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5030564?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> here is mine asus strix 980:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3451073


Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for 3x GPU
> Joa3d43 -- 5960x / 4750 -- 3x 980 Clas(strix)y -- SCORE 20530
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5025829











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 -- 5930k / 4.48 GHz -- 2x 980 PNY ( ref ) -- SCORE 12188
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5030564?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> U rockin 3x category joa, really nice man! Told u my theory on FS was correct


what theory is that?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what theory is that?


...that CPU speed matters less w/ those benches (FS /E, even Cat) , due to weighting of sub scores..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...that CPU speed matters less w/ those benches (FS /E, even Cat) , due to weighting of sub scores..


yeah - that was very apparent after looking at the "formula" in the white paper, and SDHydro's 2600K overall score.


----------



## szeged

never submitted this one, air run on the new classy.

Szeged --- 5960x @ 4.625ghz --- 1x 980 classified --- 7279



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3422050

gonna try to sub zero this card again here in a few minutes and figure out what im doing wrong with it.


----------



## Joa3d43

...some 2x SLI 980 Classy action...









*Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4750 -- 2x 980 Classifieds -- *SCORE 14778*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5054246


----------



## ozzy1925

Ozzy1925 -- 5960X /4500mhz 1x Asus Strix 980 on air Score:7421
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5062368


----------



## strong island 1

strong island 1 -- 5960x - 5.0ghz -- 980 Strix - 2066mhz core, 8650mhz mem -- Score 8959



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3481070


----------



## DR4G00N

DR4G00N -- i7 920 D0 @ 4.2GHz -- 3x HD 7950's @ 1170MHz core, 1250MHz mem (stock) -- Score 8920



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3486669


----------



## Joa3d43

new entry for 1x980









*Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4750 / DDR 3250 -- 1x980 Classified -- *SCORE 8264*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5101071


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Update please
I'm on the beta driver 347.09 and idk if thats allowed so sorry if its not.

wh0kn0ws - - - Intel i5 [email protected] - - - 2 Evga GTX 780 Classifieds sli @ 1370/1678 - - - 9583



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5123596?


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 980 SLi---- 19562

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3438968


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> never submitted this one, air run on the new classy.
> Szeged --- 5960x @ 4.625ghz --- 1x 980 classified --- 7279
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3422050
> gonna try to sub zero this card again here in a few minutes and figure out what im doing wrong with it.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...some 2x SLI 980 Classy action...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4750 -- 2x 980 Classifieds -- *SCORE 14778*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5054246











Benchmark Update Needed ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Ozzy1925 -- 5960X /4500mhz 1x Asus Strix 980 on air Score:7421
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5062368











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> strong island 1 -- 5960x - 5.0ghz -- 980 Strix - 2066mhz core, 8650mhz mem -- Score 8959
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3481070











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> DR4G00N -- i7 920 D0 @ 4.2GHz -- 3x HD 7950's @ 1170MHz core, 1250MHz mem (stock) -- Score 8920
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3486669











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> new entry for 1x980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4750 / DDR 3250 -- 1x980 Classified -- *SCORE 8264*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5101071












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Update please
> I'm on the beta driver 347.09 and idk if thats allowed so sorry if its not.
> wh0kn0ws - - - Intel i5 [email protected] - - - 2 Evga GTX 780 Classifieds sli @ 1370/1678 - - - 9583
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5123596?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 3 GTX 980 SLi---- 19562
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3438968


----------



## szeged

Szeged --- 5960x @ 4.75ghz --- 980 classified --- 8091



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3517850


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> snip--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Benchmark Update Needed ?*


...nope > http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores-in-crossfire-sli/3310#post_23307037


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Szeged --- 5960x @ 4.75ghz --- 980 classified --- 8091
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3517850












!! Outstanding Memory clock !!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !! Outstanding Memory clock !!


ty







it can go higher too but i stopped there for the night because for some reason my efficiency is wayyyyyyy off, im about 200 - 250 points under what my total score should be for the given clocks, somethings wrong and i gotta figure out what it is before i go insane lol.


----------



## ~kRon1k~

~kRon1k~ ---- [email protected] ---- trifire hd7970 ---- 9824



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5136020

how's that?







I would like to break 10k


----------



## MunneY

Just a little FYI.

On sale for $5 on Steam

http://store.steampowered.com/app/223850/


----------



## GrimDoctor

I tried just for giggles really, it doesn't need to be official or anything and it's not Top 30, I just didn't see a 970 up there...

GrimDoctor -- i4770k @ 4.5GHz -- GTX 970 @ 1573MHz/2073 -- 5928 -- December 23rd 2014

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3539517


----------



## caliking420

Yea i didnt see any 970's ether so i went ahead and did it

Caliking420 -- [email protected] -- Superclocked GTX 970 @ 1376 boost i think, and stock mem

5178 Linky



I have another 970 in a separate rig, so ill see how sli stacks up later


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Yea i didnt see any 970's ether so i went ahead and did it
> 
> Caliking420 -- [email protected] -- Superclocked GTX 970 @ 1376 boost i think, and stock mem
> 
> 5178 Linky
> 
> 
> 
> I have another 970 in a separate rig, so ill see how sli stacks up later


I haven't done my screen shot properly yet but if asked I can do it...maybe they'll make a category for us







though it probably isn't needed.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I haven't done my screen shot properly yet but if asked I can do it...maybe they'll make a category for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though it probably isn't needed.


Defiantly not needed but would defiantly be cool









Anyways i overclocked a bit and got 5454, so im getting closer to your 5900









so here is the updated entry

caliking420 -- 4790k @ 4.6ghz -- gtx 970 1414core/+195mem. so i think thats 3695mem

5454 validated


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Defiantly not needed but would defiantly be cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways i overclocked a bit and got 5454, so im getting closer to your 5900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so here is the updated entry
> 
> caliking420 -- 4790k @ 4.6ghz -- gtx 970 1414core/+195mem. so i think thats 3695mem
> 
> 5454 validated
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is exactly what I ran, it's the highest stable clock I have so I'm sticking with it for now whilst on air


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> This is exactly what I ran, it's the highest stable clock I have so I'm sticking with it for now whilst on air


Yea that's pretty good, i got 10745 as my best so far.. i noticed your using win8.1, witch i hear helps add a few points to the overall score.. have you noticed a difference personally? that's if you have tired both of course.

and i added my score to the thread that you had the link too


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Yea that's pretty good, i got 10745 as my best so far.. i noticed your using win8.1, witch i hear helps add a few points to the overall score.. have you noticed a difference personally? that's if you have tired both of course.
> 
> and i added my score to the thread that you had the link too


I've only started OCing a few weeks ago and had Win 8.1 for about a year I think so I can't compare. Interesting about the versus there, some guys here have been saying Win 8.1 gives lower scores and that's why almost all the high scores and better scores have Win 7 with apparently certain service packs. Honestly, I don't know which is true (I'm sure someone will chime in), I'm just having fun so far


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I tried just for giggles really, it doesn't need to be official or anything and it's not Top 30, I just didn't see a 970 up there...
> 
> GrimDoctor -- i4770k @ 4.5GHz -- GTX 970 @ 1573MHz/2073 -- 5928 -- December 23rd 2014
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3539517


I still fail to see how they calculate their idea of a "high end gaming machine". I scored a 7300 using an 8350 and 290, yet that's almost 2000 points away from their idea of "high end gaming machine". I consider your 4770k and 970 to be high end, yet only 5928?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I still fail to see how they calculate their idea of a "high end gaming machine". I scored a 7300 using an 8350 and 290, yet that's almost 2000 points away from their idea of "high end gaming machine". I consider your 4770k and 970 to be high end, yet only 5928?


It's probably was once considered on the higher end but x99 gear and 980 alone are quite a jump up in performance and price. With what my parts cost vs those above I would hope it'd be much higher. I am new to OCing but from what I understand the newer gear interacts better together, hence bigger scores. I may be wrong, it's just a guess really.


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> It's probably was once considered on the higher end but x99 gear and 980 alone are quite a jump up in performance and price. With what my parts cost vs those above I would hope it'd be much higher. I am new to OCing but from what I understand the newer gear interacts better together, hence bigger scores. I may be wrong, it's just a guess really.


I'm just saying that the most expensive parts you can buy are not what I'd consider high-end.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> I'm just saying that the most expensive parts you can buy are not what I'd consider high-end.


Also benchmarks and real world applications(gaming, ect) are two very different things


----------



## Mydog

UPDATE

Mydog - 5960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 980 SLI - 1561/2034 MHz - Score = 13382

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3607748


----------



## jieddo

New here to OC.net, I just put some scores up.

Casey Veggies

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3608431

Not sure how, but I'm ranked #71 in the Ultra test http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1


----------



## looniam

is this enough?









looniam --- [email protected] --- 780TI classy 1293/1750 -- 5648



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5254277


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> is this enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looniam --- [email protected] --- 780TI classy 1293/1750 -- 5648
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5254277


I see you over there :-D









You need to give that memory some love... set it to about +450 or 500


----------



## looniam

i'll give that a shot later, just did a quickie.

though i am also trying to justify getting an i7-3770K - pretty sure my locked i5 is holding me back (d'ya think?).


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'll give that a shot later, just did a quickie.
> 
> though i am also trying to justify getting an i7-3770K - pretty sure my locked i5 is holding me back (d'ya think?).


1000%


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> 1000%


ok, i am starting to work on that now . . .











took it out of the box, booted twice for some voltage readings . . .a little 42 then 43 multi and so far. . . (windows didn't like 45 @ 1.12v)


----------



## Xoriam

Xoriam ---- Xeon [email protected] 4,4ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming @ 1592/7650 ---- 5947

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5315069


----------



## looniam

[email protected] classy---1293/1925---6136

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5326179


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~kRon1k~*
> 
> ~kRon1k~ ---- [email protected] ---- trifire hd7970 ---- 9824
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5136020
> how's that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to break 10k











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I tried just for giggles really, it doesn't need to be official or anything and it's not Top 30, I just didn't see a 970 up there...
> GrimDoctor -- i4770k @ 4.5GHz -- GTX 970 @ 1573MHz/2073 -- 5928 -- December 23rd 2014
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3539517


*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> *Defiantly not needed* but would defiantly be cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways i overclocked a bit and got 5454, so im getting closer to your 5900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so here is the updated entry
> caliking420 -- 4790k @ 4.6ghz -- gtx 970 1414core/+195mem. so i think thats 3695mem
> 5454 validated











Screenshot is "defiantly required"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> UPDATE
> Mydog - 5960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 980 SLI - 1561/2034 MHz - Score = 13382
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3607748












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jieddo*
> 
> New here to OC.net, I just put some scores up.
> Casey Veggies
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3608431
> Not sure how, but I'm ranked #71 in the Ultra test http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1


*Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*

*Username --- [email protected] GHz --- GPU(s) --- Score
Screenshot
Validation URL*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> is this enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looniam --- [email protected] --- 780TI classy 1293/1750 -- 5648
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5254277











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Xoriam ---- Xeon [email protected] 4,4ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming @ 1592/7650 ---- 5947
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5315069


----------



## ~kRon1k~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot is "defiantly required"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please read the instructions on pg 1 of this thread for a proper entry post.*
> 
> *Username --- [email protected] GHz --- GPU(s) --- Score
> Screenshot
> Validation URL*


haha I am the only amd cpu on the tri gpu list.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Screenshot is "defiantly required"


I was referring to the gentlemen a few posts above me who suggested a section for 970 scores.

but thanks for the add


----------



## caliking420

hmm somethings very wrong... im only getting 7206 in sli

and its not recognizing my 4.7 overclock?


----------



## Baasha

Updated my score:

*Baasha ---- i7 3970X @ 4.50Ghz --- GTX-980 Classified (SLI) @ 1580/2076 ---- 12242*

http://minus.com/i/z9ueD3zjSei6

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5337775


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> I was referring to the gentlemen a few posts above me who suggested a section for 970 scores.
> 
> but thanks for the add


lol - "defiantly" vs "definitely".

Happy New year!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Updated my score:
> *Baasha ---- i7 3970X @ 4.50Ghz --- GTX-980 Classified (SLI) @ 1580/2076 ---- 12242*
> http://minus.com/i/z9ueD3zjSei6
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5337775


----------



## xtgmta

Intel 5820k Six-Core Haswell-E CPU (Overclocked to 4GHZ)
Corsair Vengance DDR4 2666MHz 16GB 4x4GB (Overclocked to 2800MHz)
Asus GeForce GTX 970 Strix OC (Overclocked a bit - I can't remember exactly)


----------



## caliking420

id like to update as well =] figured id try sli and see how it does..

Caliking420---4790k [email protected] 970's in sli @ 1278core/3700mem

8514 linky


----------



## Vici0us

Single card run: 4770K @ 4.4GHz, R9 290 @ 1135 / 1500 - 5373
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5371778


Crossfire run: 4770K @ 4.4GHz, X2 R9 290's @ 1100 / 1400 - 8826
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5380431


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtgmta*
> 
> 
> 
> Intel 5820k Six-Core Haswell-E CPU (Overclocked to 4GHZ)
> Corsair Vengance DDR4 2666MHz 16GB 4x4GB (Overclocked to 2800MHz)
> Asus GeForce GTX 970 Strix OC (Overclocked a bit - I can't remember exactly)










*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
Provisionally accepted - pending *VALIDATION LINK*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> id like to update as well =] figured id try sli and see how it does..
> 
> Caliking420---4790k [email protected] 970's in sli @ 1278core/3700mem
> 8514 linky











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Single card run: 4770K @ 4.4GHz, R9 290 @ 1135 / 1500 - 5373
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5371778
> 
> 
> Crossfire run: 4770K @ 4.4GHz, X2 R9 290's @ 1100 / 1400 - 8826
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5380431










X2


----------



## jasonsansone

jasonsansone ---- 4790K @ 4.5 --- 980 Classified --- 7400 (7984 Graphics)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5393976


----------



## lilchronic

Lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.5Ghz - GTX 780Ti sli @ 1254 / 1850 FSE-10215
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5284151


----------



## generalkayoss

i5 4670k 3.4GHz (stock)

Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce overclocked to 1453MHz core and 1853MHz memory

However...

While under load, in the sensors tab, it's showing 1541MHz on the core...

Which one do is the correct reference?


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> 
> 
> i5 4670k 3.4GHz (stock)
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce overclocked to 1453MHz core and 1853MHz memory
> 
> However...
> 
> While under load, in the sensors tab, it's showing 1541MHz on the core...
> 
> Which one do is the correct reference?


this is for fire strike extreme buddy









witch i think you need the advanced edition for


----------



## TheBaron

TheBaron ---- 3960X @ 5300GHz --- GTX 980 STRIX --- 7919



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5290842


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasonsansone*
> 
> jasonsansone ---- 4790K @ 4.5 --- 980 Classified --- 7400 (7984 Graphics)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5393976
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.5Ghz - GTX 780Ti sli @ 1254 / 1850 FSE-10215
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5284151
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i5 4670k 3.4GHz (stock)
> Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce overclocked to 1453MHz core and 1853MHz memory
> However...
> While under load, in the sensors tab, it's showing 1541MHz on the core...
> Which one do is the correct reference?


You want this thread... and report turbo clocks so, 1541MHz.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> TheBaron ---- 3960X @ 5300GHz --- GTX 980 STRIX --- 7919
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5290842


----------



## marc0053

-24.5C outside!
marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX 980 Strix 1775MHz - 8812MHz Score = 8477
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3717812


----------



## t3h0th3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> -24.5C outside!


if you don't mind me asking, did you put the whole system outside or just the rads? i had some issues with condensing by just putting the rads outside (around -12C) that's why i ask, sorry for OT.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3h0th3r*
> 
> if you don't mind me asking, did you put the whole system outside or just the rads? i had some issues with condensing by just putting the rads outside (around -12C) that's why i ask, sorry for OT.


Had replaced the coolant with 50/50% mix antifreeze/distilled water. below sub-zero I was getting multiple motherboard error 33 and pumps freezing.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> -24.5C outside!
> marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX 980 Strix 1775MHz - 8812MHz Score = 8477
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3717812


Nice Run! Almost beat my ln2 score with the help of your 5960x. Great job sorry to hear bout the pump isssues.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Nice Run! Almost beat my ln2 score with the help of your 5960x. Great job sorry to hear bout the pump isssues.


Thanks








I think at that low temperature I may need to get a more suitable pump, maybe industrial grade? I need to have a chat with Drewmeister as he builds chillers for temps of -30C and lower.
I had a blast and that was the coldest temp I've ever benched outside Brrrrrr.


----------



## GIVEitUP

add me please 
Score-24721

i75960x @ 5000 x4 ASUS strix [email protected] 1507x2098

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3725638


----------



## t3h0th3r

it's rainy and cold outside, but not below zero, so condensation isn't a problem today:


t3h0th3r 4790K @ 4,8GHz 1x GTX 780 Ti KPE 7033 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3734560


----------



## generalkayoss

You guys have me wanting to hang my H60 radiator out of the window now. Lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> -24.5C outside!
> marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX 980 Strix 1775MHz - 8812MHz Score = 8477
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3717812











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIVEitUP*
> 
> add me please
> Score-24721
> i75960x @ 5000 x4 ASUS strix [email protected] 1507x2098
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3725638











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3h0th3r*
> 
> it's rainy and cold outside, but not below zero, so condensation isn't a problem today:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t3h0th3r 4790K @ 4,8GHz 1x GTX 780 Ti KPE 7033 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3734560


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Update please

wh0kn0ws - - - Intel i5 [email protected] - - - Evga GTX 780 Classified @ 1435/1715 - - - 5777



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5460136?


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX 980 Strix --- 14291

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3728023


----------



## CryptiK

CryptiK ---- [email protected] --- 3 x Titan --- 12785



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5475464


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX 980 Strix --- 14291
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3728023











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptiK*
> 
> CryptiK ---- [email protected] --- 3 x Titan --- 12785
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5475464


----------



## marc0053

Small update with -20C outside temp - Antifreeze/Isopropyl Alcohol/distilled water mixture.
marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX 980 Strix 1791MHz - 9000MHz Score = 8593
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3785761


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Small update with -20C outside temp - Antifreeze/Isopropyl Alcohol/distilled water mixture.
> marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX 980 Strix 1791MHz - 9000MHz Score = 8593
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3785761












What was the temp of the cooling fluid? Dude, that's amazing!


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was the temp of the cooling fluid? Dude, that's amazing!


Thanks Jpmboy
GPU temp before applying 1.4V+ was -15C so I imagine liquid temps are around -16-17C ish. Ambient is -18C right now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Buurrrr!
I'm tempted to put my 4x420 rad thing (GiGant) outside tonight - maybe I can get the coolant down to -5C or so. Or maybe put the wort-chiller out the window?
Do you have to use the IPA? Keeps viscosity manageable for the pumps??


----------



## marc0053

I'm sure putting the rad outside would help a lot! I would just be careful not to hit the dew point though if you leave your open bench inside and your rad outside gets near -5C.
I put my whole pc out with the rad so that way I reduce the delta temps between the hardware, ambient and coolant.
Not sure what you mean by IPA (Indiana pale ale?...lol joke).
I don't know how well chillers work in sub-zero temps. I'm sure that could lead to further problem since your dealing with the compressor fishting gas pressure with low ambient temps?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Small update with -20C outside temp - Antifreeze/Isopropyl Alcohol/distilled water mixture.
> marc0053 i7 5960x @ 4.9 GHz - GTX 980 Strix 1791MHz - 9000MHz Score = 8593
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3785761


That's Awesome Marc







Congrats on the #3 spot. Im cold just thinking about -20c. Ive never experienced that type of cold before. That's some dedication right there.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> That's Awesome Marc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the #3 spot. Im cold just thinking about -20c. Ive never experienced that type of cold before. That's some dedication right there.


Thanks SDhydro!
This (and last week @-25C) were the coldest ambient temps I've ever overclocked. I does come with it's share of problems though especially q-code 33 on the ASUS RVE. It's related to mem and cache overclocking and doesn't happen at regular ambient temps of +23C for me with same settings. I just need to give more slack to mem timings to get rid of it but can lose valuable points in 3Dmark11 so far. 3D mark 13 doesn't seem to be affected as much by looser timings and lower core and mem clocks. Lot's of fun learning though


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I'm sure putting the rad outside would help a lot! I would just be careful not to hit the dew point though if you leave your open bench inside and your rad outside gets near -5C.
> I put my whole pc out with the rad so that way I reduce the delta temps between the hardware, ambient and coolant.
> Not sure what you mean by IPA (Indiana pale ale?...lol joke).
> I don't know how well chillers work in sub-zero temps. I'm sure that could lead to further problem since your dealing with the compressor fishting gas pressure with low ambient temps?


lol - pale ale is much better than isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - pale ale is much better than isopropyl alcohol.


The 50/50 antifreeze and distilled water mixture got slushi at -20c and stopped circulating after about 20minutes so i added about 125ml of 99% isopropyl alcohol to get the flow moving again. Not sure what the long term effect will be on the seals and other components but will share my experience if things goes bad. I noticed my swiftech reservoir is cracking at the joints. I would love to find a way to incorporate a reservoir somehow that resists these harsh chemicals. I bought some tygoon tubing to help vs. Chemical degradation.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> The 50/50 antifreeze and distilled water mixture got slushi at -20c and stopped circulating after about 20minutes so i added about 125ml of 99% isopropyl alcohol to get the flow moving again. Not sure what the long term effect will be on the seals and other components but will share my experience if things goes bad. I noticed my swiftech reservoir is cracking at the joints. I would love to find a way to incorporate a reservoir somehow that resists these harsh chemicals. I bought some tygoon tubing to help vs. Chemical degradation.


yeah - I use Tygon when ever possible. I have Aquacomputer push-to-connect 10mm polyurethane tubing in one rig. PU is okay but nothing like Chem-quality Tygon.

This is probably the best they make for this use - most chemical resistance and ultra clean stuff. (although a little stiff):

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?sku=57553

Cheaper at FrozenCPU

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10692/ex-tub-664/Tygon_2375_Ultra_Chemical_Resistant_Plasticizer_Free_Tubing_-_38_ID_58_OD_-_Clear_AJK00029.html?tl=g30c457s1169


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - I use Tygon when ever possible. I have Aquacomputer push-to-connect 10mm polyurethane tubing in one rig. PU is okay but nothing like Chem-quality Tygon.
> 
> This is probably the best they make for this use - most chemical resistance and ultra clean stuff. (although a little stiff):
> 
> http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?sku=57553
> 
> Cheaper at FrozenCPU
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10692/ex-tub-664/Tygon_2375_Ultra_Chemical_Resistant_Plasticizer_Free_Tubing_-_38_ID_58_OD_-_Clear_AJK00029.html?tl=g30c457s1169


I ended up buying 10ft of http://www.performance-pcs.com/tygon-e-1000-3-8-id-5-8-od-plasticizer-free-tubing-clear.html
I also use the koolance QD3 quick disconnect but some of them are now sticking after putting it through the coolant mixture.
I'm hoping over the course of this winter to find a gpu and cpu waterblock with full metal casing, some sort of solid PVC reservoir with little to no adhesive (seems that glycol and alcohol eats up the adhesive holding the parts of the acrylic reservoirs), quick disconnect that doesn't contain any rubber seals (if it exists) and finally a high flow pump constructed in metal parts only. I also purchased another MO-RA 3 PRO radiator (9x120mm fans) for a dedicated loop with anti-freeze/alcohol/distilled water mixture that will stay in the garage throughout the year and will only be used in the winter.

Sorry for the off topic...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - I use Tygon when ever possible. I have Aquacomputer push-to-connect 10mm polyurethane tubing in one rig. PU is okay but nothing like Chem-quality Tygon.
> 
> This is probably the best they make for this use - most chemical resistance and ultra clean stuff. (although a little stiff):
> 
> http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?sku=57553
> 
> Cheaper at FrozenCPU
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10692/ex-tub-664/Tygon_2375_Ultra_Chemical_Resistant_Plasticizer_Free_Tubing_-_38_ID_58_OD_-_Clear_AJK00029.html?tl=g30c457s1169


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> I ended up buying 10ft of http://www.performance-pcs.com/tygon-e-1000-3-8-id-5-8-od-plasticizer-free-tubing-clear.html
> I also use the koolance QD3 quick disconnect but some of them are now sticking after putting it through the coolant mixture.
> I'm hoping over the course of this winter to find a gpu and cpu waterblock with full metal casing, some sort of solid PVC reservoir with little to no adhesive (seems that glycol and alcohol eats up the adhesive holding the parts of the acrylic reservoirs), quick disconnect that doesn't contain any rubber seals (if it exists) and finally a high flow pump constructed in metal parts only. I also purchased another MO-RA 3 PRO radiator (9x120mm fans) for a dedicated loop with anti-freeze/alcohol/distilled water mixture that will stay in the garage throughout the year and will only be used in the winter.
> 
> Sorry for the off topic...


...hey guys, some very nice results in FSE/U lately; ...got to get back to some 3D benching after the flu and 'a little accident' with acetone in 2D benching









On the seals / alcohol question; most two- / multi piece water block will have Q-rings that can take badly to that, ditto for certain pumps with membranes inside. One thing you can do, in the short run, at least, re. the CPU / GPU liquid blocks is to apply a coat of the linked sealant below around the outside seam where the O-ring sits. I have used that sealant below from CDN Tire for decades re fuel leaks and afaik, it's also resistant re. alcohol based liquids, kerosene and so forth...I have a friend who even applies it to the fuel fittings in his Cessna plane, and so far, so good









http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/seal-all-cement-2-oz-0670808p.html#.VLhkY3ujAsk


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...hey guys, some very nice results in FSE/U lately; ...got to get back to some 3D benching after the flu and 'a little accident' with acetone in 2D benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the seals / alcohol question; most two- / multi piece water block will have Q-rings that can take badly to that, ditto for certain pumps with membranes inside. One thing you can do, in the short run, at least, re. the CPU / GPU liquid blocks is to apply a coat of the linked sealant below around the outside seam where the O-ring sits. I have used that sealant below from CDN Tire for decades re fuel leaks and afaik, it's also resistant re. alcohol based liquids, kerosene and so forth...I have a friend who even applies it to the fuel fittings in his Cessna plane, and so far, so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/seal-all-cement-2-oz-0670808p.html#.VLhkY3ujAsk


Interesting Joa, Thanks


----------



## centvalny

Cold test on Matrix #1

Centvalny -- 5960X @ 4638.2 -- Matrix 980 @ 2052/2250 -- 9268

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3820911

http://imgur.com/ZAkuxqs


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *centvalny*
> 
> Cold test on Matrix #1
> 
> Centvalny -- 5960X @ 4638.2 -- Matrix 980 @ 2052/2250 -- 9268
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3820911
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/ZAkuxqs











*!! New First Place !!*


{couple of threads to update before game time







}


----------



## JohnITRW

Heres my submission

JohnITRW ---- 5960x @4.5ghz --- 2x Strix 980 EK Water Cooled--- 12989



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5574684?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> Heres my submission
> 
> JohnITRW ---- 5960x @4.5ghz --- 2x Strix 980 EK Water Cooled--- 12989
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5574684?












Try this one too. you don't need a 4K monitor: http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/0_20


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this one too. you don't need a 4K monitor: http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/0_20


Didnt even see that one, will do!


----------



## JohnITRW

Could i please get an update?

JohnITRW --- 5960x @4.5ghz --- 2x Strix 980 --- 13425



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5588010?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> Could i please get an update?
> 
> JohnITRW --- 5960x @4.5ghz --- 2x Strix 980 --- 13425
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5588010?


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


got a medal...sweeeet


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnITRW*
> 
> got a medal...sweeeet












however fleeting they may be. Enjoy!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> however fleeting they may be. Enjoy!


why? is there an "FSE olympic committee" that does drug testing?

my card has been fed nothing but drug free 12v!!


----------



## JohnITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however fleeting they may be. Enjoy!


the wheee







emoticon was about me when that score came through!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> why? *is there an "FSE olympic committee" that does drug testing?*
> 
> my card has been fed nothing but drug free 12v!!


yes... and No to your questions.
what a same... all that untapped potential.


----------



## GIVEitUP

add please score 25020

[email protected] 5.124 4way sli ASUS [email protected]
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3892454


----------



## GIVEitUP

add me please 2 way sli run get your MHZ up !!!!!!!!!!!

score 14980
5960x @ 5,249 MHz 2 way sli ASUS 980 strix @ 1,631 X 2098


----------



## GIVEitUP

forgot to post link
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3903649


----------



## GIVEitUP

add me on the 3way sli also http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3893306

[email protected] 5,249 asus 980 strix 3 way sli 1,578x2098


----------



## GIVEitUP

forgot to add score 20882
false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIVEitUP*
> 
> add me on the 3way sli also http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3893306
> 
> [email protected] 5,249 asus 980 strix 3 way sli 1,578x2098


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIVEitUP*
> 
> add please score 25020
> [email protected] 5.124 4way sli ASUS [email protected]
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3892454












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIVEitUP*
> 
> add me please 2 way sli run get your MHZ up !!!!!!!!!!!
> score 14980
> 5960x @ 5,249 MHz 2 way sli ASUS 980 strix @ 1,631 X 2098












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIVEitUP*
> 
> add me on the 3way sli also http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3893306
> [email protected] 5,249 asus 980 strix 3 way sli 1,578x2098












Great Scores !!
I know in all the excitement it's hard to post a proper dataline, but plz post as:

*Username --- [email protected] --- GPU (clocks optional) --- Score*

*Screenshot* (see pg 1 of this thread)

*Validation link*

Thanks!
jp


----------



## GIVEitUP

Thanks man I'll make sure I post correct next time hopefully I still have a few more MHZ IN THE TANK


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIVEitUP*
> 
> Thanks man I'll make sure I post correct next time hopefully I still have a few more MHZ IN THE TANK


don't forget about Ultra









http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/800_20


----------



## GIVEitUP

Yeah that ultra will put the 980's to the test I'm love the 900 series it's been best clocked cards I've had and they scale we'll to


----------



## Mydog

UPDATE

Mydog - 5960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 980 Classy - 1630/2173 MHz - Score = 7887

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3994830


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> UPDATE
> Mydog - 5960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 980 Classy - 1630/2173 MHz - Score = 7887
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3994830


----------



## Joa3d43

update please for 4x GPU









Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 5.1 G -- 4x 980 Classified 1732 / 2175 -- SCORE 25739

GPUs on water

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5846873?


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> update please for 4x GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 5.1 G -- 4x 980 Classified 1732 / 2175 -- SCORE 25739
> 
> GPUs on water
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5846873?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WOW great score









1732 MHz on all four GPU's? What kind of cooling are you using? Water? or Subzero?


----------



## alancsalt

I suspect chilled water..


----------



## Kimir

I suspect wizardry.


----------



## Mydog

I just noticed he says water cooling on the GPU's, must be uni blocks I guess and cold water.

@Joa3d43

Do you have any pics of that setup?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> WOW great score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1732 MHz on all four GPU's? What kind of cooling are you using? Water? or Subzero?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I suspect chilled water..


...no chiller, chiller would quickly be overpowered by 4x GPUs...GPU water cooling system has about 5 L content...GPU temps was 16c - 18c...two of the 980 Classies run above 1800 on water; one of which will get a work-out soon w/ pot


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...no chiller, chiller would quickly be overpowered by 4x GPUs...GPU water cooling system has about 5 L content...GPU temps was 16c - 18c...two of the 980 Classies run above 1800 on water; one of which will get a work-out soon w/ pot


Did you test the GPU's on air? and if so did you see any improvements going to water?

I've got a classy here that only does 1630 MHz on cold air, max load temps in the 30's C so I just wonder if I'll bother put it on water cooling.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Did you test the GPU's on air? and if so did you see any improvements going to water?
> 
> I've got a classy here that only does 1630 MHz on cold air, max load temps in the 30's C so I just wonder if I'll bother put it on water cooling.


...the fastest ones reached 1692 on air


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...the fastest ones reached 1692 on air


And the slowest?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> And the slowest?


...1640ish


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...1640ish


Thanks, I'll put a block on this dud then


----------



## menthuslayer

Update: New Firestrike Extreme 4 Core Cpu, 2-way SLI Record (per 3Dmark Website)

Menthuslayer--4790k/4.8ghz--2x Gtx 980 1581/4001 -- Score -- 12813

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5855315?

Watercooled: Max temp: 47c



For whatever reasons, my scores drop when my cpu is at 5ghz. Dunno what my computer doesn't like about firestrike at 5ghz, but it's super frustrating.

Got an 12868 at 5ghz, but I BSOD before I could get my Sceen saved. 3DMark got the result but no good for here I guess, no screen:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5855808?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> update please for 4x GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 5.1 G -- 4x 980 Classified 1732 / 2175 -- SCORE 25739
> *GPUs on water*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5846873?












"... not that there's anything wrong with that..."


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *menthuslayer*
> 
> Update: New Firestrike Extreme 4 Core Cpu, 2-way SLI Record (per 3Dmark Website)
> Menthuslayer--4790k/4.8ghz--2x Gtx 980 1581/4001 -- Score -- 12813
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5855315?
> Watercooled: Max temp: 47c
> 
> For whatever reasons, my scores drop when my cpu is at 5ghz. Dunno what my computer doesn't like about firestrike at 5ghz, but it's super frustrating.
> Got an 12868 at 5ghz, but I BSOD before I could get my Sceen saved. 3DMark got the result but no good for here I guess, no screen:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5855808?











nice run.. both of 'em !
(wouldn't change position with 12868)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Thanks, I'll put a block on this dud then


did you hear somewhere that water cooling didn't do much for the classifieds? must have been from someone waiting for a full cover block.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you hear somewhere that water cooling didn't do much for the classifieds? must have been from someone waiting for a full cover block.


No but it didn't help on the G1's so I just assumed it was a Maxwell problem


----------



## NYD117

Trying to get the most out of my humble 970:

NYD117 -- 5930K / 4.6GHz -- 1x GTX 970 G1 Gaming 1613/2115 -- Score 6395

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4043754

Stock Windforce Cooler.



(Still working on the ram tweaking lol)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Trying to get the most out of my humble 970:
> NYD117 -- 5930K / 4.6GHz -- 1x GTX 970 G1 Gaming 1613/2115 -- Score 6395
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4043754
> Stock Windforce Cooler.
> 
> (Still working on the ram tweaking lol)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> No but it didn't help on the G1's so I just assumed it was a Maxwell problem


yeah,I found that hard to understand. the reference 980s and the strix both do better when WC'ed. The G1 must have something else going on. or one hellofa great air cooler.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah,I found that hard to understand. the reference 980s and the strix both do better when WC'ed. The G1 must have something else going on. or one hellofa great air cooler.


You can run a higher OC for 24/7 use but the gain on max OC in benches isn't much, maybe 10-30 MHz


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> You can run a higher OC for 24/7 use but the gain on max OC in benches isn't much, maybe 10-30 MHz


at least with these strix, afull cover waterblock allowed much higher core clocks (low 15's to >1600). VRM temps were the main benefit Pretty sure a few of these runs are in my FM database... gotta look. even with 2C air on the stock air coolers.


----------



## Mydog

UPDATE

Mydog - 5960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 980 Classy - 1675/2173 MHz - Score = 7978

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4087398


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> UPDATE
> Mydog - 5960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX 980 Classy - 1675/2173 MHz - Score = 7978
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4087398


----------



## TheBaron

Update!

TheBaron ---- 5960X @ 4.9GHz --- GTX 980 STRIX ---- 8120



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5918837


----------



## Joa3d43

...a couple of updates for 2x and 3x GPU please









GPUs water-cooled

*Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 5106 -- 2x 980 Classified -- 1785 / 2175 -- SCORE 14984*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5926687?



*Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 5106 -- 3x 980 Classified -- 1764 / 2175 -- SCORE 21275*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5926458?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBaron*
> 
> Update!
> 
> TheBaron ---- 5960X @ 4.9GHz --- GTX 980 STRIX ---- 8120
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5918837











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...a couple of updates for 2x and 3x GPU please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPUs water-cooled
> 
> *Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 5106 -- 2x 980 Classified -- 1785 / 2175 -- SCORE 14984*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5926687?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 5106 -- 3x 980 Classified -- 1764 / 2175 -- SCORE 21275*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5926458?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












x2


----------



## GIVEitUP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2


nice runs man and congrats on taking those top spots back those classy are pushing pretty good on water


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIVEitUP*
> 
> nice runs man and congrats on taking those top spots back those classy are pushing pretty good on water


...tx - these ranking things are fleeting . I'm not even sure I used the right driver, but at least I got the 'sequence' of GPU cards for water sorted now after I exchanged a later 'vers.2' Classy for a 'vers.1' to have them all the same.

...just getting my feet wet frozen w/ a GPU pot for DICE and LN2 for single runs; question is, do I use the highest ASIC card (89%), or the lowest (68%)...theoretically, for freezing, I should probably use lower ASIC, but then, I don't really plan to push mega voltages on DICE...









...'testing 1-2-3' at normal voltages to see if 1st-time insulation works and memory stays unaffected


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...tx - these ranking things are fleeting . I'm not even sure I used the right driver, but at least I got the 'sequence' of GPU cards for water sorted now after I exchanged a later 'vers.2' Classy for a 'vers.1' to have them all the same.
> 
> ...just getting my feet wet frozen w/ a GPU pot for DICE and LN2 for single runs; question is, do I use the highest ASIC card (89%), or the lowest (68%)...theoretically, for freezing, I should probably use lower ASIC, but then, I don't really plan to push mega voltages on DICE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...'testing 1-2-3' at normal voltages to see if 1st-time insulation works and memory stays unaffected


Good stuff as always.


----------



## ozzy1925

Please update :Ozzy1925 Asus 980 Strix On air. Single Gpu 1622/8200 .Cpu :Intel 5960x @4500mhz. On air .FS Score 7589
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5963128?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Please update :Ozzy1925 Asus 980 Strix On air. Single Gpu 1622/8200 .Cpu :Intel 5960x @4500mhz. On air .FS Score 7589
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5963128?


----------



## criminal

criminal - i7 4930K @ 4.5 GHz - GTX 980 - 1479 MHz - 2007 MHz - Score = 7105



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5980820?


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> criminal - i7 4930K @ 4.5 GHz - GTX 980 - 1479 MHz - 2007 MHz - Score = 7105
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5980820?


...nice one ...which Zotac 980 model ?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...nice one ...which Zotac 980 model ?


The amp omega. Still running the stock bios. Not sure if a custom bios will help much with this card.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> criminal - i7 4930K @ 4.5 GHz - GTX 980 - 1479 MHz - 2007 MHz - Score = 7105
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5980820?


----------



## Kimir

Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE 1555/2100Mhz --- 7691
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4142464


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE 1555/2100Mhz --- 7691
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4142464











pushed criminal out of the Top 30.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pushed criminal out of the Top 30.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I'll be back!


----------



## Kimir

Wasn't my intention to do so.


----------



## ozzy1925

Ozzy1925 Cpu :[email protected] On air Gpu:2x Asus Strix 980 @1569/8200 on air.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6005602


----------



## criminal

criminal - i7 4930K @ 4.5 GHz - GTX 980 - 1492 MHz - 2074 MHz - Score = 7268



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6012710?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> criminal - i7 4930K @ 4.5 GHz - GTX 980 - 1492 MHz - 2074 MHz - Score = 7268
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6012710?


very nice and crongrats but hows it handle BL2?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> very nice and crongrats but hows it handle BL2?


Thanks. Rather well actually.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Ozzy1925 Cpu :[email protected] On air Gpu:2x Asus Strix 980 @1569/8200 on air.
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6005602











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> criminal - i7 4930K @ 4.5 GHz - GTX 980 - 1492 MHz - 2074 MHz - Score = 7268
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6012710?











Nice score! He's likin' that 980?


----------



## criminal

Yeah, its aight.


----------



## GIVEitUP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...tx - these ranking things are fleeting . I'm not even sure I used the right driver, but at least I got the 'sequence' of GPU cards for water sorted now after I exchanged a later 'vers.2' Classy for a 'vers.1' to have them all the same.
> 
> ...just getting my feet wet frozen w/ a GPU pot for DICE and LN2 for single runs; question is, do I use the highest ASIC card (89%), or the lowest (68%)...theoretically, for freezing, I should probably use lower ASIC, but then, I don't really plan to push mega voltages on DICE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...'testing 1-2-3' at normal voltages to see if 1st-time insulation works and memory stays unaffected


To be honest I haven't put my 980's on ln2 or dice yet and I stress yet I have been itching to do so since they came out its just a pain for me to order ln2 and make sure I have 2 or 3 days off work so I can get the most benching I can out of the bottle and I order the big bottle so I have to load it on a trailor and haul to my house


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIVEitUP*
> 
> To be honest I haven't put my 980's on ln2 or dice yet and I stress yet I have been itching to do so since they came out its just a pain for me to order ln2 and make sure I have 2 or 3 days off work so I can get the most benching I can out of the bottle and I order the big bottle so I have to load it on a trailor and haul to my house


...similar reasons why haven't subbed sub-zero either yet, other than run some base line tests to see if the insulation worked. ...will use the two lower-ASIC cards (69%) when the time comes, but > ...our condo is in a modern high-rise 30 floors up smack center in a 'million plus' city...doing LN2 here is not ideal so I do LN2 elsewhere which is much more involved re. planning...even a 160 L LN2 tank is purported to weigh (much) more than 400 pds, due to the insulation...a 5.6 GHz 5960X and 4x 980 Classies on sub-0 can eat through LN2 like a knife through butter (i.e. my 35 L DEWAR); thus some initial fiddling w/ DICE and Acetone before the next LN2 project a couple of weeks from now off-site

...crazy as it sounds, I fondly remember my 1st subs w/ a delidded 5.2 GHz 3770K on an AIO cooler w/ 4x 670aircooled GPUs


----------



## GIVEitUP

Man that's rough and to think I thought I had it bad when tring to do ln2 were I live at . what kind of numbers did you get when running the dice was it a big improvement over h20.


----------



## Kimir

Firestrike Extreme
Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1624/2100Mhz, 1.4v on Air --- 7836
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6041583


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 KP --- 8342

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4176110


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Firestrike Extreme
> Kimir --- 4930K @ 4.8Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1624/2100Mhz, 1.4v on Air --- 7836
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6041583











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 KP --- 8342
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4176110


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 980 KP --- 8342
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4176110


WIsh that I could read what the screen shot shows. I'm over here wondering what clocks you ran.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> WIsh that I could read what the screen shot shows. I'm over here wondering what clocks you ran.


Right-click, open in new tab and zoom in


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Right-click, open in new tab and zoom in


or just click the pic in the post, then "open Original" on the lower right.

@mikecdm sorry - try the above.









1734/8500


----------



## Mikecdm

I feel stupid now, never seen the open original button. I hit right click and view image, but it was same size. Was kind of trying to open in new tab, but doing it wrong.

So this gpu-z 0.8.1 shows boost clocks on main tab, pretty nice. Think i might have to d/l it.


----------



## Joa3d43

....KPEs getting closer (congrats







) ; update please for 1x 980 Cl

Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 5Ghz -- 1x980 Classified 1558 (base) / 2175 -- SCORE 8409

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5754088? Feb 2nd run from back-up folder


----------



## Mikecdm

My efficiency must be broken.

Here is a screen shot, link is probably saved on drive. I'll get something up later.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ....KPEs getting closer (congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) ; update please for 1x 980 Cl
> 
> Joa3d43 -- 5960X / 5Ghz -- 1x980 Classified 1558 (base) / 2175 -- SCORE 8409
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5754088? Feb 2nd run from back-up folder
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











lol - thx, you just won me $10








I just need a 5GHz CPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> My efficiency must be broken.
> 
> Here is a screen shot, link is probably saved on drive. I'll get something up later.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i see your 8621, but not the one above.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i see your 8621, but not the one above.


I ran again, got the 8621 and 8756, but forgot to save the 8756.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I ran again, got the 8621 and 8756, but forgot to save the 8756.


you probably know this, but:
unless the run bugged out, FS auto saves the result. you can load it and then validate on-line.
user\documents\3dmk


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - thx, you just won me $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need a 5GHz CPU.
> -snip-


...should have bet a $100 ...as I said, that one was over 3 weeks old; can't find one of the other ones which had the CPU at 5.2 GHz







...too many different SSDs now

...btw, Steponz is at it again... 980 Classy at 2300 and 5960X at 5700+
...don't think either was air cooled









http://hwbot.org/submission/2775567_steponz_3dmark11___performance_geforce_gtx_980_30872_marks


----------



## Mikecdm

Ok, got something that abides by the rules

Mikecdm -- 5960x / 4.75ghz --- gtx 980-- 1773/2300 -- 8806



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4184831


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Ok, got something that abides by the rules
> 
> Mikecdm -- 5960x / 4.75ghz --- gtx 980-- 1773/2300 -- 8806
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4184831











which vbios did you settle on?


----------



## Mikecdm

Using the x2c bios.


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Using the x2c bios.


Water cooling or LN2?


----------



## Mikecdm

water


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Using the x2c bios.


thanks! this bios looks to be the same as, or from the Asus strix bios "family".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Water cooling or LN2?


gotta try this one.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> water


Im guessing ice cold water ?







those are pretty darn good clocks for both cpu , ram and gpu


----------



## Mikecdm

Just ambient temps but window is open and a little bit of ice and snow outside. Not much compared to other places, but a lot for Dallas.


----------



## Menthol

Mikecdm,
All the same that's very impresive


----------



## Mikecdm

Think the gpu was loading somewhere around 35°, cpu and memory can run those clocks all day on water. GPU had to be very cool to run that. I used the classy tool for it. It's not very reliable and often locks up the computer when making voltage changes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Think the gpu was loading somewhere around 35°, cpu and memory can run those clocks all day on water. GPU had to be very cool to run that. I used the classy tool for it. It's not very reliable and often locks up the computer when making voltage changes.


I've had precisionX do a kaleidoscope screen a couple of times even when dropping to default clocks. I don't understand why V locked out afterburner. I get the kboost thing, but even with the strix 980_85 bios flashed on the card it ran fine without kboost using AB.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX 980 KP -- 14966

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4238368

________
updated


----------



## GIVEitUP

Wow nice run looks like those KPE are clocking well


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIVEitUP*
> 
> Wow nice run looks like those KPE are clocking well


thanks. the cards have a lot of potential, but they need a good bios.


----------



## GIVEitUP

What kind of volts you pushing


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIVEitUP*
> 
> What kind of volts you pushing


" A healthy amount"


----------



## Joa3d43

...new entry for 2x GPU ....'special OC project' Ares 3









*Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4.6G -- Asus Ares 3 1211 / 1625 -- tess off *SCORE 12074*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6208198


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...new entry for 2x GPU ....'special OC project' Ares 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 4.6G -- Asus Ares 3 1211 / 1625 -- tess off *SCORE 12074*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6208198


----------



## kx11

*kx11* -- 5930k / 4.5G --PNY 980 2xSLi 1371 / 2009 -- *SCORE 12584*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6295260?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> *kx11* -- 5930k / 4.5G --PNY 980 2xSLi 1371 / 2009 -- *SCORE 12584*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6295260?


----------



## Baasha

Baasha -- 3970X / 4.5Ghz -- GTX-980 Classified SLI -- 1591Mhz / 8112Mhz -- *12491*

http://imgur.com/SUmaWDs

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6320492


----------



## opt33

Until 8 core cpu/ln crew crushes my score...

Opt33...4790K @ 5ghz, Titan X @ 1484 core/1893 mem....9175 score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6323971?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Baasha -- 3970X / 4.5Ghz -- GTX-980 Classified SLI -- 1591Mhz / 8112Mhz -- *12491*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/SUmaWDs
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6320492











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Until 8 core cpu/ln crew crushes my score...
> Opt33...4790K @ 5ghz, Titan X @ 1484 core/1893 mem....9175 score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6323971?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*! New 2nd Place !*


----------



## Joa3d43

...new 1x GPU entry, initial runs

*Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 4.6GHz -- 1x TitanX 1537 / 2006 -- SCORE *10082*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6329791


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...new 1x GPU entry, initial runs
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X @ 4.6GHz -- 1x TitanX 1537 / 2006 -- SCORE *10082*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6329791


----------



## opt33

Opt33...4790K @ 4.9ghz, Titan X @ 1560 core/1866 mem....9423 score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4389596


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Opt33...4790K @ 4.9ghz, Titan X @ 1560 core/1866 mem....9423 score
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4389596


----------



## Baasha

*Baasha* -- 5960X @ 4.40GHz -- GTX-Titan X 4-Way SLI -- 1367Mhz / 2028 -- *23696*





Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6351666

Meh... stock cooler & stock volts - not bad I guess but I bet the quad Titan X under water with increased voltage would be close to 30K!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *Baasha* -- 5960X @ 4.40GHz -- GTX-Titan X 4-Way SLI -- 1367Mhz / 2028 -- *23696*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6351666
> 
> Meh... stock cooler & stock volts - not bad I guess but I bet the quad Titan X under water with increased voltage would be close to 30K!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Silent Scone--- [email protected] --3x TITAN [email protected] 1252(base)/ 3758 --- 21427

Stock voltage











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6377302


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Silent Scone--- [email protected] --3x TITAN [email protected] 1252(base)/ 3758 --- 21427
> 
> Stock voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6377302


...very nice







> look forward to your 3x w-cooled results, next week ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Yes mate







I looked at the blocks earlier before I fitted the cards and thought twice about doing it earlier lol. Didn't want to tempt fate though, you know what it's like...

"Well was it playing up _before_ you put the block on"


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at the blocks earlier before I fitted the cards and thought twice about doing it earlier lol. *Didn't want to tempt fate though, you know what it's like.*..
> 
> "Well was it playing up _before_ you put the block on"










...have the water stains on the wall to prove it


----------



## Silent Scone

lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Silent Scone--- [email protected] --3x TITAN [email protected] 1252(base)/ 3758 --- 21427
> Stock voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6377302












that's just crazy!


----------



## Silent Scone

Just a place holder







Seemingly my best card, stock volts on water. (Not even trying!)



Silent Scone--- [email protected] -- TITAN X @ 1300/ 2000 --- 9683

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6413543


----------



## Mydog

Mydog - 5960X @ 5 GHz - GTX TitanX - 1412/2005 MHz - Score = 9445

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4437663


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice to see you're back on the phase bro


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice to see you're back on the phase bro


Thanks pal









Just need to get the Titan on water cooling with the chiller in the loop


----------



## Mydog

Update

Testing with PX and KBoost

Mydog - 5960X @ 5 GHz - GTX TitanX - 1437/2007 MHz - Score = 9634

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4437985


----------



## Mydog

Update
GPU on water cooling, getting close to the no 1 spot in single GPU

Mydog - 5960X @ 5 GHz - GTX TitanX - 1513/2006 MHz - Score = 10047

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4451027


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2xGTX TitanX -- 18170

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4469095


----------



## Kritikill

Update

Kritikill --- 5930K @ 4.5 --- SLI GTX980 Strix --- 12355

Fire Strike Extreme 12355


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update
> GPU on water cooling, getting close to the no 1 spot in single GPU
> 
> Mydog - 5960X @ 5 GHz - GTX TitanX - 1513/2006 MHz - Score = 10047
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4451027












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2xGTX TitanX -- 18170
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4469095


----------



## kx11

*kx11* -- 5930k / 4,498mhz --PNY 980 2xSLi 1,371 / 2013 -- *SCORE 12743*

testing 350.05 hot fix driver

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6489934



edit:

ran the test again with higher clocks but the results are worse !!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6490505

in the second test i used precisionX latest ver.


----------



## Mydog

Update

And 1st place I believe









Mydog - 5960X @ 5 GHz - GTX TitanX - 1506/2055 MHz - Score = 10301

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4458939


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> *kx11* -- 5930k / 4,498mhz --PNY 980 2xSLi 1,371 / 2013 -- *SCORE 12743*
> testing 350.05 hot fix driver
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6489934
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> ran the test again with higher clocks but the results are worse !!
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6490505
> in the second test i used precisionX latest ver.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











New hotfix looks a bit better?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update
> And 1st place I believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog - 5960X @ 5 GHz - GTX TitanX - 1506/2055 MHz - Score = 10301
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4458939



That it is


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New hotfix looks a bit better?


oh yeah it performs better


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kritikill*
> 
> Update
> 
> Kritikill --- 5930K @ 4.5 --- SLI GTX980 Strix --- 12355
> 
> Fire Strike Extreme 12355


----------



## Kritikill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*


lol, thank you


----------



## kx11

kx11 -- 5930k / 4,598mhz -- Titan X 1,243 / 2013 -- SCORE 9552



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6504982

driver used 350.05


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 -- 5930k / 4,598mhz -- Titan X 1,243 / 2013 -- SCORE 9552
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6504982
> driver used 350.05


----------



## Mydog

Finally a good SLI score









Mydog - 5960X @ 5 GHz - GTX TitanX - 1541/2055 MHz - Score = 18491

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4504853


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Finally a good SLI score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog - 5960X @ 5 GHz - GTX TitanX - 1541/2055 MHz - Score = 18491
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4504853
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*! New First Place !*


----------



## kx11

my result should be in 3dmark HOF but it's not !!!

is it because i used a beta driver ?!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> my result should be in 3dmark HOF but it's not !!!
> 
> is it because i used a beta driver ?!


...yup, but shouldn't be long before the latest 350x drivers are whql


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...yup, but shouldn't be long before the latest 350x drivers are whql


the driver must be coming out next week for GTAV


----------



## cstkl1

cstkl1 --- 4790k / 4.7ghz ---- Titan X 1506 Mhz / 4000 [email protected] ---- *9322*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6581720



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







cstkl1 --- 4790k / 4.7ghz ---- Titan X 1455 Mhz / 4000 Mhz [email protected],1.23v ---- *15359*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6581808



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 3930K @4.8GHz -- [email protected] -- 9839:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6586892*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> cstkl1 --- 4790k / 4.7ghz ---- Titan X 1506 Mhz / 4000 [email protected] ---- *9322*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6581720
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cstkl1 --- 4790k / 4.7ghz ---- Titan X 1455 Mhz / 4000 Mhz [email protected],1.23v ---- *15359*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6581808
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*
Requirements for entries in this thread:

[*] OCN user name ---- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score
[*] FULL Screenshot including the 3DMark window with the result (prtscrn, open paint, cntrl-V, cntrl-S [name it], post with the picture or paperclip tool)
[*] Validation URL (copy the link from the browser window that will pop up)
[*] The most recent version of System Information or most recent "-1". Most recent Benchmark version available at time of entry post.
[*] Beta drivers allowed
[*] NEW: AMD Tess off allowed but will be indicated as such, LOD tweaks, BUT: NO mipmap, photoshop... or "cheating" Follow HWBot Rules Here

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 3930K @4.8GHz -- [email protected] -- 9839:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6586892*


----------



## kx11

kx11 -- 5930k / 4,598mhz -- Titan X 1,259 / 2044 -- SCORE 9591



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6592679

i don't see my results in the charts at all !!!!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2 GTX Titan X --- 10212

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4486143


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 -- 5930k / 4,598mhz -- Titan X 1,259 / 2044 -- SCORE 9591
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6592679
> i don't see my results in the charts at all !!!!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX Titan X --- 10212
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4486143


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX TitanX --- 18557

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4603861

_______________________________
Updated


----------



## Silent Scone

Nice


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice


Thx... i really think these can take more voltage. Maybe Asus will come out with a Strix Titan X.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Thx... i really think these can take more voltage. Maybe Asus will come out with a Strix Titan X.


i'm a "hopeful believer" the next GM200 won't be cut down w/6Gbs and that will have a strix version









btw, i am disappointed you didn't give yourself the accepted/updated







reply.

its those little things in life . . .


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX TitanX --- 18557
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4603861
> 
> _______________________________
> Updated


Nice score







but I assume you got a backup?









Update









Mydog - 5960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX TitanX - 1557/2027 MHz - Score = 18560

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4611144


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I assume you got a backup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog - 5960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX TitanX - 1557/2027 MHz - Score = 18560
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4611144












lol - at least these cards keep you in the hunt this round.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger. - i7 5960x @ 5.4GHz - 4x TitanX - 1515 MHz - 2000 MHz - Score = 29529

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4618716

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/screen031_zps2c3zmokl.jpg.html


----------



## Joa3d43

...update please









*Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 5.1G -- 1x Titan X / 1557 / 2020 -- *SCORE 10500*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6682537


----------



## Baasha

*Baasha* -- i7 5960X @ 4.40Ghz -- 3x EVGA GTX-Titan X SC -- 1430Mhz / 2003Mhz -- SCORE = *21503*







Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6687554


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger. - i7 5960x @ 5.4GHz - 4x TitanX - 1515 MHz - 2000 MHz - Score = 29529
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4618716
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/screen031_zps2c3zmokl.jpg.html












4-figure max FPS in Valley or Heaven?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...update please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- 5960X / 5.1G -- 1x Titan X / 1557 / 2020 -- *SCORE 10500*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6682537












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *Baasha* -- i7 5960X @ 4.40Ghz -- 3x EVGA GTX-Titan X SC -- 1430Mhz / 2003Mhz -- SCORE = *21503*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6687554


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX Titan X -- 18568

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4628086


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX Titan X -- 18568


Good one and you got me by 8-points









But you knew I already had this right?

Mydog - 5960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX TitanX - 1564/2027 MHz - Score = 18640

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4611237


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Good one and you got me by 8-points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you knew I already had this right?
> 
> Mydog - 5960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX TitanX - 1564/2027 MHz - Score = 18640
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4611237


Nice but...
why would you think I'd know you had that? Lol - still short on the graphics score tho.







will update when I get back.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger. - i7 5960x @ 5.25GHz - 3x TitanX - 1515 MHz - 2028 MHz - Score = 25554

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4635538

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/FSE 25554 tri sli_zpszzelbfrm.jpg.html


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice but...
> why would you think I'd know you had that? Lol - still short on the graphics score tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will update when I get back.


I posted this in the TitanX thread a few days ago that's why I thought you knew


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- 2 GTX Titan X -- 18568
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4628086











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Good one and you got me by 8-points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you knew I already had this right?
> 
> Mydog - 5960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX TitanX - 1564/2027 MHz - Score = 18640
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4611237











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger. - i7 5960x @ 5.25GHz - 3x TitanX - 1515 MHz - 2028 MHz - Score = 25554
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4635538
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/FSE 25554 tri sli_zpszzelbfrm.jpg.html











*! New First Place !*


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger. - i7 5960x @ 5.235GHz - 2x TitanX - 1545 MHz - 2040 MHz - Score = 19182

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4626798

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/screen033_zps9wqamtgk.jpg.html

Gunslinger. - i7 5960x @ 5.375GHz - TitanX - 1545 MHz - 2040 MHz - Score = 10529

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4627143

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/screen037_zpsvlfenugt.jpg.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger. - i7 5960x @ 5.235GHz - 2x TitanX - 1545 MHz - 2040 MHz - Score = 19182
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4626798
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/screen033_zps9wqamtgk.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> Gunslinger. - i7 5960x @ 5.375GHz - TitanX - 1545 MHz - 2040 MHz - Score = 10529
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4627143
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s36.photobucket.com/user/mgorius/media/screen037_zpsvlfenugt.jpg.html










x2
*! New First Place ! x2*


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX Titan X -- 10563

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4685482

____________________________________
Updated


----------



## Mydog

Update

I need more power on my GPU's









Mydog - 5960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX TitanX - 1540/2055 MHz - Score = 18956

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4714280


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update
> 
> I need more power on my GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog - 5960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX TitanX - 1540/2055 MHz - Score = 18956
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4714280


try this
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/improve-geforce-gtx-series-performance-with-a-handy-tweak.html


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> try this
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/improve-geforce-gtx-series-performance-with-a-handy-tweak.html


Thanks but I've already done that


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> Update
> 
> I need more power on my GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mydog - 5960X @ 5.1 GHz - GTX TitanX - 1540/2055 MHz - Score = 18956
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4714280












nice


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*UPDATE:
*

*MrTOOSHORT -- 4930k @4.65GHz -- TITAN-X @1597MHz -- 10330:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4727266*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *UPDATE:
> *
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 4930k @4.65GHz -- TITAN-X @1597MHz -- 10330:*
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4727266*


----------



## Vici0us

Update:

i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz | CFX X2 R9 290's @ 1120 / 1425 | Score: 9083

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4743981


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Update:
> 
> i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz | CFX X2 R9 290's @ 1120 / 1425 | Score: 9083
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4743981


----------



## Vici0us

Messed around a bit more.

i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz | CFX X2 R9 290's @ 1127 / 1450 | Score: 9215

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4752272


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Messed around a bit more.
> 
> i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz | CFX X2 R9 290's @ 1127 / 1450 | Score: 9215
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4752272


----------



## Silent Scone

Silent Scone--- [email protected] -- TITAN X(3)@ 1430/ 1950--- 21651
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6882089



Quick place holder on daily CPU profile on the 425 BIOS (Just to get past Baasha for now







). I'll get around to doing more, just rather enjoying gaming on them atm







.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Silent Scone--- [email protected] -- TITAN X(3)@ 1430/ 1950--- 21651
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6882089
> 
> 
> 
> Quick place holder on daily CPU profile on the 425 BIOS (Just to get past Baasha for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I'll get around to doing more, just rather enjoying gaming on them atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Update please

So close to breaking 10,000... I need to see what this cpu will do

wh0kn0ws - - - Intel i7 [email protected] - - - sli Evga GTX 780 Classified @ 1370/1652 - - - 9958

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6908337?


----------



## Gabrielzm

Gabrielzm (aka Bazooo in 3dmark) --- 5960x at 4.5 Ghz --- dual Titan X at 1510 mhz--- 17425

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6690836?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Update please
> 
> So close to breaking 10,000... I need to see what this cpu will do
> 
> wh0kn0ws - - - Intel i7 [email protected] - - - sli Evga GTX 780 Classified @ 1370/1652 - - - 9958
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6908337?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabrielzm*
> 
> Gabrielzm (aka Bazooo in 3dmark) --- 5960x at 4.5 Ghz --- dual Titan X at 1510 mhz--- 17425
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6690836?


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Update please

Welp, broke 10,000 just by enabling turbo boost

wh0kn0ws - - - Intel i7 [email protected] - - - sli Evga GTX 780 Classified @ 1376/1702 - - - 10183

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6920744?


----------



## spacin9

New: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4799466

spacin9 -- 5820K @ 4.75 Ghz -- Titan X @ 1550 Mhz / 8400 Mhz -- 10,190


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Update please
> 
> Welp, broke 10,000 just by enabling turbo boost
> 
> wh0kn0ws - - - Intel i7 [email protected] - - - sli Evga GTX 780 Classified @ 1376/1702 - - - 10183
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6920744?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spacin9*
> 
> New: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4799466
> 
> spacin9 -- 5820K @ 4.75 Ghz -- Titan X @ 1550 Mhz / 8400 Mhz -- 10,190












(very complete entry.







)


----------



## Maxxamillion

Maxxamillion - i7 5960x @ 4.5 GHz - TitanX SLI - 1538 MHz - 2025 MHz - Score = 18193

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4900001


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxamillion*
> 
> Maxxamillion - i7 5960x @ 4.5 GHz - TitanX SLI - 1538 MHz - 2025 MHz - Score = 18193
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4900001
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tigger1612

AuX1:LaNkY - i7 5960x @ 4.6Ghz (46x100) - 980Ti SLI - 1545Mhz - 2000 Mhz - Score = 17407

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5061028

Currently #23

Can I get some 980Ti love here?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigger1612*
> 
> AuX1:LaNkY - i7 5960x @ 4.6Ghz (46x100) - 980Ti SLI - 1545Mhz - 2000 Mhz - Score = 17407
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5061028
> Currently #23
> Can I get some 980Ti love here?











! First 980Ti Sli !


----------



## jdstock76

jdstock76 --- 5820x @ 4.4Ghz --- EVGA 980ti --- 1489 / 1752 --- Score = 8810

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7300134?


----------



## Kimir

kimir --- [email protected] 4.5Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1622/2100Mhz --- 7945

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5062891


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> jdstock76 --- 5820x @ 4.4Ghz --- EVGA 980ti --- 1489 / 1752 --- Score = 8810
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7300134?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> kimir --- [email protected] 4.5Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1622/2100Mhz --- 7945
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5062891











! Nice !


----------



## Kimir

Was hard but finally hit 8k!

Kimir - 4930K @ 4.6Ghz --- 980 KPE @ 1627/2100Mhz --- 8018

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5071508


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice one Kimir!









So the new bios is ok then?


----------



## Kimir

Not yet ok, can't get the card to run at stock unless I raise the voltage to 1.212v manually.
First new one (yesterday), was locking at 1.003v and new one (from today) is doing the same at 1.195v (was raised to 1.2v, but there is vdroop). By locking I mean driver crash after the loading of graphic test one in Firestrike.
Right now I'm running at 1.42v with 1630Mhz, hitting 75°c doesn't help. Because, yup, I'm still on air lol. I'm desperately trying to get 16k on FS and 4300 on FSU, no success so far, d'oh!


----------



## glnn_23

glnn_23 --- E5-1680v3 @ 4.5Ghz --- GTX TitanX 1550 / 1976 --- *10027*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7337387


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> glnn_23 --- E5-1680v3 @ 4.5Ghz --- GTX TitanX 1550 / 1976 --- *10027*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7337387











That E5 is lookin real good!


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger. -- 5960X @ 5.4GHz -- 3x GTX 980 Matrix 1900 / 2150 -- 23123



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5082514


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger. -- 5960X @ 5.4GHz -- 3x GTX 980 Matrix 1900 / 2150 -- 23123
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5082514


----------



## tarute

Tarute --- 4930k --- 3 x Gigabyte HD 7950 --- *7941*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7379202

http://i.imgur.com/KU845lC.jpg


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tarute*
> 
> Tarute --- 4930k --- 3 x Gigabyte HD 7950 --- *7941*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7379202
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/KU845lC.jpg











Try again with Tess off in CCC


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger. -- 5960X @ 5.6GHz -- 2x GTX Titan X 1504 / 2028 -- 18926



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5154440


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger. -- 5960X @ 5.6GHz -- 2x GTX Titan X 1504 / 2028 -- 18926
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5154440


nice.. you already have a higher entry for 2xSLI?



different mobo only?


----------



## Gunslinger.

oops


----------



## joellim

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7555155?

joellim , - - 4790K @ 4.8Ghz - - 2x GTX 980 ti 1275 / 2003Mhz - - 14189


----------



## DR4G00N

DR4G00N --- X5650 @ 4.1Ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti OC @ 1305/1750Mhz 1.212v --- 5729

This thing oc's like a dream, I still haven't hit the max clock for it yet.







I just have to make sure it stays below 75c otherwise it'll start vomiting artifacts all over the screen no matter the clocks.









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5254950


----------



## kdawgmaster

Heres my single GTX 980 ti. I could probably take it further but im not.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joellim*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7555155?
> joellim , - - 4790K @ 4.8Ghz - - 2x GTX 980 ti 1275 / 2003Mhz - - 14189











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> DR4G00N --- X5650 @ 4.1Ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti OC @ 1305/1750Mhz 1.212v --- 5729
> This thing oc's like a dream, I still haven't hit the max clock for it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to make sure it stays below 75c otherwise it'll start vomiting artifacts all over the screen no matter the clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5254950











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdawgmaster*
> 
> Heres my single GTX 980 ti. I could probably take it further but im not.


Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## Forceman

New Entry

Forceman --- i7 4790K @ 4.8 --- Zotac GTX 980 Ti @ 1490/2000 --- 9042

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7664764


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> New Entry
> Forceman --- i7 4790K @ 4.8 --- Zotac GTX 980 Ti @ 1490/2000 --- 9042
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7664764


----------



## jdstock76

jdstock76 --- 5820K @ 4.6Ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 @ 1561/1879Mhz --- 9603



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7677728?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> jdstock76 --- 5820K @ 4.6Ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 @ 1561/1879Mhz --- 9603
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7677728?


----------



## remmer29

This is my best result, can`t do any more.








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5427760


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> This is my best result, can`t do any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5427760


please read the first post. make a correct benchmark sub, and you're on the Top30 chart.


----------



## remmer29

remmer29 --- 5960X @ 4.8 --- Asus Titan X @ 1523/8360 --- 10111
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7827337


----------



## Kimir

Am I seeing this right, 5960X [email protected]


----------



## remmer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Am I seeing this right, 5960X [email protected]


100%


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> remmer29 --- 5960X @ 4.8 --- Asus Titan X @ 1523/8360 --- 10111
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7827337


----------



## levontraut

*All Clocks are at stock settings.*

OCN Name:
LevonTraut

CPU:
4790K

GPU:
980Ti G1

Ram:
2400mhz 2 x 8 GB (16GB)

OS:
Windows 10 64bit

Score:
4576

Links
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7842076?
http://valid.x86.fr/aewz1s



*PLEASE NOTE:*
_This is in my steam account hence the name._


----------



## SkylineGTR34

Im new to this site but here is my old pc whit an I7 920 and two GTX 970.

firestrike extreme

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4818844



Firestrike Ultra

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4818909


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> name="levontraut" url="/t/1443196/fire-strike-extreme-top-30/1340_20#post_24199014"]*All Clocks are at stock settings.*
> 
> OCN Name:
> LevonTraut
> CPU:
> 4790K
> GPU:
> 980Ti G1
> Ram:
> 2400mhz 2 x 8 GB (16GB)
> OS:
> Windows 10 64bit
> Score:
> 4576
> Links
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7842076?
> http://valid.x86.fr/aewz1s
> 
> 
> *PLEASE NOTE:*
> _This is in my steam account hence the name._


Post to the Ultra thread. This is Fire Strike Extreme - and please read the entry requirements in the first post.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1518806/fire-strike-ultra-top-30/1220_20#post_24205341
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkylineGTR34*
> 
> Im new to this site but here is my old pc whit an I7 920 and two GTX 970.
> 
> firestrike extreme
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4818844
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Ultra
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4818909
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to OCN ! Nice scores but...
Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## SkylineGTR34

Oh i see. Sorry but im not doing a new firestrike now. I will wait to 2016 where i planning to get at new pc. The CPU is old and sense it has being overclokket for the last 3 years i am beginnig to be unsecure about what life spand it has left in it. Not that it is unstable or something like that, but oc is briging the life spand Down.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkylineGTR34*
> 
> Oh i see. Sorry but im not doing a new firestrike now. I will wait to 2016 where i planning to get at new pc. The CPU is old and sense it has being overclokket for the last 3 years i am beginnig to be unsecure about what life spand it has left in it. Not that it is unstable or something like that, but oc is briging the life spand Down.


For your post to be accepted, I think all you need to add is your

OCN user name --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

GnarlyCharlie --- 5960X @ 4.5

2X TitanX @1460/7604 ---- Score: 17,427

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7872294


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> GnarlyCharlie --- 5960X @ 4.5
> 
> 2X TitanX @1460/7604 ---- Score: 17,427
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7872294











Oc the Cache on the CPU - can help Physx and combined.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oc the Cache on the CPU - can help Physx and combined.


Oh yeah, I'm just getting started. Baby steps.


----------



## levontraut

I think I have it now.

Username:
LevonTraut

CPU:
4790K @ 4GH - Turbo enabled

Ram:
Hyper X 2100 (2 x 8GB)

GPU:
980ti Gigabyte G1

http://valid.x86.fr/q5jqe9

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7887673?


----------



## ozzy1925

Ozzy1925 --- 5960X @ 4.6
2X 980 @1620/8100 ---- Score: 14019
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7887943


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> I think I have it now.
> Username:
> LevonTraut
> CPU:
> 4790K @ 4GH - Turbo enabled
> Ram:
> Hyper X 2100 (2 x 8GB)
> GPU:
> 980ti Gigabyte G1
> http://valid.x86.fr/q5jqe9
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7887673?











Dataline format: username --- [email protected] --- GPU --- Score
Please,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Ozzy1925 --- 5960X @ 4.6
> 2X 980 @1620/8100 ---- Score: 14019
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7887943


----------



## SkylineGTR34

So i made a new test and hope this is accepted.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5504153


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkylineGTR34*
> 
> So i made a new test and hope this is accepted.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5504153


Still need to fill this out in your post
OCN user name --- [email protected] --- GPU(s) --- overall score


----------



## MacG32

MacG32 --- [email protected] --- 4x 980 --- 18145

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5506216


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkylineGTR34*
> 
> So i made a new test and hope this is accepted.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5504153


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> MacG32 --- [email protected] --- 4x 980 --- 18145
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5506216


----------



## remmer29

5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- 2*Asus TitanX @ 1533MHz Core/ 8200 Mem --- Score: 18 367
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5550243


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remmer29*
> 
> 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- 2*Asus TitanX @ 1533MHz Core/ 8200 Mem --- Score: 18 367
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5550243


----------



## kx11

kx11 --- [email protected] --- TitanX SLi --- 16387



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7999080?

is this even good ?? considering i'm on air cooling + reference gpu's

physics test always kicks my ass


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 --- [email protected] --- TitanX SLi --- 16387
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7999080?
> is this even good ?? considering i'm on air cooling + reference gpu's
> physics test always kicks my ass











It's good enough for Top 10 !


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

GnarlyCharlie -- i7-5960X @ 4.6 -- 2X TitanX @ 1524/7812 -- 18237

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8013558


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> GnarlyCharlie -- i7-5960X @ 4.6 -- 2X TitanX @ 1524/7812 -- 18237
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8013558


----------



## marc0053

marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.9 ghz - GTX Titan X - 1543MHz / 2050 MHz - Score = 10,593

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5604522


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

GnarlyCharlie -- i7-3770K @ 4.5 -- 980 Ti @ 1500/7440 -- 8888

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8057733


----------



## Jpmboy

testing W10 on one rig:

jpmboy --- [email protected] --- R295x2 --- 11147

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8061422


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc_0053 - i7 5960x @ 4.9 ghz - GTX Titan X - 1543MHz / 2050 MHz - Score = 10,593
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5604522













*! New First Place !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> GnarlyCharlie -- i7-3770K @ 4.5 -- 980 Ti @ 1500/7440 -- 8888
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8057733












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> testing W10 on one rig:
> jpmboy --- [email protected] --- R295x2 --- 11147
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8061422


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Pretty cool to get your email/web surfing rig into the top 30!









IB i-7, got that sucker OC'd to 4.5 Turbo in about 15 minutes last night, thought I better see what she'd do on the big board.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger - i7 5960x @5.2 ghz - GTX 980 Ti KPE - 1948MHz / 2126 MHz - Score = 12458



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8071732


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger - i7 5960x @5.2 ghz - GTX 980 Ti KPE - 1948MHz / 2126 MHz - Score = 12458
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8071732













*! New First Place !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Pretty cool to get your email/web surfing rig into the top 30!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IB i-7, got that sucker OC'd to 4.5 Turbo in about 15 minutes last night, thought I better see what she'd do on the big board.


lol - the 295x2 is a pretty durable single slot card. benches like krap, but still keeps pace in everything else.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - the 295x2 is a pretty durable single slot card. benches like krap, but still keeps pace in everything else.


I meant my hardcore 8888 score with my 3770K/box stock 980TI rig, taking nothing away from the 295x2, mind you


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I meant my hardcore 8888 score with my 3770K/box stock 980TI rig, taking nothing away from the 295x2, mind you


lol - both emial/browser rigs are in the top 30.


----------



## Devnant

Devnant ---- i7 [email protected] --- MSI GTX 980 TI SLI --- 17495
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8099211?

GPUs @ 1519/8.172


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> 
> 
> Devnant ---- i7 [email protected] --- MSI GTX 980 TI SLI --- 17495
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8099211?
> 
> GPUs @ 1519/8.172


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Update please

wh0kn0ws ---- i7 4790K @ 4.5GHz --- Sli Evga GTX 780 Classified @ 1361/ 1868 --- 10356



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5653571

Its taken me a while, but I think this is far as these cards will go under water. Its a really good thing I can hook up a dmm, 1.275 on the classified tool gives me 1.37. Thats a little out of my comfort zone, especially on water.


----------



## krezo

Krezo --- [email protected] GHz --- MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming @ 1502/2000 --- GPU score 10083 --- Overall 9215
- 9/08/2015


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf

Fire Strike Extreme Score 22229

[email protected] and 3x ASUS Titan X's

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8129509?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> Update please
> 
> wh0kn0ws ---- i7 4790K @ 4.5GHz --- Sli Evga GTX 780 Classified @ 1361/ 1868 --- 10356
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5653571
> 
> Its taken me a while, but I think this is far as these cards will go under water. Its a really good thing I can hook up a dmm, 1.275 on the classified tool gives me 1.37. Thats a little out of my comfort zone, especially on water.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krezo*
> 
> Krezo --- [email protected] GHz --- MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming @ 1502/2000 --- GPU score 10083 --- Overall 9215
> - 9/08/2015


Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Need a validation link
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> KedarWolf
> 
> Fire Strike Extreme Score 22229
> 
> [email protected] and 3x ASUS Titan X's
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8129509?


----------



## Kimir

Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 980 KPE @ 1660/2140 --- 8369



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5705507

edit: Running CPU at 4.9Ghz right now, trying to get a better score, 8400 is hard to reach!
edit2: nop 4.9Ghz doesn't help lol.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 980 KPE @ 1660/2140 --- 8369
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5705507
> 
> edit: Running CPU at 4.9Ghz right now, trying to get a better score, 8400 is hard to reach!
> edit2: nop 4.9Ghz doesn't help lol.


Ashwipe .......


























SS


----------



## Kimir

FYI, feeding the card with 1.49v lol








When you look on the bot, I have a smoking graphic score, but I can't keep cool the CPU, if I could run it at 4.9/5Ghz, it would help ahah. I'm hovering in the 8330ish zone, damnit!

So far, got that...


Spoiler: snip



Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 980 KPE @ 1666/2153 --- 8379



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5705832

Trying by increasing vram frequency more than core now.











Best I could do:

Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 980 KPE @ 1666/2203 --- 8392



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5706107


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> FYI, feeding the card with 1.49v lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you look on the bot, I have a smoking graphic score, but I can't keep cool the CPU, if I could run it at 4.9/5Ghz, it would help ahah. I'm hovering in the 8330ish zone, damnit!
> 
> So far, got that...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 980 KPE @ 1666/2153 --- 8379
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5705832
> 
> Trying by increasing vram frequency more than core now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best I could do:
> 
> Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 980 KPE @ 1666/2203 --- 8392
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5706107


----------



## bond32

Been a while, starting to run a few benchmarks.

Bond32 - 4790k @ 4.75, 290x @ 1200/1500

Score (tess off) = 6510

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5736466


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - - 5820k @ 4.5Ghz - - GTX Titan x @ 1521Mhz / 2028Mhz - - 9835

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8250627


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Been a while, starting to run a few benchmarks.
> Bond32 - 4790k @ 4.75, 290x @ 1200/1500
> Score (tess off) = 6510
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5736466











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - - 5820k @ 4.5Ghz - - GTX Titan x @ 1521Mhz / 2028Mhz - - 9835
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8250627


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.9GHz -- TITAN-X @1591MHz /2178MHz -- 10514:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8297184*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.9GHz -- TITAN-X @1591MHz /2178MHz -- 10514:*
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8297184*


----------



## t3h0th3r

t3h0th3r 4790K @ 4,7GHz 1x GTX 980 Ti KPE @1540MHz /1910MHz 9440



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5840551

stock voltages and cooler @28C ambient, i'm sure this will go higher


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3h0th3r*
> 
> t3h0th3r 4790K @ 4,7GHz 1x GTX 980 Ti KPE @1540MHz /1910MHz 9440
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5840551
> 
> stock voltages and cooler @28C ambient, i'm sure this will go higher











lol - I'm sure it will.







http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5658943


----------



## Spectre-

3930K @ 4.8 ghz 1 X Gigabyte G1 980ti 1506/2102

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8415295?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> 
> 
> 3930K @ 4.8 ghz 1 X Gigabyte G1 980ti 1506/2102
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8415295?











Read the first post for the correct entry format... one time gratuity.


----------



## st0necold

st0necold --- 4790k @ 4.6Ghz --- GTX 980ti SLI @ 1300/1300 --- 13911

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5969964


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> here's my best guys. 980ti's +100/+100 and 4.6ghz OC'
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5969964
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


rejected. *PLEASE READ* the instructions in Post#1.


----------



## st0necold

fixed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> st0necold --- 4790k @ 4.6Ghz --- GTX 980ti SLI @ 1300/1300 --- 13911
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5969964
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











you can upload screenshots directly in the OCN editor using the picture tool... 
no need for 3rd party upload sites.


----------



## st0necold

WOW! Didn't think I would make the list! Thanks so much man and 10/4 on the imgur pics!


----------



## gqneon

Firestrike Extreme Submission

gqneon--- 4770k @ 4.6 / 4.2 Uncore --- 980 ti Classified 2x SLI 1531 / 8000 --- Score 14985



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8633454?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> Firestrike Extreme Submission
> 
> gqneon--- 4770k @ 4.6 / 4.2 Uncore --- 980 ti Classified 2x SLI 1531 / 8000 --- Score 14985
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8633454?


----------



## st0necold

Did a push pull setup to the H105, added a great fan curve and broke 14k.

st0necold---- i7 [email protected] --- 980ti x2 +110mhz core/+133mhz mem +18mv --- 14040


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all









I got my new card and PSU installed yesterday (finally) and thought I would do some runs on FSE (first time ever). Still need to do some tinkering, but I think it's pretty decent

Is this pic good enough to join ?


*https://www.3dmark.com/fs/6074785*

*:::EDIT:::*

The CPU-Z & GPU-Z were added after the run was completed just to validate what hardware I am using that is why the clocks look out.

CPU was @ 4.6Ghz during the run (H110GT)
GPU was @ 1547Mhz Core, and 3953Mhz Memory (On Air)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - - 5820k @ 4.5Ghz - - GTX Titan x @ 1521Mhz / 2028Mhz - - 9835
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8250627


@Emissary of Pain

Format it like lilchronic's submission for example and include your 3dmark link:
*
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/6074785*


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> @Emissary of Pain
> 
> Format it like lilchronic's submission for example and include your 3dmark link:
> *
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/6074785*


Added my link underneath and will format it like that in future, sorry









Do I still get to go on the list though ... hehe


----------



## Duke976

Duke976 - - [email protected] - - MSI 980 TI @1509.3mhz / 2029.5mhz - - 9547

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8699964?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> Duke976 - - [email protected] - - MSI 980 TI @1509.3mhz / 2029.5mhz - - 9547
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8699964?


Very nice !! ... What cooling are you using ?


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Very nice !! ... What cooling are you using ?


Thank you, the card is stock air cool but the processor is being cool by 480mm rad with h140x.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> Thank you, the card is stock air cool but the processor is being cool by 480mm rad with h140x.


What is the ASIC of your card ? .... ... I want to carry on testing mine tonight, got to 1547 on the core but my memory is a bit slower than yours.

Also need to test how much my H110GT can handle, I really want to try get my 4960X to 4.8/5Ghz


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> What is the ASIC of your card ? .... ... I want to carry on testing mine tonight, got to 1547 on the core but my memory is a bit slower than yours.
> 
> Also need to test how much my H110GT can handle, I really want to try get my 4960X to 4.8/5Ghz


you should be able to push your 4960X on a AIO

i did this with my H100i- http://valid.x86.fr/ivuiwq


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> What is the ASIC of your card ? .... ... I want to carry on testing mine tonight, got to 1547 on the core but my memory is a bit slower than yours.
> 
> Also need to test how much my H110GT can handle, I really want to try get my 4960X to 4.8/5Ghz


ASIC is 75.9 with 1.187 volt bios mod, default voltage was 1.162 max volt. I can try higher volt mod but since i am only on air cool at the moment i prefer to wait until i can get a full block.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> you should be able to push your 4960X on a AIO
> 
> i did this with my H100i- http://valid.x86.fr/ivuiwq


DAAAAAAAAAMN .. tech this young grasshopper ... haha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> ASIC is 75.9 with 1.187 volt bios mod, default voltage was 1.162 max volt. I can try higher volt mod but since i am only on air cool at the moment i prefer to wait until i can get a full block.


Luckily I am not voltage locked so I can go ham, you are just a little higher on the ASIC chart than I am @ 73.2

Still need to download the XOC bios for the kingpin, but I cannot seem to find a link while @ work


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Did a push pull setup to the H105, added a great fan curve and broke 14k.
> st0necold---- i7 [email protected] --- 980ti x2 +110mhz core/+133mhz mem +18mv --- 14040


rejected - need a validation link
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my new card and PSU installed yesterday (finally) and thought I would do some runs on FSE (first time ever). Still need to do some tinkering, but I think it's pretty decent
> Is this pic good enough to join ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.3dmark.com/fs/6074785*
> *:::EDIT:::*
> The CPU-Z & GPU-Z were added after the run was completed just to validate what hardware I am using that is why the clocks look out.
> CPU was @ 4.6Ghz during the run (H110GT)
> GPU was @ 1547Mhz Core, and 3953Mhz Memory (On Air)











Wrong sub format - one time pass for newbie.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> Duke976 - - [email protected] - - MSI 980 TI @1509.3mhz / 2029.5mhz - - 9547
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8699964?


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong sub format - one time pass for newbie.


Thank you so much







... hehe ... tonight I will hopefully post some updates in the right format ...


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger -- [email protected] -- 2x GTX 980 Ti Lightnings @ 1792 / 2003 -- 21405

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8708976


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger -- [email protected] -- 2x GTX 980 Ti Lightnings @ 1792 / 2003 -- 21405
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8708976











*! New First Place !*

cards are looking real strong - what clocks can you get with Ambient cooling?


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 980Ti KP -- 10657

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6113503


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *! New First Place !*
> 
> cards are looking real strong - what clocks can you get with Ambient cooling?


1500-1550 on air


----------



## Silent Scone

Lightnings seem to do very well on ambient cooling. Great cards


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> 1500-1550 on air


nice.


----------



## Djreversal

Finally Going To Post mine. This is my first big PC build. Was a fun project.

5960x - 4.8ghz 1.375 Volts
(2) Titan X - 1550Mhz / 3947Mhz (Bios Flashed)







http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6127366

Hope That's not to bad of a score.


----------



## DR4G00N

Pushing the limits of this card.








Unfortunately it does a giant faceplant at anything higher than 1080p because it's only in a 2.0 8x slot.









DR4G00N -- X5670 @ 4.416GHz -- GTX 780 Ti @ 1405MHz /1750MHz 1.25V -- 5759

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6127027


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> Finally Going To Post mine. This is my first big PC build. Was a fun project.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6127366
> 
> Hope That's not to bad of a score.


good score! - bad entry post.
Rejected


----------



## Djreversal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good score! - bad entry post.
> Rejected


What was needed... CPU-Z? I just put the information in the post as far as what I had my GPU / CPU set at... I didn't take a screen shot of CPU-Z .. Didn't even have CPU-Z or GPU-Z Installed.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> What was needed... CPU-Z? I just put the information in the post as far as what I had my GPU / CPU set at... I didn't take a screen shot of CPU-Z .. Didn't even have CPU-Z or GPU-Z Installed.


You need a screenshot like this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*


----------



## alancsalt

All requirements for entry are in the first post of this thread.


----------



## p4inkill3r

[email protected] Fury X @1135MHz/575MHz---7255



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8772909?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Pushing the limits of this card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it does a giant faceplant at anything higher than 1080p because it's only in a 2.0 8x slot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DR4G00N -- X5670 @ 4.416GHz -- GTX 780 Ti @ 1405MHz /1750MHz 1.25V -- 5759
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6127027











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> What was needed... CPU-Z? I just put the information in the post as far as what I had my GPU / CPU set at... I didn't take a screen shot of CPU-Z .. Didn't even have CPU-Z or GPU-Z Installed.


I guess in all the excitement you forgot to read the information in the page I link to back HERE:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> [email protected] Fury X @1135MHz/575MHz---7255
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8772909?











Disable Tessellation in CCC.


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Disable Tessellation in CCC. [/CENTER]


I didn't know that was still a thing.









[email protected] Fury X @1135MHz/575MHz---7817


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8773071?


----------



## Djreversal

Ok so what sucks is I tried and tried again and never got the 18200 that I achieved the other day.. but I got pretty close.. and this is the best I could do and I got shots of the GPU-z and CPU-z to show t other stuff... my Precision isn't in the picture because I wasn't really adding anything threw it because I did it all in the bios.... if u could respect that I did 18200 by this screen shot of my 3dmark results .. Then maybe u can put I up but I don't have that image with the cpu-z and Gpu-z stuff.

5960x @ 4.8ghz 1.49v
2 - Titan X @ 1546mhz / 3947mhz
64gb Ram @ 2400 15 15 15 35





Best Results = http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6127366


----------



## Djreversal

Any luck?!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djreversal*
> 
> Any luck?!


So, I need the validation link for the 18084 score to get on the list... for 18200, open FS, load that result and then click the Validate on line button. OPen cpuZ and gpuZ to the settings you had that run at, post it as shown in Post#1 of this thread. I'll accept the 18200 with a screen shot and correct sub.









(just got back from a few days fly fishing for salmon.







}


----------



## Kimir

damnit, I installed the newest NV driver to give it a shot, seems like the LoD tweak doesn't work anymore, huh.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> damnit, I installed the newest NV driver to give it a shot, seems like the LoD tweak doesn't work anymore, huh.


When you install the new driver it resets all the nvinspector settings, you have to go back in and redo it all.

It still works, I was using it last night.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> When you install the new driver it resets all the nvinspector settings, you have to go back in and redo it all.
> 
> It still works, I was using it last night.


I did custom install so it kept the profile, I checked multiple times in nvinspector to see if anything changed but didn't saw any. I even reset the profile and did it again.
That is with driver 358.50 on windows 10.
Something shady here, might have to swipe clean and re-install lol.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I did custom install so it kept the profile, I checked multiple times in nvinspector to see if anything changed but didn't saw any. I even reset the profile and did it again.
> That is with driver 358.50 on windows 10.
> Something shady here, might have to swipe clean and re-install lol.


It's probably a W10 thing, I was using W8.1 and W7


----------



## Kimir

Maybe, 2 driver ago it was working fine. Will try a clean install and try again.


----------



## fyzzz

Can i join here too?
[email protected] Ghz--- AMD R9 [email protected]/1750MHz---6506
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6180512


----------



## Kimir

Tested LoD tweak on my daily rig, w7, 4930k and 780Ti kp SLI, same as with the bench table, 358.50 makes the LoD tweak not working for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Can i join here too?
> [email protected] Ghz--- AMD R9 [email protected]/1750MHz---6506
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6180512


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger -- 5980X @ 5.6GHz -- 2x MSI GTX 980 Ti's 1917/2028 -- 21849



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6201219


----------



## skkane

skkane -- 5930K @ 4.7 -- 2x 980 Ti @ 1510 / 7572 -- 16975



This score was obtained with unpaid 3dmark version. Hence why no link. No LOD's or anything like that.

Paid 3dmark version obviously scored 39 points lower and could not top that 16975 even after 6 runs. So paying money equals worse scores ....... niceeeeee

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6168501 (lower "official" score)


----------



## Arne Saknussemm

Arne Saknussemm --- [email protected] --- 2x TitanX --- 17813



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8881960


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger -- 5980X @ 5.6GHz -- 2x MSI GTX 980 Ti's 1917/2028 -- 21849
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6201219











{will have to delete the 980TiL score}


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {will have to delete the 980TiL score}


Both subs are with 980 Ti Lightnings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> skkane -- 5930K @ 4.7 -- 2x 980 Ti @ 1510 / 7572 -- 16975
> 
> This score was obtained with unpaid 3dmark version. Hence why no link. No LOD's or anything like that.
> Paid 3dmark version obviously scored 39 points lower and could not top that 16975 even after 6 runs. So paying money equals worse scores ....... niceeeeee
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6168501 (lower "official" score)











The two scores have the same position in rankings. Not sure why you mixed screenie and link,








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arne Saknussemm*
> 
> Arne Saknussemm --- [email protected] --- 2x TitanX --- 17813
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8881960











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Both subs are with 980 Ti Lightnings.


Okay - got it.


----------



## fyzzz

Got a 980 ti so here's a result of it
[email protected] Gigabyte 980 ti referenc[email protected]/2029MHz--8905

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8926451?



The cpu is clocked to 5 on 2 cores and 4.9 on the other cores.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Got a 980 ti so here's a result of it
> [email protected] Gigabyte 980 ti [email protected]/2029MHz--8905
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8926451?
> 
> 
> 
> The cpu is clocked to 5 on 2 cores and 4.9 on the other cores.


That's a really sweet score for an i5 man


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> That's a really sweet score for an i5 man


Thanks. Was surprised how well this run went. Now I want to break 9000. Funny things is that I got more physics points switching from a 290 to this 980 ti.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Maintenance Bot -- [email protected] -- 980 TI [email protected]/8612 -- 10138



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6245627


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Got a 980 ti so here's a result of it
> [email protected] Gigabyte 980 ti [email protected]/2029MHz--8905
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8926451?
> 
> 
> 
> The cpu is clocked to 5 on 2 cores and 4.9 on the other cores.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Thanks. Was surprised how well this run went. Now I want to break 9000. Funny things is that I got more physics points switching from a 290 to this 980 ti.


Unfortunately that's how it's been for quite some tome. AMD Physx.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Maintenance Bot -- [email protected] -- 980 TI [email protected]/8612 -- 10138
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6245627


----------



## fyzzz

Update
[email protected] Gigabyte 980 ti [email protected]/2028MHz--9123

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8951094?


Edited my post because of higher score


----------



## ssiperko

New Entry
ssiperko --- 5960x @ 4.7 --- Gigabyte 980 ti G1 @ 1590/4200 -- 10023



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6257396

SS


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 980Ti KP 1598/8630 -- 10657

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6113503


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Update
> [email protected] Gigabyte 980 ti [email protected]/2028MHz--9123
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8951094?
> 
> 
> Edited my post because of higher score











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> New Entry
> ssiperko --- 5960x @ 4.7 --- Gigabyte 980 ti G1 @ 1590/4200 -- 10023
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6257396
> 
> SS











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 980Ti KP 1598/8630 -- 10657
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6113503


----------



## gqneon

gqneon -- 5820k / 4.5 -- 980 ti Classified 3x SLI 1506 / 8000


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8982941


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> gqneon -- 5820k / 4.5 -- 980 ti Classified 3x SLI 1506 / 8000
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8982941


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger -- 5960X @ 5.6 -- 2x 980 Ti Lightnings @ 1867 / 2053

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6332344


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger -- 5960X @ 5.6 -- 2x 980 Ti Lightnings @ 1867 / 2053
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6332344











#2 on HOF. Crazy 2 card score!


----------



## Silent Scone

25K graphics, awesome pair of cards (and with a little help from the user







)


----------



## st0necold

I'm still messing with my OCing but I broke 16k. It seems clicking the "chain link sync" (precision x) allows me to *not* crash so I'm still testing. Hoping for higher score now that "unsyncing" them seems to help a lot.

[email protected] 2x 980ti Classified @+60gpu offset/+105mem (top card) +82gpu offset/+105mem (bottom card)--*16090*



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6397460


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> I'm still messing with my OCing but I broke 16k. It seems clicking the "chain link sync" (precision x) allows me to *not* crash so I'm still testing. Hoping for higher score now that "unsyncing" them seems to help a lot.
> [email protected] 2x 980ti Classified @+60gpu offset/+105mem (top card) +82gpu offset/+105mem (bottom card)--*16090*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6397460


----------



## Barefooter

Barefooter --- 4790k @ 4.9 GHz --- GTX 980 Ti Classified Tri-SLI --- 19,209



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9202414?


----------



## gqneon

gqneon -- 5960x 4.6 / 4.0 -- 980 ti Classified 3x SLI 1506 / 8100

3x SLI Extreme Submission update

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9213824?


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Barefooter --- 4790k @ 4.9 GHz --- GTX 980 Ti Classified Tri-SLI --- 19,209
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9202414?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> gqneon -- 5960x 4.6 / 4.0 -- 980 ti Classified 3x SLI 1506 / 8100
> 
> 3x SLI Extreme Submission update
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9213824?


Nice work fellas!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Barefooter --- 4790k @ 4.9 GHz --- GTX 980 Ti Classified Tri-SLI --- 19,209
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9202414?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gqneon*
> 
> gqneon -- 5960x 4.6 / 4.0 -- 980 ti Classified 3x SLI 1506 / 8100
> 3x SLI Extreme Submission update
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9213824?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 [email protected] -- TITAN-X @1601MHz /8612MHz -- 10640:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6500281*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 [email protected] -- TITAN-X @1601MHz /8612MHz -- 10640:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6500281*











Nice!


----------



## p4inkill3r

[email protected] Fury X @ 1170MHz/600MHz--8697



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9321563?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> [email protected] Fury X @ 1170MHz/600MHz--8697
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9321563?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> [email protected] Fury X @ 1170MHz/600MHz--8697
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9321563?


would you able to post a 3dm11 perf score

just want to see how to goes against my 980ti


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz---i5 [email protected] Gigabyte GTX 980 ti @1530MHz/2103MHz--9238

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6685922


I love having 5c outside and benching with the window open. Pushing the i5 and the ti to the max. I may be able to push the i5 a bit more, but pretty happy with the current settings.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz---i5 [email protected] Gigabyte GTX 980 ti @1530MHz/2103MHz--9238
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6685922
> 
> 
> I love having 5c outside and benching with the window open. Pushing the i5 and the ti to the max. I may be able to push the i5 a bit more, but pretty happy with the current settings.


damn i miss winter now

nice clock on that 4690k though


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> damn i miss winter now
> 
> nice clock on that 4690k though


Winter is awesome for benching and it has only started here. A few winters ago we had almost -30 here. My i5 has not degraded or anything since i got it over a year ago. But i make sure to run it very cold when i put 1.5v into it.


----------



## Spectre-

this was me a few months ago


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz---i5 [email protected] Gigabyte GTX 980 ti @1530MHz/2103MHz--9238
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6685922
> 
> 
> I love having 5c outside and benching with the window open. Pushing the i5 and the ti to the max. I may be able to push the i5 a bit more, but pretty happy with the current settings.


----------



## Kimir

Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 980Ti KFA² HOF @ 1516/2178Mhz --- 10224



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6716705


----------



## heliax2112




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 980Ti KFA² HOF @ 1516/2178Mhz --- 10224
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6716705











Nice! what's the stock boost and voltage on that HOF?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heliax2112*


*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Nice! what's the stock boost and voltage on that HOF?


Thanks. It's 1418Mhz on my sample and it is about 1.212v on that bios on that run, I didn't use the stock one for long, but I usually saw 1.195 to 1.212 under load tho.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Thanks. It's 1418Mhz on my sample and it is about 1.212v on that bios on that run, I didn't use the stock one for long, but I usually saw 1.195 to 1.212 under load tho.


same boost as the KPE. what's the ASIC?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> same boost as the KPE. what's the ASIC?


73.3


----------



## Kimir

update
Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 980Ti KFA² HOF @ 1527/2178Mhz --- 10255



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6756720


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> update
> Kimir --- 5960X @ 4.8Ghz --- GTX 980Ti KFA² HOF @ 1527/2178Mhz --- 10255
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6756720


----------



## fyzzz

Update

fyzzz---i5 [email protected] Gigabyte GTX 980 ti @1531MHz/2103MHz--9327
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6785588

Same clockspeed, but having kboost on and running it very cold, seemed to help alot.


----------



## st0necold

I forgot to submit this run!!! Was in process of swapping coolers and forgot :[

[email protected] SLI (evga classys) +80/+105 (core/mem) on each card with custom fan curve's.--*16,308*

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6487183


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Update
> 
> fyzzz---i5 [email protected] Gigabyte GTX 980 ti @1531MHz/2103MHz--9327
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6785588
> 
> Same clockspeed, but having kboost on and running it very cold, seemed to help alot.











K-boost helps, so does setting windows to high perf mode if you have speedstep enabled.
How cold?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> I forgot to submit this run!!! Was in process of swapping coolers and forgot :[
> 
> [email protected] SLI (evga classys) +80/+105 (core/mem) on each card with custom fan curve's.--*16,308*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6487183


----------



## fyzzz

I Always turn on windows high perf mode when I'm benching. It was around 0c outside, so I had the computer next to the window. In idle with kboost on it ran at 9c and i think it got to around 20c max after some firestrike benching.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

update...

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 [email protected] -- TITAN-X @1606Mhz -- 10690:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6879797*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> update...
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 [email protected] -- TITAN-X @1606Mhz -- 10690:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6879797*











Must be getting cold up north.


----------



## kx11

well my GPU got 76% ASIC which is excellent i guess , it's arctic Storm from Zotac , good for cooling but not so good for OC since i couldn't pass 250mhz memory clock offset even with overvoltage @ 90


----------



## looniam

*looniam - - i7-2600K @ 4.4ghz - - 980tiSC+ @ 1465/8072 - - 8532*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9995284*

thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> *looniam - - i7-2600K @ 4.4ghz - - 980tiSC+ @ 1465/8072 - - 8532*
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9995284*
> thanks


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 6700K @ 4.9 --- 980ti KP --- 1542/2096 --- 9577

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6890711


----------



## GRABibus

GRABibus --- 5930K at 4,7GHz --- GTX TITAN X --- 1480/2000 --- 9720

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16010111054217369813867824.png

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10044498?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules --- 6700K @ 4.9 --- 980ti KP --- 1542/2096 --- 9577
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6890711











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> GRABibus --- 5930K at 4,7GHz --- GTX TITAN X --- 1480/2000 --- 9720
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=16010111054217369813867824.png
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10044498?


----------



## GRABibus

*UPDATE* :

GRABibus --- 5930K at 4,7GHz --- GTX TITAN X --- 1500/2000 --- 9952



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10089238?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> *UPDATE* :
> 
> GRABibus --- 5930K at 4,7GHz --- GTX TITAN X --- 1500/2000 --- 9952
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10089238?


----------



## fyzzz

Want to do a update since i now can run my cpu at 5.15 and my gpu at 1540mhz+, the test runs fine, but my graphics score is way off, i should get a few 100 points more. Normal firestrike runs fine and i get a awesome score. I get low graphics both on ultra and extreme, i think it's test 2 that messes everything up. Probably need to test a different driver again, that solved it last time i had wierd scores. Running latest drivers and kboost on.


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz---i5 [email protected] R9 [email protected]/1670MHz--7133
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7215069


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz---i5 [email protected] R9 [email protected]/1670MHz--7133
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7215069


----------



## truehighroller1

'New Entry'

truehighroller1
- i7 2700K @ 5.144GHz
- 980ti Lightning @ 1613 / 2051
- Score: 9584 Graphics: 10380
- Date (1/17/2016)



Beta driver most recent, hopefully it don't matter. Cold night, air cooling.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10344397?


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Cant seem to weasel any more out of my sad little 3570k or RAM unfortunately.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> 'New Entry'
> truehighroller1
> - i7 2700K @ 5.144GHz
> - 980ti Lightning @ 1613 / 2051
> - Score: 9584 Graphics: 10380
> - Date (1/17/2016)
> 
> Beta driver most recent, hopefully it don't matter. Cold night, air cooling.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10344397?











Beta drivers are fine








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10358394
Unfortunately I sentenced my 2700K to security cam duty... Landmark CPU!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> Cant seem to weasel any more out of my sad little 3570k or RAM unfortunately.


Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*


----------



## Slink3Slyde

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10360495?

Slink3slyde i5 3570k @ 4.6 1.48v 980ti FTW ACX @ 1502 (max boost) 1977 stock BIOS.

8807 Graphics 10082



So close to top 30. I cant seem it get it stable 1502 takes +30mv adding up to +87 doesnt even get me another bin up. GPUz Perfcap reason is Vrel and VOp, would a custom BIOS help ? I'm getting temps of 60c at 100% fan speed so I've got plenty of temp room it seems.


----------



## fyzzz

Update
fyzzz---i5 [email protected] R9 [email protected]/1690MHz--7328
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7257694


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10360495?
> Slink3slyde i5 3570k @ 4.6 1.48v 980ti FTW ACX @ 1502 (max boost) 1977 stock BIOS.
> 8807 Graphics 10082
> 
> So close to top 30. I cant seem it get it stable 1502 takes +30mv adding up to +87 doesnt even get me another bin up. GPUz Perfcap reason is Vrel and VOp, would a custom BIOS help ? I'm getting temps of 60c at 100% fan speed so I've got plenty of temp room it seems.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Update
> fyzzz---i5 [email protected] R9 [email protected]/1690MHz--7328
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7257694


----------



## stubass

Not sure if you will accept this as no mainboard tab

stubass - 5960X 5.5GHz - MSI 980Ti Lightning 1905/2001 - 11732

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10654801


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Not sure if you will accept this as no mainboard tab
> 
> stubass - 5960X 5.5GHz - MSI 980Ti Lightning 1905/2001 - 11732
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10654801











*! New 2nd Place !*


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 6700K @ 5.1 --- 980ti KP @ 1573 / 2142 --- 10132

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7570472


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules --- 6700K @ 5.1 --- 980ti KP @ 1573 / 2142 --- 10132
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7570472


----------



## DJRamses

'New Entry'

DJRamses - 5960X 5.5GHz - 980Ti Gold 1679/2126 - 11027


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> 'New Entry'
> 
> DJRamses - 5960X 5.5GHz - 980Ti Gold 1679/2126 - 11027


Need a validation link and the run is not showing on the HOF.


----------



## DJRamses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Need a validation link and the run is not showing on the HOF.


Sorry.. validation forgotten.. In the HwBot too..









Have make a new one:

'New Entry'

DJRamses - 5960X 4.7GHz - 980Ti Gold 1689/2153 - 11100


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10846856


----------



## Kimir

I sure hope you've got the intel tuning plan. If you do, just fry that







of CPU, get lucky and have an awesome one in return and bust all of your good score!


----------



## DJRamses

The CPU is not cooking . ( 35C ° under load ) Use it only for benching . Is a bad , very bad CPU . Have tried times under LN2 ... no chance . Too much volts ! She gets what she needs. In May I get a new one .. ; )


----------



## looniam

*UPDATE:*
looniam - - i7-2600K @ 4.4ghz - - 980tiSC+ @ 1459/8000 - - *8746*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10850472



Spoiler: cheater!



no idea if this really made a difference but seems like it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJRamses*
> 
> Sorry.. validation forgotten.. In the HwBot too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have make a new one:
> 
> 'New Entry'
> 
> DJRamses - 5960X 4.7GHz - 980Ti Gold 1689/2153 - 11100
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10846856











Don't need the validation link on the Bot unless it's a global top 20 AFAIK
*! New Third Place !*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> looniam - - i7-2600K @ 4.4ghz - - 980tiSC+ @ 1459/8000 - - *8746*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10850472
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cheater!
> 
> 
> 
> no idea if this really made a difference but seems like it.











I'm not sure OGL bias does anything in this benchmark - it's DX based.


----------



## looniam

just covering all the bases. ok, no i don't know what i'm doing.








though funny thing is, wasn't blurry as like vantage or 3D11.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> just covering all the bases. ok, no i don't know what i'm doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though funny thing is, wasn't blurry as like vantage or 3D11.


Did you have the benchmark open when you hit apply settings?

LOD settings I use:

Vantage: 27
3DMark 11: 15
FS/FSE/FSU: 3


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Did you have the benchmark open when you hit apply settings?
> 
> LOD settings I use:
> 
> Vantage: 27
> 3DMark 11: 15
> FS/FSE/FSU: 3


no, should i? i assumed the settings wouldn't apply unless i set them before starting the bench.

don't know if it's a driver limitation but the most i can set is -/+3.000 until i found the "bits" for +15 (0x00000078) so yeah vantage got blurrier but haven't tried any other bench. what bits do you get for 27? (in the far right column).


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> no, should i? i assumed the settings wouldn't apply unless i set them before starting the bench.
> 
> don't know if it's a driver limitation but the most i can set is -/+3.000 until i found the "bits" for +15 (0x00000078) so yeah vantage got blurrier but haven't tried any other bench. what bits do you get for 27? (in the far right column).


You don't want the benchmark open when changing values in Inspector, was just confirming.

I don't know the bits off hand, I've got a really old version from Shamino that has 27 in the drop down menu.


----------



## looniam

gotcha. i suspect it's related to the driver ver.


----------



## truehighroller1

'Update'

truehighroller1
- I7 5820K @ 4.985GHz 1.651V
- 980ti Lightning @ 1626 / 2001
- Score: 10085 Graphics: 10581
- Date (2/26/2016)



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7693557


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan X @ 1545Mhz / 2103Mhz --- 10536
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11004238


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> 'Update'
> truehighroller1
> - I7 5820K @ 4.985GHz 1.651V
> - 980ti Lightning @ 1626 / 2001
> - Score: 10085 Graphics: 10581
> - Date (2/26/2016)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7693557











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic --- [email protected] --- GTX Titan X @ 1545Mhz / 2103Mhz --- 10536
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11004238


----------



## marc0053

Got a new card to play with GTX 980 Ti Matrix

Firestrike:

marc0053 - i7 5960x @ 5.0ghz - GTX 980 Ti - 1690 MHz / 2153 MHz - Score = 11034
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11161891?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Its been awhile XD

zGunBLADEz - i7 4790K @ 5.0ghz - GTX 980 Ti - 1560/2053 MHz - Score = 9633
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11163662?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Got a new card to play with GTX 980 Ti Matrix
> 
> Firestrike:
> 
> marc0053 - i7 5960x @ 5.0ghz - GTX 980 Ti - 1690 MHz / 2153 MHz - Score = 11034
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11161891?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice card marc! I bet you were hoping for Samsung chips though, but the Hynix is kicking some butt anyways!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Got a new card to play with GTX 980 Ti Matrix
> 
> Firestrike:
> 
> marc0053 - i7 5960x @ 5.0ghz - GTX 980 Ti - 1690 MHz / 2153 MHz - Score = 11034
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11161891?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Nice !! Matrix has always been a powerful SKU, and the hynix ram is just fine.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Its been awhile XD
> 
> zGunBLADEz - i7 4790K @ 5.0ghz - GTX 980 Ti - 1560/2053 MHz - Score = 9633
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11163662?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dagget3450

Dagget3450
[email protected] - Fury X Quadfire 1105/570 - Score 26679
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11453565


----------



## looniam

nice job - looks like #2.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> nice job - looks like #2.


Ty

It would be nicer if quad gpus had not gone way of the Dodo bird.


----------



## caliking420

Caliking420 -- 5820k @4.4ghz 1.22v -- 2x MSI GTX 980Ti Gaming 6G-- 14,500


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Dagget3450
> [email protected] - Fury X Quadfire 1105/570 - Score 26679
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11453565
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*! New Second Place !*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Caliking420 -- 5820k @4.4ghz 1.22v -- 2x MSI GTX 980Ti Gaming 6G-- 14,500











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> nice job - looks like #2.


LOL - made me laugh.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *! New Second Place !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - made me laugh.


I thought it was a genuine gesture, i didn't detect sarcasm i guess.


----------



## looniam

i am a complex person being both genuine and sarcastic - family traits.


----------



## superkyle1721

Superkyle1721 -- 6700k @4.8ghz 1.404v -- 2x Gigabyte GTX 980Ti Waterforce -- 15,981

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8069563


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> I thought it was a genuine gesture, i didn't detect sarcasm i guess.


Sorry bud. It's my demented sense of humor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Superkyle1721 -- 6700k @4.8ghz 1.404v -- 2x Gigabyte GTX 980Ti Waterforce -- 15,981
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8069563


----------



## st0necold

I've been out of the loop for a month or so but I got my 5960X stable with my h110i GT at 4.5ghz and just broke my previous record. Going to try and get on that top 100 list soon!

st0necold -- 5960x @4.5ghz 1.28v -- 2x GTX 980Ti Classified Edition-- *16,432*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12034778?


----------



## looniam

wow! forgot i was still subbed!

this place going to blow up when the 1080 cards start shipping . .

Jpmboy, you taking time off of work for that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> I've been out of the loop for a month or so but I got my 5960X stable with my h110i GT at 4.5ghz and just broke my previous record. Going to try and get on that top 100 list soon!
> 
> st0necold -- 5960x @4.5ghz 1.28v -- 2x GTX 980Ti Classified Edition-- *16,432*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12034778?











nice - jumped 12 spots!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> wow! forgot i was still subbed!
> 
> this place going to blow up when the 1080 cards start shipping . .
> 
> Jpmboy, you taking time off of work for that.


lol - work?

yeah - each new gen launch it gets real busy! I can;t wait!


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Maintenance Bot -- 6850k @ 4.3ghz 1.280v -- 1x Nvidia 1080 FE -- 10,821

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8620693



Thanks jpm !


----------



## Kimir

it begins!


----------



## Clockster

Clockster -- i7 5930K @ 4.6ghz 1.300v -- 1x Gigabyte GTX 1080 FE -- 10,861

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8613770


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Maintenance Bot -- 6850k @ 4.3ghz 1.280v -- 1x Nvidia 1080 FE -- 10,821
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8620693
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks jpm !


Got a issue bro, Time Measurement Error. I entered your score as a place holder - Please repeat the run and sub one w/o the time error.[/CENTER]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Clockster -- i7 5930K @ 4.6ghz 1.300v -- 1x Gigabyte GTX 1080 FE -- 10,861
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8613770


----------



## Maintenance Bot

My bad, I was not paying attention.

Maintenance Bot -- 6850k @ 4.3ghz 1.280v -- 1x Nvidia 1080 Fe -- 10,667

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8633978


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bad, I was not paying attention.
> 
> Maintenance Bot -- 6850k @ 4.3ghz 1.280v -- 1x Nvidia 1080 Fe -- 10,667
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8633978


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Thanks!


----------



## Martin778

I assume that only legit versions of FireStrike Extreme are allowed?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I assume that only legit versions of FireStrike Extreme are allowed?


No assumption needed - just read the OP.


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 1080 2114/5481 --- 11157

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12449625


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] -- GTX 1080 2114/5481 --- 11157
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12449625


----------



## marc0053

marc_0053 - I7 5960x @ 4.9ghz - GTX 1080 2175mhz / 1465mhz - score = 11,522
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8833401


----------



## Kimir

Nice one marc


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc_0053 - I7 5960x @ 4.9ghz - GTX 1080 2175mhz / 1465mhz - score = 11,522
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8833401












Nice.. "I'll be baak"


----------



## kx11

testing 1080FE , for some reson driver 368.39 causes this weird error that won't make my results valid !!!

i'm using msi AB



but man is this GPU quite or what ?? barely heard the fan spining during the test and maximum temp was 61c


----------



## kx11

kx11 - I7 5930k @ 4.2ghz - GTX 1080 2114mhz / 1316mhz - score = 10 177



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12605881?


----------



## steftralala

Steftralala - i7 3930K @ 4.7 Ghz - GTX 980 Ti classified - 1490/1978 MHz - Score = 8903

I could probably push the mem a bit more but i'm good with this score









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8893362


----------



## criminal

Playing with a 1070:

criminal - i7 4930K @ 4.5 Ghz - GTX1070 - 2088/9312 MHz - Score = 9046

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8895752


----------



## looniam

^ nice job







you edged out my best graphics score:

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8895752/fs/7617058


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Playing with a 1070:
> 
> criminal - i7 4930K @ 4.5 Ghz - GTX1070 - 2088/9312 MHz - Score = 9046
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8895752


Is it a nice upgrade from the 980 games wise?


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Is it a nice upgrade from the 980 games wise?


It really is. I am quite surprised at the performance in games.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 - I7 5930k @ 4.2ghz - GTX 1080 2114mhz / 1316mhz - score = 10 177
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12605881?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steftralala*
> 
> Steftralala - i7 3930K @ 4.7 Ghz - GTX 980 Ti classified - 1490/1978 MHz - Score = 8903
> I could probably push the mem a bit more but i'm good with this score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8893362











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Playing with a 1070:
> criminal - i7 4930K @ 4.5 Ghz - GTX1070 - 2088/9312 MHz - Score = 9046
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8895752











*! First GTX 1070 Sub !*


----------



## kx11

turns out ASUS x99 mobos are not ready for 6950x for some reason , i can't get an accurate reading on the temps\clocks of this CPU but the AIO cooler is handling the temps just fine

so here's what i got from this half assed working CPU + FE 1080



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8958975


----------



## glnn_23

Here's my Fire Strike Extreme with a GTX 1080

glnn_23 - E7 8890 v4 (ES) @ 2.368 Ghz - GTX 1080 2177mhz / 1321mhz - Score = *11 068*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12731675


----------



## Vellinious

FS Extreme

Vellinious - I7 5820k @ 4.75ghz - 2x GTX 980TI 1523 / 2128 - score = 17488

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9010329


----------



## 0ldChicken

First time posting here in the fire strike threads.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12916207
FS extreme- 12523 total score
4790k @ 4.8ghz @ 1.275v
2way SLI gtx 980 @ 1550MHz memory, 8190MHz memory


----------



## Baasha

*Baasha* ---- 6950X @ 4.3Ghz --- GTX 1080 FE SLI 2100 / 1251 --- *18,487*

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12918154


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> turns out ASUS x99 mobos are not ready for 6950x for some reason , i can't get an accurate reading on the temps\clocks of this CPU but the AIO cooler is handling the temps just fine
> so here's what i got from this half assed working CPU + FE 1080
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8958975


Rejected
*Please read the instructions in post 1 of this thread for entry requirements.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Here's my Fire Strike Extreme with a GTX 1080
> 
> glnn_23 - E7 8890 v4 (ES) @ 2.368 Ghz - GTX 1080 2177mhz / 1321mhz - Score = *11 068*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12731675











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> FS Extreme
> 
> Vellinious - I7 5820k @ 4.75ghz - 2x GTX 980TI 1523 / 2128 - score = 17488
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9010329











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0ldChicken*
> 
> First time posting here in the fire strike threads.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12916207
> FS extreme- 12523 total score
> 4790k @ 4.8ghz @ 1.275v
> 2way SLI gtx 980 @ 1550MHz memory, 8190MHz memory











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *Baasha* ---- 6950X @ 4.3Ghz --- GTX 1080 FE SLI 2100 / 1251 --- *18,487*
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12918154











Baasha - don;t need the sensor tab, just the main tab in GPUZ.


----------



## smokedawg

Got a second 290x:

smokedawg - i5 2500k @ 4.7 Ghz - 2x R290x @ 1100/1350 - score = 9406
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9224583


----------



## kx11

KX11 - I7 6950x @ 4.29ghz - 2x 1080 STRIX 2063 / 5569 - score = 19 145



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9228558


----------



## kx11

looks like i'm in 3dmark HOF no.23 ^_^


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> KX11 - I7 6950x @ 4.29ghz - 2x 1080 STRIX 2063 / 5569 - score = 19 145
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9228558


Why do you have hyperthreading off?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Why do you have hyperthreading off?


oh crap i forgot that , turned it off because some stupid game will crash when 20 threads are running

now i understand why physics score doesn't hit 85fps anymore


----------



## ssgwright

ssgwright --- 5820k @ 4.5GHZ --- 1080 GTX FE --- 10,768


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokedawg*
> 
> Got a second 290x:
> 
> smokedawg - i5 2500k @ 4.7 Ghz - 2x R290x @ 1100/1350 - score = 9406
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9224583











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> KX11 - I7 6950x @ 4.29ghz - 2x 1080 STRIX 2063 / 5569 - score = 19 145
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9228558












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> ssgwright --- 5820k @ 4.5GHZ --- 1080 GTX FE --- 10,768


----------



## kx11

i should be no.2 but


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> i should be no.2 but


Yeah - time error. can mean the score is glitched or you just didnt wait for sys info to complete before starting the run. Just run it again.
but then again - "nobody likes to be Number 2"


----------



## looniam

i'd gladly take #2 on any of these benchmarks threads!

of course that would mean i'd have to be the first entry.


----------



## kx11

KX11 - I7 6950x @ 4.29ghz - 1080 HOF 2113 / 5512 - score = 11299



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9458225


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgwright*
> 
> ssgwright --- 5820k @ 4.5GHZ --- 1080 GTX FE --- 10,768


yo bud - do you have the validation link for this? I coujldn;t find it on the HOF
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> KX11 - I7 6950x @ 4.29ghz - 1080 HOF 2113 / 5512 - score = 11299
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9458225


----------



## kx11

KX11 - I7 6950x @ 4.29ghz - 1080 HOF 2176 / 5504 - score = 11629



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9508993

it's amazing what a DDR4 frequency OC can do


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> KX11 - I7 6950x @ 4.29ghz - 1080 HOF 2176 / 5504 - score = 11629
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9508993
> it's amazing what a DDR4 frequency OC can do


----------



## Baasha

*Baasha* -- 6950X @4.30GHz -- TITAN X Pascal SLI @ 2012 MHz / 11404 MHz -- *23,367*

Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13873096


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> *Baasha* -- 6950X @4.30GHz -- TITAN X Pascal SLI @ 2012 MHz / 11404 MHz -- *23,367*
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13873096
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX Titan XP -- 15687

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9720567


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- GTX Titan XP -- 15687
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9720567


----------



## st0necold

Wow..

Thanks to the dude who just overtook the leaderboards..

6950x + Titan XP's coming soon


----------



## opt33

Opt33.....6900k @ 4.4.....Titan XP 2100/1377.....15007

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9816593


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Opt33.....6900k @ 4.4.....Titan XP 2100/1377.....15007
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9816593


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.94GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2139MHz -- 15601:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14239533*


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.94GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2139MHz -- 15601:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14239533*


Great score. Love that max gpu temp.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 1680 V2 @4.94GHz -- TITAN X Pascal @2139MHz -- 15601:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14239533*


----------



## fyzzz

fyzzz ---- i5 [email protected] --- R9 390/290 [email protected]/1700(290 mem 1500) --- 11999

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9858293 -Tess off


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> fyzzz ---- i5 [email protected] --- R9 390/290 [email protected]/1700(290 mem 1500) --- 11999
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9858293 -Tess off











TESS is not off according to FM SI.


----------



## fyzzz

Yeah, i know. I get valid results for some reason when i run crossfire, but it always detect that tess is off with single card. I just wanted to point out that tess is off, even though it says valid.


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 6950x @ 4.572 --- Tiatn XP @ 2076 --- 15444

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10008272


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules --- 6950x @ 4.572 --- Tiatn XP @ 2076 --- 15444
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10008272











*! Third Place!*


----------



## DooRules

update

DooRules --- 6950x @ 4.571 --- Titan XP @ 2114 --- 15649

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10043601


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> update
> 
> DooRules --- 6950x @ 4.571 --- Titan XP @ 2114 --- 15649
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10043601


----------



## ir88ed

Ir88ed --- 5930K @ 4.798 --- 2x 980ti (SLI) @ 1500 --- 15682

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14759802


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Ir88ed --- 5930K @ 4.798 --- 2x 980ti (SLI) @ 1500 --- 15682
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14759802


----------



## glnn_23

glnn_23 - 6950X @ 4.6 - TitanX Pascal 2126 / 1400 - *15013*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14860493


----------



## Kimir

Damn, a 6950X @ 4.6 with that voltage!


----------



## DooRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Damn, a 6950X @ 4.6 with that voltage!


I would guess his voltage has already started to slide down along with his clock speed. Be nice if I was wrong though.


----------



## TechSilver13

TechSilver13 --- [email protected] GHz --- 1080 Classifieds SLI --- 18641
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14913466


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Maintenance Bot -- 6700K @ 4.6-- 2x TXP (SLI) @ 2000--20,987

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10203116


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> glnn_23 - 6950X @ 4.6 - TitanX Pascal 2126 / 1400 - *15013*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14860493











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechSilver13*
> 
> TechSilver13 --- [email protected] GHz --- 1080 Classifieds SLI --- 18641
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14913466











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Maintenance Bot -- 6700K @ 4.6-- 2x TXP (SLI) @ 2000--20,987
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10203116


----------



## ir88ed

Ir88ed -- 5930K @ 4.7-- 3x GTX-980ti EVGA ACX2.0 (SLI) @ 1480--19872

Playing around with a 3rd card. Now if I could only get witcher3 to not crash...

Edited to include link:
www.3dmark.com/3dm/14946796


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Ir88ed -- 5930K @ 4.7-- 3x GTX-980ti EVGA ACX2.0 (SLI) @ 1480--19872
> 
> Playing around with a 3rd card. Now if I could only get witcher3 to not crash...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


need a validation link.


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> need a validation link.


Sorry about that. Post edited to contain link.


----------



## opt33

opt33 -- 6900K @ 4.5ghz, Titan XP @ 2100/1377 -- 15408
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10292282


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 6950x @ 4.598 -- Titan XP @ 2101 / 1391 --- 15708

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10312383


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Ir88ed -- 5930K @ 4.7-- 3x GTX-980ti EVGA ACX2.0 (SLI) @ 1480--19872
> 
> Playing around with a 3rd card. Now if I could only get witcher3 to not crash...
> 
> Edited to include link:
> www.3dmark.com/3dm/14946796











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> opt33 -- 6900K @ 4.5ghz, Titan XP @ 2100/1377 -- 15408
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10292282











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> DooRules --- 6950x @ 4.598 -- Titan XP @ 2101 / 1391 --- 15708
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10312383











*! New First Place !*


----------



## kx11

kx11 -- 6950x @ 4.39ghz, Titan XP @ 2090/11016 -- 15349



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10361626


----------



## JJBY

JJBy -- 6700k @ 4.8ghz, GTX 1080 SLI @ 2114/10,710 -- 17,811

https://postimg.org/image/o9z9jwo7h/

https://s22.postimg.org/a3jioodch/3d_mark_17811.png

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15289864?

I also have my best as 17,992 though i didn't do it proper like so.... either way I just can't break 18K for the life of me.....

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15289644


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> kx11 -- 6950x @ 4.39ghz, Titan XP @ 2090/11016 -- 15349
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10361626











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> JJBy -- 6700k @ 4.8ghz, GTX 1080 SLI @ 2114/10,710 -- 17,811
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/o9z9jwo7h/
> 
> https://s22.postimg.org/a3jioodch/3d_mark_17811.png
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15289864?
> 
> I also have my best as 17,992 though i didn't do it proper like so.... either way I just can't break 18K for the life of me.....
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15289644


----------



## JJBY

Finally did it, Life is complete... for now lol

JJBy -- 6700k @ 4.8ghz, GTX 1080 SLI @ 2152/2139/ 10,710 -- 18,074



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15329866?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> Finally did it, Life is complete... for now lol
> 
> JJBy -- 6700k @ 4.8ghz, GTX 1080 SLI @ 2152/2139/ 10,710 -- 18,074
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15329866?











Nice!!


----------



## marc0053

marc_0053 - 5960X @ 4.8ghz - GTX Titan X @ 2110mhz - 12,000mhz - Score 15762
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10553820


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice to see you posting some scores marc! Nice 5960x and vram oc on the TX P.


----------



## marc0053

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nice to see you posting some scores marc! Nice 5960x and vram oc on the TX P.


Thanks









a quick update
marc0053 - I7 5960x @ 4.8ghz - Titan X Pascal - 2115MHz - 11,900MHz - Score = 15,942

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15599980


----------



## marc0053

marc_0053 - i7 6950x @ 4.7ghz - Titan X Pascal - 2115MHz - 12,000Mhz - Score = 16200
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15651953


----------



## kx11

amazing score , how did you get 4.7ghz ?! 1.48 volt? that's too hot


----------



## marc0053

Ambient room temps were about 15C


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> Ambient room temps were about 15C


well i don't i can get there







, 25c is the lowest i could get


----------



## misoonigiri

misoonigiri --- 6700K @ 4.725 --- GTX 980Ti @ 1530 / 8140 --- Score 9482
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10593002


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marc0053*
> 
> marc_0053 - i7 6950x @ 4.7ghz - Titan X Pascal - 2115MHz - 12,000Mhz - Score = 16200
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15651953











*! New First Place !* [/CENTER]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> misoonigiri --- 6700K @ 4.725 --- GTX 980Ti @ 1530 / 8140 --- Score 9482
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10593002


----------



## MrFox

HIDevolution EVOC P870DM3
Intel Core i7 6700K @ 4.9GHz
1080 SLI (Notebook) @ +205 Core / +600 Memory
32GB G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR4-3000
660W (Dual 330W) AC Adapter
17.3" 120Hz 5ms 2560*1440 LCD

Fire Strike Extreme - 18306 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11085948

Screen Shot Validation: http://i.imgur.com/9pwALrQ.jpg


----------



## JJBY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> HIDevolution EVOC P870DM3
> Intel Core i7 6700K @ 4.9GHz
> 1080 SLI (Notebook) @ +205 Core / +600 Memory
> 32GB G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR4-3000
> 660W (Dual 330W) AC Adapter
> 17.3" 120Hz 5ms 2560*1440 LCD
> 
> Fire Strike Extreme - 18306 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11085948
> 
> Screen Shot Validation: http://i.imgur.com/9pwALrQ.jpg


That's actually amazing. Especially for a laptop!


----------



## MrFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJBY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> HIDevolution EVOC P870DM3
> Intel Core i7 6700K @ 4.9GHz
> 1080 SLI (Notebook) @ +205 Core / +600 Memory
> 32GB G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR4-3000
> 660W (Dual 330W) AC Adapter
> 17.3" 120Hz 5ms 2560*1440 LCD
> 
> Fire Strike Extreme - 18306 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11085948
> 
> Screen Shot Validation: http://i.imgur.com/9pwALrQ.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually amazing. Especially for a laptop!
Click to expand...

Thank you for the kind words. I really like it.


----------



## JustinThyme

^^^^Thats no laptop, its a clevo, desk top in a small case LOL.

OK but not the best, actually the first time I ran extreme. Been running ultra and timespy.

ASUS M8E
I7 6700K @ 5Ghz
2x1080 Stix A8G in SLI
64 GB Gskill Trident 3400Mhz
asus pg279q at 165 Hz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/16725488


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> HIDevolution EVOC P870DM3
> Intel Core i7 6700K @ 4.9GHz
> 1080 SLI (Notebook) @ +205 Core / +600 Memory
> 32GB G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR4-3000
> 660W (Dual 330W) AC Adapter
> 17.3" 120Hz 5ms 2560*1440 LCD
> 
> Fire Strike Extreme - 18306 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11085948
> 
> Screen Shot Validation: http://i.imgur.com/9pwALrQ.jpg











as noted.. the fastest notebook I've seen.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinThyme*
> 
> ^^^^Thats no laptop, its a clevo, desk top in a small case LOL.
> OK but not the best, actually the first time I ran extreme. Been running ultra and timespy.
> 
> ASUS M8E
> I7 6700K @ 5Ghz
> 2x1080 Stix A8G in SLI
> 64 GB Gskill Trident 3400Mhz
> asus pg279q at 165 Hz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/16725488












*Guys - in the future, please sub with a proper DATALINE as shown in the OP: Username ---- [email protected] ---- GPU(s) --- score*


----------



## johnksss

Ah I see my brother made it over here.

johnksss - i7 6700K @ 4.9ghz - GTX 1080N(2) - 2088MHz - 11,204Mhz - Score = 18397
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11128389


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnksss*
> 
> Ah I see my brother made it over here.
> 
> johnksss - i7 6700K @ 4.9ghz - GTX 1080N(2) - 2088MHz - 11,204Mhz - Score = 18397
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11128389
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## devilhead

devilhead ---Intel Xeon E5-1650 [email protected] Titan XP --- 2139/1500 --- 15 575 Score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17172428


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> devilhead ---Intel Xeon E5-1650 [email protected] Titan XP --- 2139/1500 --- 15 575 Score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17172428


----------



## Derek1

[email protected] GTX 1080 FTW---2152/11610---10,806

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17199845


----------



## binormalkilla

GTX 1080 FE flashed to T4 BIOS @ 2126/5568
4930K @ 4.4 GHz
11048
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11346725


----------



## MrFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnksss*
> 
> Ah I see my brother made it over here.
> 
> johnksss - i7 6700K @ 4.9ghz - GTX 1080N(2) - 2088MHz - 11,204Mhz - Score = 18397
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11128389


Yup, you found me bro. I'm going to have to re-run my FS-X with the 7700K at 5.2GHz to see how nice the lappy does with that clock speed.


----------



## Vellinious

Vellinious -- [email protected] GTX 1080 -- 2202/5500 -- 21198

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11379599


----------



## looniam

*^FINALLY* not just breaks 20K but p'wn it!

congrats.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> *^FINALLY* not just breaks 20K but p'wn it!
> 
> congrats.


Thanks. Took a spot of cold weather to get there, but.....sure made it fun.


----------



## dagget3450

Dagget3450 [email protected] - 4x 390x @1175/1700 - 23197



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17510610?

gpuz isnt updating my gpu clocks for some reason.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> [email protected] GTX 1080 FTW---2152/11610---10,806
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17199845











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> GTX 1080 FE flashed to T4 BIOS @ 2126/5568
> 4930K @ 4.4 GHz
> 11048
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11346725











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Vellinious -- [email protected] GTX 1080 -- 2202/5500 -- 21198
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11379599











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Dagget3450 [email protected] - 4x 390x @1175/1700 - 23197
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17510610?
> gpuz isnt updating my gpu clocks for some reason.


----------



## GRABibus

GRABibus -- [email protected] GTX 1080 -- 2177/5500 -- 11373

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17579409?


----------



## GRABibus

Hi Jpmboy,
is this sthread still updated ?


----------



## looniam

he's probably folding . . . he'll get to it.


----------



## GRABibus

Update : GIGABYTE GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming WATERFORCE 8G flashed with ASUS Strix 1080 OC t4 Bios

2202MHz/5500MHz @ 1.1V
No crash, no artefacts in Firestrike Extreme

GRABibus - [email protected] - GTX [email protected]/5500 - 11399.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17627809?

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=17012702210717369814803531.png


----------



## dagget3450

update
Dagget3450 [email protected] - 4x 390x @1220/1700 - 23899



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11526364


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hi Jpmboy,
> is this sthread still updated ?


sure is.. was only 2 days before your entry... which is replaced by the one you subbed today.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Update : GIGABYTE GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming WATERFORCE 8G flashed with ASUS Strix 1080 OC t4 Bios
> 
> 2202MHz/5500MHz @ 1.1V
> No crash, no artefacts in Firestrike Extreme
> GRABibus - [email protected] - GTX [email protected]/5500 - 11399.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17627809?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=17012702210717369814803531.png











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> update
> Dagget3450 [email protected] - 4x 390x @1220/1700 - 23899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11526364


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sure is.. was only 2 days before your entry... which is replaced by the one you subbed today.












But you made a mistake : my score is better than yours 11399 (Me) versus 11157 (You).
So, put me just above you in the ranking please


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you made a mistake : my score is better than yours 11399 (Me) versus 11157 (You).
> So, put me just above you in the ranking please


And you also wrote 5390K instead of 5930K in the table at my score


----------



## Jpmboy

that's what happens when you have a new sub every 10 minutes.


----------



## looniam




----------



## GRABibus




----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*


oh man.. is that your corgi?


----------



## looniam

no, i wish


----------



## Derek1

UPDATE (New CPU)

Derek1---i7 4930K @ 4.7----EVGA GTX 1080 FTW ---- 2139/1440 --- 11,169



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11614301


----------



## looniam

^ i hope you still have that open to add gpu-z and cpu-z in that screen shot.


----------



## Derek1

Fixed, Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> UPDATE (New CPU)
> 
> Derek1---i7 4930K @ 4.7----EVGA GTX 1080 FTW ---- 2139/1440 --- 11,169
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11614301











You get one entry per GPU. so I removed your lower score.


----------



## Sh3perd

Sh3perd --- [email protected] --- TitanXP --- 14,430



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17909111?

Firestrike.PNG 1129k .PNG file


----------



## Sh3perd

Im looking at someone of the specs people have and it seems that upgrading your CPU does make a fairly significant difference in benchmark scores with firestrike. Unless I am missing something else people do to their Titan XP's to boost performance?

Also, It seems like some of you have some insane possible OC's to the card, but I am uncertain as to which is better to OC between core clock and mem clock. It seems peeps are divided half/half between focusing more on the former or the latter.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh3perd*
> 
> Sh3perd --- [email protected] --- TitanXP --- 14,430
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17909111?
> 
> Firestrike.PNG 1129k .PNG file












there are settings in NVCP you should adjust before benchmarking.. see Post#1 in the Valley benchmark thread.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh3perd*
> 
> Im looking at someone of the specs people have and it seems that upgrading your CPU does make a fairly significant difference in benchmark scores with firestrike. Unless I am missing something else people do to their Titan XP's to boost performance?
> 
> Also, It seems like some of you have some insane possible OC's to the card, but I am uncertain as to which is better to OC between core clock and mem clock. It seems peeps are divided half/half between focusing more on the former or the latter.
> 
> Any thoughts?


yes, core>mem but both helps.

if you OC just the core then OC just the Vram, with the core back at "stock"; you'll see the core clock is more of a factor for graphics score. and again yes a better/newer cpu can have a big impact on physics/cpu score. together they are a big difference.


----------



## Derek1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sh3perd*
> 
> Im looking at someone of the specs people have and it seems that upgrading your CPU does make a fairly significant difference in benchmark scores with firestrike. Unless I am missing something else people do to their Titan XP's to boost performance?
> 
> Also, It seems like some of you have some insane possible OC's to the card, but I am uncertain as to which is better to OC between core clock and mem clock. It seems peeps are divided half/half between focusing more on the former or the latter.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Generally speaking, more cores = higher scores.
As far as graphics scores and OC, it is a balance that each individual has to find on their own cards.
I started upping my core first until I didn't see any improvement in the Graphics score and then went to Memory oc and did the same.
Some can Memory oc up to 1000 offset, mine is best around 800. Core +135 or about 2164.
FPS is another issue though. The gains there versus scores are insignificant really. A matter of 1-3 fps at most at the higher OCs.
Depends on what you want.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger i7 6950X @ 5.2 --- Titan X Pascal --- 2000/1368 --- 12127

LOD tweaked



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11763008


----------



## Hillguy

Hillguy ---- 3960x @ 5.252 ---- Titan XP @ 2068/2904 ---- 14655 ---- 1/20/17



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11468380


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger i7 6950X @ 5.2 --- Titan X Pascal --- 2000/1368 --- 12127
> 
> LOD tweaked
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11763008











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillguy*
> 
> Hillguy ---- 3960x @ 5.252 ---- Titan XP @ 2068/2904 ---- 14655 ---- 1/20/17
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11468380


----------



## DooRules

DooRules --- 6950x @ 4.5 --- Titan XP SLI @ 1648 / 1426 --- 25999

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11870042


----------



## Kimir

C'mon, you can do 26K


----------



## DooRules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> C'mon, you can do 26K


Yeah, no kidding hey, lol.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger. [email protected] -- Titan XP -- 2088MHz -- 16083



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11763008

Gunslinger. [email protected] -- 2x Titan XP -- 2088MHz -- 25185



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11856644


----------



## DooRules

update...

DooRules --- 6950x @ 4.5 --- Titan XP Sli @ 1653 / 1426 ---- 26061

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11881030


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger. [email protected] -- Titan XP -- 2088MHz -- 16083
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11763008
> 
> Gunslinger. [email protected] -- 2x Titan XP -- 2088MHz -- 25185
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11856644










x2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> update...
> 
> DooRules --- 6950x @ 4.5 --- Titan XP Sli @ 1653 / 1426 ---- 26061
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11881030











Nice!


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger. -- 6950X @ 5.2GHz -- 2x Titan XP @ 2088 / 1358 -- 27037

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11928634


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger. -- 6950X @ 5.2GHz -- 2x Titan XP @ 2088 / 1358 -- 27037
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11928634











*! New First Place !*

I'm gonna assume folks will start using LOD.


----------



## Baasha

Scaling was not consistent, but here's my score anyway.

*Baasha* -- 6950X @ 4.30GHz -- 4x GTX-1080 Ti FE @ 2012 / 6055 -- *33,341*



Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18521129


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 5820k @4.7Ghz - 1080Ti @ 2050 / 12000 - 14305

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18643830


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Scaling was not consistent, but here's my score anyway.
> 
> *Baasha* -- 6950X @ 4.30GHz -- 4x GTX-1080 Ti FE @ 2012 / 6055 -- *33,341*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18521129











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 5820k @4.7Ghz - 1080Ti @ 2050 / 12000 - 14305
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18643830











So, you had a TXP... what's your opinion?


----------



## GRABibus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Scaling was not consistent, but here's my score anyway.
> 
> *Baasha* -- 6950X @ 4.30GHz -- 4x GTX-1080 Ti FE @ 2012 / 6055 -- *33,341*
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18521129


----------



## fearthisneo

fearthisneo --- 1700 X @ 3.8 --- EVGA 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 5704 --- 13139
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12258446


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearthisneo*
> 
> fearthisneo --- 1700 X @ 3.8 --- EVGA 1080 Ti @ 2063 / 5704 --- 13139
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12258446











Handsome Physics score with that 1700X !!


----------



## GRABibus

Little update :

GRABibus -- i7-5930K @ 4.8GHz -- GTX1080 @ 2177 / 5544 -- 11401

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19222314?

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=17041204040617369814978276.png


----------



## c0nsistent

c0nsistent --- 3770K @ 4.7ghz --- GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050 / 12000 --- 13524

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19235186


----------



## Lefty23

New Entry lefty23 - [email protected] - EVGA 1080 Ti FE @ 2126/12150 - 14114

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12302171

Stock Bios - no shunt mode - hitting the PL a lot


----------



## fearthisneo

update
fearthisneo --- 1700 X @ 3.9 --- EVGA 1080 Ti @ 2088 / 5954 --- 13747
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12343331


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Little update :
> 
> GRABibus -- i7-5930K @ 4.8GHz -- GTX1080 @ 2177 / 5544 -- 11401
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19222314?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=17041204040617369814978276.png











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nsistent*
> 
> c0nsistent --- 3770K @ 4.7ghz --- GTX 1080 Ti @ 2050 / 12000 --- 13524
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19235186











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefty23*
> 
> New Entry lefty23 - [email protected] - EVGA 1080 Ti FE @ 2126/12150 - 14114
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12302171
> 
> Stock Bios - no shunt mode - hitting the PL a lot











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fearthisneo*
> 
> update
> fearthisneo --- 1700 X @ 3.9 --- EVGA 1080 Ti @ 2088 / 5954 --- 13747
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12343331


\


----------



## jsutter71

johnsutter71 --- 6950X @ 4.3GHz --- Titan XP SLI @ 2088/1377 --- 23982

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19415001


----------



## GRABibus

Update :

GRABibus -- i7-5930K @ 4.8GHz -- GTX1080 @ 2215 / 5544 -- 11479

GIGABYTE with BIOS ASUS Strix OC t4

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19454058?

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=17042201010917369814994566.png

V/F curve :


----------



## rt123

rt123 --- 1800X @ 4.2GHz --- Titan XFp @ 2066/1624 --- 15041



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19487057


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI @ 2126 Core / 11200 Memory - Score: 18607

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12425626


----------



## Iceman2733

ICEMAN2733 -- Intel i7 [email protected] 1080 FTW x2 SLI--19081

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19516622?



I apologize for all the edits kept having issues with imgur link than noticed I pulled up the incorrect saved run from today sorry for that all correct information above, also corrected my 3dmark name to match forum name


----------



## M1aSocom2

m1asocom2 --- 6700k @ 4.7Ghz --- 2xgtx1070 @ 2088 / 9036 --- 16141



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19611150


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

GnarlyCharlie -- 7700K @ 5.0 -- TXp @2100/6426 -- 15,627

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19671132


----------



## st0necold

Just got my Titan XP and it does great! Here's my best run so far.

Titan X Pascal/5960x @4.6ghz/+200core+200mem

*edited to add CPU Z / GPU Z totally blew the first screenshot

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12556981


----------



## CptSpig

CptSpig --- [email protected] -- Nvidia Titan Xp -- 16,056
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12557076

http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/CptSpig/media/Fire Strike Extreme Chilled_zpsepjypkin.png.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> johnsutter71 --- 6950X @ 4.3GHz --- Titan XP SLI @ 2088/1377 --- 23982
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19415001











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Update :
> 
> GRABibus -- i7-5930K @ 4.8GHz -- GTX1080 @ 2215 / 5544 -- 11479
> 
> GIGABYTE with BIOS ASUS Strix OC t4
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19454058?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=17042201010917369814994566.png
> 
> 
> 
> V/F curve :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> rt123 --- 1800X @ 4.2GHz --- Titan XFp @ 2066/1624 --- 15041
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19487057











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI @ 2126 Core / 11200 Memory - Score: 18607
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12425626











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> ICEMAN2733 -- Intel i7 [email protected] 1080 FTW x2 SLI--19081
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19516622?
> 
> 
> I apologize for all the edits kept having issues with imgur link than noticed I pulled up the incorrect saved run from today sorry for that all correct information above, also corrected my 3dmark name to match forum name











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1aSocom2*
> 
> m1asocom2 --- 6700k @ 4.7Ghz --- 2xgtx1070 @ 2088 / 9036 --- 16141
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19611150











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> GnarlyCharlie -- 7700K @ 5.0 -- TXp @2100/6426 -- 15,627
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19671132











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> Just got my Titan XP and it does great! Here's my best run so far.
> 
> Titan X Pascal/5960x @4.6ghz/+200core+200mem
> 
> *edited to add CPU Z / GPU Z totally blew the first screenshot
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12556981











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> CptSpig --- [email protected] -- Nvidia Titan Xp -- 16,056
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12557076
> 
> http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/CptSpig/media/Fire Strike Extreme Chilled_zpsepjypkin.png.html












Sorry - I simply forgot to update this thread for 2 weeks! never happened before.


----------



## lilchronic

lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.6Ghz - GTX 1080Ti @ 2063Mhz / 6237Mhz - Score 14393

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19899156


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lilchronic - 5820k @ 4.6Ghz - GTX 1080Ti @ 2063Mhz / 6237Mhz - Score 14393
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19899156


----------



## Derek1

[email protected] GTX 1080 Hybrid x 2 @2164/5800----18964



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20042313


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1*
> 
> [email protected] GTX 1080 Hybrid x 2 @2164/5800----18964
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20042313


----------



## jsutter71

I'd really like to see some SLI results for the updated TXp's. I thought by now we'd see some of those results.


----------



## dupp

dupp --- 4790k @ 4.8ghz --- 1080Ti SLI --- 20 434
Same username on 3dmark website: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20130467?


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Maintenance Bot---6950X @ 4.5---2 Titan Xp @ 2050/12000---25544



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12742672


----------



## CptSpig

Update: CptSpig -- [email protected] -- Titan Xfp --- 16396
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12744505

http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/CptSpig/media/Fire Strike Extreme Chilled2_zpshhpdpy99.png.html


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 19061

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12747835


----------



## dupp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dupp*
> 
> dupp --- 4790k @ 4.8ghz --- 1080Ti SLI --- 20 434
> Same username on 3dmark website: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20130467?


Can you add me to the list? I'm pretty sure everything needed is in the post.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dupp*
> 
> dupp --- 4790k @ 4.8ghz --- 1080Ti SLI --- 20 434
> Same username on 3dmark website: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20130467?











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Maintenance Bot---6950X @ 4.5---2 Titan Xp @ 2050/12000---25544
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12742672











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> Update: CptSpig -- [email protected] -- Titan Xfp --- 16396
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12744505
> 
> http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/CptSpig/media/Fire Strike Extreme Chilled2_zpshhpdpy99.png.html











*! New First Place !*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 19061
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12747835











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dupp*
> 
> Can you add me to the list? I'm pretty sure everything needed is in the post.




done.









___________________________________
Holiday weekend guys.


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________________________________
> Holiday weekend guys.


Classic!


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger. -- 6950X @ 5.2GHz -- Asus Strix 1080 Ti 2365/1576 -- 17022

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12869476


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 19391

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12895506


----------



## lever2stacks

lever2stacks -- 7700k @5.2ghz -- EVGA 1080 SC SLI 2126/1433 ---- 19121

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20550657?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger. -- 6950X @ 5.2GHz -- Asus Strix 1080 Ti 2365/1576 -- 17022
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12869476











*! New First Place !*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> MrFox - 7700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 (Notebook) SLI - Score: 19391
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12895506











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lever2stacks*
> 
> lever2stacks -- 7700k @5.2ghz -- EVGA 1080 SC SLI 2126/1433 ---- 19121
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/20550657?


----------



## Clukos

Clukos -- Ryzen 1700 @ 4.1 ghz -- MSI 1080 Ti 2101/1589 -- 14814

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13440048


----------



## steadly2004

steadly2004--- 5930k @ 4.6 VEGA 64 (air) 11,371

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13457500



I don't see any other VEGA on the TOP 30. But, i guess not everyone is willing to post, considering anyone who bought a 1080ti is above them. LOL. Anyway, the TESS was turned off in the driver but didn't register a flag in the results. Just driver not approved, FYI for you guys.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Vega's still fairly new, maybe some more guys will post 'em up shortly.

FWIW, your graphics score is quite a bit ahead of the top 1080 score


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Vega's still fairly new, maybe some more guys will post 'em up shortly.
> 
> FWIW, your graphics score is quite a bit ahead of the top 1080 score


Thanks! I appreciate it! Not even using the 2nd one hanging out. I re-ran it with 1100 HBM memory and HBCC turned on. Forgot it is off by default. Got my graphics score > 13000.

steadly2004--- 5930k @ 4.6 VEGA 64 (air) 11,584

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13457755

Again, TESS was OFF.



EDIT* re-ran with some other tweaks..... sorry about the multi-post. This is my last entry. I though I was done getting a higher score... LOL

steadly2004--- 5930k @ 4.6 VEGA 64 (air) 11,695

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13457823



I think I'll stop here. Considering I beat the highest 1080 score, even though he had a 5960x and 12k graphics score.... YAY for me.







And I'm number 8 ranked overall with a 6 core CPU. Going through the results from the top, I am like 5 in GPU score. And I'm on AIR.


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Thanks! I appreciate it! Not even using the 2nd one hanging out. I re-ran it with 1100 HBM memory and HBCC turned on. Forgot it is off by default. Got my graphics score > 13000.
> 
> steadly2004--- 5930k @ 4.6 VEGA 64 (air) 11,584
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13457755
> 
> Again, TESS was OFF.


Ive been holding out because hoping to get better drivers. I think i made a mistake getting the Vega FE over RX vega due to drivers alone.... none of the new Rx vega drivers are working for my Vega FE... So i am still on release BETA drivers... so sad... so so sad....


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> Ive been holding out because hoping to get better drivers. I think i made a mistake getting the Vega FE over RX vega due to drivers alone.... none of the new Rx vega drivers are working for my Vega FE... So i am still on release BETA drivers... so sad... so so sad....


I think they'll consolidate when they're done fixing the cluster **** that is the drivers. There is so much potential that isnt' realized with these cards. Fine wine is thrown around a ton. But.... really it's just not running the best possible drivers yet. at least, IMHO.

On a side note. 13,300 is still a bit off from the bottom result of 15K from the lowest 1080ti submission. Quite a bit actually. I don't know that I'll ever surpass that bottom 1080ti score. I'm not holding my breath! LOL


----------



## dagget3450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> I think they'll consolidate when they're done fixing the cluster **** that is the drivers. There is so much potential that isnt' realized with these cards. Fine wine is thrown around a ton. But.... really it's just not running the best possible drivers yet. at least, IMHO.
> 
> On a side note. 13,300 is still a bit off from the bottom result of 15K from the lowest 1080ti submission. Quite a bit actually. I don't know that I'll ever surpass that bottom 1080ti score. I'm not holding my breath! LOL


I am okay with it in the sense being a previous owner of 290x/390x/furyx i got very familiar with this long term driver polishing. The killer for me might be vega though because so much of it is broken on launch. eyefinity is all jacked up, obviously wattman and overclocking is very schizophrenic, too many to list along with the possibility of stuff being disabled in drivers. I can easily tell they rushed this launch and sadly on top of that they took so long to do a rushed launch.

I will try to remain optimistic, but i am going to start supporting both sides of graphics now instead of being mono branded. Given multi gpu is dying a massive death, its easier to diverge funds on two brands now.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dagget3450*
> 
> I am okay with it in the sense being a previous owner of 290x/390x/furyx i got very familiar with this long term driver polishing. The killer for me might be vega though because so much of it is broken on launch. eyefinity is all jacked up, obviously wattman and overclocking is very schizophrenic, too many to list along with the possibility of stuff being disabled in drivers. I can easily tell they rushed this launch and sadly on top of that they took so long to do a rushed launch.
> 
> I will try to remain optimistic, but i am going to start supporting both sides of graphics now instead of being mono branded. Given multi gpu is dying a massive death, its easier to diverge funds on two brands now.


I truly do also love the green team! coming from 2x Titan X maxwell's. I loved them, but switched because of the whole Gsync tax. But I'm back on the RED team at the moment. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## jestereightfour

jestereightfour --- R1700 @ 4GHz --- 3 CFX RX480 1266/1750 --- 13,587



https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13467278#


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Clukos -- Ryzen 1700 @ 4.1 ghz -- MSI 1080 Ti 2101/1589 -- 14814
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13440048


Oh damn, I opened the wrong link in the image (that was my previous score) just noticed


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Clukos -- Ryzen 1700 @ 4.1 ghz -- MSI 1080 Ti 2101/1589 -- 14814
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13440048











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> steadly2004--- 5930k @ 4.6 VEGA 64 (air) 11,371
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13457500
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any other VEGA on the TOP 30. But, i guess not everyone is willing to post, considering anyone who bought a 1080ti is above them. LOL. Anyway, the TESS was turned off in the driver but didn't register a flag in the results. Just driver not approved, FYI for you guys.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Thanks! I appreciate it! Not even using the 2nd one hanging out. I re-ran it with 1100 HBM memory and HBCC turned on. Forgot it is off by default. Got my graphics score > 13000.
> 
> steadly2004--- 5930k @ 4.6 VEGA 64 (air) 11,584
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13457755
> 
> Again, TESS was OFF.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT* re-ran with some other tweaks..... sorry about the multi-post. This is my last entry. I though I was done getting a higher score... LOL
> 
> steadly2004--- 5930k @ 4.6 VEGA 64 (air) 11,695
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/13457823
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll stop here. Considering I beat the highest 1080 score, even though he had a 5960x and 12k graphics score.... YAY for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm number 8 ranked overall with a 6 core CPU. Going through the results from the top, I am like 5 in GPU score. And I'm on AIR.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jestereightfour*
> 
> jestereightfour --- R1700 @ 4GHz --- 3 CFX RX480 1266/1750 --- 13,587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13467278#


----------



## Pandora's Box

Pandora's Box -- Core i7 7820X @ 4.9GHz -- MSI 1080 Ti 2088/1514 -- 14857



https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21824141?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Pandora's Box -- Core i7 7820X @ 4.9GHz -- MSI 1080 Ti 2088/1514 -- 14857
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21824141?


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 2x Titan Xp -- 28912

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13993060


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 2x Titan Xp -- 28912
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13993060


Number one on HOF again. That's ridiculous......


----------



## H3LLsREAPER911

H3LLsREAPER911 - - - Xeon E5-1680 [email protected] - - EVGA 1080TI FTW3 Elite Hydro Copper 2088/1600 - - 14829

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/22976971?


----------



## kx11

oh man Jaytwocents is now no.1 on the world


----------



## Kimir

Don't worry, that won't last.


----------



## looniam

he had PLENTY of help:


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> oh man Jaytwocents is now no.1 on the world


That's TimeSpy, not FSE.


----------



## looniam

someone is JELLY!









vince turned down your dinner invite, huh?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> someone is JELLY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vince turned down your dinner invite, huh?


Me? Not at all. I don't hold any HOF positions in any of the 3DMark benches, and I have no idea who Vince is - just pointing out that JayZ might indeed be #1 in the world at something, just not in the benchmark this thread addresses.


----------



## looniam

you're right, just








you.

btw, vince is aka kingpin.

i was hoping to get left over pasta


----------



## Vellinious

The only thing Jay is #1 in the world at, is being a useless tool.


----------



## Kimir

Ohhhh, someone said it!

Must be nice to have the first time LN2 experience with the king himself.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Ohhhh, someone said it!
> 
> Must be nice to have the first time LN2 experience with the king himself.


he got the Hydrogen container and fooled around with it almost breaking it









https://youtu.be/q1IJUThgZL8?t=364


----------



## Kimir

Oh boy


----------



## alancsalt

Good grief...


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah but that's the Canadian JZ.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jpmboy --- [email protected] -- 2x Titan Xp -- 28912
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/13993060











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H3LLsREAPER911*
> 
> H3LLsREAPER911 - - - Xeon E5-1680 [email protected] - - EVGA 1080TI FTW3 Elite Hydro Copper 2088/1600 - - 14829
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/22976971?


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 8700K @ 5.2GHz - EVGA 1080 Ti SC2 - 14803

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14085202


----------



## CptSpig

CptSpig --- [email protected] -- GTX [email protected]/1620 --- 16819 FSE

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14141291


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 8700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2088 Core / 12000 Memory - Score: 15022

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14181164


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 8700K @5.2GHz -- Titan X Pascal @2152MHz -- 15 957:*



*https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14182474*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptSpig*
> 
> CptSpig --- [email protected] -- GTX [email protected]/1620 --- 16819 FSE
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14141291











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrFox*
> 
> MrFox - 8700K @ 5.2GHz - 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2088 Core / 12000 Memory - Score: 15022
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14181164











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *MrTOOSHORT -- 8700K @5.2GHz -- Titan X Pascal @2152MHz -- 15 957:*
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14182474*











*MrT is back !*


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger - 7900X @ 5.5GHz - 1080 Ti Strix OC @ 2379 - Score: 17068

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14379022


----------



## GRABibus

Update :

GRABibus - 5930K @ 4.8GHz - Gigabyte 1080 Ti Gaming OC 11G @ 2114/6003 - 14874

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/23965373?

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=17121512441217369815414786.png


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger - 7900X @ 5.5GHz - 1080 Ti Strix OC @ 2379 - Score: 17068
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14379022











Cpu forgot it's name.








how do you like the x299 OCF?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Update :
> 
> GRABibus - 5930K @ 4.8GHz - Gigabyte 1080 Ti Gaming OC 11G @ 2114/6003 - 14874
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/23965373?
> 
> http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=17121512441217369815414786.png


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger - 7980XE @ 5.5GHz - 2x 1080 Ti KPE @ 2417 - Score: 30161

LOD modded run

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14592784


----------



## AvengedRobix

FireStrike Extreme:
AvengedRobix --- 7820X @ 5Ghz --- [email protected] 2138Mhz / 1647Mhz --- 15510

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14621339


----------



## johnksss

Johnksss -- [email protected] -- 2x GTX [email protected]/1401 (Notebook GPU) -- 20125

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14457061


----------



## ussoldier_1984

ussoldier_1984 ryzen 1800x @ 3.691, Two EVGA 1080 TI in SLI 1949/1377 19018
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24478043?


I accidentally forgot to do the mainboard on cpu-z in the screen shot


----------



## idahosurge

Please add me to the list.

idahosurge --- 7820X @ 4.6Ghz --- GTX 1080 Ti @ 1607Mhz / 11.2Ghz --- 14046

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24461030


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger - 7980XE @ 5.5GHz - 2x 1080 Ti KPE @ 2417 - Score: 30161
> 
> LOD modded run
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14592784











*New First Place*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvengedRobix*
> 
> FireStrike Extreme:
> AvengedRobix --- 7820X @ 5Ghz --- [email protected] 2138Mhz / 1647Mhz --- 15510
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14621339











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnksss*
> 
> Johnksss -- [email protected] -- 2x GTX [email protected]/1401 (Notebook GPU) -- 20125
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14457061











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> ussoldier_1984 ryzen 1800x @ 3.691, Two EVGA 1080 TI in SLI 1949/1377 19018
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24478043?
> 
> 
> I accidentally forgot to do the mainboard on cpu-z in the screen shot











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *idahosurge*
> 
> Please add me to the list.
> 
> idahosurge --- 7820X @ 4.6Ghz --- GTX 1080 Ti @ 1607Mhz / 11.2Ghz --- 14046
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24461030


----------



## ussoldier_1984

On the list you have my graphics cards as GTS they are GTX. Sorry to be a pain but I am proud of my 1080 ti's lol


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Looking at the list I think I am the only one in the 2 card crossfire/SLI and am in the top 30 running an amd processor (ryzen). Wonder what I could do If I actually overclocked things instead of a stock clock score....


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> Looking at the list I think I am the only one in the 2 card crossfire/SLI and am in the top 30 running an amd processor (ryzen). Wonder what I could do If I actually overclocked things instead of a stock clock score....


Not much, you'd still be limited by your CPU


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Not much, you'd still be limited by your CPU


Yea I am getting that. Several hours of trying to get a good overclock and nothing works. I am seriously considering switching to intel after being amd for the past 10+ years


----------



## truehighroller1

'New Entry'

truehighroller1 - [email protected] 4.6GHz - 1080 Ti Lightning @ 2063 / 1640 - 14821
- Date (1/14/2018)

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14700583


----------



## CptSpig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> Yea I am getting that. Several hours of trying to get a good overclock and nothing works. I am seriously considering switching to intel after being amd for the past 10+ years


Wow you are a trooper! No pun intended. By the way thanks for keeping us safe.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

New run

ussoldier_1984 ryzen 1800x @ 3.691, Two EVGA GTX 1080 TI in SLI 1923/1377 Score 19423 (had a run with a score of 19781 but I didn't have any of the cpu or gpu id up)
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24619249?


If I need to upload the picture bigger please tell me how to because I don't know why its so damn small when I selected large and used the biggest kb version that it would let me upload. And would disabling my second monitor help my score go up?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> New run
> 
> ussoldier_1984 ryzen 1800x @ 3.691, Two EVGA GTX 1080 TI in SLI 1923/1377 Score 19423 (had a run with a score of 19781 but I didn't have any of the cpu or gpu id up)
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24619249?
> 
> 
> If I need to upload the picture bigger please tell me how to because I don't know why its so damn small when I selected large and used the biggest kb version that it would let me upload. And would disabling my second monitor help my score go up?


Click on your pic - then click on "original", bottom right of your pic - then put your cursor over the pic and click + - and it's huge. (In your post - won't work in a quote box)


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger - 7980XE @ 5.6GHz - 3x 1080 Ti KPE @ 2088 - Score: 37805

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14700021


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Not much, you'd still be limited by your CPU


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger - 7980XE @ 5.6GHz - 3x 1080 Ti KPE @ 2088 - Score: 37805
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14700021


damn your scores are insane!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> On the list you have my graphics cards as GTS they are GTX. Sorry to be a pain but I am proud of my 1080 ti's lol


everyone was wondering what your wonder-card was.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> 'New Entry'
> 
> truehighroller1 - [email protected] 4.6GHz - 1080 Ti Lightning @ 2063 / 1640 - 14821
> - Date (1/14/2018)
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14700583











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ussoldier_1984*
> 
> New run
> 
> ussoldier_1984 ryzen 1800x @ 3.691, Two EVGA GTX 1080 TI in SLI 1923/1377 Score 19423 (had a run with a score of 19781 but I didn't have any of the cpu or gpu id up)
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24619249?
> 
> 
> If I need to upload the picture bigger please tell me how to because I don't know why its so damn small when I selected large and used the biggest kb version that it would let me upload. And would disabling my second monitor help my score go up?











the full size pic was uploaded. no need to do anything different for the sub... well, except for a clean dataline as described in Post#1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslinger.*
> 
> Gunslinger - 7980XE @ 5.6GHz - 3x 1080 Ti KPE @ 2088 - Score: 37805
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14700021


----------



## DR4G00N

CPU & GPU under chilled water (-20c), modded gpu bios, power shunt & capacitor mods. Does the same clocks on regular water.









DR4G00N - i7 4770K @ 5GHz - Evga GTX 680 SC+ @ 1350/1750 - Score: 4088

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14502106


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Let's see how close I can come to that ol' 10032 score I had on Crossfired R9 290Xs... Will be back with results in a bit.

Edit: 9469, not bad for a stock R9 295x2.

I'll be sure to post up proper links/screenshots when I get my 1080 Ti in... or if I go savage mode & get a Titan Xp instead.


----------



## Gunslinger.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> The bios was a perk and no normal spending their hard earned money on these components consumer can get afterburner extreme.










Is there a typo in there or missing word perhaps?

I already told you ABX was irrelevant, but if you insist...

How to get it: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=47952&highlight=afterburner

FB message this guy and see if you can get the XOC bios for your KPE 1080 Ti

https://www.facebook.com/vince.lucido


----------



## HoneyBadger84

For the Lulz:

HoneyBadger84 - i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz - R9 295x2 @ stock (1018/1250) - Score: 9459



Validation Link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24678125

Should be funny when this card sells for $800+ in a few days on EBay. ^_^


----------



## gonX

Okay, less talk about privileges and more benchmarks.


----------



## truehighroller1

New Entry

Truehighroller1 - 7900X @ 5GHz - 1080 Ti Lightning OC @ 2063 - 1603 Score: 15295

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14754680


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger - 7980XE @ 5.6GHz - 1080 Ti KPE @ 2537 - Score: 18530

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14762015


----------



## Jpmboy

DR4G00N said:


> CPU & GPU under chilled water (-20c), modded gpu bios, power shunt & capacitor mods. Does the same clocks on regular water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DR4G00N - i7 4770K @ 5GHz - Evga GTX 680 SC+ @ 1350/1750 - Score: 4088
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14502106


Accepted Updated


:thumb:​


HoneyBadger84 said:


> For the Lulz:
> 
> HoneyBadger84 - i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz - R9 295x2 @ stock (1018/1250) - Score: 9459
> 
> 
> 
> Validation Link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24678125
> 
> Should be funny when this card sells for $800+ in a few days on EBay. ^_^


Accepted Updated


:thumb:​


truehighroller1 said:


> New Entry
> 
> Truehighroller1 - 7900X @ 5GHz - 1080 Ti Lightning OC @ 2063 - 1603 Score: 15295
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14754680


Accepted Updated


:thumb:​


Gunslinger. said:


> Gunslinger - 7980XE @ 5.6GHz - 1080 Ti KPE @ 2537 - Score: 18530
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/14762015


Accepted Updated


:thumb:​
sorry guys - the new forum format is messing with image imports...


----------



## HoneyBadger84

#33 for an ol' 3930K? Don't mind if I do!

"NEW ENTRY"

Validation link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24941857

HoneyBadger84 - i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz - NVidia Titan Xp @ STOCK - Score: 13264

Screenshot attached!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

EDIT: I'm pushin' on, see second entry bottom of the post!

They call me Spammer for a reason LUL

I did a thing, no idea if I did the OC right or not, but I gained points so LUL

Screenshot: 









Validation Link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24951827

HoneyBadger84 - i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz - NVidia Titan Xp @ 1483(+78)/1501(+300) - Score: 13788

I don't know how to properly list my clocks so I'm just putting what GPUz says with the MSI settings in parenthesis :-\

Edit: 

Gettin' closer :-D

Screenshoto: https://i.imgur.com/qHB9z1I.jpg

Validation Link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24952126

HoneyBadger84 - i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz - NVidia Titan Xp @ 2012/6017 - Score: 13911

Those clocks were taken from Afterburner during load screen so I'm assuming that's what I should list?

I think I'm done for now, don't wanna over do it, I have games to play!


----------



## Jpmboy

HoneyBadger84 said:


> EDIT: I'm pushin' on, see second entry bottom of the post!
> 
> They call me Spammer for a reason LUL
> 
> I did a thing, no idea if I did the OC right or not, but I gained points so LUL
> 
> Screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation Link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24951827
> 
> HoneyBadger84 - i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz - NVidia Titan Xp @ 1483(+78)/1501(+300) - Score: 13788
> 
> I don't know how to properly list my clocks so I'm just putting what GPUz says with the MSI settings in parenthesis :-\
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Gettin' closer :-D
> 
> Screenshoto: https://i.imgur.com/qHB9z1I.jpg
> 
> Validation Link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24952126
> 
> HoneyBadger84 - i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz - NVidia Titan Xp @ 2012/6017 - Score: 13911
> 
> Those clocks were taken from Afterburner during load screen so I'm assuming that's what I should list?
> 
> I think I'm done for now, don't wanna over do it, I have games to play!


Accepted Updated


----------



## HoneyBadger84

*What should be my final update*

Validation Link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/25020345

HoneyBadger84 - i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz - NVidia Titan Xp @ 2035(+130)/6300(+600) - Score: 14355

Pretty happy with the over-1k score increase from just the OC.

Screenshot attached.


----------



## AvengedRobix

*Update*

AvengedRobix [email protected] Evga 1080Ti FTW3 whit Xoc @ 2215/1666 16035

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14861959


----------



## Jpmboy

HoneyBadger84 said:


> *What should be my final update*
> 
> Validation Link: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/25020345
> 
> HoneyBadger84 - i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz - NVidia Titan Xp @ 2035(+130)/6300(+600) - Score: 14355
> 
> Pretty happy with the over-1k score increase from just the OC.
> 
> Screenshot attached.


Accepted Updated











AvengedRobix said:


> AvengedRobix [email protected] Evga 1080Ti FTW3 whit Xoc @ 2215/1666 16035
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14861959


Accepted Updated


----------



## AvengedRobix

AvengedRobix - 8700KE @ 5.2GHz - 1080Ti FTW3 Elite XOC Bios @ 2228/1671- Score: 16062

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14947478


----------



## Jpmboy

AvengedRobix said:


> AvengedRobix - 8700KE @ 5.2GHz - 1080Ti FTW3 Elite XOC Bios @ 2228/1671- Score: 16062
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14947478


Accepted Updated









Nice run! :thumb:


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Couldn't resist a rerun after doing the PCI-E 3.0 patch for my board/NVidia graphics cards:

HoneyBadger84 - i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz - NVidia Titan Xp @ 2035/6300 - Score: 14495

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/25254659

Not bad for what was literally a free performance increase with no other changes. lol


----------



## AvengedRobix

EDIT: Fire Strike Extreme : https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14991744 - 
AvengedRobix16160 - 24023 - 8375 8700K 5,3Ghz 1080Ti (2228 - 13416)


----------



## Jpmboy

HoneyBadger84 said:


> Couldn't resist a rerun after doing the PCI-E 3.0 patch for my board/NVidia graphics cards:
> 
> HoneyBadger84 - i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz - NVidia Titan Xp @ 2035/6300 - Score: 14495
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/25254659
> 
> Not bad for what was literally a free performance increase with no other changes. lol


Accepted Updated











AvengedRobix said:


> EDIT: Fire Strike Extreme : https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14991744 -
> AvengedRobix16160 - 24023 - 8375 8700K 5,3Ghz 1080Ti (2228 - 13416)


Accepted Updated


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy - [email protected] 4.9 --- Titan V --- 19245
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15000710


----------



## CptSpig

Jpmboy said:


> jpmboy - [email protected] 4.9 --- Titan V --- 19245


I thought you sent your Titan V back? Did you buy another?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Jpmboy said:


> jpmboy - [email protected] 4.9 --- Titan V --- 19245


Rejected! No confirmation link! ;-)


----------



## CptSpig

GnarlyCharlie said:


> Rejected! No confirmation link! ;-)


----------



## Jpmboy

CptSpig said:


> I thought you sent your Titan V back? Did you buy another?


yes. now that there's a full cover block. 


GnarlyCharlie said:


> Rejected! No confirmation link! ;-)


... "See post#1 for Sub requirements" :laughings


----------



## CptSpig

Jpmboy said:


> yes. now that there's a full cover block.
> 
> ... "See post#1 for Sub requirements" :laughings


Awesome.


----------



## fearthisneo

Update
fearthisneo - 1950X @ 4GHz - 1080ti @ 2025/1600 - Score: 14149
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15040201


----------



## Bride

'New Entry'

Bride - 8700k @ 5.3GHz - GTX 980Ti @ 1519 / 4005 - 9848 - 11/03/2018

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15091374


----------



## Jpmboy

Jpmboy said:


> jpmboy - [email protected] 4.9 --- Titan V --- 19245
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15000710


Accepted Updated











fearthisneo said:


> Update
> fearthisneo - 1950X @ 4GHz - 1080ti @ 2025/1600 - Score: 14149
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15040201


Accepted Updated











Bride said:


> 'New Entry'
> 
> Bride - 8700k @ 5.3GHz - GTX 980Ti @ 1519 / 4005 - 9848 - 11/03/2018
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15091374


Accepted Updated


----------



## HoneyBadger84

I will probably rerun it, but at least I have a baseline... reason I say I'm probably gonna rerun it: GPU FPS was literally the same @ 4.2GHz (compare link, literally nothing but the CPU speed changed: https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/15245432/fs/15246755 ) as it is in this 4.6GHz test... that makes no sense to me, or am I wrong in assuming it should go up?

*NEW ENTRY (SLi)*

HoneyBadger84 - i7 3930K @ 4.6GHz - 2x NVidia Titan Xp SLi @ STOCK - Score: 20069

Validation Link: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15246755

Screenshot attached.


----------



## Jpmboy

Extreme and Ultra are less CPU bound. But it you should see a higher score with the same driver _if_ the physx and especially the combined score reflect the cpu frequency as they should. If not, ... keep tuning.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Well I don't know if the lower score was a fluke, but here's the highest clocks I'm gonna try since there's a fair amount of heat in play with SLi:

*UPDATE SLi*

HoneyBadger84 - i7 3930K @ 4.6GHz - 2x NVidia Titan Xp SLi @ 1962/6107 (+100/+400) - Score: 21480

Validation Link: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15294013


----------



## Jpmboy

HoneyBadger84 said:


> Well I don't know if the lower score was a fluke, but here's the highest clocks I'm gonna try since there's a fair amount of heat in play with SLi:
> 
> *UPDATE SLi*
> 
> HoneyBadger84 - i7 3930K @ 4.6GHz - 2x NVidia Titan Xp SLi @ 1962/6107 (+100/+400) - Score: 21480
> 
> Validation Link: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15294013


Accepted Updated


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 8700K @ 5.4GHz | 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2176 / 12000 - Fire Strike Extreme: 15326

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15305561


----------



## HoneyBadger84

As far as out of the box performance goes, this card is blowing me the heck away. Highest GPU temp I've seen so far is low 40s, low-to-mid 30s in benchmarks, and even the hottest VRM readout is only getting up to about 51C with the GPU fan capped at about 40%. I'm already so impressed by that, it's even more impressive that it's boosting to 1987MHz most of the time LOL

Got a preliminary all stock score, but I'm not gonna bother posting an official screenshot etc since I KNOW I'll OC it over my days off:

i7 3930K @ 4.2GHz - 1x eVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 Hybrid @ Stock (Power Target 117%) - Score: 13237

35C max load in the benchmark :wheee:


----------



## Jpmboy

MrFox said:


> MrFox - 8700K @ 5.4GHz | 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2176 / 12000 - Fire Strike Extreme: 15326
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15305561


Accepted Updated


----------



## ussoldier_1984

New score with the Threadripper 1950x and the same two GTX 1080Ti in SLI
I did see a slight increase in score with the threadripper vs the 1800x

Score 21629
ussoldier_1984
cpu 3691
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/26751736?


----------



## ussoldier_1984

what happened to the pic of my screen shot that was up? Its gone when I try to view the post again.


----------



## AT0MAC

I have been trying to seek out another 1070 result here, but oh buy you guys mainly have 1080 and 1080ti, so no clue if I have done good or bad with my score.
I know my chip is a pretty bad OCer, but my RAM seems to be doing quite good, a strange combo but have to live with it.

AT0MAC - 8600K @ 5GHz - GTX 1070 - 2076/2250 - 8849










https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/26875861


----------



## johnksss

johnksss - I9 7980XE @ 4.898 GHz - EVGA GTX 1080 TI [email protected] 2126/1626 (+141/+1000) - Score: 16072
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15558151


----------



## johnksss

johnksss - I9 7980XE @ 4.898 GHz - (2) MSI GTX 1080 TI @ 2137/6208 (+127/+700) - Score: 27605
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/15489935


----------



## Jpmboy

johnksss said:


> johnksss - I9 7980XE @ 4.898 GHz - (2) MSI GTX 1080 TI @ 2137/6208 (+127/+700) - Score: *47602 (27605)*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/15489935


Accepted Updated


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Jpmboy said:


> Accepted Updated


Did you review my updated score with the new cpu? for some reason the screen shot is not showing even though its uploaded.


----------



## johnksss

Thanks Jpmboy, I was doing the copy/paste/update and forgot to change the final score.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

johnksss said:


> Thanks Jpmboy, I was doing the copy/paste/update and forgot to change the final score.


I was talking about me ussoldier_1984. Its my new score with new cpu right before the post from jpmboy


----------



## johnksss

ussoldier_1984 said:


> I was talking about me ussoldier_1984. Its my new score with new cpu right before the post from jpmboy


That is cool. My post was to Jpmboy about this:
Quote: Originally Posted by johnksss View Post
johnksss - I9 7980XE @ 4.898 GHz - (2) MSI GTX 1080 TI @ 2137/6208 (+127/+700) - Score: 47602 (27605)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/15489935
Accepted Updated

Not sure how you thought that was for you?


----------



## ussoldier_1984

johnksss said:


> That is cool. My post was to Jpmboy about this:
> Quote: Originally Posted by johnksss View Post
> johnksss - I9 7980XE @ 4.898 GHz - (2) MSI GTX 1080 TI @ 2137/6208 (+127/+700) - Score: 47602 (27605)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/15489935
> Accepted Updated
> 
> Not sure how you thought that was for you?


Sorry I miss read the post, my son was distracting me.


----------



## johnksss

No worries @usssoldier_1984

@Jpmboy
It's been corrected
http://www.overclock.net/forum/21-b...strike-extreme-top-30-a-182.html#post27473634


----------



## ussoldier_1984

johnksss said:


> No worries @usssoldier_1984
> 
> @Jpmboy
> It's been corrected
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/21-b...strike-extreme-top-30-a-182.html#post27473634


and last thing to bug ya with my score is it valid for the top ten sli? For some reason the uploaded png file of my screen shot is not showing. I have tried multiple times to put it up but its not showing in the forum. under edit post it shows the file listed though.


----------



## johnksss

@usssoldier_1984

Not sure why that is. I use imgur for my image hosting.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

johnksss said:


> @usssoldier_1984


----------



## johnksss

I can see that image.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

johnksss said:


> I can see that image.


On page 182 post number 1816 I added the photo link. Did I include everything to update my score on the list?


----------



## johnksss

ussoldier_1984 said:


> On page 182 post number 1816 I added the photo link. Did I include everything to update my score on the list?


Your listing should be in some form close to this. With your 3dmark link and picture underneath. (Speculation of course)
johnksss - I9 7980XE @ 4.898 GHz - EVGA GTX 1080 TI [email protected] 2126/1626 (+141/+1000) - Score: 16072

It just makes things a lot easier for him to check and then accept.

Also, i'm not the one running this thread, just in case you were thinking I was.


----------



## Jpmboy

ussoldier_1984 said:


> New score with the Threadripper 1950x and the same two GTX 1080Ti in SLI
> I did see a slight increase in score with the threadripper vs the 1800x
> 
> Score 21629
> ussoldier_1984
> cpu 3691
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/26751736?


Accepted Updated










will delete your 1800x score since your 1950x score is higher. Same GPU, new cpu - right?



AT0MAC said:


> I have been trying to seek out another 1070 result here, but oh buy you guys mainly have 1080 and 1080ti, so no clue if I have done good or bad with my score.
> I know my chip is a pretty bad OCer, but my RAM seems to be doing quite good, a strange combo but have to live with it.
> 
> AT0MAC - 8600K @ 5GHz - GTX 1070 - 2076/2250 - 8849
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/26875861


Accepted Updated











johnksss said:


> johnksss - I9 7980XE @ 4.898 GHz - EVGA GTX 1080 TI [email protected] 2126/1626 (+141/+1000) - Score: 16072
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15558151


Accepted Updated











johnksss said:


> johnksss - I9 7980XE @ 4.898 GHz - (2) MSI GTX 1080 TI @ 2137/6208 (+127/+700) - Score: 27605
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/15489935


Accepted Updated










you guy got me all confused. 


all updated.


----------



## johnksss

@Jpmboy
No worries.  You already fixed it for him.


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Jpmboy said:


> Accepted Updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will delete your 1800x score since your 1950x score is higher. Same GPU, new cpu - right?
> 
> 
> Accepted Updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accepted Updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accepted Updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guy got me all confused.
> 
> 
> all updated.




Yes same two gpus and new mobo and processor. And thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fearthisneo

New Entry
fearthisneo - 1950X @ 4GHz - 1080ti SLI @ 2025/1500 - Score: 22485
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16014410


----------



## Jpmboy

fearthisneo said:


> New Entry
> fearthisneo - 1950X @ 4GHz - 1080ti SLI @ 2025/1500 - Score: 22485
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16014410


Accepted Updated


----------



## richiec77

NO TWEAKS (No LOD change)
richiec77 - 7980xe 5.1Ghz - Titan V 2130/1060 Score: 19602
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16499995

WITH LOD TWEAKS (LOD 3 used)
richiec77 - 7980xe 5.1Ghz - Titan V 2130/1060 Score: 19830
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16500362


----------



## Jpmboy

richiec77 said:


> NO TWEAKS (No LOD change)
> richiec77 - 7980xe 5.1Ghz - Titan V 2130/1060 Score: 19602
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16499995
> 
> WITH LOD TWEAKS (LOD 3 used)
> richiec77 - 7980xe 5.1Ghz - Titan V 2130/1060 Score: 19830
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16500362


Accepted Updated - LOD sub


----------



## bond32

Mind adding mine? Old cards, but I like to be in the list! 

[email protected](2)290x'[email protected]/1625---13018
Crossfire (2x) 290x's at 1300/1625
4790k at 4.9
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/16575362


----------



## The Pook

*The Pook - i7 6700 @ 4.4 - 1080 Ti @ 1493/1376 - Score: 12826*

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/29095409?


----------



## johnksss

Johnksss - I9 7980XE @ 4.9 - 2080 Ti @ 2130/8000 - Score: 18515
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/29148091


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Fire strike extreme
ThrashZone----7900x @ 4.7GHz----Titan Xp @ 2050MHz/1636Mhz----16172
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/29295370


----------



## Scoty

My Score.

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16639834


----------



## Jpmboy

bond32 said:


> Mind adding mine? Old cards, but I like to be in the list!
> 
> [email protected](2)290x'[email protected]/1625---13018
> Crossfire (2x) 290x's at 1300/1625
> 4790k at 4.9
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/16575362


Accepted Updated











The Pook said:


> *The Pook - i7 6700 @ 4.4 - 1080 Ti @ 1493/1376 - Score: 12826*
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/29095409?


Accepted Updated











johnksss said:


> Johnksss - I9 7980XE @ 4.9 - 2080 Ti @ 2130/8000 - Score: 18515
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/29148091





ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Fire strike extreme
> ThrashZone----7900x @ 4.7GHz----Titan Xp @ 2050MHz/1636Mhz----16172
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/29295370


Accepted Updated











Scoty said:


> My Score.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16639834


Rejected. Need a screenshot.


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 7960X @ 5.2GHz - 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2200 / 6000 - Fire Strike Extreme: 15855

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16750084


----------



## Jpmboy

MrFox said:


> MrFox - 7960X @ 5.2GHz - 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2200 / 6000 - Fire Strike Extreme: 15855
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16750084


Accepted Updated


----------



## looniam

Spoiler















where's all those turing cards at?


----------



## Jpmboy

in the mail... or back ordered


----------



## MrFox

looniam said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where's all those turing cards at?


See post above by @johnksss for 2080 Ti

https://www.overclock.net/forum/21-...strike-extreme-top-30-a-185.html#post27655692


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 7960X @ 5.2GHz - 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2200 / 6100 - Fire Strike Extreme: 15916

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16773518


----------



## looniam

MrFox said:


> See post above by @johnksss for 2080 Ti
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/21-...strike-extreme-top-30-a-185.html#post27655692


i saw that, so just one 2080ti on alll of OCN?









i knew there was a shortage but WOW.


----------



## MrFox

looniam said:


> i saw that, so just one 2080ti on alll of OCN?
> 
> View attachment 226630
> 
> 
> i knew there was a shortage but WOW.


I think it is probably a combination of factors and not only availability. Price is hurting them bad, and the value is pretty poor at this time. They aren't going to sell like gangbusters when a 2080 is priced at around double what it costs for 1080 Ti with so minimal gain with respect to performance. They are probably doing this on purpose to unload 10-series leftover stock. It remains to be seen if the 20-series prices will ever be right again after all of the 10-series stock is gone, or if they will continue to rape those willing to open their wallets.

I have found a few for sale, but the price they want is beyond stupid. NVIDIA had FE cards available on their web site yesterday for under $1000, but I won't settle for an ordinary gamer-boy GPU, especially one so severely overpriced. What I am wait for is not yet available and I would prefer to pay a few hundred dollars more for something awesome rather than ordinary. I am waiting for 2080 Ti Kingpin, FTW or Strix XOC that will handle a butt-load of overclocking.


----------



## looniam

MrFox said:


> I think it is probably a combination of factors and not only availability. Price is hurting them bad, and the value is pretty poor at this time. They aren't going to sell like gangbusters when a 2080 is priced at around double what it costs for 1080 Ti with so minimal gain with respect to performance. They are probably doing this on purpose to unload 10-series leftover stock. It remains to be seen if the 20-series prices will ever be right again after all of the 10-series stock is gone, or if they will continue to rape those willing to open their wallets.
> 
> I have found a few for sale, but the price they want is beyond stupid. NVIDIA had FE cards available on their web site yesterday for under $1000, but I won't settle for an ordinary gamer-boy GPU, especially one so severely overpriced. What I am wait for is not yet available and I would prefer to pay a few hundred dollars more for something awesome rather than ordinary. I am waiting for 2080 Ti Kingpin, FTW or Strix XOC that will handle a butt-load of overclocking.


dude, neither of those posts were meant to be serious. 

though maybe the use of pics/memes wasn't that telling? 

btw, there are many turings in the respective 2080/ti owners' thread. <--- now that is w/o tongue in cheek..


----------



## Smiki007

This is mine:
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16805945


----------



## MrFox

looniam said:


> dude, neither of those posts were meant to be serious.
> 
> though maybe the use of pics/memes wasn't that telling?
> 
> btw, there are many turings in the respective 2080/ti owners' thread. <--- now that is w/o tongue in cheek..


Oh, sorry. Did not see the images. I replied using my phone and they did not show, LOL.


----------



## fearthisneo

New Entry
fearthisneo - 1950X @ 4GHz - 2080ti @ 2115/2000 - Score: 17466
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16839725


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Fire strike extreme
ThrashZone----7900x @ 4810GHz----Titan Xp @ 2050MHz/1643Mhz----16255
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/29764299


----------



## Jpmboy

MrFox said:


> MrFox - 7960X @ 5.2GHz - 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2200 / 6100 - Fire Strike Extreme: 15916
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16773518


Accepted Updated











Smiki007 said:


> This is mine:
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16805945


Rejected. See post #1 for instructions.


fearthisneo said:


> New Entry
> fearthisneo - 1950X @ 4GHz - 2080ti @ 2115/2000 - Score: 17466
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16839725





ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Fire strike extreme
> ThrashZone----7900x @ 4810GHz----Titan Xp @ 2050MHz/1643Mhz----16255
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/29764299


----------



## truehighroller1

Truehighroller1 - 7900X @ 4.8GHz - Asus Dual OC 2080 Ti @ 2070 / 8100 - Fire Strike Extreme: 17489

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16908013


----------



## fearthisneo

Update Entry
fearthisneo - 1950X @ 4GHz - 2080ti @ 2130/2000 - Score: 17741
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16912001


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 7960X @ 5.2GHz - 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2240 / 6100 / 1.200V - 15927

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16911528


----------



## Jpmboy

truehighroller1 said:


> Truehighroller1 - 7900X @ 4.8GHz - Asus Dual OC 2080 Ti @ 2070 / 8100 - Fire Strike Extreme: 17489
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16908013


Accepted Updated











fearthisneo said:


> Update Entry
> fearthisneo - 1950X @ 4GHz - 2080ti @ 2130/2000 - Score: 17741
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16912001


Accepted Updated











MrFox said:


> MrFox - 7960X @ 5.2GHz - 1080 Ti SC2 @ 2240 / 6100 / 1.200V - 15927
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16911528


Accepted Updated


----------



## ThrashZone

Fire strike extreme
ThrashZone----7900x @ 4.810GHz----Titan Xp @ 2050MHz/1615Mhz----16268
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/30053948


----------



## techjesse

Techjesse - 5960x @ 4.5GHz - 1080 Ti SLI @ 2114/1488 - Fire Strike Extreme: 24090
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17308538


----------



## truehighroller1

Update:
truehighroller1----7900x @ 5.2GHz----2080 ti @ 2145MHz/2000Mhz----18117
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17359368


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 9900k @5400MHz -- 2080ti @2145MHz -- 19165:

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17370368*


----------



## Jpmboy

ThrashZone said:


> Fire strike extreme
> ThrashZone----7900x @ 4.810GHz----Titan Xp @ 2050MHz/1615Mhz----16268
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/30053948


Accepted Updated










techjesse said:


> Techjesse - 5960x @ 4.5GHz - 1080 Ti SLI @ 2114/1488 - Fire Strike Extreme: 24090
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17308538


Accepted Updated










truehighroller1 said:


> Update:
> truehighroller1----7900x @ 5.2GHz----2080 ti @ 2145MHz/2000Mhz----18117
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17359368


Accepted Updated










MrTOOSHORT said:


> *MrTOOSHORT -- 9900k @5400MHz -- 2080ti @2145MHz -- 19165:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17370368*


Accepted Updated


----------



## AvengedRobix

Update:
AvengedRobix----9900K @ 5.3GHz----2080 ti @ 2310MHz/2063Mhz----19951
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17170615


----------



## Jpmboy

AvengedRobix said:


> Update:
> AvengedRobix----9900K @ 5.3GHz----2080 ti @ 2310MHz/2063Mhz----19951
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17170615


Accepted Updated








*! New First Place !*​


----------



## Jpmboy

jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2 RTX Titan SLI -- 30571 (air)
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17524647


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger.----9980XE @ 5.6GHz----2x 2080 ti @ 2385/2025----35185

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/17717310


----------



## Jpmboy

Jpmboy said:


> jpmboy -- [email protected] --- 2 RTX Titan SLI -- 30571 (air)
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17524647


Accepted Updated










Gunslinger. said:


> Gunslinger.----9980XE @ 5.6GHz----2x 2080 ti @ 2385/2025----35185
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/17717310


Accepted Updated









! New First Place !​


----------



## Hale59

Hale59 --- [email protected] --- 1 GTX 1080 [email protected]/1514 --- 14514

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17681549


----------



## Gunslinger.

Gunslinger.----9980XE @ 5.7GHz----2080 ti @ 2415/2037----21103

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/17874407


----------



## Jpmboy

Gunslinger. said:


> Gunslinger.----9980XE @ 5.7GHz----2080 ti @ 2415/2037----21103
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/17874407


Accepted Updated


----------



## CptSpig

CptSpig -- [email protected] --- 2080ti -- 19147

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/17951194


----------



## Jpmboy

CptSpig said:


> CptSpig -- [email protected] --- 2080ti -- 19147
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/17951194


Accepted Updated







Nice!


----------



## The Pook

The Pook ... 9900K @ 5.1 ... 1080 Ti 1578/6004 ... *14402*

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/32901654?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 9980xe @5.1GHz -- 2080ti @2160MHz -- 19403:

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18300649*


----------



## MrFox

MrFox - 7960X @ 5.3GHz - 2080 Ti @ 2220 Core / 8070 Memory - Score: 19425

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18318992


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice scores MrFox, when they are that big they call you mister!

I see you are using the aorus extreme bios. I'm going to try the same and see how it goes. Thanks for your findings in the 2080ti shunt mod thread.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*MrTOOSHORT -- 9980xe @5.2GHz -- 2080ti @2145MHz -- 19450:

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/33582159*


----------



## Jpmboy

The Pook said:


> The Pook ... 9900K @ 5.1 ... 1080 Ti 1578/6004 ... *14402*
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/32901654?


Accepted Updated

​


MrFox said:


> MrFox - 7960X @ 5.3GHz - 2080 Ti @ 2220 Core / 8070 Memory - Score: 19425
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18318992


Accepted Updated

​


MrTOOSHORT said:


> *MrTOOSHORT -- 9980xe @5.2GHz -- 2080ti @2145MHz -- 19450:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/33582159*


Accepted Updated

​

keep it going guys... MrFox ... 25pts!


----------



## alancsalt

Jpmboy
https://files.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif doesn't work any more?
I changed to:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/images/overclock/icons/post_thumbsup.png


----------



## Jpmboy

alancsalt said:


> Jpmboy
> https://files.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif doesn't work any more?
> I changed to:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/images/overclock/icons/post_thumbsup.png


 I guess it does not work... I'll change my "accepted" block.
Thank you!


edit: changed the text to :specool:


----------



## MrFox

MrTOOSHORT said:


> Nice scores MrFox, when they are that big they call you mister!
> 
> I see you are using the aorus extreme bios. I'm going to try the same and see how it goes. Thanks for your findings in the 2080ti shunt mod thread.


Thanks, and you're welcome. Yes, out of all (and I have tested a ton of them) the Aorus Extreme vBIOS seems to be doing the best job of holding the wimpy 1.093V 2080 Ti voltage max. It looks like it is working well for you, too. Oddly enough, some of them with the highest power limits really suck at holding voltage and clock speeds. My stock XC2 firmware, FTW3 and Aorus Extreme all do a better job for me than the Galax HOF vBIOS.

Edit: Hey, awesome, the +rep button is finally back. I'm already using it. Sure have been a lot of times that I wanted to give rep and could not.


----------



## Jpmboy

MrFox said:


> Thanks, and you're welcome. Yes, out of all (and I have tested a ton of them) the Aorus Extreme vBIOS seems to be doing the best job of holding the wimpy 1.093V 2080 Ti voltage max. It looks like it is working well for you, too. Oddly enough, some of them with the highest power limits really suck at holding voltage and clock speeds. My stock XC2 firmware, FTW3 and Aorus Extreme all do a better job for me than the Galax HOF vBIOS.
> 
> Edit: Hey, awesome, the +rep button is finally back. I'm already using it. Sure have been a lot of times that I wanted to give rep and could not.


you guys are finding that the Aurous Extreme bios is working better on the 2080TiFE than say... the Galax bios?


----------



## MrFox

Jpmboy said:


> you guys are finding that the Aurous Extreme bios is working better on the 2080TiFE than say... the Galax bios?


Yes, for me that is definitely the case for my 2080 Ti XC2 Ultra GPU. I have shunt modded my 2080 Ti, so the Galax firmware's higher power limit is irrelevant. The problem I had with the Galax HOF firmware (before and after the shunt mod) is that it sucks at holding the voltage at the 1.093V max and I still saw tons of PerfCap reasons in GPU-Z and it was not holding clocks under load. With the EVGA XC2, FTW3 and Aorus Extreme firmware, I have no PerfCaps showing and all three allow me to lock the voltage at 1.093V permanently. I can get one bin higher on the core overclock with the Aorus Extreme vBIOS for some reason, and the higher base clocks are nice when I am gaming with default core and memory clock speeds. 

Using the Aorus Extreme firmware it is also more convenient to push the memory overclock higher with MSI Afterburner because the +1000 offset is starting with a higher default memory clock. If I use EVGA Precison X1 I can clock the memory just as high, but locking the voltage is not as effective as it is with MSI Afterburner.

What we really need is a vBIOS for 2080 Ti that was like the Strix XOC vBIOS for 1080 Ti with a 1.200V limit. This 1.093V limit on 2080 Ti really blows.


----------



## Jpmboy

MrFox said:


> Yes, for me that is definitely the case for my 2080 Ti XC2 Ultra GPU. I have shunt modded my 2080 Ti, so the Galax firmware's higher power limit is irrelevant. The problem I had with the Galax HOF firmware (before and after the shunt mod) is that it sucks at holding the voltage at the 1.093V max and I still saw tons of PerfCap reasons in GPU-Z and it was not holding clocks under load. With the EVGA XC2, FTW3 and Aorus Extreme firmware, I have no PerfCaps showing and all three allow me to lock the voltage at 1.093V permanently. I can get one bin higher on the core overclock with the Aorus Extreme vBIOS for some reason, and the higher base clocks are nice when I am gaming with default core and memory clock speeds.
> 
> Using the Aorus Extreme firmware it is also more convenient to push the memory overclock higher with MSI Afterburner because the +1000 offset is starting with a higher default memory clock. If I use EVGA Precison X1 I can clock the memory just as high, but locking the voltage is not as effective as it is with MSI Afterburner.
> 
> What we really need is a vBIOS for 2080 Ti that was like the Strix XOC vBIOS for 1080 Ti with a 1.200V limit. This 1.093V limit on 2080 Ti really blows.


 THanks - I find that the GALAX extreme tuner tool let's me run the max voltage straight away (with the galax 380W bios), and it's ram slider goes (silly) high even for the samsung on the cards I have.
Is the Aorus a 2x8pin card?


----------



## Barefooter

Barefooter --- 7900X @ 4.8 GHz --- 2 x EVGA 2080 Ti XC +112 +1040 --- 24046

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19186589










:thumb:


.


----------



## techjesse

Hey Jpm, like to update my score  

techjesse --- i9 9900k 5.2GHz --- GTX 1080Ti SLI --- 25083 https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19063350


----------



## ThrashZone

ThrashZone---9940x @ 4.8---Titan Xp---2050---1650---16692
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35825925


----------



## Jpmboy

Barefooter said:


> Barefooter --- 7900X @ 4.8 GHz --- 2 x EVGA 2080 Ti XC +112 +1040 --- 24046
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19186589
> :thumb:
> .


Accepted Updated

:specool:​


techjesse said:


> Hey Jpm, like to update my score
> 
> techjesse --- i9 9900k 5.2GHz --- GTX 1080Ti SLI --- 25083 https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19063350


Accepted Updated

:specool:​


ThrashZone said:


> ThrashZone---9940x @ 4.8---Titan Xp---2050---1650---16692
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/35825925


Accepted Updated

:specool:​


----------



## MrFox

Wrong thread


----------



## Barefooter

Barefooter --- 7900X @ 5.0 GHz --- 2 x EVGA 2080 Ti XC +112 +1040 --- 26214
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19366682 











Jp I just noticed that Gunslinger is on the list three times fyi.
.


----------



## Jpmboy

Barefooter said:


> Barefooter --- 7900X @ 5.0 GHz --- 2 x EVGA 2080 Ti XC +112 +1040 --- 26214
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/19366682
> 
> Jp I just noticed that Gunslinger is on the list three times fyi.
> .


Accepted Updated

:specool:​

Multiple entries with different GPUs are acceptable. He's not the only member with several subs.


----------



## ntuason

ntuason -- 9900k @ 5.1GHz - ASUS 2080 Ti O11G 2130/2063 - 18610



https://www.3dmark.com/fs/20797082


----------



## Jpmboy

ntuason said:


> ntuason -- 9900k @ 5.1GHz - ASUS 2080 Ti O11G 2130/2063 - 18610
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/20797082


Accepted Updated

:specool:​


----------

